# Habeis visto el IBEX? Este Octubre SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



## MattCoy (1 Oct 2014)

Me parece increible que sea mediodia del dia 1 y nadie haya tenido cojones a abrir el hilo, asi que lo abro yo... ya vereis que risas nos vamos a echar a final de mes


----------



## Thader (1 Oct 2014)

Ay! Octubre otra vez... qué buenos recuerdos


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

sub-poleo menta y tal para cual


----------



## Empatico (1 Oct 2014)

Vamossss coooñooooo.


----------



## IRobot (1 Oct 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Me parece increible que sea mediodia del dia 1 y nadie haya tenido cojones a abrir el hilo, asi que lo abro yo... ya vereis que risas nos vamos a echar a final de mes



Por aquí seguiremos otro mes más


----------



## Thader (1 Oct 2014)

Anda, para una vez que podía hacer una pole en tema mítico y la desaprovecho.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Oct 2014)

aprovecho a hacer la pole y eso.


uy! vaya! menudo fail y eso ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

preveo gap al alza para mañana y trampa en isla , el guano va a shegaaar


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2014)

Ahí ahí tratando de subir el hilo...multimoderadores... tarde y mal.


----------



## Topongo (1 Oct 2014)

Pillo sitio por si acaso


----------



## Thader (1 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí ahí tratando de subir el hilo...multimoderadores... tarde y mal.



Eso no lo dirás por mí, no ?


----------



## MattCoy (1 Oct 2014)

Eh, que yo de multi nada, pero despues de la sangre que hubo en el de septiembre, manda huevos no estar deseando en dar el zarpazo...

Aun recuerdo cuando los hilos del IBEX se abrian a las 00:00 del dia 1... que tiempos!!!


----------



## Robopoli (1 Oct 2014)

eehh.... mmmmmm .... ya no es tema mítico?


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2014)

Te he citado en algún momento?

Pues eso 8:


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

yo he abierto pero no se lo han tomado enserio.

el mejor del foro dando su opinión: acertaré.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/576703-habeis-visto-ibex-miren-miren.html


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Oct 2014)




----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2014)




----------



## villares (1 Oct 2014)




----------



## moisty70 (1 Oct 2014)

Todavía confía en codere, este no se cansa: REorra precio OPA Exclusin - Invertia Foros


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Oct 2014)

17 horas del mes de guano y mensaje número 20
Subpole en el que sería hilo mítico en condiciones normales.

Ya habeis conseguido joder el asunto, pero a los chulos también les pilla el toro


----------



## Robopoli (1 Oct 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Todavía confía en codere, este no se cansa: REorra precio OPA Exclusin - Invertia Foros



El tonto, la linde y eso... 
Por otro lado quien iba a decir que su chiringuito iba a sobrevivir al chiringuito HVEI de Calopez.
Que pena


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

vamos copon , esperemos al drogas en maximos :no:


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

el ibex tiene pinta de meterse una ostia guapa.

yo ya llevo 100 pips de beneficio en cortos.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 17:36 ----------

mirad, es impresionante:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-guano-vuelve-otra-vea-232.html#post12529668

se me cierran los cortos del oil y hoy subidón y obviamente largo desde la mañana.
el dax hace el recorte que espero, he cerrado cortos y ahora a la espera de entrar largos.

soy el mejor.


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> *Ojo al parche!*



usa no me preocupa porque ya tiene la visita a 20000 asegurada.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 18:27 ----------

os invito abrir cortos en gamesa.

yo soy el mejor,


----------



## elpatatero (1 Oct 2014)

Dejen de guaniar pendejosss que mañana sube.


----------



## El_Consul (1 Oct 2014)

Como va el tema y tal?


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Oct 2014)

Tanto tiempo esperando al octubre guanoso y lo parado que está esto.:


----------



## Sr. Goodkat (1 Oct 2014)

Volvemos a estar en octubre... Toca volver a morir sienes de veses.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Oct 2014)

[youtube]Yk7KyyphHBo[/youtube]


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Oct 2014)

Coal Prices and Coal Price Charts - InvestmentMine

Evolución del precio del carbón en diferentes timeframes para el que le interese. Mientras el precio siga abajo, las carboneras ni con un palo.


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

yo he cerrado cortos a las 21h.

dax en soporte, intentaremos largos mañana


----------



## elpatatero (1 Oct 2014)

http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/mercado-bonos-basura/01/10/2014/


----------



## creative (1 Oct 2014)

Yo creo que hay que aprovechar alguna correccion antes del rally de final de año para aumentar posiciones en DIA ( Esta muy bien la entrada de ahora pero creo que puede corregir algo mas) o Ebro cuando profundice los 14.


----------



## egarenc (1 Oct 2014)

venga va, pillo sitio.


----------



## VabRus (1 Oct 2014)

Hay que ser muy triste para poner capital en esta casta del IBEX, e ya...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Oct 2014)

Ajustar los stop en arcelor... United States Steel Corp. esta bajando un 5,2% es un reajuste en base a las expectativas negativas.


----------



## creative (1 Oct 2014)

VabRus dijo:


> Hay que ser muy triste para poner capital en esta casta del IBEX, e ya...



Digame usted donde invertir, en ladrillos, en un negocio de barrio como capitalista...


----------



## VabRus (1 Oct 2014)

creative dijo:


> Digame usted donde invertir, en ladrillos, en un negocio de barrio como capitalista...



Forex, cfds, futuros... IBEX caca.


----------



## Arracada (1 Oct 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ajustar los stop en arcelor... United States Steel Corp. esta bajando un 5,2% es un reajuste en base a las expectativas negativas.



AKS, otra acerera, ha bajado un 9,49%. Las vendí hace unos días porque me dieron mala espina las caídas a plomo.


----------



## h2o ras (2 Oct 2014)

Buenos dias, permisoo...


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

the guano is coming


----------



## Pygmalion (2 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> the guano is coming



¿tú pronosticando guano?

¿El apocalipsis bursátil llega ya o es cosa de una corrección?


----------



## Robopoli (2 Oct 2014)

VabRus dijo:


> Forex, cfds, futuros... IBEX caca.




Y bitcoins... Que no falten bitcoins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norske (2 Oct 2014)

Discretito el cierre del VIX ayer para la bajada que tuvo el SP500


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

El drogas es mi pastor , nada me falta :no:


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El drogas es mi pastor , nada me falta :no:



¿Y que cree que dirá hoy? En que dirección pega la patada


----------



## hydra69 (2 Oct 2014)

[youtube]LwHLUngS35Q[/youtube]

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 11:23 ----------

[youtube]Wdo4Eyw4DqM[/youtube]


----------



## Chila (2 Oct 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ajustar los stop en arcelor... United States Steel Corp. esta bajando un 5,2% es un reajuste en base a las expectativas negativas.



Es que ya debería haber saltado el stop en Arcelor.
Venimos desde 10,25, sin ningún cambio claro del sector.
Si toca 11,50 en cuanto bajase a 11,2X fuera.

Yo sigo con mis IBE. No suben demasiado, pero no bajan ni a golpes.
Cada día veo más claro que no hay que complicarse la vida: Enagás, Iberdrola, Endesa, Gas natural...subida coninuada dentro de unas directrices muy claras.


----------



## tarrito (2 Oct 2014)




----------



## hydra69 (2 Oct 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


>



[youtube]4QkzlCT2VjA[/youtube]


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

bueno wapos

ya el dax ha llegado a objetivo que dije al tick para variar. 60 pips y subiendo.....stop en min ya.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno wapos
> 
> ya el dax ha llegado a objetivo que dije al tick para variar. 60 pips y subiendo.....stop en min ya.



[youtube]6WJ7Ck7UXXQ[/youtube]

[youtube]5z9Rag4H2Bc[/youtube]


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

jajajaj, no será que no lo dije que el dax estaba rozando xonas de compra.

es que he entrado en minimos como siempre, y lo sabes.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Oct 2014)

[youtube]WO8ft--lw3s[/youtube]


----------



## yuto (2 Oct 2014)

Media hora para que hable Draghi y medio mundo posicionado en largos.

Vamos a ver que dice y a esperar la posterior reacción.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Media hora para que hable Draghi y medio mundo posicionado en largos.
> 
> Vamos a ver que dice y a esperar la posterior reacción.



13,30? va pegar petardazo arriba........

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 13:09 ----------

ya llevo 50 pips

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 13:13 ----------

dragui nos dará 90 pips al alza........hasta la siguiente resistencia. o quizas cuando hable ya los ha subido.

que bueno soy eh........compra en minimos.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 13:14 ----------

mientras escribo ya sube en verticalllllllllllllllllll


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

La coñomia europeda esta a punto de irse al guano , es el momento de un QE ilimitado :no:


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

cuiddadito los stop que los van a rebentar todos antes de subir


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

el BCE mantiene tipos en el minimo 0,05% :Baile:


----------



## yuto (2 Oct 2014)

Esto pinta rojo....


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

preparando largos

ni puto caso a dragui la bolsa... corrección y arriba.

50 euros que me han comido de stop,,,mecagoentoloqueestudiaoo

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:03 ----------




yuto dijo:


> Esto pinta rojo....



si?

pues yo abro largos dax.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:05 ----------

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mirad como sube jajajajaja


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

Pasajeros al tren , con el drogas como maquinista directos al verde :Baile:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cuiddadito los stop que los van a rebentar todos antes de subir





mpbk dijo:


> preparando largos
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Si, se ha "rebentado" a estudiar :fiufiu:. Que nivel!


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si, se ha "rebentado" a estudiar :fiufiu:. Que nivel!



8:8:8:8:8:

mis mensajes alucinantes eh........reventando stops, y arriba jajajaj

y he entrado en minimos, para variar claro.


----------



## asador de manteca (2 Oct 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Es que ya debería haber saltado el stop en Arcelor.
> Venimos desde 10,25, sin ningún cambio claro del sector.
> Si toca 11,50 en cuanto bajase a 11,2X fuera.
> 
> ...



Hola chila, qué te parece mapfre?


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

y cierro primer parcial, dejo la otra mitad stop min.

22 pips. 88 euretes.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

con esa platita este mes ya puedes volver a comer :rolleye:

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:31 ----------

buenos datos de desempleo en gringolandia , bueno chavales estamos en la hora H , la hora del chute :baba:


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

vaya parece que he salido en máximos........
si se superan pues a máximos diarios minimo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

atento to el mundo , habla el drogas :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

comprara a partir de mediados de octubre y se gastara una pasta importante en ello :baba:

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:39 ----------

sisoma el verde :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

que volatilidad, se acabó por hoy.

dejo 2 contratos dax con minimos de hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

Draghi comienza a hablar, dice que el BCE ha llegado a conclusiones sobre detalles del programa ABS y que las compras comenzarán a mediados de octubre.


----------



## Buster (2 Oct 2014)

¿Ya estamos muertos o qué?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

pedazo volatilidad , 60 pipos abajo de una tacada :bla:


----------



## Krim (2 Oct 2014)

JRANDIOSO. Pura jloria para los hogos.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

Afirma que las modalidades (detalles) sobre los programas de compras de ABS y bonos garantizados saldrán en una nota de prensa a las 15:30.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:51 ----------

estas medidas tendran un impacto significativo en el balance , vamos que se gastaran una platita gansa :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

ole el dax, menuda oportunidad de entrada, añado 3 largos.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 14:53 ----------

el dax subira 100 pips

de nada.


----------



## Buster (2 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pedazo volatilidad , 60 pipos abajo de una tacada :bla:



<marquee>




</marquee>


----------



## elpatatero (2 Oct 2014)

Hubo disturbios hoy en Italia,estan ahi los puercos del bce.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

Venga , nos pasamos al lado corto ::


----------



## elpatatero (2 Oct 2014)

Guano del bueno parabueno.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

fail. pido perdon, he fallado. soy humano.

ibex a 10500 como dije.

si se pierden nos vamos a 9400.

start guano. si san pierde 7,4 confirma guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

Pasamos a largos 10550 :Baile:


----------



## elmorcillas (2 Oct 2014)

Esta borracho el hijo de la gran puta de drogui.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pasamos a largos 10550 :Baile:



esperate a soporte cari

queda 50 pips


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

un BILLON de leuros en compras del BCE :8:


----------



## rufus (2 Oct 2014)

Quiero los 9400 de una vez joder.


----------



## Krim (2 Oct 2014)

La cosa es que los yankis están en verde...

...Que puto troleo sin fin.


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

Alguien puede explicar que le pasa al Ibex y al MIB?, debe ser un trolleo como la copa de un pino porque los americanos estan en verde.

Yo solo veo limpieza a lo bestia de largos para volver a los 10800, en fin, que alguien me explique que ha dicho el drogas para hundir al ibex


----------



## Snowball (2 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar que le pasa al Ibex y al MIB?, debe ser un trolleo como la copa de un pino porque los americanos estan en verde.
> 
> Yo solo veo limpieza a lo bestia de largos para volver a los 10800, en fin, que alguien me explique que ha dicho el drogas para hundir al ibex



Pues que no hay QE *COMO TAL*



> Un periodista lee ha preguntado directamente* si va a haber QE o no*.Ha respondido que ya ha dicho que el consejo está con unanimidad, dispuesto a tomar medidas no convencionales si FUERA NECESARIO, *las bolsas se han caído en cuanto lo han escuchado, porque suena a evitar la pregunta, a dilatar el tema...es lo que lleva diciendo desde hace mucho*
> 
> Leer más: Draghi




Tambien parece que el programa de compras ABS está sujeto a algo...



> *Para que un país pueda acceder al programa de compra de ABS, el país debe tener en marcha un programa con la UE para poder ser elegible. *
> 
> Leer más: Crpatos: Jos Luis Crpatos



¿REFORMAS ESTRUCTURALES A CAMBIO DE COMPRAS? ¿No era aquello el objetivo del OMT en el verano del 2012?

Los mercados saben de sobra que los políticos de los paises involucrados harán lo posible por no realizar dichas "reformas"... Vamos que hay letra pequeña en dicho programa de compra de activos...


----------



## elpatatero (2 Oct 2014)

La que esta liando el coletas.


----------



## Krim (2 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues que no hay QE *COMO TAL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UFFFF...buena excusa para caer pero también muy frágil, basta con cualquier "aclaración" posterior para "restaurar la confianza", y deshacer el camino. No me fío yo nada de la bajada.


----------



## roberGy (2 Oct 2014)

largos recien cargados. 0.02 ibex a 10480, y 0.01 Dax a 9295

a subir se ha dicho


----------



## Snowball (2 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> UFFFF...buena excusa para caer pero también muy frágil, basta con c*ualquier "aclaración" posterior* para "restaurar la confianza", y deshacer el camino. No me fío yo nada de la bajada.



Parece que el mercado *NO QUIERE MAS PROMESAS*.

Piden un QE SIN RESTRICCIONES (" a la FED") y de 1 billon de euros...

¿Que es una excusa para justificar una "correción" ? No lo discuto.


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

Vamos que se niega a hacer un QE al estilo americano como dios manda...aun metiendo a media europa de nuevo en recesión y deflación

Vamos que no quiere que su alabado euro lo toque ni dios...parece que hoy sube, e igual con esto ya no baja más

Vamos que este tio es un hdlgp y vease lo contrario para un austriaco

Aún así lo de USA tiene cjones, siguen sin perder el canal por todo lo alto y con el dolar también caro, ni con manipulación se puede aguantar eso mucho tiempo

Sigo pensando que esto se da la vuelta, las bolsas europeas y sobre todo el Ibex se tienen que encarecer respecto a USA


----------



## roberGy (2 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> El primer jarro de agua fria a los mercados, yo creo que ha servido para despertarlos del sueño. Esta puede ser la primera de más futuras caidas.
> 
> El panorama económico que ha pintado tampoco es nada bueno. Hay una sensación de que hemos pasado del "estado de recuperación", al "estado de emergencia", de vuelta a 2012 y los problemas no resueltos.
> 
> Es un cambio de mentalidad bastante importante.



son barridas de stops, y son intereses de los grandes que arrasan a los pequeños. no busque mas donde no hay mas. todos estamos de acuerdo en que esto tiene que petar, cuando lo haga no va a ser una caida ha soportes y coincidiendo con que todo el mundo esta tradeando oyendo a draghui


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> 10.474
> 
> Warning 2!!



MM200 , parece que hemos visto minimos de mucho tiempo :Baile:


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

roberGy dijo:


> son barridas de stops, y son intereses de los grandes que arrasan a los pequeños. no busque mas donde no hay mas. todos estamos de acuerdo en que esto tiene que petar, cuando lo haga no va a ser una caida ha soportes y coincidiendo con que todo el mundo esta tradeando oyendo a draghui



No no no tiene por qué petar, tenemos una inflación de 0,3% en la eurozona, tiene a su disposición toda la munición del mundo para atajar el asunto, PERO NO QUIERE. Y eso que dentro de sus mandamientos entra que tenemos margen hasta el 2%. 

¿Que le pasa? Muy sencillo, le han dicho desde Baviera donde atan los perros con longaniza que ni loco baje al euro por debajo de 1,2. Ya puede haber los muertos que quiera por el camino, que al él chin pum.


----------



## Snowball (2 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> No no no tiene por qué petar, tenemos una inflación de 0,3% en la eurozona, tiene a su disposición toda la munición del mundo para atajar el asunto, PERO NO QUIERE. Y eso que dentro de sus mandamientos entra que tenemos margen hasta el 2%.
> 
> ¿Que le pasa? Muy sencillo, *le han dicho desde Baviera donde atan los perros con longaniza que ni loco baje al euro por debajo de 1,2*. Ya puede haber los muertos que quiera por el camino, que al él chin pum.



Discrepo.

Cierto es que le han dicho *NEIN, pero a una QE a la americana*. *SI al ABS* (con contraprestaciones por parte de los gobiernos que lo soliciten)

NADA NUEVO que no sepamos desde hace 6 años,

O se cede la soberanía fiscal o no hay barra libre.


----------



## tesorero (2 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> UFFFF...buena excusa para caer pero también muy frágil, basta con cualquier "aclaración" posterior para "restaurar la confianza", y deshacer el camino. No me fío yo nada de la bajada.



El velón y el volumen que lleva hasta ahora es significativo. Hay que ver como cierra, pero yo si le doy credibilidad a esta bajada. Lo del conde dragui quizás sea la excusa para soltar papel. Ayer con la hostia que se dieron los americanos aquí casi se notó y lo que no cayó ayer está cayendo hoy. 
Hay un doble techo activado con objetivo 10300 aprox. (espero)


----------



## Snowball (2 Oct 2014)

Ojo que se pueden ir al traste 2 años de "subidas".

Justo el tiempo que ha transcurrido desde el "whatever it takes" y el inicio del QE3...

Para el SP500 significaría volver a los *1400*...

El IBEX no lo sigo... pero imagino que a los 8 miles...


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MM200 , parece que hemos visto minimos de mucho tiempo :Baile:



Si, al menos de 15 minutos )


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MM200 , parece que hemos visto minimos de mucho tiempo :Baile:









Cuando escribáis el Stop Loss con el que limitáis el riesgo de las operaciones .... dejaréis de ser unos cuentistas


----------



## elpatatero (2 Oct 2014)

Voy a venderlo tooodo Fonseca.


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

Por si alguién le interesa la bolsa argentina cae entre ayer y hoy un 15%, ayer dimitio el presidente del banco central y va a haber cambios en el tema de los dolares en la bolsa


----------



## Snowball (2 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> 6000?



Gracias.

Te debo ésta







*Se ha roto el soporte de 1944/45 en el SP500.*...

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 17:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Cuando escribáis el Stop Loss con el que limitáis el riesgo de las operaciones .... dejaréis de ser unos cuentistas



BERTOK,

¡¡Estoy ansioso por tus comentarios y/o análisis de este jran día !!


----------



## Topongo (2 Oct 2014)

Dentro SAN, stop 2,5% debajo de entrada en 7,1 que creo que ya se irá a la mierda todo, de mientras confiando en que es record date para dividendo en breve y espero que no la dejen caer ::

Siempre suelo cantar mis penosas operaciones completas, con stops ninguna vergüenza en asumir las cagadas... ni por mover stops ni por entrar mal...


----------



## Krim (2 Oct 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> El velón y el volumen que lleva hasta ahora es significativo. Hay que ver como cierra, pero yo si le doy credibilidad a esta bajada. Lo del conde dragui quizás sea la excusa para soltar papel. Ayer con la hostia que se dieron los americanos aquí casi se notó y lo que no cayó ayer está cayendo hoy.
> Hay un doble techo activado con objetivo 10300 aprox. (espero)



No sé...igual es que mis expectativas son excesivas, pero estoy mirando a los teutones y no han movido gran cosa, van a terminar con más o menos el volumen de ayer, y yo para empezar a hablar de palabras tan mayores, esperaba más. A mí esto me sigue sin convencer.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Te debo ésta
> 
> ...



Ando muy centrado en el carbón usano.

SP deteriorando la primaria alcista. El punto de no retorno está en los 1890, mínimos de Agosto.

El putibex sigue colocando papel a los incautos.







A los que llevan acero y/o hierro, mi pésame porque viene el catacrock en esos trades.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Oct 2014)

Este tipo de días me recuerdan a un campo de batalla, que escabechina caballeros.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> esperate a soporte cari
> 
> queda 50 pips




precipitado!!!

y ahora quedan 1100 pips para soporte jajjajaj

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 17:29 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> usa no me preocupa porque ya tiene la visita a 20000 asegurada.
> 
> ---------- post added 01-oct-2014 at 18:27 ----------
> 
> ...



-6%:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Este tipo de días me recuerdan a un campo de batalla, que escabechina caballeros.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> 6000?



a 9400..............

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 17:35 ----------

amigos disfruten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

podréis decir, yo estuve ahi, en ese techo de mercado.


----------



## mofeta (2 Oct 2014)

Cagadas sucesivas en los comentarios alcistas a lo largo del día. Han debido perder un buen pico si tenían stops puestos. No lo sabremos. Juegan con ello. El efecto Draghi se dio la vuelta y pilló a muchos, ese falso amago hacia arriba. Hacen lo que quieren con las gacelillas

Me han tirado de Abengoa, benditos stops, y ahora esperando en liquidez. ¿Realmente hacia los 10000-9200? Y hoy sin necesidad de los USA


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Quiero los 9400 de una vez joder.



se verán, saludos.


----------



## Saturnino (2 Oct 2014)

Hoy mas de uno va a necesitar sacar el betadine del botiquín.


----------



## roberGy (2 Oct 2014)

a uno que le han follado hoy. adios a todos los stops y parece q no paramos de caer


----------



## Namreir (2 Oct 2014)

Y con la primera luna tras del equinocio de otoño, el sol se cubrio de negro y el cielo brillo rojo carmesi, los reyes huyeron y los grandes señores se escondieron en profundas cuevas subterraneas.

Por que hoy es el gran dia de su ira.


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2014)

Me viene a la mente el último post de Luis. Casi 100 puntos de recorrido desde un máximo marcado hace meses. Que grande!!! Te estarás forrando mamón.


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

Miedito da como empecemos un carrusel a la baja como los que ya hemos tenido esta de 15 años para aca (2001, 2009, 2011), con pérdidas de 40% en bolsa o más. Esperemos que no.

Lo única noticia a destacar hoy la comparecencia de Dragui. 
Antes de 2001 jamás habían existido este tipo de toboganes en bolsa tan seguidos. Casualmente en 2001 cuando empieza toda esta noria entra en circulación el euro.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

cortos gamesa, cortos santander, cortos basf, cortos ibex.

estamos en reacción sres.


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me viene a la mente el último post de Luis. Casi 100 puntos de recorrido desde un máximo marcado hace meses. Que grande!!! Te estarás forrando mamón.



Y a parte de este, también dejó el posible punto de vuelta en la anterior caida del SP 1892. El tio nos ha dejado los dos puntos más importantes de los últimos meses...Y veremos si no es para los próximos 2 años.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

*Mis 11200 no se superan y vamos a 9400, recoged velas.*

tened cuidado ahi fuera. se acabó ya la calma.


----------



## españa profunda (2 Oct 2014)

suponemos que mañana el ibex parara sobre el 10400, pero tiene la primera parada sobre los 10000, que corresponden mas o menos con el 8900 del dax.
atencion que el dax en mensual ha cortado el macd a la baja, cuando hace esto se puede tirar unos 3000 puntos abajo. ver graficos y lo comprobareis.

saludos y suerte

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 16:12 ----------

cortos gamesa, cortos santander, cortos basf, cortos ibex.

habra cerrado usted sus largos en el dax , no ?

es por curiosidad, ya que sigo sus comentarios.


----------



## River in the street (2 Oct 2014)

El cerdo esta muy cebado y nos acercamos a noviembre, época de matanza


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

españa profunda dijo:


> suponemos que mañana el ibex parara sobre el 10400, pero tiene la primera parada sobre los 10000, que corresponden mas o menos con el 8900 del dax.
> atencion que el dax en mensual ha cortado el macd a la baja, cuando hace esto se puede tirar unos 3000 puntos abajo. ver graficos y lo comprobareis.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> ...



por supuesto, he ido indicando el stop......era soporte eje, es decir, si se pierde pabajo, lo que ha pasado.

abra cortos y disfrute


----------



## Namreir (2 Oct 2014)

Y si estuviesemos asistiendo al fin de la sociedad occcidental tal cual la conocemos?

Y si estuviese implosionando el castillo de naipes construido alrededor de la zona euro?

Recordemos que todos los desequilibrios economicos en europa han seguido aumentando, la balanza por cuenta corriente alemana cada dia que pasa es mas grande, y los problemas franceses e italianos no paran de aumentar.

Y recordemos que españa es uno de los paises del mundo con mayor deuda externa.

Estamos literalmente durmiendo sobre una enorme montaña de dinamita a punto de explotar.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...200-no-se-superan-y-a-9400-recoged-velas.html

avisados estáis...mucho me estoy mojando.


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Oct 2014)

Antes toca rebotar en los 10400 o 10300 como poco, despues del rebote ya veremos


----------



## 2plx2 (2 Oct 2014)

_06-sep-2014, mpbk

esto está alcista de cojones

incrementaré cartera al 40% de patrimonio en efectivo

fuck depositos._

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mirando-bolsa-y-da-compra-impresionante.html

----

Menos mal que no te hacemos mucho caso.


----------



## Namreir (2 Oct 2014)

Pues yo me estoy pensando meter todo mi liquido en acciones ahora que zparo anda recomendando lo contrario.


----------



## fyahball (2 Oct 2014)

el que sabe de esto eres tú y más que nadie, pero te has cargado la ( poca ) credibilidad que tenias


----------



## p_pin (2 Oct 2014)

A ver si os poneís de acuerdo, sube o baja, estoy con el botón de buy o sell listo, avisar si eso


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

Tranquilidad, veamos como cierra hoy el SP500, todavía aqui no pasa nada.


----------



## estasi (2 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tened cuidado ahi fuera. se acabó ya la calma.



que,lamiéndote las heridas

si ya te lo dijimos pero tu te creías mas listo que nadie


----------



## BoinaJet (2 Oct 2014)

Yo he visto máximos que vosotros no creeríais. Atacar acciones de SAN más allá de los 10 euros. He visto brillar Astrocs por encima de 64 cerca de las puertas de los 16.000 puntos. Todos esos pelotazos se perdieron en los bolsillos de otros... como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Es hora de morir.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

2plx2 dijo:


> _06-sep-2014, mpbk
> 
> esto está alcista de cojones
> 
> ...



:no::no:
no me llamabáis troll? pues a trolear.

este hilo va enserio.


----------



## Jeenyus (2 Oct 2014)

2plx2 dijo:


> _06-sep-2014, mpbk
> 
> esto está alcista de cojones
> 
> ...



vaya owned


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy pensando meter todo mi liquido en acciones ahora que zparo anda recomendando lo contrario.



no pensarás que soy el quiebra sacyres?:XX::XX::XX::bla::bla:

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 18:32 ----------




Jeenyus dijo:


> vaya owned



si bueno, 


MUY FUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Tranquilidad, veamos como cierra hoy el SP500, todavía aqui no pasa nada.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO no ha pasado nada,

el ibex y el dax rompiendo soportes a MP.......:abajo::abajo:


----------



## cherebounder (2 Oct 2014)

Más leña al fuego... :0

Lagarde: "La recuperación ha sido decepcionante, frágil y desigual" - elEconomista.es


----------



## roberGy (2 Oct 2014)

mañana rebotamos o caemos otros 300/400 puntos ? yo despues de saltar todos mis stops a largo tengo un cortazo abierto en 10.420. supuesto soporte... y supuesto rebote desde ahi... apuesto por el guano.


----------



## Norske (2 Oct 2014)

El SP500 bajando un 0,4% y el VIX subiendo un 0,5% a estas horas.... dramatico, vamos. 

Cuidado con el cierre de la bolsa americana no vaya a ser que mañana haya dramas a primera hora


----------



## roberGy (2 Oct 2014)

parece que podemos entrar en panico, o quizas eso quieren que parezca... lo de hoy no tiene nombre


----------



## MattCoy (2 Oct 2014)

Tanto tiempo deseando el guano y ahora que llega, muchos de los buenos no estan por aqui...

Mientras tanto mis cortos abiertos en 11100 hace unos 15 dias siguen creciendo, lastima de no haber cargado mas. Estamos en el nivel que di, sobre el 10450, aunque la caida ha sido demasiado vertical, por lo que pienso que vamos a tener un pequeño rebote mañana o el lunes, y despues ya veremos...

Como no me gusta que me digan que voy de farol, os pongo el enlace donde dije lo que pensaba que iba a pasar y es lo que ha pasado (pagina 154 del hilo de septiembre):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-guano-vuelve-otra-vea-154.html#post12454157

Por si no quereis pinchar os lo pego:

Iniciado por mpbk Ver Mensaje
reentro ibex, 2 intento.

quereis saber mi opinión del ibex? a 1 mes vista?

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 13:15 ----------

queréis? pedirlo y no os hará falta pensar.......

Pues digalo... pensar voy a pensar igual, pero me gusta ver si lo que piensan los demas es lo mismo que lo que pienso yo.

Si quiere, yo me mojo y doy mi visión: el 112XX es una resistencia demasiado fuerte para el IBEX, por muy buenas que sean las supuestas noticias, siempre que nos acercamos, aparece papel, asique, partiendo de que una de las bases de mi teoria es que si algo no sube, acabará cayendo, pues pienso que dentro de un mes estaremos en los alrededores del 10450, que coincide con la correccion del 61,8 % desde la ultima subida... o si los rompe, en los 10200, hay más cosas que me hacen pensar esto, pero ya seria demasiado rollo, aparte de que dentro de un mes, será octubre y en este foro ya sabemos lo que pasa en octubre


----------



## Steve Ballmer (2 Oct 2014)

será este octubre?


----------



## rufus (2 Oct 2014)

Y eses 9400 para cuando?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

Se va a desatar el guano a consecuencia del doble techo , este rally parara en 9950 donde los indicadores obligaran a un rebote hasta los 10400-10500 desde ahi iremos a cerrar el gap 9450 luego pullback y entonces el acabose ienso:

---------- Post added 02-oct-2014 at 19:21 ----------

menudo palizon , una salta de stops :: 

bueno cargamos cortos 10440 espero gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## roberGy (2 Oct 2014)

mis cortitos ya pierden 20 puntos... vaya dia para el olvido joder. ha subido en torno a 50/60 puntos de 5 de la tarde al cierre yo alucino


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

:fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (2 Oct 2014)

Ya tardaba el guano en llegar, y veremos aún si no es fake como el de principios de agosto.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2014)

Es probable que en lugar de un doble techo tengamos un canal y falte un ultimo toque a la parte alta , lo que es igual a girarnos en 9950 y volver al 11100 ienso:

pero tiene toda la pinta de que es un doble techo


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

ayer hubo 150millones de acciones vendidas del santander.......hoy -4%


----------



## Topongo (2 Oct 2014)

Si el guano es el verdadero con la entrada de hoy al menos podré honrar mi avatar :: ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (2 Oct 2014)

*SOLO PARA NO EPILÉPTICOS!!!*



Spoiler


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Oct 2014)

Reversal majo en los USA.:rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

la gente sigue comprando aprovechando la caida de hoy.....

mi pésame,.


----------



## inversobres (2 Oct 2014)

Este guano usano es fake total, correccion mediocre y punto.

Tienen a la fed cuando quieran.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Este guano usano es fake total, correccion mediocre y punto.
> 
> Tienen a la fed cuando quieran.



el ibex no.


----------



## inversobres (2 Oct 2014)

Vamos a recuperar buena parte de la caida de ayer en usa. Mas de 100 pipos de reversal en el dow ya.


----------



## Seren (2 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vamos a recuperar buena parte de la caida de ayer en usa. Mas de 100 pipos de reversal en el dow ya.



Si cierran en verde esperanza por encima del 1945 mañana puede haber una buena escabechina con los cortos de las europas.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Si cierran en verde esperanza por encima del 1945 mañana puede haber una buena escabechina con los cortos de las europas.



si santander rebota un 2%, llamese milagro.


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vamos a recuperar buena parte de la caida de ayer en usa. Mas de 100 pipos de reversal en el dow ya.



Ayer cayó el Dow 240 puntos y a pocos minutos del cierre pierde otros 8.:rolleye:


----------



## Algas (2 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Si cierran en verde esperanza por encima del 1945 mañana puede haber una buena escabechina con los cortos de las europas.





mpbk dijo:


> si santander rebota un 2%, llamese milagro.




Que el Santander rebote un 2% no sé, pero rebote y romper posiciones de intradía es posibleienso:


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Oct 2014)

Mi homenaje a uno de los que hizo grande este hilo.

Abengoa  -8,76%
Gamesa  -6,11%
Banco Popular -5,89%
Sacyr -5,60%
Acciona -4,59%
Indra -4,50%


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Oct 2014)

Hey colega!

Todavía no me has contestado a mi pregunta

Tú que manejas y tal, ¿es mejor que cambie mi indumentaria de corbata y camisa de manga corta? La verdad es que creo que una pajarita lo petaria

Ilumíname!


----------



## burbujeado (2 Oct 2014)

Hace 1 mes nos vendias que nos íbamos directo a los 16.000 y el Dow a los 20.000

Espero que nadie te haga ni puro caso


----------



## Robopoli (2 Oct 2014)

Pinta feo para el ibex y el medio reversal americano no creo que motive un giro.
Mañana como tenga el día tonto rompe la directriz alcista.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Mi homenaje a uno de los que hizo grande este hilo.
> 
> Abengoa  -8,76%
> Gamesa  -6,11%
> ...



a quien te refieres?

yo llevo 1000 acciones corto gamesa, asi que este 6% me ha venido de lujo y otro 9% que sacaré.
1500 euretes para uds.


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Oct 2014)

¿Y las FCC, Portugal Telecom...?


----------



## mofeta (2 Oct 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y las FCC, Portugal Telecom...?



Hoy le han puesto el culo rojete. No nos lo va a decir pero ha estado alcista toda la mañana. Y en más de una lo han pillado.

Lo cachondo es que el mito de la invulnerabilidad te lleva a mentir. Y claro, ya no te crees nada


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Oct 2014)

Pero por lo menos ha reconocido que es humano y a veces falla... aunque de humanos también es mentir.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tened cuidado ahi fuera. se acabó ya la calma.



Hoy a las 13:30 decias k komprar como si no hubiera mañana.

Aclarate, o callate
Desde el buen rollismo


----------



## tarrito (2 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tftd3VADEc8


----------



## Namreir (2 Oct 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Hoy a las 13:30 decias k komprar como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Aclarate, o callate
> Desde el buen rollismo



Lo bueno de burbuja es que siempre podemos viajar al pasado y editar nuestros mensajes.


----------



## Adicto (2 Oct 2014)

Este es el que dijo hace unas semanas que nos poníamos en 11700. Lo que no dijo es el año...


----------



## ignatiux (3 Oct 2014)

Hay una guerra en Santander y hasta ahi puedo leer.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Oct 2014)

Intento entender que clase de tara mental hay que tener para dedicarse todo el santo día a trolear y dar el coñazo en un foro y no llego a comprenderlo.
Tampoco entiendo como el gran lidel fomenta desde el paporrismo que se baje el nivel de esta forma de su chiringuito.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Oct 2014)

burbujeado dijo:


> Hace 1 mes nos vendias que nos íbamos directo a los 16.000 y el Dow a los 20.000
> 
> Espero que nadie te haga ni puro caso



Estos son los que se ponen muy bullish tras varias semanas de subidas, y se ponen muy bearish y recomiendan vender tras varias semanas de bajadas.

Precisamente hay que hacer justo lo contrario de lo que esta gente diga.


----------



## burbujito1982 (3 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ando muy centrado en el carbón usano.



¿a qué se refiere? 

¿ha entrado?, ¿piensa en entrar?, ¿va a ponerse corto?

¿O simplemente se limita a tradear durante el dia aprovechando los increíbles vaivenes que se producen cada jornada? 

Y por último, ¿tiene alguna "preferida"?


Todo esto viene porque una industria tan importante (ahora y no sé si lo es tanto) tiene pinta de poder sobrevivir.

Me explico: ¿podria pasar como cuando hace unos años el automóvil parecía muerto y el valor en bolsa se desplomó (GM, Daimler-Chrysler.....) y luego fíjese como se "han disparado"?

Un saludo


----------



## hydra69 (3 Oct 2014)

http://ixi.me.uk/awesome-god1/


[youtube]LAH5vGKIlaM[/youtube]

[youtube]m9We2XsVZfc[/youtube]

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 01:34 ----------

[youtube]acpBXvLrPK8[/youtube]


[youtube]Gw79smKZB9E[/youtube]


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

El pepinazo de hoy va a ser curioso.


----------



## Naruto (3 Oct 2014)

Como curiosidad : 







fuente : Fear & Greed Index - Investor Sentiment - CNNMoney


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2014)

el dax ni se inmuta de la subida del dow.

pabajo sin cuerdas.ç

a ver hoy cuanto caen mis cortos gamesa.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos camino de los 9950 sin freno :no:


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2014)

cortos santander 7.45


----------



## españa profunda (3 Oct 2014)

buenos dias, a ver si el ibex respeta hoy el 400 puede rebotar hasta 640 mas o menos. veremos...


----------



## Pygmalion (3 Oct 2014)

Absolutamente todo el IBEX en rojo


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2014)

si aguantase esos 10470 aún hay cierta esperanza de salvar el guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2014)

Gaps 9450 y 8650 seran cerrados el mas bajo en la segunda quincena de noviembre


----------



## Norske (3 Oct 2014)

Hoy es festivo en alemania, por eso el dax "no se inmuta"...

Es un "inmutational" day


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Como ha cambiado el tema, todo el ibex en verde. Cuidado con los latigazos en dias como hoy. Es cuando menos volumen hay y mas se mueve esto. No descartemos subidas o bajadas del 1% o mas.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 10:40 ----------

El ibex recuperando los 10500. Como le den al boton hoy volamos.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 10:52 ----------

Ahi viene el latigazo, el euro despeñandose. Vamos a buscar el ibex mas arriba. Hoy toca rebote.


----------



## Snowball (3 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Como ha cambiado el tema, todo el ibex en verde. Cuidado con los latigazos en dias como hoy. Es cuando menos volumen hay y mas se mueve esto. No descartemos subidas o bajadas del 1% o mas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 10:40 ----------
> 
> El ibex recuperando los 10500. Como le den al boton hoy volamos.



Dependerá del dato USAno de paro a las 14:30...

Curiosamente, la "mano de dios" dejó ayer el SP500 en soporte (llegó a bajar a los 1930...) por lo que habrá petardazo, tanto para arriba como para abajo.


----------



## Marathonman (3 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> *el dax ni se inmuta de la subida del dow.*




LOL

¿Y dónde dice ud. que le han contratado?


----------



## hydra69 (3 Oct 2014)

[youtube]6HRnc8DNdRA[/youtube]

[youtube]ci0E6WO7BTk[/youtube]

[youtube]-1QNKeLrJ10[/youtube]

[youtube]SD3s__hWS8o[/youtube]


----------



## Durmiente (3 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el dax ni se inmuta de la subida del dow.




Vaya, vaya

(Reflexionando...)


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2014)

que coño os pasa¿?

ayer el dow subió y no véis que el dax no se mueve¿?


----------



## Robopoli (3 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que coño os pasa¿?
> 
> ayer el dow subió y no véis que el dax no se mueve¿?



Yo le metía todo al DAX hoy...Está claro que está haciendo un doji que, sumado al que hará el sábado y el domindo, marcará la tendencia arrcissshhhhta para lo que queda de año.
Lo dicho con todo lo gordo...


----------



## OvEr0n (3 Oct 2014)

Se llama sindrome de down, mpbk


----------



## Robopoli (3 Oct 2014)

Para la gente seria que quede por aquí:
Estoy intentando componer una cartera de fondos moderada. Después de Bestinver queda claro que hay que diversificar aunque algo parezca la panacéa y me ha llamado la atención la cartera de Deutche Bank:

https://www.deutsche-bank.es/pbc/recfondos/pdf/cartera3.pdf

Parece que está más o menos bien diversificada y el histórico es razonable.
Como lo véis? Alguién está en la misma situación estructurando la cartera de fondos?

Edito que he puesto el enlace de la dinámica...


----------



## Chila (3 Oct 2014)

Encima de troll, vacilón.
Anda a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Naruto (3 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Para la gente seria que quede por aquí:
> Estoy intentando componer una cartera de fondos moderada. Después de Bestinver queda claro que hay que diversificar aunque algo parezca la panacéa y me ha llamado la atención la cartera de Deutche Bank:
> 
> https://www.deutsche-bank.es/pbc/recfondos/pdf/cartera3.pdf
> ...



Yo estoy estructurando una cartera de fondos, bueno, basicamente me estoy cogiendo fondos indexados con diversidad geografica. ( de Amundi, Pictet y BlackRock)

Has oido hablar de nutmeg.com? el servicio es ingles, pero te confeccionan una cartera en funcion del perfil de riesgo. La idea es entrar y hacer una simulacion y veras como la montan ellos. Para mi que soy novatisimo es interesante.

Estas capturas las acabo de hacer a modo de demo.












Edito: El indice de Referencia es 70% de renta fija y 30%, yo dadas las circunstancias tiraria mas hacia una cartera de 20% RF 80% RV.. siempre y cuando la pasta no la necesites a largo..


----------



## Chila (3 Oct 2014)

Yo aún mantengo mi bestinver.
¿tú te quedas robopoli?
A mí me ha entrado el miedo, pero voy a esperar un poquito...

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 13:10 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Yo le metía todo al DAX hoy...Está claro que está haciendo un doji que, sumado al que hará el sábado y el domindo, marcará la tendencia arrcissshhhhta para lo que queda de año.
> Lo dicho con todo lo gordo...




Ojo y con un buen stop, por si acaso...ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Oct 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo aún mantengo mi bestinver.
> ¿tú te quedas robopoli?
> A mí me ha entrado el miedo, pero voy a esperar un poquito...
> 
> ...




No me queda otra... Hago el año en un par de meses.
Voy a ver como va evolucionando el fondo pero es probable que al final acabe balanceando con más fondos y haciendo algo más defensivo. 
Para punta de ataque sigo con mis small caps 

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 13:17 ----------




Naruto dijo:


> Yo estoy estructurando una cartera de fondos, bueno, basicamente me estoy cogiendo fondos indexados con diversidad geografica. ( de Amundi, Pictet y BlackRock)
> 
> Has oido hablar de nutmeg.com? el servicio es ingles, pero te confeccionan una cartera en funcion del perfil de riesgo. La idea es entrar y hacer una simulacion y veras como la montan ellos. Para mi que soy novatisimo es interesante.
> 
> ...



Si lo conocía pero no se... demasiado automático para mi gusto y siempre dan mucho peso a Europa.


----------



## Chila (3 Oct 2014)

La de la sexta, al rojo vivo, tampoco se ha enterado que el DAX está cerrado...
Madre que nivel maribel.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2014)

Let´s go!!!!

Que empiece la conga... pandoro que vaya delante please.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Oct 2014)

[youtube]3j4t185wl-0[/youtube]

[youtube]JhE88Tp4I6U[/youtube]


----------



## Robopoli (3 Oct 2014)

NFP y tasa de desempleo en 27 minutos y los futuros más verdes que el copón de la baraja...


----------



## hydra69 (3 Oct 2014)

[youtube]vGfTLb6RFk0[/youtube]
[youtube]IBH4g_ua5es[/youtube]
[youtube]9LMM979GBQk[/youtube]


----------



## Topongo (3 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cortos santander 7.45



Cómo vas esos cortos wasisimo supongo que los cerrarías en mínimos...:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Oct 2014)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Estos son los que se ponen muy bullish tras varias semanas de subidas, y se ponen muy bearish y recomiendan vender tras varias semanas de bajadas.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisamente hay que hacer justo lo contrario de lo que esta gente diga.




Me quoteo mi mensaje de ayer. Fue efectivamente un buen día para comprar.


----------



## IpSe (3 Oct 2014)

el desemplo usano ha bajado 0.2%, buenas noticias alcistas?


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Paro usa 5,9%, no se lo creen ni ellos.

Con ese dato adios Qe.

Veremos la tarde.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Oct 2014)

[youtube]DiHZc4KFls4[/youtube]


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Hostion gordisimo del eurodolor.

Algo van a tener que hacer y antes de fin de mes.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 14:36 ----------

Esos spoilers leñee, que tarda en cargar.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Let´s go!!!!
> 
> Que empiece la conga... pandoro que vaya delante please.



Que siga la conga!!!! cambiooooo ::


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Fran, esto hoy alcista a cerrar arriba?

El euro la esta liando.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que siga la conga!!!! cambiooooo ::



[youtube]w42k8erfL44[/youtube]


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

10600 alla vamos.

Sp rebotin de 20 pipos, sino al tiempo.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> ¿a qué se refiere?
> 
> ¿ha entrado?, ¿piensa en entrar?, ¿va a ponerse corto?
> 
> ...



He tradeado por técnico (unos 20 días).

Me da igual que sobreviva o no. No invierto pensando que si me equivoco será para mis nietos. Nunca, siempre fiel a la pauta y SL.

Preferidas: ANR y CLF.

CLF está a huevo


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2014)

que mierda es esta.................

mis cortos gamesa

mis cortos santander.

si santander cierra por encima de 7,41 puede que se salve del guano guanático


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Fran, esto hoy alcista a cerrar arriba?
> 
> El euro la esta liando.



A muy corto solo, la zona de 670 ha roto con ventas de posiciones. Ahora mismo indicadores a muy muy corto daban compra....

Apostaría, sin mucha convicción a un cierre plano, ligeramente positivo.

Quicir.... verde significa perder hasta zonas de 10.2xx


----------



## roberGy (3 Oct 2014)

a mi me han jodido pero bien, los cortos adios en 10.550 abro largos y zas en toda la boca. vaya dos dias para olvidar llevo... se va pabajo o dnd va ahora ?


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2014)

Resumen técnico de la conga.... y repito lo que dejé en el blog y creo que aquí también

Por la zona de 670 se producían ventas automáticas..la caída en picado estaba cantada si lo tocaba. Ahora mismo nadie compra en serio, a verlas venir.

Edit: Si a final de día, cierra por aquí, simplemente por precaución no me quedaría comprado.

Ahora si, nos vemos figuras ciao


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Oct 2014)

Me ha saltao el stop profit de los cortos pero viendo la vuelta que se ha dado he entrado de nuevo en el lado corto.
Algunos puntos ya le saco así que stop en el punto de entrada con un filtrillo y a ver lo quenos depara.


----------



## Seren (3 Oct 2014)

Rebote muy muy limpito del SP500 en la zona de soporte del canal alcista en 1945. Veremos a lo largo de hoy y las siguientes sesiones si se confirma

Ya quedaron ustedes ayer avisados


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Oct 2014)

Saltó el stop de los cortos en Ibex y me salgo del SP también amarrando unos puntitos.

Veremos como cierra y la semana que viene mas.


----------



## mofeta (3 Oct 2014)

Algunos han perdido la suerte en el juego. Larguitos ayer, hoy cortitos. Ñam, ñam. Esto está en plan lotería y así pasa.


----------



## Empatico (3 Oct 2014)

Es lo que tiene meterse uno cuando habla Draghi.



mofeta dijo:


> Algunos han perdido la suerte en el juego. Larguitos ayer, hoy cortitos. Ñam, ñam. Esto está en plan lotería y así pasa.


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Me da que de cierre plano poco... algo tiene que liarse para tumbar esto y el euro esta muy bajista como para caer.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 16:22 ----------

Sesion y paginas de yalodeciayoismo.

De mal en peor.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 16:23 ----------

Euro/dolar en 1.25... pa' echarse a temblar.

Sigo con la caña puesta en los 10600.


----------



## Arracada (3 Oct 2014)

Naruto dijo:


> Yo estoy estructurando una cartera de fondos, bueno, basicamente me estoy cogiendo fondos indexados con diversidad geografica. ( de Amundi, Pictet y BlackRock)
> 
> Has oido hablar de nutmeg.com? el servicio es ingles, pero te confeccionan una cartera en funcion del perfil de riesgo. La idea es entrar y hacer una simulacion y veras como la montan ellos. Para mi que soy novatisimo es interesante.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos,

Podrías comentar que indexados de Blackrock has encontrado? De Amundi y Pictet más o menos ya conozco. Gracias !,


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Fran, cierre en todo lo alto hoy. En la zona limite. Paciencia.


----------



## Naruto (3 Oct 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Podrías comentar que indexados de Blackrock has encontrado? De Amundi y Pictet más o menos ya conozco. Gracias !,



Son estos dos :

BlackRock Continental European Equity Tracker L Acc 

BlackRock Continental European Equity Tracker L A...|GB00B08HDG97

Y 

BlackRock North American Equity Tracker D Acc

BlackRock North American Equity Tracker D Acc|GB00B7QK1Y37

Los contrate en un banco ingles y estan denominados en libras ( por temas de curro tengo cuentas alli). Pregunte para traspasarlos en R4 y me dijeron que no salian en la platafoma AllFunds, asi que no se si puedes contratarlos aqui.


----------



## Krim (3 Oct 2014)

Canto un cortito en el SP con 6 puntos de risk, saludo y me voy ya casi a dormir. Hijos de puta del SERTRI ...


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Vaya pepinazo de usa eh?

la bajada semanal del sp a tomar por culo.


----------



## RBU o madmax (3 Oct 2014)

Como hago dinero??


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

RBU o madmax dijo:


> Como hago dinero??



Poniendo el culo.

Ale.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2014 at 19:57 ----------

Hostion del vix.

Estoy a la espera de un reversal yanki, a ver si se atreven.

Las previsiones para hoy, tiempo perdido.


----------



## Norske (3 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Poniendo el culo.
> 
> Ale.
> 
> ...



El VIX en semanal lleva rebotando contra su media historica, entorno a 20, desde hace dos años. Necesita un cierre semanal bien por encima de esa cifra para empezar a tener miedo de verdad


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

El dow se esta asentando de nuevo encima de 17000, jodamos que cansinos son. Vaya trolleada de semana.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> El dow se esta asentando de nuevo encima de 17000, jodamos que cansinos son. Vaya trolleada de semana.



Semana excelente.

Los índices apuran un minirebote al final y el carbón por los suelos.

Tráeme más semanas así


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Semana excelente.
> 
> Los índices apuran un minirebote al final y el carbón por los suelos.
> 
> Tráeme más semanas así



Soy yo solo o esta semana ha sido una pobre correccion para eliminar himbersores?

No lo veo bajista, yo al menos.


----------



## Krim (3 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Soy yo solo o esta semana ha sido una pobre correccion para eliminar himbersores?
> 
> No lo veo bajista, yo al menos.



Yo lo veo aún por decidir. No he entrado porque viera claro que era bajista sino porque el R/R me sale muy óptimo. Es cierto que el reversal de ayer ha hecho mucha pupa al guano pero por ahora en velas horarias si hay máximos decrecientes.

Obviamente, si subimos unos puntos más ATPC el invento bajista, pero el oso aún se mueve. Just my 2 cents y tal.


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2014)

me acabo de comer 100gr de jamón de 225€/kg.

que delicia.


----------



## Adolfo Hitlero (3 Oct 2014)

El lunes que a la mierda?


----------



## Topongo (3 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> me acabo de comer 100gr de jamón de 225€/kg.
> 
> que delicia.



Tu lo que acabas de comer es el rabo de pandoro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tu lo que acabas de comer es el rabo de pandoro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



ienso:ienso::Sinocho::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:

he comido jamón para ricos.


----------



## inversobres (3 Oct 2014)

Cierre en maximos Sp.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ienso:ienso::Sinocho::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> 
> he comido jamón para ricos.



El jamon para ricos,normalmente suele ser gratis...así que mirate a ver que jamon te comiste...


----------



## paulistano (3 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> me acabo de comer 100gr de jamón de 225€/kg.
> 
> que delicia.




Los jamones de ese precio PVP al corte se venden sólo por piezas.

Por tanto le reto a que diga dónde lo ha comprado, fantasmón!

Bueno, fantasmilla:rolleye:


----------



## Seren (3 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Soy yo solo o esta semana ha sido una pobre correccion para eliminar himbersores?
> 
> No lo veo bajista, yo al menos.



Es bastante posible que haya sido un despioje

Para los brokers ha sido una excelente semana de comisiones


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Los jamones de ese precio PVP al corte se venden sólo por piezas.
> 
> Por tanto le reto a que diga dónde lo ha comprado, fantasmón!
> 
> Bueno, fantasmilla:rolleye:



este ha comido como todos los viernes su bocata de mortadela pasada de fecha. El salazón en la boca no eran más que el moho del pedazo chopped.

Ahora viene otra larga semana de trolleos hasta que vuelva a por otro bocata de mortadela.


----------



## IRobot (3 Oct 2014)

Viernes noche + musa del hilo + spoiler. Para no perder las buenas costumbres.



Spoiler


----------



## Seren (4 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> * El BCE ha reconocido haber gastado casi todos los ases que tenía en la manga *



*

Mentira, con una inflación del 0,3% no ha gastado ningún arsenal. Otra historia es que quieran más ajustes y cambios estructurales. Son unos obsesos de la inflación y quieren crecimiento sin inflación.*


----------



## Durmiente (4 Oct 2014)

Creo que , a la vista del comportamiento de los USA., artículos como el de Expansión quedan mas bien desautorizados. No?

Como lo veis vosotros?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## asador de manteca (4 Oct 2014)

Interesante artículo sobre las medidas del bce

https://www.unience.com/blogs-finan...n#001e62e7a3d0148d569fa4ee62e7a3d0148d569fa4e



Spoiler



3 de octubre de 2014

Les tengo que confesar que, a pesar de saber que en el mercado hay mucha gente que compra y vende acciones de compañías sin saber ni tan siquiera a qué se dedican, dónde venden, cuál es su cifra de beneficios o su capitalización bursátil, tanto de forma directa como, sobre todo, y aquí ya de forma mayoritaria, de forma indirecta a través de futuros de índices, la reacción de ayer al discurso de Draghi me sorprendió.

La verdad es que no alcanzo a comprender qué esperaban que dijera. Y por qué lo que dijo les llevó a vender acciones europeas de forma compulsiva, haciendo retroceder un 3% el índice en un solo día y situándolo en niveles inferiores a los del inicio del año. Ayer, ni tan siquiera podíamos atribuirlo al mimetismo multiplicado clásico frente al mercado americano. La bolsa americana abría plana y, por una vez, fue ella la que se contagió del mal momento de la europea. Hasta que ésta cerró y volvió a subir, para cerrar en tablas. Es verdad que dio pocos detalles sobre el programa de compra de cédulas y titulizaciones. En las notas que se conocieron después de su intervención y de forma muy simple se apuntaban unas líneas generales, pero no había concreción. Se empezará en octubre con compra de cédulas con rating igual o superior a BBB- y más adelante se estudiará la compra de titulizaciones, básicamente tramos senior, con similar rating (en este caso, por lo mínimo concedido por dos entidades). En ningún caso se adquirirá más del 70% del papel en circulación de un tramo concreto. Se deja para más adelante estudiar la posible compra de los tramos más complicados, con más riesgo, los que en mercado se conocen como mezzanine. No se habla de cantidades, y la referencia del billón de euros de aumento potencial de balance a la que hizo referencia Draghi en la rueda de prensa era muy genérica y difusa. La impresión que a mí me da todo lo que sucedió ayer es que hace un mes, sin tenerlo bien pensado y de forma un tanto precipitada, se quiso anunciar algo y no ha habido tiempo, o consenso, suficiente, para concretarlo. La manera correcta de hacerlo hubiera sido esperar más tiempo, tenerlo más pactado y trabajado y sacar una lista de títulos, con códigos ISIN concretos, susceptibles de ser adquiridos, junto a unas condiciones preliminares específicas para la adquisición de cada uno de ellos. Si quieren, la sensación fue de cierta improvisación. Pero, francamente, no de sorpresa.

¿Esperaban acaso que anunciara compra de bonos soberanos? ¿O compras de cualquier tipo de titulizaciones, sin límite de calidad, cantidad o precio? ¿O más bajadas de tipos? Draghi ya no tiene más armas, se le ha acabado la munición, ya no pueden hacer más… Este tipo de comentarios se podían leer ayer como argumentos para justificar la caída. Cuando, creo que es bueno recordarlo, hasta hoy el BCE no ha comprado ni un solo activo, corriendo el riesgo contra su balance de un eventual impago, como sí ha hecho en cantidades de billones de dólares la Reserva Federal. Hasta ahora, Draghi ha conseguido que los tipos a lo largo de toda la curva estén en niveles excepcionalmente bajos. Y ha contribuido sin duda también a que el tipo de cambio del euro se haya depreciado. Esto es objetivamente bueno para las empresas europeas. Pagan menos por intereses y su producción en los mercados internacionales es más competitiva con un euro bajo. Y si es bueno para la empresas, es bueno para la bolsa.

Perdónenme si hoy el blog se hace un poco largo, pero quiero compartir con ustedes algunas reflexiones sobre las actuaciones de la Fed y las del BCE, que creo que pueden servir para centrar correctamente el análisis de la situación.

El objetivo principal de las compras de activos de la Fed, que terminarán previsiblemente este mes, no era otro que mantener los tipos largos en niveles bajos. Las familias americanas están endeudadas, muchas de ellas permanentemente endeudadas (cuando amortizan hipoteca piden “home equity loans”, o líneas de crédito para el consumo con la garantía de la casa), pagando unos tipos de interés que están referenciados al del bono a 10 años. La Reserva Federal fija, con los tipos de intervención, los tipos cortos, pero es el mercado secundario el que fija los tipos largos. Por ello ha tenido que intervenir, y lo ha hecho con éxito, en el mercado secundario para terminar por fijar, de hecho, también los tipos largos. Allí el objetivo era, bajando los tipos largos, rebajar la cuota mensual del préstamo a pagar por las familias, para que éstas tuvieran más renta disponible para destinar al consumo y reactivar la economía. No era un problema de disponibilidad de financiación. Allí todos los bancos eran solventes y, por ello, podían prestar sin restricción de capital. Algunos lo eran porque hicieron las cosas bien y otros, los que habían hecho las cosas mal, entre los que había algunos no menores, como Citibank, lo eran porque habían sido capitalizados rápidamente con dinero público, Adicionalmente, las empresas de cierto tamaño se financian directamente en mercado, sin pasar por los bancos, por lo que la capacidad de concesión de crédito se puede utilizar para pymes y particulares. No era pues un problema de disponibilidad de crédito, sino de coste.

En la zona euro las cosas son muy distintas. Aquí el problema no es de coste del crédito, sino de disponibilidad. En muchos países de la eurozona, sobre todo en los centrales, el nivel de endeudamiento de las familias es muy inferior al que hay en Estados Unidos. Si no hay consumo no es porque el pago de deudas esté ahogando a las familias alemanas, francesas o italianas. Y en otros, como España, donde se ha producido un fenómeno de súbito endeudamiento hipotecario, las cuotas del préstamo están referenciadas no a un tipo largo sino a un tipo corto, el Euribor, que viene directamente condicionado por los tipos de intervención. Para conseguir que las cuotas mensuales de las hipotecas de las familias sean llevaderas y no mermen el consumo no es necesario que el BCE compre deuda pública a largo o titulizaciones hipotecarias para rebajar los tipos largos. Con tocar los tipos cortos vale. No es un problema de precio de los préstamos. Es un problema de cantidad. Y lo es porque, para empezar, aquí, hasta las grandes empresas acuden a los bancos, emiten muy poco bono en mercado, y no liberan espacio para la concesión de crédito a pymes.

Y es un problema de disponibilidad porque la condición previa, la condición necesaria, la primera e irrenunciable condición para que los bancos presten es que tengan capital suficiente. Aquí, en la eurozona, salvo algunas excepciones menores (como es el caso de muchas de las antiguas cajas de ahorros españolas), los bancos no han sido capitalizados con dinero público. Han tenido que ampliar capital en el mercado, retener todos los beneficios durante muchos años y reducir el balance para recomponer sus ratios de solvencia. Y todavía hoy están sub iudice, todavía hoy se duda sobre si tienen o no suficiente capital. En estas condiciones, decirles que presten es un brindis al sol. Ya pueden darles toda la liquidez que quieran, ya pueden poner los tipos tan bajos como quieran que, mientras siga dudándose de su solvencia, no prestarán.

La espera de los resultados de las pruebas de resistencia se está haciendo demasiado larga. Aunque es cierto que si se quiere hacer bien, o por lo menos aparentarlo, es un ejercicio que requería bastante tiempo. Ya queda poco, apenas un mes, para que el BCE saque sus auténticas armas, y lance su munición. Que no son otras que las plumas estilográficas y la tinta con las que sus inspectores firmarán su conformidad con las cuentas de los grandes bancos.

Y, llegado ese día, las cantidades solicitadas en los TLTRO o las condiciones precisas para compras de cédulas o titulizaciones pasarán a convertirse en asuntos de la vida cotidiana de cada uno de los bancos. No en tema de especulación a corto para traders poco versados en contabilidad bancaria.

Josep


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2014)

En tercera pagina :ouch:

malditos trolls , al final lo habeis conseguido :rolleye:

es un doble techo chavales , en el eurostoxxx50 el cruce de la muelte es inminente :abajo:


----------



## inversobres (5 Oct 2014)

TASE pepinazo de ultima hora y a maximos historicos. El hermano peque tiene ganas de marcha.

Mañana seguimos la fiesta de la mano alemana.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2014 at 15:26 ----------

EL bce esta esperando a lo que pase en usa. Alla, estan cocinando algo ya que no es normal que bajen la tasa de paro de esa manera por ejemplo. Quieren retirar los estimulos y no saben como hacerlo sin que el dollar se les suba al cielo.

Un monstruo acecha y ellos nos llevan ventaja.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2014 at 15:31 ----------




asador de manteca dijo:


> Interesante artículo sobre las medidas del bce
> 
> https://www.unience.com/blogs-finan...n#001e62e7a3d0148d569fa4ee62e7a3d0148d569fa4e
> 
> ...



Otro lamenabos del BCE y el carasapo deprimio.

Que ponga el de su cartera lo que falta. Igual esta contento de lo que va a pedir a cambio de todo el bce, pues majo, que tenga salud porque le va a hacer falta para trabajar como un bastardo para comer.


----------



## Rcn7 (5 Oct 2014)

Bueno bueno... mañana tenemos fiesta o guano???


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2014)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Bueno bueno... mañana tenemos fiesta o guano???




Dos semanas sin postear por aqui, gracias por rescatarlo de los infiernos de la segunda o tercera pagina)


----------



## mpbk (5 Oct 2014)

yo sigo viendo los 9400.

y si sube a 11500 abrimos cortos y listo.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Oct 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Dos semanas sin postear por aqui, gracias por rescatarlo de los infiernos de la segunda o tercera pagina)



[youtube]35KLBpSpIfg[/youtube]


----------



## inversobres (6 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> TASE pepinazo de ultima hora y a maximos historicos. El hermano peque tiene ganas de marcha.
> 
> Mañana seguimos la fiesta de la mano alemana.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-oct-2014 at 15:26 ----------



Amen, vaya chupinazo.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 08:21 ----------

Miedito da la apertura de hoy, el dax ha de alcanzar las subidas generales del viernes.

Nos vemos en los 10700.

Esta semana a rondar los 2000 sp una vez mas...

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 08:23 ----------

Principal factor alcista del dia: Datos Alemania


----------



## Krim (6 Oct 2014)

Guanos días. Vaya apertura se nos están marcando, pero la cosa empieza a dar yuyu...supongo que hasta que no vengan los USA seguiremos troleando

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (6 Oct 2014)

Grande foreros del hilo, hasta donde habeis conseguido apretar los tornillos a la gentuza se servihabitat, sobre el precio ofertado?


----------



## Krim (6 Oct 2014)

Va, me juego un corto aquí a ver si no superan el nivel de la semana pasada.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (6 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Va, me juego un corto aquí a ver si no superan el nivel de la semana pasada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Mal momento, sigo convencido de que van a calzar los 10700 en breves.

Como dicen en mi pueblo... voy a hacer hueco en una viga y meto el sobre alli que ahora mismo esta mejor.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 10:09 ----------

Hora de bajar la persiana, y bien temprano.


----------



## mpbk (6 Oct 2014)

hijo de puta el ibex.............vuelve a recuperar el nivel y se aleja de la zona de guano.

aún hay esperanza para esos 11500.


----------



## Krim (6 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mal momento, sigo convencido de que van a calzar los 10700 en breves.
> 
> Como dicen en mi pueblo... voy a hacer hueco en una viga y meto el sobre alli que ahora mismo esta mejor.
> 
> ...



Muy malo si. Fuera con -30 pipos, mas troleo del que puede resistir una gacelilla como yo.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hijo de puta el ibex.............vuelve a recuperar el nivel y se aleja de la zona de guano.



[youtube]b9gvDXzWfxw[/youtube]


----------



## inversobres (6 Oct 2014)

Vuelta a maximos, jaleo en la apeetura yanki.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 15:46 ----------

Veo el SP y me da la risa.

Otra vez arriba sin tregua. Vaya masacre en 4 dias.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Oct 2014)

c'abeistocaoooo que el nasdaq se ha ido a cerrar gap...


----------



## Krim (6 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> c'abeistocaoooo que el nasdaq se ha ido a cerrar gap...



Joder...y el SP...vaya mareo. El trollíbex, eso sí, a lo suyo, que a mí ya me saltó el stop, pues ya puede bajar a gusto ¬¬.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Joder...y el SP...vaya mareo. El trollíbex, eso sí, a lo suyo, que a mí ya me saltó el stop, pues ya puede bajar a gusto ¬¬.



Me parece que nos van a tener así un par de semanitas hasta que empiecen a salir resultados.


----------



## mpbk (6 Oct 2014)

dentro dia.


----------



## Snowball (6 Oct 2014)

Parece que SP500 se está dando la vuelta...

¿Cual era la resistencia/soporte en la zona de los 196X ?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2014)

Trampa en isla de manual , iremos a los 9950 y desde ahi rebotaremos para cerrar los dos gaps 10580 :Baile:


----------



## bizc8 borracho (7 Oct 2014)

¿Cómo va la cosa hoy, va subiendo mucho?


----------



## Empatico (7 Oct 2014)

Nos vamos otra vez a los 11.000 poco a poco . Lateral cansino entre 10.000 y 11.000 (me he quedado calvo )


----------



## bizc8 borracho (7 Oct 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> Nos vamos otra vez a los 11.000 poco a poco . Lateral cansino entre 10.000 y 11.000 (me he quedado calvo )



Usa monoxidil, va muy bien.


----------



## rufus (7 Oct 2014)

Como veis ebro foods?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

la trampa en isla es ya un hecho , destruccion para el lado largo de la fuelza :abajo:


----------



## hydra69 (7 Oct 2014)

Ibex -1,56
Abengoa -4,56%....guano is comming de la mano del ebola...de aqui a dos semanas las acciones valen 0

http://ixi.me.uk/awesome-god1/


----------



## camperuso (7 Oct 2014)

Que caiga IAG lo entiendo, pero ¿por qué Abengoa? No tiene nada que ver con lo del ébola, no?


----------



## mpbk (7 Oct 2014)

uyyyyyyyy que el ibex baja por lo del ebola. aun espero los 9400 y se confirmará si se pierden los niveles que está ahora.

se quedará toda la sesión a -1.5%


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2014)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , los de MV a punto de entrar en beneficios :Baile: :o


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Cayendo a plomo. Veremos el 10.420 si es de hierro o de mantequilla



no aguantara mucho mas , la trampa en isla es algo muu malo , 9950 siguiente soportazo :Baile:


----------



## Seren (7 Oct 2014)

De nuevo este puede ser otro gran día para los brokers y de purga de largos para volver a subir


----------



## Krim (7 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Cayendo a plomo. Veremos el 10.420 si es de hierro o de mantequilla



Mantequilla como la que van a necesitar los alcistas....


----------



## Garrafón (7 Oct 2014)

Lakeland Industries subiendo un 12%, a ver si lo mantiene que entré ayer, fabrican trajes aislantes para hospitales y laboratorios.


Tekmira Pharmaceuticals subiendo un 2,5%, fabrican vacunas, esperan tener algo contra el ébola a principios de 2015, me estoy pensando entrar, ya veremos.


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (7 Oct 2014)

Y llegados a este punto, lo que tengo que decir es que es imposible que el bono Español baje su rendimiento mas (es decir, que su precio esta en plena burbuja).

Yo a partir de aqui esperaria un subidon, subidon de las rentabilidades de renta fija publica.

PD: El que haya hecho dinero con mis consejos ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer con el 10% de sus beneficios, los que hayan perdido las quejas al maestro armero.

Repito:

https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx

Fundación Emalaikat

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ero-2013-the-end-is-here-113.html#post8063753

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria...ml#post7148373

Iniciado por Legio_VI_Victrix Ver Mensaje

Pues echa tus cuentas de a cuanto tiene que subir el IBEX con un bono al 5%, que digo yo que al menos Mariano&Windows habran conseguido eso... O menos.

Y es que o baja el bono y suben las valoraciones en bolsa o todo el tinglado de la deuda publica europeda se va a la mierda.... y eso es algo que no puede pasar. Al menos no todavia que centroeuropa va tirando....



Bueno, pues llegados a este punto donde la prima ha bajado lo que tenia que bajar.... y las empresas Hispanas siguen igual de mal que estaban el pasado Septiembre... no sabria que deciros. Yo personalmente voy a dejar mi dinero en el IBEX porque no se me ocurre nada mejor que hacer y a pesar de los pesares y de mi vision negativa del futuro del mundo mundial soy un loco que cree que Hispania lo tienes bastante mejor que el 95% del resto del mundo mundial (incluidas sus bolsas). Sera por esa palabra tan rara inglesa que dicen "Resilience". Y es que somos muy resilientes los hispanos (que me perdone la RAE) y los demas paises "avanzados" (incluidos los centroeropeos) lo tienen muy chungo... les toca pagar por sus pecados (falta de principios, aborto indiscriminado, gerontocracia, giliprogresismos varios, etc).


PD: En que haya hecho dinero con mis consejos ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer con el 10% de sus beneficios, los que hayan perdido las quejas al maestro armero.

https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx

Fundación Emalaikat


----------



## mofeta (7 Oct 2014)

De momento aguantando y corrigiendo lo que ayer no se hizo. Nada de pánico. Ya habrá tiempo. A esperar cómo evolucionan los USA


----------



## Durmiente (7 Oct 2014)

Esto se está moviendo al ritmo que marca el sp americano.

Por lo menos, a mi me lo parece...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2014)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , el 10420 es historia :no:


----------



## mpbk (7 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> uyyyyyyyy que el ibex baja por lo del ebola. aun espero los 9400 y se confirmará si se pierden los niveles que está ahora.
> 
> se quedará toda la sesión a -1.5%



holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

asi ha siiiiiiidooooooooooooo, sesion lateral

---------- Post added 07-oct-2014 at 17:28 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , el 10420 es historia :no:



 a por los 9400


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> asi ha siiiiiiidooooooooooooo, sesion lateral
> 
> ...



el objetivo son los 8600


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (7 Oct 2014)

alguien que enseñe este mundo de ibex, trader, cortos, futuros etc?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2014)

mpbk chaval , ya tienes curro :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (7 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el objetivo son los 8600



el objetivo son los 9400.

no me discutas niveles.........por favor


----------



## Topongo (7 Oct 2014)

El hilo capitaneado por el señor MBPK y muertoviviente :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (7 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El hilo capitaneado por el señor MBPK y muertoviviente :Aplauso:



muerto viviente saca el 8600 del doble techo y se comerá un owned cuando se gire en 9400.

los dobles techos y hch, ya los conoce todo el mundo y se cumplen pocos.

hay un doble techo activado e gamesa, ese si se va cumplir..


joder es que soy el mejor del foro. espero que os gusten mis consejos

---------- Post added 07-oct-2014 at 18:16 ----------

he abierto cortos indra

de nada.


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> No se precipiten, estos movimientos son el día después del terremoto del jueves, y aun quedan réplicas bien gordas.


----------



## elpatatero (7 Oct 2014)

Son guanos sanos.


----------



## IRobot (7 Oct 2014)

Marchando una de posiciones cortas. Siguen creciendo en Abengoa, Indra, OHL, FCC, Mediaset, DIA (aquí solo Blackrock tenía un 0,52%), Popular, Telefónica, Grifols y se estrenan en Gamesa y Santander:

Los bajistas regresan a Santander y Gamesa


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Marchando una de posiciones cortas. Siguen creciendo en Abengoa, Indra, OHL, FCC, Mediaset, DIA (aquí solo Blackrock tenía un 0,52%), Popular, Telefónica, Grifols y se estrenan en Gamesa y Santander:
> 
> Los bajistas regresan a Santander y Gamesa



yo también voy corto en santander,gamesa e indra.

santander le queda un 1.3 asegurado,gamesa hasta el objetivo donde die hace dias, indra un 5% abajo...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

falta ya muy poco para saber si esto sera un doble techo o un canal ligeramente bajista :bla:


----------



## moboncio (8 Oct 2014)

MPBK 06/07/2104 ---el lunes meto 100000€ apalancamiento 1:10....................................

ya os diré que compro., será impresionante como siempre.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola enfermo trolleti, quería consultar, como se vive con 100.000 pavos apalancado 1/10 y casi 1000 pavos por debajo de compra, aunque según tu teoria bipolar, vendiste y no compraste.....ya nos contarás....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2014)

dicho canal LP no existe :no:


----------



## IRobot (8 Oct 2014)

Se prepara otro día movidito en el MAB. Se suspende la cotización de Carbures por posibles irregularidades en sus cuentas:

PWC pone en cuarentena los resultados de Carbures. Suspendida la cotización


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> falta ya muy poco para saber si esto sera un doble techo o un canal ligeramente bajista :bla:



que dejes la figuritas,objetivo 9400

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 10:08 ----------




moboncio dijo:


> MPBK 06/07/2104 ---el lunes meto 100000€ apalancamiento 1:10....................................
> 
> ya os diré que compro., será impresionante como siempre.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hola enfermo trolleti, quería consultar, como se vive con 100.000 pavos apalancado 1/10 y casi 1000 pavos por debajo de compra, aunque según tu teoria bipolar, vendiste y no compraste.....ya nos contarás....



k fueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerteeeeeeeeeee

os dije que compraba? a que no, pues tomalo como una troleada.

esto es más real 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/576703-habeis-visto-ibex-miren-miren.html


----------



## inversobres (8 Oct 2014)

Vaya teatro hay montado, Alemania haciendo el bobo y usa hablando de no subir tipos pase lo que pase mientras la inflacion este por debajo del 2%:

Dos conclusiones, la tasa de desempleo de usa es mentira y Alemania va a pique y va a comerle el sable al BCE mas pronto que tarde.

PEro no estaria mal otro trallazo como ayer. Dudo que lo veamos.


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a quien te refieres?
> 
> yo llevo 1000 acciones corto gamesa, asi que este 6% me ha venido de lujo y otro 9% que sacaré.
> 1500 euretes para uds.



ole mis gamesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa CORTOSSSSSSSSS


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro dia.



entrada en minimos. que raro no?

+4% ya, el mejor del foro soy..porque con el nivel que se ve...:´´(


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

menudo grafico de mierda...no lo digo por ud. sino por los de pcbolsa estos.


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2014)

Me asomo, veo cuatro páginas en dos días, al que no sabe ni escribir discutiendo con el gato, miro el Ibex y digo !por EJPAÑA compren como si no hubiera mañana! ::

Y mantengo expectativas del otro día.

P.D. Shavá no se para que preguntas por un buen broker, si se supone que te iban a contratar en uno. :XX:

Venga saludos para unos y cuadernillos Rubio para otros. 

Go pandoro goooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (8 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me asomo, veo cuatro páginas en dos días, al que no sabe ni escribir discutiendo con el gato, miro el Ibex y digo !por EJPAÑA compren como si no hubiera mañana! ::
> 
> Y mantengo expectativas del otro día.
> 
> ...



Definitivamente esto se lo han cargado.

Estarán contentos.

Una pena. Sinceramente.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (8 Oct 2014)

Buenos días hoy actas de la fed ya sabeis.
No dejéis nada abierto

saludos


----------



## Robopoli (8 Oct 2014)

Entro, saludo y digo:
GUAAAAAANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarneconOjos (8 Oct 2014)

Y yo esperando haber si viene el carbonero a recomendar algo ::


----------



## Krim (8 Oct 2014)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Y yo esperando haber si viene el carbonero a recomendar algo ::



Juas, las ANR a 1,85, arch a 1,51...

¡¡Me las quitan de las manos!!


----------



## ... (8 Oct 2014)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Y yo esperando haber si viene el carbonero a recomendar algo ::



Yo a Ane para que nos diga qué tal le va con esas Natra, Vidrala, etc. que tanto iban a subir hace unos días :XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Juas, las ANR a 1,85, arch a 1,51...
> 
> ¡¡Me las quitan de las manos!!



1,82 concretamente ha tocado nuestra queridisma anarrosa,si mantiene esta velocidad de crucero tendria que llegar al 0 en menos que canta un gallo ::


----------



## Topongo (8 Oct 2014)

Creo que en el fondo en este hilo estamos todos sin estar no? Como si anduviesemos con voto de silencio ::
Por mi parte las SAN regular, peor de lo que me pensaba cuando entré, mejor de lo que me esperaba estar a estas horas... ::
Animos a los carboneros, y buenos que se echa de menos a unos cuantos, una pena.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2014)

mantenemos cortos con tres cullons , mañana mas y lo que os rondara pandoro , ratitas alcistillas :rolleye:


----------



## Norske (8 Oct 2014)

Curioso, curioso el Eurostoxx50 bajando un 1,2% y la volatilidad del índice, v2tx, bajando también. 
inocho: inocho:

aunque ahora sí sube el v2tx y se pone en positivo, el mercado de opciones no está para nada impresionado con la bajada de hoy del estx50


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

guanoooooooooo menos las mias
catalana occidente +2%

es que es impresionante.


----------



## h2o ras (8 Oct 2014)

Desde que el sr Paramés se a ido, este foro no es lo mismo... ienso:


----------



## Topongo (8 Oct 2014)

Vemga os traigo un "meme" que me ha hecho gracia con lo del ebola y eso... solo para los que hemos sido un poco jugones 







Por cierto sp mode troll on no?
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

wapiximos...con la broma ya llevamos un 9% mensual eeeeeeeeeeee

cortos gamesa,indra, santander.

etc etc..


----------



## inversobres (8 Oct 2014)

Es imposible ver dos dias seguidos de rojo en usa.

Malditos hijos de perra, no lo quieren ni lo van a tirar.

Esto es todo una puta farsa.


----------



## Topongo (8 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Es imposible ver dos dias seguidos de rojo en usa.
> 
> Malditos hijos de perra, no lo quieren ni lo van a tirar.
> 
> Esto es todo una puta farsa.



Hombre a lo tonto estamos casi 400 puntos (ibex) por debajo de su última queja alcista... ; )

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (8 Oct 2014)

El ibex es una mierda al lado del SP o DAX.

Por cierto que ha pasado?? de repente ha pegado el pepinazo. Menudo subidon por la puta cara. 

Vamos a mirar a ver.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 20:16 ----------

Bah, la FED como siempre con su circo.

Recuperamos lo bajado ayer (SP) y a tomar por culo. Vaya merienda de negros que esta siendo ese mercado.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 20:19 ----------

Los 1945 del SP son una roca hamijos. No sera facil petarlo y lo estamos viendo. Cerraran en los entornos de 1960. Como si no hubiera pasado nada ayer.

Mañana pepinazo en el ibex, y gordo.

Ahora a ver que dicen los mierdas que han rebentado el hilo...

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 20:23 ----------

La Yellen da a ver mas pastuqui fresca.

Ya estaba claro que iban a mover ficha, y el euro a peponear.

Agures.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Oct 2014)

Si el sp se mantiene por encima del 53 - 56, esperemos un cierre por encima del 60 y seguramente hay posibilidades de continuidad en las subidas para mañana.

En estos niveles parece que el IBEX puede abrir con un gap de los que le gustan a cierto jato...

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 20:26 ----------

En este nivel ya habría que plantearse la posibilidad de entrar largo en el sp

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 20:26 ----------

Me refiero a 58 ...


----------



## inversobres (8 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si el sp se mantiene por encima del 53 - 56, esperemos un cierre por encima del 60 y seguramente hay posibilidades de continuidad en las subidas para mañana.
> 
> En estos niveles parece que el IBEX puede abrir con un gap de los que le gustan a cierto jato...



Ayer se quitaron de encima a miles de subnormales confiados en que llegaba el apocalipsis.

Van a cerrar por encima del cierre del lunes. Al tanto. (para el dow son unos 240 pipos de subida).


----------



## Topongo (8 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si el sp se mantiene por encima del 53 - 56, esperemos un cierre por encima del 60 y seguramente hay posibilidades de continuidad en las subidas para mañana.
> 
> En estos niveles parece que el IBEX puede abrir con un gap de los que le gustan a cierto jato...
> 
> ...



La cosa esta para entrar plantar stop y no tocar confiar en que has acertado y listo porque aqui hay leches para todos.
Si contase las veces que he estado a punto de volverla a liar por no ser fiel a mi mismo otra vez. Me quedo largo san con el stop que propuse comentarios atrás que ni se ha acercado aun...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

alee fiesta.

el dax se ha girado en soporte, por lo menos ha sido legal

que tonto he sido de no entrar, habia un stop de 20 pips d mierda dax y hubiese dado 100.


en fin, rebote mañana


----------



## inversobres (8 Oct 2014)

1965, ahi la esta el tema. Que hoy se toca, pienso que es seguro.

Pienso que aun no se ha roto nada en ninguna parte. Sigue siendo una correccion mediocre y pauperrima. El VIX sigue chocando en 18 aprox, todo controladito y dando margen para volver a 12 y llevar el SP bien por encima de los 2000.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 20:35 ----------

Que rapido van dios mio.

Ya solo quedan 4 pipos.


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

subidon del dax.

mañana más.

e abierto largos obviamente.


----------



## Topongo (8 Oct 2014)

Por cierto no se ha comentado la pandorada del casin... digo del mab porque ha sido guapa la jornada.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Julius (8 Oct 2014)

Sí, pero el IBEX cómo reaccionará?

(Inquiero).


----------



## Durmiente (8 Oct 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Sí, pero el IBEX cómo reaccionará?
> 
> (Inquiero).



Hombre Zabalita, ese modo de redactar me resulta conocido....

(Recuerdo...)


:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Muttley (8 Oct 2014)

Como había anunciado, dentro de CAF. 26ypoco.
Si, se podía haber entrado algo más abajo...pero no es una acción para especular a corto.
Seguimos a
Arcelor (tengo a 8,9X....y entraría de nuevo a este precio)
Miquel Costa (vamos a ver que recorrido a la baja tiene) 
Iberpapel (para empezar a buscar punto de entrada tiene que bajar de 12)
Duro Felguera (en vigilancia...de momento sigue en caida)

Y además de postre 6 euros que reparte de dividendo extraordinario endesa que se une a los 7.9 euros de lo del traspaso de activos a enel. 

Endesa repartirá en dividendo casi la mitad del valor de la compañía | Economía | EL PAÍS

A mi me paga casi lo que pagué en 2011 por acción. Bienvenido sea. Lo que pase después me la refanfinfla ya que la acción ya ha cumplido sobradamente con el aumento del valor y el dividendo del año pasado. la táctica será aguantar y dejarse llevar.....("se dejabaaaaa llevar" como decía el bueno de Andrés Montes)


----------



## Durmiente (8 Oct 2014)

Esto parece pánico comprador... jajajja

Van a pillar dinero a dos manos.

Ahora toca el dinero de los cortos.


----------



## inversobres (8 Oct 2014)

Y ahi estan, por encima del cierre del lunes y camino de vuelta a los 2000 SP.

El subnormal del troll dice que ahora va largo.

Calopez, imbecil, no vales para nada.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 21:45 ----------

1970, barbaro. 

Vaya escabechina entre ayer y hoy. Solo tienen el dinero cuatro, el resto a verlas venir.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 21:58 ----------

Vaya enculada.

Cierre en maximos diarios y por encima de niveles.

Semana totalmente alcista.


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y ahi estan, por encima del cierre del lunes y camino de vuelta a los 2000 SP.
> 
> El subnormal del troll dice que ahora va largo.
> 
> ...



subnormal tu 

pues claro que voy largo, y ya con 50pips de beneficio dax. mañana otros 50.

troll?:no::no:


----------



## Topongo (8 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> subnormal tu
> 
> pues claro que voy largo, y ya con 50pips de beneficio dax. mañana otros 50.
> 
> troll?:no::no:



Tio si has dicho que NO has entrado con stop facil 20 pips abajo.



Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 22:51 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> alee fiesta.
> 
> el dax se ha girado en soporte, por lo menos ha sido legal
> 
> ...



Cito

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (8 Oct 2014)

No te molestes topongo. 


Asi es la vida ...




Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2014)

Patinaje. Avisaos quedan


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (8 Oct 2014)

Reversal de ANR !!!


----------



## Chila (8 Oct 2014)

Menudas masacres estamos viendo.
Está todo muy barato, pero da un miedo meterse...
Creo que seguiré fuera.


----------



## Topongo (8 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Patinaje. Avisaos quedan



Para los que somos cortitos, que quiere usted decir? Llenar horno a paladas? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mofeta (9 Oct 2014)

Cuando pillan a algunos se ponen de lo más divertido (no, no, si yo iba largo). Pobrecicos. Mañana los cortos van a disfrutar. Ya los veo cerrando como locos


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tio si has dicho que NO has entrado con stop facil 20 pips abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





que no he entrado en minimos como hago siempre, pero he entrado 50 pips por encima.......................

mañana otros 50 faciles.

el puto amo soy, tenia los minimos marcados en gráfico, lo que nadie sabe ver.


----------



## Claca (9 Oct 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cotizara-maximos-hemoal-287.html#post12322961

Si comentaba que a pesar del comportamiento del IBEX el MEDIUM no había recuperado su nivel clave (los 15.000), pasadas unas semanas se advierte el pull-back con perfecta precisión:







Lástima que su hermano mayor no le acompañara en el guión, pero debe servir para recordar que cada índice o acción va a su bola y que no tienen por qué estar sincronizados a pesar de las semejanzas que pueden presentar. Objetivo mínimo de caída cumplido, por cierto, lo cual no quiere decir que pare ya.

A todo esto, los soportes más importantes en índices en mi opinión ni siquiera se han alcanzado, muy importante ver si las caídas frenan mientras el coro de las malas noticias sigue sonando, pues.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el destino del ibex esta ya decidido , primero los 9950 luego cerrar el gap 10600 :fiufiu:


----------



## Adicto (9 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el destino del ibex esta ya decidido , primero los 9950 luego cerrar el gap 10600 :fiufiu:



Juegatela, dí cuando llegara a los 9950 y cuando cerrará el gap de 10600.
Es que esas precicciones son como la de "se acerca el invierno", nos ha jodido... primero primavera, luego verano, luego otoño y luego invierno... :Baile:


----------



## IRobot (9 Oct 2014)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cotizara-maximos-hemoal-287.html#post12322961
> 
> Si comentaba que a pesar del comportamiento del IBEX el MEDIUM no había recuperado su nivel clave (los 15.000), pasadas unas semanas se advierte el pull-back con perfecta precisión:
> 
> ...



Entro, veo un mensaje de Claca de buena mañana, me froto los ojos, lo sigo viendo, me seco las lagrimillas que me caen y pienso que todavía queda una lucecita de esperanza para el hilo :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Juegatela, dí cuando llegara a los 9950 y cuando cerrará el gap de 10600.
> Es que esas precicciones son como la de "se acerca el invierno", nos ha jodido... primero primavera, luego verano, luego otoño y luego invierno... :Baile:



mañana y el 10600 unas 6 sesiones despues :bla:


----------



## inversobres (9 Oct 2014)

Coñee Mr. Claca. Que bueno leerle. 

Comparto opinion con ud. Aun no se ha roto nada.

Y ya vemos el DAX como tira, aun ha de recuperar la subida del viernes cuando estuvo cerrado.


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

oleeee dax, ya minimos de hoy stop

quedan 30 pips al alza


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (9 Oct 2014)

Imtech ha perdido hoy un 72% y vale 0.09 céntimos. Estoy por meterle 1.000€ y ser el principal accionista.... justo forma fun


----------



## Topongo (9 Oct 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Imtech ha perdido hoy un 72% y vale 0.09 céntimos. Estoy por meterle 1.000€ y ser el principal accionista.... justo forma fun



Cada vez está más cerca el stop de R4 ::
::::


----------



## xavigomis (9 Oct 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Imtech ha perdido hoy un 72% y vale 0.09 céntimos. Estoy por meterle 1.000€ y ser el principal accionista.... justo forma fun



Ignorante INSIDE...

Precisamente hoy imtech capitaliza 1.700 M € y sus acciones están subiendo más de un 1.000%...

(los derechos bajan un 40%)
:bla:


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Imtech ha perdido hoy un 72% y vale 0.09 céntimos. Estoy por meterle 1.000€ y ser el principal accionista.... justo forma fun



parece que han sacado derechos ...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (9 Oct 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Ignorante INSIDE...
> 
> Precisamente hoy imtech capitaliza 1.700 M € y sus acciones están subiendo más de un 1.000%...
> 
> ...



Era una broma. Cuando estés aburrido, puedes llamar ignorante a tpm. Sin acritud y desde la buena onda que flota últimamente en este hilo full-trolled


----------



## Topongo (9 Oct 2014)

Joer como estamos todos...


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

ibex gap cerrado.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el destino del ibex esta ya decidido , primero los 9950 luego cerrar el gap 10600 :fiufiu:





Adicto dijo:


> Juegatela, dí cuando llegara a los 9950 y cuando cerrará el gap de 10600.
> Es que esas precicciones son como la de "se acerca el invierno", nos ha jodido... primero primavera, luego verano, luego otoño y luego invierno... :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana y el 10600 unas 6 sesiones despues :bla:



yo soy MV zahori , no soy ningun ejpertito :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

mejor cerramos cortos 10430 en 10320 :Baile: abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mejor cerramos cortos 10430 en 10320 :Baile: abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:



eres un mitico tu y els collons


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

el ibex tiene o un doble techo o un canal lateral y estaria dando el tercer toque en los 9950 , el tercer toque es importante en estos casos , significaria que romperia al alza .

dicho esto hay alguna probabilidad de que se produzca un doble suelo en estocastico con el primero hoy y el segundo despues de cerrar el gap 10600 y caer para alcanzar los 9950 y el doble suelo estocastico significa un subidon del quince ienso:


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

yo abro largos dax...........

vamos coñoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Oct 2014)

Que bien habla últimamente, señor Don gato.
¿Estocástico viene de estocada? ;-)


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

ufffffff -25........

y ahora se irá parriba el hijoputa.

me duele mucho palmar pasta, aunque sean 70€.


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

el ibex yo lo espero en 9400 ya lo dije.

habrá rebptes enm,edio


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

señol keinur , ese grafico esta errado 

---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 13:19 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> el ibex yo lo espero en 9400 ya lo dije.
> 
> habrá rebptes enm,edio



si alcanza los 9400 rebotara pero para hacer el pullback al doble techo luego vendria un guanazo de los buenos hasta 8600


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

largos again. cierre en falso hdp

---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 13:39 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> señol keinur , ese grafico esta errado
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 13:19 ----------
> 
> ...



que este /\/\ 
no se cumplira COÑO...lo ponen para los novatos.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2014)

Me asomo, veo que mi amigo inver no ha escrito (es broma, no se me cabree), por lo que supongo que esto anda rojo., miro el Ibex35 en 2xx y el Euro/dolor cerca de donde debía estar y hago un doble ya lo decíayoismo. 
Ojeo el PC y veo los IF mejorando entre hoy y mañana, y voy a por una cerveza que es lo que toca. 

Suerte a unos y ánimo que no decaiga a los trolles


----------



## inversobres (9 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me asomo, veo que mi amigo inver no ha escrito (es broma, no se me cabree), por lo que supongo que esto anda rojo., miro el Ibex35 en 2xx y el Euro/dolor cerca de donde debía estar y hago un doble ya lo decíayoismo.
> Ojeo el PC y veo los IF mejorando entre hoy y mañana, y voy a por una cerveza que es lo que toca.
> 
> Suerte a unos y ánimo que no decaiga a los trolles



Normalmente suelo trabajar, y cuando menos tengo es cuando trolleo por aqui. 

Esta el tema como para meter nada. Tenemos pendiente un rebote ya. Hoy no cerramos en rojo.

Ademas es curioso el ratio de basura trollera por pagina en dias como hoy o ayer (que apenas hubo posts al principio).


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

tiene pinta de terminar de romper al alza el canal lateral , en 2 meses los 12200 ienso:


----------



## inversobres (9 Oct 2014)

De nuevo el paro semanal sigue saliendo mejor y mejor. Estan tocando a dos bandas y no saben lo que hacer. Que explotara antes, la burbuja de tipos cero o las mentiras de usa?

Proximamente sale el libro.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Normalmente suelo trabajar, y cuando menos tengo es cuando trolleo por aqui.
> 
> Esta el tema como para meter nada. Tenemos pendiente un rebote ya. Hoy no cerramos en rojo.
> 
> Ademas es curioso el ratio de basura trollera por pagina en dias como hoy o ayer (que apenas hubo posts al principio).



Pos sí, esto va parriba pero no demasiado, el IF me ha dado mejora y ahí llevamos 50 de push.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

tranquilidad y mente fria , el ibex no caera por debajo de los 9900-9950 sin antes cerrar el doble gap 10600


----------



## Topongo (9 Oct 2014)

Interesante artículo de por qué a nomura no le gusta demasiado SAN...
Nada que no se haya dicho por aquí ya, pero había datos que se me habían escapado y otros en los que creo que tienen un tono cuianto menos "sueave" por ejemplo tema brasil

Por qu Nomura no apuesta por Santander: Brasil, capital y dividendos - Expansin.com


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2014)

Pandoro haz tu trabajo, que no quede un ojal sin sutura. Gooooo!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

pandoro es su heroe , es como un niño :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2014)

Esto vaparriba y tal, compren por España!!! 

Posiciones de venta bajo cuerda, desde el 670 están soltando a paladas. Dos duros y te colocan las órdenes de compra en mercado, luego a llorar


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

hasta el cierre del doble gap trampa en isla 10600 hay recorrido , luego 9950 :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (9 Oct 2014)

Toma verde y el euro se da la vuelta pabajo.

Tarde alcista.


----------



## Topongo (9 Oct 2014)

Parece que pandoro ha encontrado casa en el MAB, en 2 dias medio mab se va dejando un 35% aprox... y lo que te rondaré me parece a mi...
Eso si por lo que he leido el dia anterior a lo de carbures, ventas en bloque de 5 millones de acciones.... sería casualidad ienso:


----------



## Seren (9 Oct 2014)

jaja como para estar dentro de ibex....

Por un lado las bolsas europeas quieren corregir desde que hablo el canalla e hdlgp de drogui, ya que no dejo nada claro y los mercados querian QE europeo. Hasta el euro ha dejado de bajar sin llegar a su soporte.

Por otro lado los americanos viven en otro mundo, amparados por una FED que aporta liquidez siempre que lo necesiten, y siguen sin perder el canal alcista.

Y como todo esta interconectado a ver quien es el wapo que sabe donde vamos.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Oct 2014)

Por debajo del 60 en el sp se trata de contemplar las maravillas del otoño desde lejos....

---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 16:45 ----------

Si vuelve a subir de 60, se puede pensar.

Entre 72 y 75 hay que estar dentro (si se preve un cierre por encima de 75...)


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Topongo (9 Oct 2014)

Bueno creo que ha sido un error mover el stop en san me van a dar hasta en el carné de identidad :: menudo guano... himboko a inversobres que estara contento  ahora materializamos o nos quedamos un rato ya veremos si largo o corto. .. la reapuesta en el hilo
...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elpatatero (9 Oct 2014)

panduroooooo


----------



## tarrito (9 Oct 2014)

Bruno Mars - Locked Out Of Heaven [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Oct 2014)

El VIX chocando nuevamente con los 18.

Todo este meneo hace pensar en bajadas pero la clave es si aguantan los 1925 que han frenado las caidas estos últimos días.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Oct 2014)

Estos son capaces de recuperar casi todo lo caído... O no ....


(Especulo....)


----------



## Garrafón (9 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Lakeland Industries subiendo un 12%, a ver si lo mantiene que entré ayer, fabrican trajes aislantes para hospitales y laboratorios.
> 
> 
> Tekmira Pharmaceuticals subiendo un 2,5%, fabrican vacunas, esperan tener algo contra el ébola a principios de 2015, me estoy pensando entrar, ya veremos.



Me autocito:

Tekmira Pharmaceuticals: al final entré, hoy cayendo un -5%, en total entre comisiones y demás he palmado un 8,5%.
Vendidas, hay que cortar la sangría.

Lakeland Industries: si mantiene la subida que lleva hoy por encima del 60%, gano un 120% en tres días.

Está claro que el mercado no apuesta por una vacuna efectiva contra el ébola ni a corto ni a medio plazo, sin embargo sí apuesta a que el pánico obligará a muchos gobiernos occidentales a abastecerse de trajes aislantes.

Hala.


----------



## Topongo (9 Oct 2014)

Cojones se agradece ver al mon, bertk a jopi a franr a ver si unos cuantos mas a parte de los que seguimos por se pasan a saludar aunque sea leñe que han sido muchos años a pesar de calvopez... pau , tono, ane, pollas, pecata, silenciosa, mm... y mil que me dejo, pasen a trolear aunque sea, a ver si nos seguimos viendo.
Mierda me he dajdo a atman y ponzi... perdon...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (9 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Me autocito:
> 
> Tekmira Pharmaceuticals: al final entré, hoy cayendo un -5%, en total entre comisiones y demás he palmado un 8,5%.
> Vendidas, hay que cortar la sangría.
> ...



Cuidadín... por esa regla de tres, 3M y Kimberly Clark debieran estar igual de disparadas...


----------



## Garrafón (9 Oct 2014)

atman dijo:


> Cuidadín... por esa regla de tres, 3M y Kimberly Clark debieran estar igual de disparadas...



Lo sé, no es la primera vez que pillo una así y luego acabo palmando pasta, compré en 8,55, cuando baje de 18,1 salgo, que tampoco tengo yo el corazón para historias.
Eso sí, lo voy a disfrutar mientras dure que una alegría de vez en cuando no viene mal.


----------



## Durmiente (9 Oct 2014)

El sp está a punto de perder la mme de 30 semanas (está en el 31 ahora mismo).

Muy mala señal.


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

Alberto Iturralde en Tiempo Real de Gestiona Radio 09-10-2014 en mp3 (09/10 a las 18:33:04) 19:28 3589637 - iVoox


----------



## Garrafón (9 Oct 2014)

Me atrae el Nasdaq, por muchas razones, pero tampoco encuentro foros donde haya gente que entienda ese mercado y me pueda orientar, en fin.


----------



## inversobres (9 Oct 2014)

Vaya hostion, esto esta para foto.


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2014)

*Se acercan grandes tiempos*


----------



## Namreir (9 Oct 2014)

Presente!!!

The Doors - The End (original) - YouTube

---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 21:21 ----------

El mundo tal cual lo conocimos, ha llegado a su fin, mucho de lo que hoy nos parece comun y diario, nunca jamas volvera a suceder. Estaba escrito y asi sucedio.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 21:23 ----------

Algunos ya lo advertimos

https://www.google.com/finance?cid=697030

Mejor perder 50% que 100%.


----------



## Seren (9 Oct 2014)

Hay una lucha endiablada en el 1935. Esto no es una mierda índice donde se atraviesan los soportes como plastilina, éste es EL ÍNDICE.

Queda media hora a ver que pasa...


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

pero si está bajando lo que subió ayer.

tranquilos hombre.

el dia que baje un 10% el sp, más de uno le va a dar un infarto.


----------



## Namreir (9 Oct 2014)

At first light, on the fifth year. At dawn, look to the East.



> They have dared the white republics up the capes of Italy,
> They have dashed the Adriatic round the Lion of the Sea,
> And the Pope has cast his arms abroad for agony and loss,
> And called the kings of Christendom for swords about the Cross.



"Lepanto" by G K Chesterton (read by Tom O'Bedlam) - YouTube

Olvidaros de todo, esta batalla se libra en roma.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (9 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pero si está bajando lo que subió ayer.
> 
> tranquilos hombre.
> 
> el dia que baje un 10% el sp, más de uno le va a dar un infarto.



Tengo miedo.


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Tengo miedo.



haces bien en tenerlo


----------



## Namreir (9 Oct 2014)

Si tienes miedo eres libre, por que has visto la luz mas alla de las tinieblas y el mundo despues de la crisis. Bienaventurados los que tienen miedo, por que de ellos seran las penumbras del futuro.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Oct 2014)

Pero si el SP está a menos de un 5% de máximos.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Oct 2014)

Según mi sistema cuantitativo basado en un complejo cálculo incomprensible para la gran mayoría de mortales necesitamos rebotar mañana y salir de los 1930. Esp o el siguiente nivel es el de los temidos 1909.
Saludos apañeros


----------



## Seren (9 Oct 2014)

Cierre muy feo pero aún tiene solución. Otra vela roja gorda mañana y hay que remontarse a 2011 para ver algo parecido.


----------



## Topongo (9 Oct 2014)

Me alegro de verte robo y a otros muchos! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (9 Oct 2014)

Pensaba en conejos, y no se por que he terminado con el ebola, y en medio del sueño han aparecido una sucesion de numeros un tanto extraña.

1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377, 610, 987, 1597, 2584, 4181, 6765, 10946, 17711, 28657, 46368, 75025, 121393, 196418, 317811, 514229, 832040, 1346269, 2178309, 3524578, 5702887, 9227465, 14930352, 24157817, 39088169

Y no recuerdo a que se referia, solo que habia un hospital, un pueblo llamado alcorcon, y una enfermera con un perro. Y despues, todo blanco.


----------



## Arracada (9 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> haces bien en tenerlo



Y además de tener miedo qué se hace ahora?

Alguna opinión sobre las JCP que se han ido al retrete directamente? Veis alguna posibilidad que remonte o habría que asumir pérdidas y a otra cosa?


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Y además de tener miedo qué se hace ahora?
> 
> Alguna opinión sobre las JCP que se han ido al retrete directamente? Veis alguna posibilidad que remonte o habría que asumir pérdidas y a otra cosa?



Lo que viene supone que todo está terriblemente caro.

Vienen partidos que se ven mejor por la TV que jugarlos.


----------



## IRobot (9 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me alegro de verte robo y a otros muchos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Y que lo digas. Comenzó bien el día y está acabando igual de bien en lo que a foreros se refiere. Todavía faltan algunos pero no nos podemos quejar para lo que teníamos últimamente.


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Oct 2014)

Vaya! Parece que vamos a morir otras cienes de veces. 

A ver si están haciendo la compra de Navidad los leones y nosotros ya pensando en desenterrar nuestras queridas maples y filarmónicas...

Jato! Esto sí que no lo esperaba, ujté poniéndose serio, El Troll ha sido definitivamente desbancado de su trono!

PD. Se me olvidada comentar lo del MAB, SE COMENTA, se rumorea, se barrunta... que hay un par de carboneras americanas y una firma holandesa (muy muy seria) que están pensando ampliar mercados y han solicitado su entrada a cotizacion en el MAB... no me negaran que ya sería grandioso, yo me montaba una empresa de palomitas ante la gran demanda que se avecinaría.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me alegro de verte robo y a otros muchos!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Llevo un par de semanas abducido con un par de proyectos personales y poooofesionales además de que el hilo de ébola me tiene enganchadoacojonado pero os leo siempre que puedo


----------



## Arracada (10 Oct 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Vaya! Parece que vamos a morir otras cienes de veces.
> 
> 
> 
> PD. Se me olvidada comentar lo del MAB, SE COMENTA, se rumorea, se barrunta... que hay un par de carboneras americanas y una firma holandesa (muy muy seria) que están pensando ampliar mercados y han solicitado su entrada a cotizacion en el MAB... no me negaran que ya sería grandioso, yo me montaba una empresa de palomitas ante la gran demanda que se avecinaría.



Confirmo que JCP también ha contactado con BME. Fuentes bien informadas opinan que tiene posibilidades de conseguir acceso premium. :XX::´´(


----------



## Namreir (10 Oct 2014)

Este pais, si fusilasemos a unos pocos, seria un sitio decente en donde vivir, con una adecuada calidad de vida, una geografia con matices y belleza y una gastronomia digna de nombrar. Por ahora, y en tanto no tomemos decisiones adecuadas, este pais seguira siendo una estercolero, un gigantesco sumidero capaz de tragarselo todo entre el mediterraneo y el atlantico.


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

Retomo lenceria de los viernes por la mañana pillando sitio además en primera fila con pandoro y mis san.






Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## españa profunda (10 Oct 2014)

buenos dias, objetivo del dax cumplido commo ya dije en otro hilo, ahora subida segura minimo hasta el 9260, aunque todavia no ha hecho figura de vuelta, esperemos pues.
26-sep-2014, 10:36

españa profunda
Madmaxista
Ignorar usuario

Fecha de Ingreso: 02-septiembre-2009
Mensajes: 133
Gracias: 1.040
134 Agradecimientos de 56 mensajes
pues yo me mojo por que el dax tiene que tocar el 8900, hasta ahi creo yo que caera, despues no se.
motivos? todos los que querais y alguno mas pero si que pienso que lo duro va a venir ahora.
__________________


----------



## inversobres (10 Oct 2014)

Buhh, veremos hoy viernes terminal algo excepcional??

Ojala.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pensaba en conejos, y no se por que he terminado con el ebola, y en medio del sueño han aparecido una sucesion de numeros un tanto extraña.
> 
> 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377, 610, 987, 1597, 2584, 4181, 6765, 10946, 17711, 28657, 46368, 75025, 121393, 196418, 317811, 514229, 832040, 1346269, 2178309, 3524578, 5702887, 9227465, 14930352, 24157817, 39088169
> 
> Y no recuerdo a que se referia, solo que habia un hospital, un pueblo llamado alcorcon, y una enfermera con un perro. Y despues, todo blanco.



Jodó, con pandoro, el ebola purificador y el FMI dando la puntilla.

Feliz viernes, a quien se lo haya merecido.


----------



## Chila (10 Oct 2014)

Fuego purificador es poco.
Está cayendo guano a paladas.
Sentimiento de alivio por verlo desde fuera.
Aunque iberdrola, san y tef aguantan con mucha dignidad.
Pero arcelor, indra, grifols o dia están siendo masacradas.

Por cierto, he aguantado en bestinver y me estoy arrepintiendo.
Por suerte es poco dinero.


----------



## cherebounder (10 Oct 2014)

El DAX se despeña...8844 y caida del 1,78%.Ahora si que se pone interesante la cosa...Cómo los USOS tengan mala tarde...cuidadínnn


----------



## Chila (10 Oct 2014)

Es que con la economía frenada, asomándose a una nueva recesión, los estímulos de la FED detenidos, el ebola...
Todo apunta a correción muy severa.


----------



## James Bond (10 Oct 2014)

Pues Arcelor si baja de 9€ es compra obligada... Por lo menos para mi. Aparte de ese hay valores que se están poniendo muy apetitosos CAF, Grifols, Duro, Ebro, etc.

Abengoa la sangría que lleva no es normal, huele a muerto...


----------



## Chila (10 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Pues Arcelor si baja de 9€ es compra obligada... Por lo menos para mi. Aparte de ese hay valores que se están poniendo muy apetitosos CAF, Grifols, Duro, Ebro, etc.
> 
> Abengoa la sangría que lleva no es normal, huele a muerto...



Todos esos que apuntas son compra.
Pero en un entorno alcista, o como mínimo que ellos mismos se reestructuren un poco. Porque no hacen más que caer, y a más velocidad que los índices. La que menos promete es MDF, los contratos no llegan...pero se podría probar a ese precio claro, pero con las premisas citadas anteriormente.

Yo creo que hoy no hay compra clara de nada.
Sería como jugar a la ruleta.


----------



## James Bond (10 Oct 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Todos esos que apuntas son compra.
> Pero en un entorno alcista, o como mínimo que ellos mismos se reestructuren un poco. Porque no hacen más que caer, y a más velocidad que los índices. La que menos promete es MDF, los contratos no llegan...pero se podría probar a ese precio claro, pero con las premisas citadas anteriormente.
> 
> Yo creo que hoy no hay compra clara de nada.
> Sería como jugar a la ruleta.



Si ahora la cuestión es esperar, como los yankis cierren hoy con caídas veras tu el lunes la que va a caer. Estoy en liquidez total a la espera de gangas.

Si quizá MDF es la más me hace dudar pinta mal, pero la que huele a muerto podrido desde hace unos días es Abengoa, se rumorea que por tema de precios manipulados en el mercado de ethanol...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Oct 2014)

De momento medioaguantan los valores grandes. Lo de los medianos y pequeños es una puta masacre.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2014)

Jodida pinta la cosa. Los futuros usanos están rojos de narices especialmente el nasdaq.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 12:02 ----------

Gensanta...
ABENGOA B	-7,17%
GAMESA	-5,04%
ARCEL.MITTAL	-3,95%


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

Sigue el guano purificador y pepitoria sin aparecer... espero que estés bien 
Las San aguantan dignamente veremos cuanto tiempo....


----------



## villares (10 Oct 2014)

Parara algun dia de guanear? :

Yo voy a probar un largo dax 8796 (sl 8753 - sp 9090), pinta mal pero R/R es bastante bueno.

Saludos


----------



## españa profunda (10 Oct 2014)

pues esta rojilla la cosa pero yo espero esta tarde reversal en indices. veremos.


----------



## IRobot (10 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Jodida pinta la cosa. Los futuros usanos están rojos de narices especialmente el nasdaq.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 12:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Y Grifols y Dia luchando por no perder el primer nivel de Fibo. 

Pero podría ser mucho peor. Fíjense como estábamos hace hoy justo 6 años: 

El Ibex 35 sufre la mayor cada de su historia y pierde los 9.000 puntos

Eso sí era guano del bueno... :: ::


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Y Grifols y Dia luchando por no perder el primer nivel de Fibo.
> 
> Pero podría ser mucho peor. Fíjense como estábamos hace hoy justo 6 años:
> 
> ...



DJI cayendo más de un 7%. Eso si era guano premium ::


----------



## villares (10 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> DJI cayendo más de un 7%. Eso si era guano premium ::



Lo veo y subo, PTelecom *-9.6%*::


----------



## Snowball (10 Oct 2014)

Futuros SP500 *-0.60%* 1913

Pinta a dia entretenido...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2014)

españa profunda dijo:


> pues esta rojilla la cosa pero yo espero esta tarde reversal en indices. veremos.



1909 allá vamos... como no aguanten vamos a tener unas buenas risas...


----------



## cherebounder (10 Oct 2014)

Dónde se pueden ver los futuros ?


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2014)

cierro cortos gamesa, `10%

no me digáis que no avise.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2014)

cherebounder dijo:


> Dónde se pueden ver los futuros ?



Stock Indices Futures - Investing.com


----------



## paulistano (10 Oct 2014)

Pillo sitio para boobs... 

Llevo siguiendo unos meses tubacex.... Parece ha roto canal alcista.... Se va al guano? 

Creo que nam y alguien más la seguían y estaban dentro aunque les habrá saltado el stop.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2014)

Que zozobra!


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro cortos gamesa, `10%
> 
> no me digáis que no avise.



uii nadie lo ha aprovechado veo

:XX::XX:


----------



## Xiux (10 Oct 2014)

Reversal por la tarde !!! Vamos

es mas un deseo que otra cosa, los usanos vienen para ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Oct 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Xiux (10 Oct 2014)

Aunque parece que SAN está marcando el camino...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2014)

Me tiene mosqueado el nasdaq. Suele ser el canario en la mina y el tío va medio afixiado.


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Aunque parece que SAN está marcando el camino...



Pues gracias a dios, 
Ayer hice una cosa mal y es no ser fiel a mi mismo y mover stop de SAN, de mi inicial a un soporte que creia/creo más fuerte, esta vez a falta de ver el resultado puede que me salga bien, pero creo que operar asi ha sido un error por mi parte y reincidente porque anteriormente lo hice con BME y me costó un 3% adicional.


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2014)

jajajja cierre cortos gamesa en minimos. 

y troll me llaman , acojonante


----------



## Durmiente (10 Oct 2014)

Me parece que los usa van a subir hoy ....


----------



## C.BALE (10 Oct 2014)

q os parece Mapfre por debajo de 2,7€ , PER 9??

voy para B&H


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2014)

Sin duda es el momento de comprar, tiene una pinta magnífica. Ventas "underground" prodoquie. Lágrimas y tal como se decía ayer.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (10 Oct 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> q os parece Mapfre por debajo de 2,7€ , PER 9??
> 
> voy para B&H



Por fundamentales Mapfre está muy barata. No te lo gastes todo a 2.7€, pero sí una compra parcial, porque puede bajar hasta 2,2-2,3.


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> q os parece Mapfre por debajo de 2,7€ , PER 9??
> 
> voy para B&H



Yo estoy en las mismas, lo pregunté y las respuestas fueron
Bertok>poco mas o menos> Es una mierda infecta de lo peor del IBEX
Ponzi >poco mas o menos> La verás sobre los 3,5

Los dos suelen tener buenos criterios
El mio, de momento no estoy dentro, suele subir menos que el ibex y caer lo mismo... vamos que va pa'abajo en la cartera de largo ya estoy expuesto con SAN y BME no me apetece otra del estilo, pero ese PER siempre es tentador.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo estoy en las mismas, lo pregunté y las respuestas fueron
> Bertok>poco mas o menos> Es una mierda infecta de lo peor del IBEX
> Ponzi >poco mas o menos> La verás sobre los 3,5
> 
> ...



A buenos has ido a preguntar, llevan años esperando el fuego purificador.

Por fundamentales es de las más bararas del IBEX con telefónica, repsol, iberdrola, bbva y santander.


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Sin duda es el momento de comprar, tiene una pinta magnífica. Ventas "underground" prodoquie. Lágrimas y tal como se decía ayer.



Yo pregunto, 
Por lo que dice parece que vamos a peor, buena pinta no tiene y unos cuantos canarios están cantando pero bien.
Recuerdo asi a bote pronto que comentó algo de 9,6 para el segundo semestre no? Cree que es esto el comienzo del fin? O cree que es un toque y vuelta?
Mm fue relativamente apocaliptico y entre lineas crei leer un posible ciclo bajista.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 15:25 ----------




_iose_ dijo:


> A buenos has ido a preguntar, llevan años esperando el fuego purificador.
> 
> Por fundamentales es de las más bararas del IBEX con telefónica, repsol, iberdrola, bbva y santander.



Bueno Bertok puede ser un "pelin" apocaliptico pero no creo que ponzi lo sea, a mi aunque la lleve SAN no me parece barata ni mucho menos.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo pregunto,
> 
> Bueno Bertok puede ser un "pelin" apocaliptico pero no creo que ponzi lo sea, a mi aunque la lleve SAN no me parece barata ni mucho menos.



Ten en cuenta que está por debajo de valor contable (7.41€).

En el guano de 2012 no estaba barata, estaba a precio de saldo.


----------



## tesorero (10 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajja cierre cortos gamesa en minimos.
> 
> y troll me llaman , acojonante



Me logueo para decirte que yo no te llamo troll, te llamo subnormal.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Si ahora la cuestión es esperar, como los yankis cierren hoy con caídas veras tu el lunes la que va a caer. Estoy en liquidez total a la espera de gangas.
> 
> Si quizá MDF es la más me hace dudar pinta mal, pero la que huele a muerto podrido desde hace unos días es Abengoa, se rumorea que por tema de precios manipulados en el mercado de ethanol...



Aquí lo comentan, que si había subido un 100%, que si una renuncia a una planta en California, que si la refincnaciación, que si precio objetivo a ¡Seis leuros!

La noticia que trata de explicar la tendencia.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo pregunto,
> Por lo que dice parece que vamos a peor, buena pinta no tiene y unos cuantos canarios están cantando pero bien.
> Recuerdo asi a bote pronto que comentó algo de 9,6 para el segundo semestre no? Cree que es esto el comienzo del fin? O cree que es un toque y vuelta?
> Mm fue relativamente apocaliptico y entre lineas crei leer un posible ciclo bajista.
> ...



Qué cojones pelín ::::::

la mitad de la gente que postea en el hilo no tiene ni puta idea de invertir en bolsa ni ha visto un bajista primario.

Me descojono de argumentos tan pueriles como "empresas buenas", "dividendos" y demás falacias que sólo esconden no haber tenido huevos para vender con pérdidas una posición que se convertirá en una ruina económica o un fracaso en coste-oportunidad.

¿Ponemos de ejemplo el carbón usano?. Algunas de las putas que seguimos en el hilo han perdido ya el 90% y el resto de madames han cascado el 50% en apenas 1 mes. cuando ponía lo del X0 ó X7 algunos se reían. Puta ignorancia o inexperiencia.

¿qué está pasando con bme, paradigma de empresa buena y con dividendos?. Que las manos fuertes han salido corriendo, que han dejado un rastro perfecto en el gráfico y que lo hemos escrito con toda la transparencia sobre la pauta de precios. Alguno debiera ver cuál es su máximo histórico y su mínimo histórico.

También recomiendo analizar el último primario bajista de la dotcom y el comportamiento de las "empresas buenas".

Apenas hemos visto un poco de nerviosismo con el SP a un 4% de máximos históricos y las cicatrices ya son importantes en muchos valores. Las cotizaciones españolas se sustentan en NADA, sólo en un % de patrimonio que debe invertirse en determinados valores e índices. La sostenibilidad que tiene eso cuando comiencen las caídas es 00000000000.

Algunos van a aprender la lección de sus vidas.

Topongo, no es contra tí.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 14:08 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Yo estoy en las mismas, lo pregunté y las respuestas fueron
> Bertok>poco mas o menos> Es una mierda infecta de lo peor del IBEX
> Ponzi >poco mas o menos> La verás sobre los 3,5
> 
> ...



Sí, el balance es una mierda infecta, muy infecta.

Las perspectivas de negocio, negativas.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (10 Oct 2014)

No soy ni mucho menos experto en bolsa, vamos, ni de lejos.

Ahora, lo que si observo es que cuando a los que especuláis a corto/medio se os habla de dividendos o de B&H, saltáis al cuello.

Y pregunto ¿por qué?


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Qué cojones pelín ::::::
> 
> la mitad de la gente que postea en el hilo no tiene ni puta idea de invertir en bolsa ni ha visto un bajista primario.
> 
> ...



Gran post Bertok. :Aplauso:
Personalmente ya sabes lo que opino de los dividendos y para mi es un pilar de mi inversión a largo, mas o menos ya intuirás que esa cartera va bien por las muchas veces que he comentado cuando se empezó la he tenido en rojo y casi un 30 arriba, hoy hay algunos valores que me dan más dividendo que al principio y otros que menos, esa cartera ha repartido 1/3 o más de su valor en pasta, creo que se entiende el concepto, para mi es un fondo que gestiono yo, da una rentabilidad razonable y me olvido, ya sabes lo que llevo, blue-chips y "monopolios".
En inversiones más activas no me quedaría en nada por el dividendo, comenté mi salida palmando de BME y posiblemente me toque hacer lo mismo con SAN, no me da vergüenza no ser el puto amo y reconocer errores que fijo que alguien te puede señalar el por qué y eso que te llevas.

Ya lo del carbón y eso es otra liga yo he tenido este año pelea con chicharro y no vuelvo a uno.
También se que mi nivel es bajo, ya se irá mejorando , no pasa nada.

Lo de pelín era obviamente irónico...

Y por supuesto no me tomo nada de lo que se diga por aquí como personal a malas, vamos que si me lo dijeses a MI no me sentaría mal ni mucho menos.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En inversiones más activas no me quedaría en nada por el dividendo, comenté mi salida palmando de BME y posiblemente me toque hacer lo mismo con SAN, no me da vergüenza no ser el puto amo y reconocer errores que fijo que alguien te puede señalar el por qué y eso que te llevas.



Si no es indiscreción ¿a cuanto compraste BME?


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2014)

_iose_ dijo:


> No soy ni mucho menos experto en bolsa, vamos, ni de lejos.
> 
> Ahora, lo que si observo es que cuando a los que especuláis a corto/medio se os habla de dividendos o de B&H, saltáis al cuello.
> 
> Y pregunto ¿por qué?



Yo no.

Yo salto al que aguanta la posición por no tener SL y no tener cojones de vender una posición en contra.

El B&H es una estrategia de inversión excelente en mi opinión.

Pero hay que saber dónde se mete cada uno.

¿alguién tiene alguna duda que en el siguiente primario bajista, los blue chips van a perder más del 40%?, ¿alguién tiene alguna de buena parte de los valores de putibex perderán más del 60%?


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

_iose_ dijo:


> Si no es indiscreción ¿a cuanto compraste BME?



BME en la de largo plazo como muchos foreros la tuve debajo de 20 un montón de ellas y como muchos nos salimos segun empezó el rally por tolais, creo que podemos hacer plataforma y todo, pero bueno se reinvirtieron bien.
Las actuales de largo las tengo sobre 31, estas están rojitas, tampoco pesan demasiado en la cartera.
Y en la cartera de c/p m/p entré junto con Ane en 32.6 creo recordar y no respeté mi stop y me sali palmando casi un 6.
Como no se por cuales me preguntas te escribo el tocho.


----------



## Seren (10 Oct 2014)

Estamos en una corrección importante, pero no creo que vaya a mucho mas si no aparece alguna noticia de alcance gorda. Podría ser que se esté cocinando.

Lo del Dax es tremendo como se está despeñando, tiene mucho que ver con la bajada de previsiones de crecimiento, aun así alemania crecerá este año y el que viene. 

El SP rompiendo, en USA no pintan mal las cosas, hay crecimiento y empleo, pero no es inmune a las europas y el resto del mundo.

Las previsiones en cambio para españa vienen de menos a más, lo cual es un punto a favor de que nuestro guano sea menor al conjunto de los indices europeos, donde como sabemos han empeorado las previsiones.

Tipos de interés por los suelos, acciones bajando, comodities bajando...uno se pregunta donde coño tener el dinero entonces, pues en este mismo momento en cash en tu casita. Si todo todo baja es que tus billetes de la caja fuerte estan subiendo, y para que el banco no te de un pimiento....

Dragui y sus secuaces son los culpables de la falta de circulacion de dinero, a falta de dinero bajan las cosas, y la eurozona es el mayor mercado y acaba infectando al resto del mundo


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Estamos en una corrección importante, pero no creo que vaya a mucho mas si no aparece alguna noticia de alcance gorda. Podría ser que se esté cocinando.
> 
> Lo del Dax es tremendo como se está despeñando, tiene mucho que ver con la bajada de previsiones de crecimiento, aun así alemania crecerá este año y el que viene.
> 
> ...



En USA, hay crecimiento y empleo HOY (y de aquella manera :. PAra cuando digan que no lo va a haber, los índices se han despeñado un 20% - 30%.

El valor de las acciones tiene muchísimo que ver con el coste de capital y los tipos de interés. Las cotizaciones actuales son INSOSTENIBLES con un repunte de los tipos de interés.

Ahí está la madre del cordero y las manos fuertes huyen porque saben que los tipos van a subir, se van a repatriar dólares a los US y la inflación va a repuntar.


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no.
> 
> 
> ¿alguién tiene alguna duda que en el siguiente primario bajista, los blue chips van a perder más del 40%?, ¿alguién tiene alguna de buena parte de los valores de putibex perderán más del 60%?



Y aquí es donde en vez de aportaciones pequeñas a la cartera l/p le meteremos unos buenos Leuros a valores "buenos"
En mi opinión de la cartera l/p tienes que pasar y replantearte cosas uno o dos veces al año como mucho y ser capaz de ver un 15% abajo y que te de igual.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y aquí es donde en vez de aportaciones pequeñas a la cartera l/p le meteremos unos buenos Leuros a valores "buenos"
> En mi opinión de la cartera l/p tienes que pasar y replantearte cosas uno o dos veces al año como mucho y ser capaz de ver un 15% abajo y que te de igual.



*No hay valores buenos o malos.

Hay valores caros o baratos*

No es ninguna obviedad.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (10 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no.
> 
> Yo salto al que aguanta la posición por no tener SL y no tener cojones de vender una posición en contra.
> 
> ...



Sólo tengo bluechips y llevo poco tiempo en esto.

No he experimentado la 'genial' sensación de ver mi cartera a -40%, que es relativamente pequeña, por cierto.

La cuestión es que la gente que sigue el B&H puro, no vende salvo que la empresa en cuestión se esté yendo a tomar por el culo de manera permanente.

A mi de verdad me asusta vender aunque se avecine una corrección gorda porque Hacienda se apunta a la fiesta y estoy seguro que me voy a perder la siguiente subida desde mínimos.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 16:48 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> BME en la de largo plazo como muchos foreros la tuve debajo de 20 un montón de ellas y como muchos nos salimos segun empezó el rally por tolais, creo que podemos hacer plataforma y todo, pero bueno se reinvirtieron bien.
> Las actuales de largo las tengo sobre 31, estas están rojitas, tampoco pesan demasiado en la cartera.
> Y en la cartera de c/p m/p entré junto con Ane en 32.6 creo recordar y no respeté mi stop y me sali palmando casi un 6.
> Como no se por cuales me preguntas te escribo el tocho.



Te preguntaba por los de largo.

Yo todo lo invierto a largo de manera estricta y no vendo salvo madmax.


----------



## mofeta (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Gran post Bertok. :Aplauso:
> Personalmente ya sabes lo que opino de los dividendos y para mi es un pilar de mi inversión a largo, mas o menos ya intuirás que esa cartera va bien por las muchas veces que he comentado cuando se empezó la he tenido en rojo y casi un 30 arriba, hoy hay algunos valores que me dan más dividendo que al principio y otros que menos, esa cartera ha repartido 1/3 o más de su valor en pasta, creo que se entiende el concepto, para mi es un fondo que gestiono yo, da una rentabilidad razonable y me olvido, ya sabes lo que llevo, blue-chips y "monopolios".
> En inversiones más activas no me quedaría en nada por el dividendo, comenté mi salida palmando de BME y posiblemente me toque hacer lo mismo con SAN, no me da vergüenza no ser el puto amo y reconocer errores que fijo que alguien te puede señalar el por qué y eso que te llevas.
> 
> ...



¿No sería SAN una opción para tu cartera de divis o el mismo BME o lo he entendido mal?
Si es lo que vas buscando son dos buenas opciones si piensas que el mismo será sostenible en el tiempo, algo que no se sabe de estas empresas ni siquiera de los pseudomonopolios
Un saludo.


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El valor de las acciones tiene muchísimo que ver con el coste de capital y los tipos de interés. Las cotizaciones actuales son INSOSTENIBLES con un repunte de los tipos de interés.
> 
> Ahí está la madre del cordero y las manos fuertes huyen porque saben que los tipos van a subir, se van a repatriar dólares a los US y la inflación va a repuntar.



Ahí esta la madre absoluta del cordero, los tipos de interés, creo que vamos a japonización tipos bajos muchísimo tiempo y rentabilidades absurdas de los bonos y demás.


lo de caros o baratos es una obviedad , de acuerdo, pero hay valores baratos que no metería en un B&H ni loco, aquí entra mi concepto de bueno (poca deuda, caja, tamaño, ventajas competitivas....)


----------



## Teniente General Videla (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahí esta la madre absoluta del cordero, los tipos de interés, creo que vamos a japonización tipos bajos muchísimo tiempo y rentabilidades absurdas de los bonos y demás.
> 
> 
> lo de caros o baratos es una obviedad , de acuerdo, pero hay valores baratos que no metería en un B&H ni loco, aquí entra mi concepto de bueno (poca deuda, caja, tamaño, ventajas competitivas....)



Opino lo mismo, hay valores baratos que para el B&H no sirven.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En USA, hay crecimiento y empleo HOY (y de aquella manera :. PAra cuando digan que no lo va a haber, los índices se han despeñado un 20% - 30%.
> 
> El valor de las acciones tiene muchísimo que ver con el coste de capital y los tipos de interés. Las cotizaciones actuales son INSOSTENIBLES con un repunte de los tipos de interés.
> 
> Ahí está la madre del cordero y las manos fuertes huyen porque saben que los tipos van a subir, se van a repatriar dólares a los US y la inflación va a repuntar.



Comparto totalmente que los tipos de interes son sin ninguna duda el punto mas importante de las actuales cotizaciones. Pero saber que los tipos subiran no nos dice mucho, mas bien seria cuando subiran. 

Draghi ya ha salido rapido a decir que en la zona euro hasta 2017 como pronto no habra subida de tipos, no se como andara el asunto americano porque no lo sigo de tan cerca, pero una subida de tipos aunque fuera moderada provocaria un aumento significativo del volumen y caidas pronunciadas. En un mundo plagado de calculos por ordenador y hasta donde el mas insignificante detalle crea al instante un gran sobresalto en el mercado no casa con una colocacion controlada y paulatina de las manos fuertes durante meses. En el mercado de renta fija veriamos como los gestores tendrian que comenzar a cerrar posiciones por la caida de los bonos como si no existiera el mañana.

Te veo ese 20-30% como un escenario muy probable incluso corto con el panico que siempre añade presion vendedora.

Por lo que quiero decir que yo sigo pensando que mientras no veamos un terremoto acompañado por el mercado de bonos, sera que lo que caen son los beneficios, pero los multiplicadores seguiran en sus 18´s.


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> ¿No sería SAN una opción para tu cartera de divis o el mismo BME o lo he entendido mal?
> 
> .



En la de largo llevo las dos, San desde bastante abajo y siempre cobrando en efectivo, es otra de las obligaciones que me pongo en esa cartera para todos los valores.

Te he liado yo porque casualmente mis ultimos movimientos de la cartera de corto plazo medio plazo han sido con BME y SAN (que aun llevo) lo que pasa que estas por stop si se tienen que ir se van.


----------



## C.BALE (10 Oct 2014)

_iose_ dijo:


> Por fundamentales Mapfre está muy barata. No te lo gastes todo a 2.7€, pero sí una compra parcial, porque puede bajar hasta 2,2-2,3.



He dejado orden de compra en 2.60 €

Estoy en liquidez esperando el IBEX en los 9.400


----------



## mofeta (10 Oct 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> He dejado orden de compra en 2.60 €
> 
> Estoy en liquidez esperando el IBEX en los 9.400



Ando igualmente esperando los 99XX para un poco y luego más abajo. No sé si nos vamos a comer la liquidez porque todo esto que se ve tan negro cambia en unos días. Y hay que recordar que la tendencia sigue alcista y no se han roto los soportes significativos. Los USA tienen la palabra. O Draghi en plan kamikaze


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2014)

El guano está siendo bastante decente, a ver si supera mínimos anuales o es un nuevo fake de mierda.


----------



## españa profunda (10 Oct 2014)

el fut eurostoxx ha hecho un martillo invertido en th4h, en principio esto es alcista, veremos...


----------



## Namreir (10 Oct 2014)

Los ultimos datos de la crisis del ebola indican que el gobierno y todo el sistema sanitario de liberia a colapsado y ya practicamente no se reportan los datos, en sierra leona ya no se recogen los cadaberes. Son paises relativamente pequeños, pero esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.

Muy probablemente podamos controlar el caso de la enfermera, se muera o no, haya algun caso mas o no. Pero estariamos preparados para manejar una situacion con 2.000 infectados y decenas de miles de personas que tengan que permanecer en cuarentena?

Quizas lo veamos mas pronto que tarde, aqui, en españa, o en otro pais fuera de africa.

Si creeis en dios, rezad.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2014)

Menuda semana infernal, de esas que se quedan en el triste recuerdo.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2014)

j-z dijo:


> El guano está siendo bastante decente, a ver si supera mínimos anuales o es un nuevo fake de mierda.



recuerdo tu nick, me huele a siemprealcista


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2014)

Soy guanista cerdo, quiero que baje pa comprar eso sí.


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> He dejado orden de compra en 2.60 €
> 
> Estoy en liquidez esperando el IBEX en los 9.400



asi me gusta que me hagáis caso.
corresponde el santander en 6.5


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2014)

Recuerdo la algarabía y sólidos fundamentales de Arcelor Mittal.

Agua, es muy bajista y el sector tiene un futuro muy duro por delante.

Al que tenga ánimos, que analice Clifford Natural Resources.


----------



## juanfer (10 Oct 2014)

Buenas pasaba a saludar a los siempre alcistas.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 18:45 ----------




Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Menuda semana infernal, de esas que se quedan en el triste recuerdo.



Esta semana podría ser un mes o mas.


----------



## Seren (10 Oct 2014)

Si miramos el Dax en dolares ya está mas bajo que el pico de diciembre de 2007 donde superó los 8000. Pero el euro estaba a 1,46.

Estas cositas son importante a tener en cuenta


----------



## juanfer (10 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Si miramos el Dax en dolares ya está mas bajo que el pico de diciembre de 2007 donde superó los 8000. Pero el euro estaba a 1,46.
> 
> Estas cositas son importante a tener en cuenta



Pero valdría mas dolares con lo que estaría mas caro.


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2014)

aqui no ha pasado nada.


que siga la fiesta, y buen findee.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Oct 2014)

Saluti per tutti, venerdì !!


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Saluti per tutti, venerdì !!








ya era hora! 
Buen finde txabales me voy de cañitas...
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y aquí es donde en vez de aportaciones pequeñas a la cartera l/p le meteremos unos buenos Leuros a valores "buenos"
> En mi opinión de la cartera l/p tienes que pasar y replantearte cosas uno o dos veces al año como mucho y ser capaz de ver un 15% abajo y que te de igual.



si hablamos de auténtico largo plazo, a lo largo de los años puedes pillar perfectamente un crash y verte con un -50%....y debes ser capaz de ni inmutarte. Si la ves a -15%, tienes que poderla ver a -50% porque a ciertas cantidades ese -15% pueden ser muchos miles y salir bien trasquilado. Cuestión de psicologia, supongo ienso:


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> si hablamos de auténtico largo plazo, a lo largo de los años puedes pillar perfectamente un crash y verte con un -50%....y debes ser capaz de ni inmutarte. Si la ves a -15%, tienes que poderla ver a -50% porque a ciertas cantidades ese -15% pueden ser muchos miles y salir bien trasquilado. Cuestión de psicologia, supongo ienso:



Eso ya lo he visto en su dia casi en ibe y en mis bme primigenias, no problem, un poco mas adelante cargue san y alguna mas de esas, lo que se tiene que tener claro es que se esta haciendo hoy ya pueden tirarme san un 60% o ibe qur aun asi estarian verdes descontando lo que me han dado...
La gente mete pasta en planes de pensiones "denigrantes" que no rentan una mierda y estas expuesto esta cartera en una especie de plan que da pasta todos los años pero hay que tener claro que es dinero de no tocar y que obviamente tiene un riesgo, además hay que ser disciplinado, ahora si que si a cañear...
Y es viernes leñe alguna boob mas no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Eso ya lo he visto en su dia casi en ibe y en mis bme primigenias, no problem, un poco mas adelante cargue san y alguna mas de esas, lo que se tiene que tener claro es que se esta haciendo hoy ya pueden tirarme san un 60% o ibe qur aun asi estarian verdes descontando lo que me han dado...
> La gente mete pasta en planes de pensiones "denigrantes" que no rentan una mierda y estas expuesto esta cartera en una especie de plan que da pasta todos los años pero hay que tener claro que es dinero de no tocar y que obviamente tiene un riesgo, además hay que ser disciplinado, ahora si que si a cañear...
> Y es viernes leñe alguna boob mas no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



yo las iberdrola ya las vendi la semana pasada y ahora voy corto......120% de beneficio y no creo que entre en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Oct 2014)

El Nasdaq se la está pegando fuerte. 
Puede empezar la espiral bajista, y con esos máximos absolutos de 4.610

La hostia tiene que llegar antes o después, llevan alcistas desde marzo 2009. 
Ni con todas las QE del mundo

Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014 | Quiniela 1x2, fútbol gratis online en vivo, películas, chicas guapas

El 6 marzo 2009: cierre 1.293,85
El 19 septiembre 2014: abrió en 4.608

Hagan sus cuentas con lapicero


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2014)

alguien se ha dado cuenta que el dax ha roto un hch?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2014)

Joe con las anarosas :: 1.47 allá va!!
El SP500 más cerca de los 1800 que de los 2000.
El nasdaq ha hecho una rotura de culos importante y pinta horrible.
A ver como vienen los resultados pero la semana que viene no va a ser aburrida.


----------



## elpatatero (10 Oct 2014)

Dejen de especular chingones mamabuegos.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2014)

Los ano-rrotos, las Arch Coal y las Walter camino de ser pennytocks.

RIP


----------



## Topongo (10 Oct 2014)

Vuelto de cañitas os pongo el descojono de la comparación del Michael jordan del museo de cera de Madrid y el de londres... "demigrante" es poco ::
Un poquito de humor para el viernes... hasta la camiseta falsa...






Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (10 Oct 2014)

que falta de conosimiento  no es demi-jrante :no:

se le dice aprovechar recursos

el mismo muñeco con equipación de Jamaica = Usain Bolt
modo golfista ON =  Tiger Woods
con mono de Mercedes F1 = Lewis Hamilton
que le ponemos traje = Barack Obama
·
·
·
y etc etc etc :: :: ::


----------



## Garrafón (11 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El nasdaq ha hecho una rotura de culos importante y pinta horrible.



Lakeland ha subido hoy otro 10%, lleva un +125% semanal y Novavax ha resistido muy bien esta semana con un +7%.
Novavax la veo como refugio para la semana que viene, Lakeland es otra historia.


----------



## Namreir (11 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los ano-rrotos, las Arch Coal y las Walter camino de ser pennytocks.
> 
> RIP



Es preferible perder el 75% que el 100%.


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Pues Arcelor si baja de 9€ es compra obligada... Por lo menos para mi. Aparte de ese hay valores que se están poniendo muy apetitosos CAF, Grifols, Duro, Ebro, etc.
> 
> Abengoa la sangría que lleva no es normal, huele a muerto...











Topongo dijo:


> Yo estoy en las mismas, lo pregunté y las respuestas fueron
> Bertok>poco mas o menos> Es una mierda infecta de lo peor del IBEX
> Ponzi >poco mas o menos> La verás sobre los 3,5
> 
> ...




Y sigo pensándolo, por el entorno de 2-2,2eu ya seria una excelente compra con suficiente margen de seguridad hasta los 3'5 para el lp.Tampoco hay muchas alternativas en el ibex

Grifols se esta poniendo a precio sobre todo las preferentes a 24 aunque ojo con el repunte de su deuda, yo no se que esta comprando. En 2011 también hizo una jugada parecida que no le salio mal aunque de chiripa , de hecho los americanos se asustaron tanto por la sobredimension del balance que emitieron un comunicado avisando de los riesgos.

Día por debajo de 5 ya empieza a tener una valoración razonable pero también hay que tener cuidado con el negocio ,parece que aldi y lidl les estan comiendo el terreno.

Telefónica es de las mas facilitas. Por debajo de 12 yo creo que es compra clara, solo hay que esperar a que llegue a 14-16 y mientras cobrar los dividendos.

Amadeus,Viscofan y Técnicas, son buenos negocios pero prácticamente a precio o muy cerca, a partir de un 20% de descuento todos darían entrada

Arcelor esta muy barata pero de las mas dificiles de anticipar.El ebola y otra posible recesion les esta afectando, su mina mas rentable en Librería esta prácticamente paralizada.

Inditex,Ree,Enagas estan caras, a partir de bajadas del 20%-30% ya serian compras claras. Ojo con Enagas que como se quede el pufo de castor habría que sacarla de esta lista

Ibe,repsol y gas, ya a precio.

La banca esta cara

Bme empezaría a mirarla por el entorno de los 25 y ya por debajo de 20 empezaría a comprar de forma agresiva.

En el continuo

Barón de ley, Miquel y costas,Alba (Tiene Ebro y con descuento) ,Vidrala,

Y sobre Caf ha incrementado en 500 mill su endeudamiento, aunque su valoración debería rondar los 400 eu hay que tener cuidado.No me leído la memoria pero el que quiera comprar debería mirar a que se debe ese repunte de la deuda.

Duro depende demasiado de Venezuela.Creo que van a bajar los margenes a la mitad así que lo que es un per 6 se convertirá en 11-12.Aun así es una empresa con caja neta , por mucho que bajen los margenes el dinero que tiene en el banco tiene un valor. A estos precios hay que revisar las cuentas, desde luego a simple vista parece que valen mas de 500 mill.


Resumiendo , gracias a las caídas podemos empezar a ir mirando valores aunque algunos de ellos con cuidado. Las opciones mas fáciles son las del continuó porque a excepción de Caf son negocios con caja neta o muy poca deuda y del Ibex telefónica.


----------



## Topongo (11 Oct 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Y sigo pensándolo, por el entorno de 2-2,2eu ya seria una excelente compra con suficiente margen de seguridad hasta los 3'5 para el lp.Tampoco hay muchas alternativas en el ibex
> 
> Grifols se esta poniendo a precio sobre todo las preferentes a 24 aunque ojo con el repunte de su deuda, yo no se que esta comprando. En 2011 también hizo una jugada parecida que no le salio mal aunque de chiripa , de hecho los americanos se asustaron tanto por la sobredimension del balance que emitieron un comunicado avisando de los riesgos.
> 
> ...



Gracias ponzi 
me viene genial el post porque tengo que meter el tiro lp del segundo semestre, lo tendré en cuenta.
Se echaban de menos estos post, lo cito para que no se me pierda.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Gracias ponzi
> me viene genial el post porque tengo que meter el tiro lp del segundo semestre, lo tendré en cuenta.
> Se echaban de menos estos post, lo cito para que no se me pierda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Aunque llevan un semestre malo (metavalor un 0% desde marzo y bueno bestinver por las ventas obligadas es caso aparte) la verdad prefiero los fondos que las accs, es mas barato piramidar.En arcelor me ha saltado el stop hace unos dias, lo comido por lo servido.Con esta volatilidad puede que consigamos algun buen negocio a precios razonables


----------



## mpbk (11 Oct 2014)

algunas acciones en soporte de mp.

hch dax que no sé si se va a cumplir.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2014 at 14:22 ----------

llamadme papa

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/576703-habeis-visto-ibex-miren-miren.html


----------



## ... (11 Oct 2014)

Gracias por tus comentarios, Ponzi. Eres de los que pocos que hacen que valga la pena seguir pasándose por el HVEI.


----------



## Topongo (11 Oct 2014)

Carbures se das 6 meses para aclarar las cuentas. ..otra cosa es cuanto dure la suspensión...
Buena pinta no tiene... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Garrafón (12 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Carbures se das 6 meses para aclarar las cuentas. ..otra cosa es cuanto dure la suspensión...
> Buena pinta no tiene...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Y como no podía ser de otra forma:

ESCABECHINA EN RANKIA

Carbures Europe (1776/1887) - Rankia
A partir del comentario que encabeza la página, me he reído mas que con la Vida de Brian, vaya panda de tarugos.


----------



## rufus (12 Oct 2014)

Ponzi Ebro como lo ves?


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (12 Oct 2014)

el mab es un timo. ya se lo dije a un compañero que tenia acciones de gowex y carbures....es que no se salva ni una puta empresa del mab


----------



## ponzi (12 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Ponzi Ebro como lo ves?



Pues muy bien, el problema es que están muy ajustados de precio

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/EBRO-Ebro_foods

Yo preferiria entrar a 12, aun asi sigo pensando que estan bien posicionados para seguir creciendo, lo que hoy es un per 14 dentro de dos años sera
12.

Cartera de Participadas

Personalmente prefiero tener Ebro a traves de Alba que también tienen BME,Viscofan,Indra,Acerinox y ACS

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ALB-Corporacion_financiera_alba

Esta a per 12 pero si contamos la caja neta esta a per 10-11


----------



## rufus (12 Oct 2014)

Gracias. Yo lo decía por dividendo más q nada. Para mi bh. Alba da poco dividendo. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ... (13 Oct 2014)

Up!

Feliz semana a todos menos a los trolls y los CM.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Oct 2014)

¿A que hora empieza el Gran Guano en las bolsas asiáticas? :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

mañana guano.


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

*The guano has been activated? quiero el ibex a 9400 y el dax a 7900*

a ver si me dejan comprar santander a 6.3

cuidado donde se ha girado el eurostox, en resistencia de largo plazo, como no se superen esos máximos, vamos a sufrir.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (13 Oct 2014)

Dow 7000.....ahí queda.....2016


----------



## FranR (13 Oct 2014)

Chaval estás muy loco y tienes un problema.... vas a más de 20 mensajes diarios, incluyendo festivos, fines de semana, navidades, etc.

No te queda ni tiempo para gastar toda la pasta que ganas en hinternec como jinversó. ::


----------



## James Bond (13 Oct 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque llevan un semestre malo (metavalor un 0% desde marzo y bueno bestinver por las ventas obligadas es caso aparte) la verdad prefiero los fondos que las accs, es mas barato piramidar.En arcelor me ha saltado el stop hace unos dias, lo comido por lo servido.Con esta volatilidad puede que consigamos algun buen negocio a precios razonables



Completamente de acuerdo con usted, me voy a pasar a indexados, a largo plazo es lo mejor. Muy pocos fondos de gestión activa lo superan. Ya llevo mucho tiempo pensándolo y al final me he decidido.

Mi idea es una cosa la de lo mas sencillo, cartera para tontos:

85% ETF Renta variable indexado, indice al gusto, con reinversión de dividendos, en mi caso MSCI World (las mejores 1600 empresas a nivel mundial) mejor diversificación imposible.

15% ETF Renta fija Bonos de países corto plazo AAA o deuda corporativa AAA.

Se puede añadir un 5-10% en un ETF que represente el precio del oro, eso es al gusto ya.

Aportaciones cada 6 meses o anuales. A largo plazo es imbatible.

Un saludo.


----------



## rufus (13 Oct 2014)

Veremos, en 9500 compro.


----------



## inversobres (13 Oct 2014)

Pese a ser festivo la bolsa usana abre hoy.

Al loro que puede haber movida.

Vamos a cerrar el gap.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 10:09 ----------

A ver ahora hacia donde tiramos.

Otro hostiazo no estaria mal.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 10:10 ----------

Vamos arriba, excusa de hoy: China y sus exportaciones. 

Van a destrozar cortos a diestro y siniestro.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 10:22 ----------

Noragüena al que se pusiera largo. HA sacado unos pipos majetes.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 10:27 ----------

Caña a los 10200, hay que aprovechar todo.


----------



## Algas (13 Oct 2014)

Irán a destrozar cortos pero yo lo sigo viendo todo muy bajista... pillar incautos? A ver como andamos esta tarde con la apertura usana (o me como un owned)


----------



## inversobres (13 Oct 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Irán a destrozar cortos pero yo lo sigo viendo todo muy bajista... pillar incautos? A ver como andamos esta tarde con la apertura usana (o me como un owned)



No se que pasara, pero desde luego que toca un rebote por webs. No quiero imaginar la sobreventa que debe haber.

Hoy ando liado y ya he hecho lo que tenia que hacer. Ahora a mirar.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 11:13 ----------




> Tras empezar el día muy negativos nos hemos dado la vuelta en Europa. ¿Por qué? Olvidemos películas raras para explicarlas, está muy claro.
> 
> Como ya decíamos a primera hora, es muy difiícil atravesar un nivel tan psicológico y tan importante como la media de 200 del futuro del mini S&P 500 sin hacer un pull back. Hemos comentado varias veces que entre hoy y un par o tres de días tenía que hacerlo. Bueno, pues como hoy en día va todo muy acelerado, lo ha hecho ya en pocas horas. El futuro del mini ha retrocedido arriba hasta la media de 200, en un movimiento técnico de manual, y nos ha arrastrado a todos en el rebote.
> 
> ...



Comentario super profesional vamos.

Infinitamente mejor nivel aqui de lejos.

Carpatos... desde luego no se como algunos tienen algo que llevarse a la boca.


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

pues no guano y reversal,.............hchi dax


----------



## inversobres (13 Oct 2014)

Troll, que dices anormal.

Vamos a ver donde frenan. Han pillado a contrapie a todo cristo.


----------



## Garrafón (13 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mañana guano.



No sé qué me das mas, pena o asco ienso:, lo tengo que decidir.


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Dow 7000.....ahí queda.....2016



no creo, lo veo más en 23000


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> No sé qué me das mas, pena o asco ienso:, lo tengo que decidir.



una mezcla......más pena que asco....soy buena gente.

de momento el ibex bien, ha caido un 1% hasta coporte y rebote....pero yo quiero los 9400 para comprar.


----------



## Garrafón (13 Oct 2014)

Lakeland en pre +15,13%, :baba:.


----------



## p_pin (13 Oct 2014)

Yo 20 cm claro está


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo 20 cm claro está



aki nos mide 34


----------



## Krim (13 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Troll, que dices anormal.
> 
> Vamos a ver donde frenan. Han pillado a contrapie a todo cristo.



A mi no. Yo viendo el viernes tenía claro que era un momento para fuera y ver los fuegos artificiales. Ya me pondré a pastar cual tierna gacelilla cuando terminen las explosiones.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Oct 2014)

dax tiene HCH con objetivo 8000


----------



## FranR (13 Oct 2014)

Empieza la fase, " ojo al ojal"


----------



## Robopoli (13 Oct 2014)

Chungo, chundo,...
1896, 1850, 1815
:8:


----------



## Norske (13 Oct 2014)

SBS - FOLLOW THE LEADER (VIDEOCLIP OFICIAL) 2000 - YouTube7

Arribaaa y Abajooo
Arribaaa y Abajooo
Arribaaa y Abajooo


Follow the leader, the leader, follow the leader


----------



## IRobot (13 Oct 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> dax tiene HCH con objetivo 8000



Bienvenido Ane. Me alegro de tenerle de vuelta.


----------



## FranR (13 Oct 2014)

Terminada la primera fase, empieza la segunda "me veo cuatro huevos , ¿kapasao?"


----------



## ZionWatch (13 Oct 2014)

Sospechaba de trampa y así ha sido, la clave son siempre los USA. 

Esperando la corrección de Abengoa con la caña preparada más abajo, ¿cómo la veis?


----------



## Topongo (13 Oct 2014)

Ainsss ,otra oportunidad de salir de SAN en condiciones tirada por la borda.... ::
Stop o muerte!


----------



## FranR (13 Oct 2014)

Un poco de oxígeno, algún leve verde pero de fondo muy complicado. No entran compras a mp


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

Norske dijo:


> SBS - FOLLOW THE LEADER (VIDEOCLIP OFICIAL) 2000 - YouTube7
> 
> Arribaaa y Abajooo
> Arribaaa y Abajooo
> ...



coño de que me suena estooooooooooo

seguidme:XX::XX:

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 16:53 ----------

largos dax.

veréis los del guano....

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 16:55 ----------

ala stop 30 pips por debajo vela 30min.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 16:57 ----------

vamos que nos vamos............el mejor soy

---------- Post added 13-oct-2014 at 16:58 ----------

stop de 20 pips y obj 200 pips arriba..........


----------



## ... (13 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Chaval estás muy loco y tienes un problema.... vas a más de 20 mensajes diarios, incluyendo festivos, fines de semana, navidades, etc.
> 
> No te queda ni tiempo para gastar toda la pasta que ganas en hinternec como jinversó. ::



Pues Ane lleva los mismos mensajes en 6 meses menos, es para pensárselo...


----------



## IRobot (13 Oct 2014)

Para los que lleváis/miráis fondos y por si alguno de estos os llama la atención. Los 25 fondos españoles más rentables hasta finales del tercer trimestre:

Los 25 fondos españoles de renta variable más rentables hasta fi


----------



## mofeta (13 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Un poco de oxígeno, algún leve verde pero de fondo muy complicado. No entran compras a mp



La sensación es que igual que cuando estábamos arriba nadie vendía porque se esperaban más subidas y los 12000, y el ascenso era más por poca suelta de papel, igual ahora es lo contrario, la gente ha asumido (ya casi todos los analistas con ellos) que habrá caídas al menos hasta los 99XX y esperan. Así es difícil rebotar si no ayudan los USA o alguna mano fuerte se decide.

Por cierto, que el que se puso largo en DIA debe estar pasándolo mal.


----------



## Topongo (13 Oct 2014)

Fran o cualquier otro que sepa,intuya o lo que sea me ha dejado un poco pillado el comentario de que no hay compras mp, estas conpras asi a grosso modo sin decir ni querer comprometer nada del sistema de nadie, como se detectan? Operadores, volumen, ambos, sistemas húngaros...? 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

... dijo:


> Pues Ane lleva los mismos mensajes en 6 meses menos, es para pensárselo...



jjjajajajaj eso ya me hace sentir mejor........

oye al final 50 pips que he sacado largos dax eh........alguien mejor?


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2014)

ahora se anima..........guanoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FranR (13 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> coño de que me suena estooooooooooo
> 
> seguidme:XX::XX:
> 
> ...




Mercado :1 Tonto:0

200 de objetivo arriba dice, será de sutura.


----------



## Krim (13 Oct 2014)

Me voy una horita a correr y me liais esta???! No se OS puede dejar solos!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Oct 2014)

De tanto repetirlo al final se va cumplir el mantra de.... SERÁ EN OCTUBRE.


----------



## Seren (13 Oct 2014)

La caída del SP desde los 2011 puntos ya es la mayor acumulada desde hace 3 años y medio


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Oct 2014)

Bueno es que el mercado está muy sobrevalorado, la verdad.


----------



## Misterio (13 Oct 2014)

Yo solo paso para decir que el señor leoncio que nos visitaba dijo que en 2020 esto se daba la vuelta y que esperaría sentado los 1650. 

Luego vino el que siempre se queja de las subidas a decirle que estaba patinando....., es lo que tiene LA internet.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Oct 2014)

Hola, ¿Sabeis si ya se encuentra mejor el gato jalapeño?


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Oct 2014)

Mr. FranR, que hemos entrado en fase2 a las 21:30, se ve el suelo de la fase2 y si hay extension vamos a lugar nombrado como inicio de fiesta caipirinhica. 

En acciones DAX y demas germanos la soltada de la semana pasada ha sido terrible y con buenos niveles de panico, alguien nombro como suelo 8000 ... yo lo veo mas abajo, se vendieron los 71xx (714x mas concretamente) como inicio de la fiesta alcista gacelera "tiempo a".

MR. Topongo solo trabajar a muy corto o a muy largo, esto va pabajo. Unica posibilidad jugar a niveles de fibo (muy corto), pero es facil quedarse atrapado, y le cojan en un gap entre dos niveles. Si el Mario da luz verde a QE, pues seria comprar ahora para ir a >12Meses aunque hay buenas probabilidades de comprar mas barato, depende de la accion.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (13 Oct 2014)

Tengo miedo.


----------



## hydra69 (13 Oct 2014)

OStia puta el sp 500 rompiendo soportes?......pedazo leche ...no?


----------



## paulistano (13 Oct 2014)

hydra69 dijo:


> OStia puta el sp 500 rompiendo soportes?......pedazo leche ...no?



Aplicable a nuestra sacyr:Baile:


A ver donde para, aunque cuanto mas esta uno en liquidez mas le cuesta entrarienso:

Estoy muy liaso y me entra una pereza horrible operar, esperare a los 7.XXX para meter algo:fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (13 Oct 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Aplicable a nuestra sacyr:Baile:




sacyr ya hizo lo que tenia que hacer que era tocar 4,50....la verdad ya hace tiempo que no la sigo.


----------



## Topongo (13 Oct 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola, ¿Sabeis si ya se encuentra mejor el gato jalapeño?



Se reira vd, pero hasta se le echa de menos oiga...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (13 Oct 2014)

Paso a saludar a los alcistas.

Aguanten con 2 cojones y el culo prieto, es sólo una correción menor dentro del mayor ciclo alcista de la historia.

::::::


----------



## hydra69 (13 Oct 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver donde para, aunque cuanto mas esta uno en liquidez mas le cuesta entrarienso:
> 
> Estoy muy liaso y me entra una pereza horrible operar, esperare a los 7.XXX para meter algo:fiufiu:



Es que se me olvidó meterlo..pero la ocasión lo merece


----------



## tarrito (13 Oct 2014)

Jatoooooo vuelvaaaaaa :´( :´(

prometo ponerle pienso del bueno o


----------



## bertok (13 Oct 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Jatoooooo vuelvaaaaaa :´( :´(
> 
> prometo ponerle pienso del bueno o



Deja, y a ver si se larga el otro gilipollas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (13 Oct 2014)

Ando desconectado, pero no me digan mas...

Jaro largo con tres cojones.

Rejón al papertrading

Aparece a los tres dias hablando de triangulos y trampas en isla o no se que rollos.

Fin de la cita


----------



## Robopoli (13 Oct 2014)

Esta semana va a ser interesante:
- Mañana empiezan a cantar resultados.
- Pasado mañana drogui tendrá la posibilidad de redimirse de la cagada de la última comparecencia.
- Viernes Yellen y datos macro a cascoporro.
De momento han sacudido bien el árbol follándose soportes como si no hubiera mañana. 
La peña está acongojada y con razón pero también es cierto que esto se puede dar la vuelta mañana mismo.


----------



## mpbk (14 Oct 2014)

guanooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Garrafón (14 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Lakeland en pre +15,13%, :baba:.



Lo puse la semana pasada, lo pongo esta, ¿nadie sigue esta cotizada?, ¿nadie la ha echado un ojo?.
Estoy dentro desde el lunes 6 a 8,65 dólares.
Hoy +47,73%, cotiza a 29 dólares.

Si yo fuera un puto troll me haríais algo de caso.
Nada, no os molesto mas.


----------



## Topongo (14 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Lo puse la semana pasada, lo pongo esta, ¿nadie sigue esta cotizada?, ¿nadie la ha echado un ojo?.
> Estoy dentro desde el lunes 6 a 8,65 dólares.
> Hoy +47,73%, cotiza a 29 dólares.
> 
> ...



Pues que enhorabuena por el acierto pero no deja de ser una small-cap cap de 50 millones cuando lo pusiste, de 150 ahora ::. Es de altisimo riesgo tipo plug y demás.
eps negativo, cash flow negativo 2013 peores resultados que otros años , el grafico digno de lo mejores momentos del mab..., pero algo vera el mercado en ella.., 
Bien visto y a disfrutar de las plusvis si cierras asi, personalmente no me meto en "chicharros" a parte de los del ibex, una vez lo hice y se me han quitado las ganas de repetir.

Y por supuesto, a partir de ahora no se me olvidará mandarle un acuse de recibo por cada mensaje que escriba, no se vaya a sentir mal  





Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

para el vencimiento cerraremos el doble gap de la trampa en isla 

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 09:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Deja, y a ver si se larga el otro gilipollas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



mas quisieras gilipollita :o


----------



## rufus (14 Oct 2014)

Coño el jato

Entonces a los 9400 directos


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2014)

nada se hara sin antes cerrar el gap 10600 y no habra 9400 sin 8600 :no:


----------



## inversobres (14 Oct 2014)

Despues del galleton usano de ayer, me esperaba otra cosa hoy en europa.

LAstima.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 09:42 ----------

Con el euro bajando poco podemos esperar hoy.

Volvemos a echar la caña en los 10200.


----------



## Topongo (14 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Despues del galleton usano de ayer, me esperaba otra cosa hoy en europa.
> 
> LAstima.
> 
> ...



+1 esperaba guano de calidad y que me tirasen , pero no.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (14 Oct 2014)

Ya empiezan a calentar el ambiente con el BCE y la FED.

Esta semana mas de uno pierde hasta el alma.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 09:54 ----------

Llego la hora del pepinazo matutino.

Puede que veamos un rebote tecnico de envergadura??

Estoy perdidismo ahora.


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

Pues nada, otro dia a esperar el guano, y que no llega hoygan. Eso si, 3.000 americanitos se van a ir a descansar a las playas de Cadiz despues de una estancia turistica por sierra leona.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Oct 2014)

hoy teneis comunicacion del TJE sobre el programa de compra de bonos de los estados miembros, aunque no se espera el fallo final hasta el anyo que viene

igual hay alguna sorpresa


----------



## Garrafón (14 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues que enhorabuena por el acierto pero no deja de ser una small-cap cap de 50 millones cuando lo pusiste, de 150 ahora ::. Es de altisimo riesgo tipo plug y demás.
> eps negativo, cash flow negativo 2013 peores resultados que otros años , el grafico digno de lo mejores momentos del mab..., pero algo vera el mercado en ella..,
> Bien visto y a disfrutar de las plusvis si cierras asi, personalmente no me meto en "chicharros" a parte de los del ibex, una vez lo hice y se me han quitado las ganas de repetir.
> 
> ...



En un mercado bajista encontrar una cotizada que sube un 200% en seis días no me parece irrelevante, aunque sea un chicharro, también cité Tekmira Pharma. que capitaliza 500 millones y tampoco despertó el mas mínimo interés, además no hablamos del MAB sino del Nasdaq y del buen comportamiento que está teniendo todo el sector farmacéutico en medio de la tormenta, si esto no resulta mínimamente interesante pues usted me dirá qué pintamos aquí.


----------



## Seren (14 Oct 2014)

Haciendo mis cálculos

Ibex un 65% más barato en dolares que en octubre de 2007
¿quiere decir que este ahora barato? Si comparamos con las bolsas americanas, si y mucho.

¿podría ser que el ibex no lo estuviera y si sobrevalorado el SP? Podría ser.

Sea una u otra cosa, el movimiento en acciones o divisa deben tender a reducir esa disparidad. 

Viendo el movimiento del euro de hoy (¿dragui rectificara?)entro largo en ibex


----------



## Topongo (14 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> En un mercado bajista encontrar una cotizada que sube un 200% en seis días no me parece irrelevante, aunque sea un chicharro, también cité Tekmira Pharma. que capitaliza 500 millones y tampoco despertó el mas mínimo interés, además no hablamos del MAB sino del Nasdaq y del buen comportamiento que está teniendo todo el sector farmacéutico en medio de la tormenta, si esto no resulta mínimamente interesante pues usted me dirá qué pintamos aquí.



Por supuesto me parece interesante y tiene merito encontrar estos filones como hizo robopoli con las baterias en su dia, solo digo que es un chicharro nada más y que a mi personalmente no me interesa que ya salí indigestado de chicharro en subida libre... las farmas con el tema del ebola y demás pues están en buen momento... ya me gustaría a mi encontrar esas revalorizaciones y tener narices para entrar en esas empresas.
Por qué te fijaste en landake?
Que nadie comente esa entrada no significa que no haya habido gente a la que le viniese bien... digo yo... relajese hombre.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

EL SP está terroríficamente caro.

Todo se sostiene por el dinero regalado de la FED que las empresas utilizan para comprarse sus propias acciones.

Las cotizaciones actuales no son capaces de aguantar una subida de 200 pb en los tipos de interés sin venirse abajo un 30%-40%.


----------



## inversobres (14 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya empiezan a calentar el ambiente con el BCE y la FED.
> 
> Esta semana mas de uno pierde hasta el alma.
> 
> ...



Por hablar, gilipollas...::::::


----------



## Topongo (14 Oct 2014)

Bueno, en SAN o rebotamos o al guano y yo fuera, es como ver subir la marea poco a poco sabiendo que lo más probable es que te mojes...


----------



## elpatatero (14 Oct 2014)

guanoooooooouuuu


----------



## Snowball (14 Oct 2014)

¿Habla Drogui hoy? 

Y el TC Aleman tambien ¿no?


----------



## hydra69 (14 Oct 2014)

Tienen pinta de querer romper los 10.000 y pa´bajo...a las 16:00 fuegos artificiales...

Cuidado con los chicharitos ahora...


----------



## Xiux (14 Oct 2014)

Resultados buenos JP Morgan

JP Morgan obtiene un beneficio neto de 5.570 millones de dólares en el tercer trimestre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

Está Uropa bien jodida. Alemania recortando previsiones de crecimiento, bonos griegos subiendo y los índices pegándose la gran guaya.
Futuros usanos en verde pero cualquiera se fía.


----------



## mpbk (14 Oct 2014)

uf muchas noticias contradictorias que hace que suba la volatilidad...........

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 13:59 ----------

el dax esta en soporte........que aguante es otro tema


----------



## inversobres (14 Oct 2014)

Vaya carniceria...

Lo mejor... mirar.


----------



## Garrafón (14 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por supuesto me parece interesante y tiene merito encontrar estos filones como hizo robopoli con las baterias en su dia, solo digo que es un chicharro nada más y que a mi personalmente no me interesa que ya salí indigestado de chicharro en subida libre... las farmas con el tema del ebola y demás pues están en buen momento... ya me gustaría a mi encontrar esas revalorizaciones y tener narices para entrar en esas empresas.
> Por qué te fijaste en landake?
> Que nadie comente esa entrada no significa que no haya habido gente a la que le viniese bien... digo yo... relajese hombre.



Pues entré en Lakeland cuando se confirmó el primer contagio de ébola fuera de África, buscando empresas que fabricasen trajes aislantes, me llevó días y por eso entraba aquí, porque entre muchos se puede ahorrar trabajo no ya para esta ocasión sino para otras, pero no soy el tipo de forero ni hago las aportaciones que este foro busca, me seguiré rompiendo la crisma en solitario.
Hoy parece que revienta el burbujón Lakeland.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

Habéis visto Activision? Habrá que ver donde hace suelo pero siempre me gustaron los juegos de Blizzard tipo Diablo y es posible que tenga una corrección lo suficientemente interesante como para hacer una entradita:
ATVI Stock Quote | Activision Blizzard, Inc. Stock Price (NASDAQ:ATVI) | Nasdaq: ATVI | 4-Traders

Opinions and thoughts?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nada se hara sin antes cerrar el gap 10600 y no habra 9400 sin 8600 :no:



primero lo primero chavales :no:


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

Estoy pensando en retomar el método de Joel Greenblatt. En el pasado me funcionó bastante bien y ahora que parece que entramos en lateral bajista puede tener sentido volver a usar este método (es para inversiones a un año).
Para el que no esté familiarizado le recomiendo el screener que tiene publicado:
Magic Formula Investing
Y por su puesto el libro:
The Little Book That Still Beats the Market Little Books. Big Profits: Amazon.es: Joel Greenblatt, Andrew Tobias: Libros


----------



## inversobres (14 Oct 2014)

Peponian al canto...? ya no se que decir.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero lo primero chavales :no:



Hombre!! Ya pensabamos que estaba en modo vivomuriente!! ::
Cuídese y no asome el hocico por la noche que ya empieza a refrescar.


----------



## inversobres (14 Oct 2014)

Galleton eurodolor, vamos a 10250.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 15:35 ----------

Ya advertimos sobreventa en usa, toca reboton.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 15:36 ----------

Venga trolles anormales, a petar esto de posts.

A los demas, buena tarde y hasta mañana.


----------



## FranR (14 Oct 2014)

Llega la hora bruja en la que miras atrás y es Pandoro el que empuja


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

Yo le he pegado un par de tiracos a un ETF de Ibex y a otro del SP500.
Que Dios reparta suerte y Pandoro se la envaine.


----------



## Topongo (14 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Pues entré en Lakeland cuando se confirmó el primer contagio de ébola fuera de África, buscando empresas que fabricasen trajes aislantes, me llevó días y por eso entraba aquí, porque entre muchos se puede ahorrar trabajo no ya para esta ocasión sino para otras, pero no soy el tipo de forero ni hago las aportaciones que este foro busca, me seguiré rompiendo la crisma en solitario.
> Hoy parece que revienta el burbujón Lakeland.



Pues muy bien pensado... el tema es lo altísimo del riesgo con estas compañias, que cuando caen lo hacen a plomo.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues muy bien pensado... el tema es lo altísimo del riesgo con estas compañias, que cuando caen lo hacen a plomo.



Yo no tengo constancia de que eso ocurra inocho:


----------



## Durmiente (14 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> EL SP está terroríficamente caro.
> 
> Todo se sostiene por el dinero regalado de la FED que las empresas utilizan para comprarse sus propias acciones.
> 
> Las cotizaciones actuales no son capaces de aguantar una subida de 200 pb en los tipos de interés sin venirse abajo un 30%-40%.



A veces veo... ¡¡¡que llevas razón!!!

(Por ejemplo, ahora. Sin ir más lejos...)

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 16:36 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Bueno, en SAN o rebotamos o al guano y yo fuera, es como ver subir la marea poco a poco sabiendo que lo más probable es que te mojes...



Yo también me he salido de SAN. Con pérdidas, ya le te dije, pero pérdidas controladas.

No parece que esté mal hecho.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

Joder... me ha dado por echar un ojo a Royal Imtech y acojonante lo que ha hecho en 3 días...acojonante...
Alguien sigue dentro?

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 16:42 ----------




bertok dijo:


> EL SP está terroríficamente caro.
> 
> Todo se sostiene por el dinero regalado de la FED que las empresas utilizan para comprarse sus propias acciones.
> 
> Las cotizaciones actuales no son capaces de aguantar una subida de 200 pb en los tipos de interés sin venirse abajo un 30%-40%.



Pues a mí no me parece que esté mucho más caro que hace 10 años, ni 20, ni 100...
P/Es & Yields on Major Indexes - Markets Data Center - WSJ.com
S&P 500 PE Ratio


----------



## Topongo (14 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Yo también me he salido de SAN. Con pérdidas, ya le te dije, pero pérdidas controladas.
> 
> No parece que esté mal hecho.



No , no estoy fuera aun, estoy respetando mi stop, ha andado cerca pero aun sigo dentro, seguramente para palmar pasta....


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2014)

Estoy mirando un poco la cartera, y dentro del estropicio de puta madre que me han hecho estos días, HCP Inc. (REIT) desde que lo tengo ha tenido un comportamiento bastante noble y además con un buen dividendo de un 5,17% a precios de hoy.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No , no estoy fuera aun, estoy respetando mi stop, ha andado cerca pero aun sigo dentro, seguramente para palmar pasta....



No te había entendido. 

Luego te he releido y me he dado cuenta.

Suerte, de todos modos.


----------



## Brumoso (14 Oct 2014)

El SP caro.. es discutible. Si comparamos el crecimiento de las empresas USA con el desastre europeo, bastante discutible. un 4,6 de crecimiento del PIB el segundo semestre.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Oct 2014)

Topongo: esta gente, en los cierres, siguen empeñados en que SAN va a bajar. 

Da igual a lo que esté a las 17:29:59; en la subasta negocian a la baja ... para mí eso es mala señal.

Hoy hubiera sido un buen día para cerrarlo en verde. Han preferido que, aunque sea por una milésima, cierre en rojo.

Creo que hay que tener cuidado...


----------



## inversobres (14 Oct 2014)

Brumoso dijo:


> El SP caro.. es discutible. Si comparamos el crecimiento de las empresas USA con el desastre europeo, bastante discutible. un 4,6 de crecimiento del PIB el segundo semestre.



Solo falta el ultimo que se lo crea, gente como tu.

Luego vienen los palos.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 18:01 ----------

Al final ha habido leña y parriba.

Un par de sesiones verdes y ojala, vuelta al ruedo.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 18:11 ----------

Por el trallazo del VIX, la bajada de ayer va a quedar anulada hoy. La sesion de ayer no existio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Oct 2014)

ANR con toda la pinta de querer intentar el mas dificil todavia y la traca final: como pasar de un +20% a negativo en la misma sesion ::


----------



## hydra69 (14 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Habéis visto Activision? Habrá que ver donde hace suelo pero siempre me gustaron los juegos de Blizzard tipo Diablo y es posible que tenga una corrección lo suficientemente interesante como para hacer una entradita:
> ATVI Stock Quote | Activision Blizzard, Inc. Stock Price (NASDAQ:ATVI) | Nasdaq: ATVI | 4-Traders
> 
> Opinions and thoughts?



Que tal como esta esa industria.......es muy complicado...mira sony...y eso que hace otras cosillas...


----------



## mpbk (14 Oct 2014)

amigos varias cotizadas se han restructurado al alza en la sesión de hoy........

parece que se acabó la sangria por un tiempo.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

Brumoso dijo:


> El SP caro.. es discutible. Si comparamos el crecimiento de las empresas USA con el desastre europeo, bastante discutible. un 4,6 de crecimiento del PIB el segundo semestre.



Carísimo, el retorno anualizado esperado del SP en los próximos años es de apenas el 2%.

Buena parte de los principales ratios (Schiller, Ratio Q, ...) están sólo por detrás de la valoración de la dotcom.

Las valoraciones están muy infladas por las recompras de acciones de las propias cotizadas derivadas del crédito regalado. cuando se acabe la barra libre, por simple ajuste de valoración de capital vamos a ver un hostión en las bolsas.

La pregunta no es cuando van a caer las bolsas, es cuándo van a subir las tasas de descuento. Sólo si se creen que van a estar así de forma indefinida son justificables los ratios actuales ...... y los hay muy reputados que piensan que será así.


----------



## mpbk (14 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Carísimo, el retorno anualizado esperado del SP en los próximos años es de apenas el 2%.
> 
> Buena parte de los principales ratios (Schiller, Ratio Q, ...) están sólo por detrás de la valoración de la dotcom.
> 
> ...



nos parecerá una caida fuerte, pero si subes x10 y luego bajas un 30....te quedas a un x7:bla:


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 Oct 2014)

Por si queda alguien aficionado al modelado de mercados aquí hay una estimación del impacto de la tasa Tobin sobre actores con distinto nivel de información, espero que les sea entretenido

http://www.irit.fr/AE2014/uploads/session5/Kalimullina.pdf


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Oct 2014)

Pues parece que el "trallazo" del Vix se ha quedado en un amago y ya estamos planos con algo de rojo.

Si va para arriba es que sube por la sobreventa y si va hacia abajo es que baja por el miedo. Siempre se pueden encontrar razones para todo.

Aunque falta media hora y cuidado con un posible.... reversal.

P.D: O puede que no.


----------



## roberGy (14 Oct 2014)

vaya cierre bonito esta dejando el SP500, mirarlo los que vayais largos esperando rebote mañana porque...


----------



## IRobot (14 Oct 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ANR con toda la pinta de querer intentar el mas dificil todavia y la traca final: como pasar de un +20% a negativo en la misma sesion ::



Mamma mia, menudo panorama. La verdad es que lo siento porque me cae usted bien. Lo encaja y explica con humildad y buen humor. Entrar en valores así sin tener muy claro hasta donde aguantar las pérdidas te puede poner en estas situaciones. En estos casos algún tipo de SL, aunque sea mental es imprescindible y se debería tener ya claro antes de entrar.

Tampoco le dé muchas vueltas ahora. A todo aquel que lleve un tiempo en el mercado le pasa algo así tarde o temprano. La cuestión es intentar que no vuelva a suceder.

Suerte con ellas.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Mamma mia, menudo panorama. La verdad es que lo siento porque me cae usted bien. Lo encaja y explica con humildad y buen humor. Entrar en valores así sin tener muy claro hasta donde aguantar las pérdidas te puede poner en estas situaciones. En estos casos algún tipo de SL, aunque sea mental es imprescindible y se debería tener ya claro antes de entrar.
> 
> Tampoco le dé muchas vueltas ahora. A todo aquel que lleve un tiempo en el mercado le pasa algo así tarde o temprano. La cuestión es intentar que no vuelva a suceder.
> 
> Suerte con ellas.



No tienen mercado.

La volatilidad es bestial pero sólo hay un camino.


----------



## lonchabajista (14 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Pues entré en Lakeland cuando se confirmó el primer contagio de ébola fuera de África, buscando empresas que fabricasen trajes aislantes, me llevó días y por eso entraba aquí, porque entre muchos se puede ahorrar trabajo no ya para esta ocasión sino para otras, pero no soy el tipo de forero ni hago las aportaciones que este foro busca, me seguiré rompiendo la crisma en solitario.
> Hoy parece que revienta el burbujón Lakeland.



Sí señor..olé sus huevos...para esto si sirve un foro de bolsa. .enhorabuena y cuidado con no salirse a tiempo...


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

Ya tenemos inflacion subyacente negativa, la deflacion va entrar en nuestro tejido economico como cuchillo en manteuqilla, pocas empresas podran sostenerla. El escenario que se plantea es mucho peor del previsto. Bertok terminara siendo un optimista empedernido.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya tenemos inflacion subyacente negativa, la deflacion va entrar en nuestro tejido economico como cuchillo en manteuqilla, pocas empresas podran sostenerla. El escenario que se plantea es mucho peor del previsto. Bertok terminara siendo un optimista empedernido.



Hoyga, poco a poco.

Hasta ahora he mostrado mi escenario flander.

Llegará el momento que tenga que sacar el SHTF scenario y se va a cagar la perra.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hoyga, poco a poco.
> 
> Hasta ahora he mostrado mi escenario flander.
> 
> Llegará el momento que tenga que sacar el SHTF scenario y se va a cagar la perra.




Tendrá que buscarse un avatar acorde a los tiempos que vienen... miedo me da.


----------



## Jucari (14 Oct 2014)

Solo salgo de la madriguera para prepararme los calzoncillos ante la que se viene....

Un saludo a Bertok i Namreir.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

Jucari dijo:


> Solo salgo de la madriguera para prepararme los calzoncillos ante la que se viene....
> 
> Un saludo a Bertok i Namreir.



Te irá bien, tienes buena cabeza.

Son los otros desgraciados los que intentarán arrastrar al conjunto de la sociedad.

No les van a funcionar y van a comer panga hasta el fin de sus días.


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

Alemania: Exportaciones en descenso

Francia: La balanza por cuenta corriente a tomar por culo

UK: Un solido decicit por cc del 5%

Nos vamos a divertir

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 22:34 ----------

Italia en recesion y deflacion, PIB nominal en descenso, deuda creciente. Va a ser apasionante.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 22:35 ----------

Y ya tenemos botellines de cerveza a 80 centimos en Bilbao, y verdejos y riojas a 1 euro. 

No tengo duedas, no tengo casa, y el coche en venta, soy libre

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 22:40 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Te irá bien, tienes buena cabeza.
> 
> Son los otros desgraciados los que intentarán arrastrar al conjunto de la sociedad.
> 
> No les van a funcionar y van a comer panga hasta el fin de sus días.



Hoy vino y pintxito, menos de 3 euros, y jamon de bellota 7 euros, de cenar verdura, al curro en bus 2 euros. Y el alquiler del zulo provisionada hasta mas alla de 2040.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 22:42 ----------

Me encanta la deflacion, y lo mejor esta por llegar.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Oct 2014)

Botellines por debajo del euro en Bilbao...

<a href="http://imgur.com/stLsaEA"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/stLsaEA.gif" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## elpatatero (14 Oct 2014)

Tan libre no eres si tienes que currar para comer, bertok y tu sois los tipicos paletos que se creen onasis por tener un curro mileurista , ya os llegara el guano como a todos mas pronto que tarde pipiolos.


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

Manolo Escobar - El porompompero - YouTube


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Tan libre no eres si tienes que currar para comer, bertok y tu sois los tipicos paletos que se creen onasis por tener un curro mileurista , ya os llegara el guano como a todos mas pronto que tarde pipiolos.



Patata, detrás de ese nick se esconde una gran persona.

No me toques la polla, ganso.

Haz los deberes o te van a pelar como a un pollo.

Avisao quedas ::::::


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

Hemos realizado el 20% del proceso de desapalancamiento del sector privado. El camino es largo y tortuoso.


----------



## elpatatero (14 Oct 2014)

Los que teneis que hacer los deberes sois los obreros mileuristas que os creeis a salvo de lo que viene y no vais a ser mas que otras victimas de los oligarcas de siempre , cuanto antes dejeis de autoengaňaros creyendoos superiores a los demas menos batacazo os dareis, el timo capitalista os va a enganchar como a la mayoria que no sea de la elite de verdad , un pipiolo que tiene 30 mil euros ahorrados y cuatro latas de atun guardadas es un pimpin.


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

Aporto un pdf

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/e0709.pdf


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Los que teneis que hacer los deberes sois los obreros mileuristas que os creeis a salvo de lo que viene y no vais a ser mas que otras victimas de los oligarcas de siempre , cuanto antes dejeis de autoengaňaros creyendoos superiores a los demas menos batacazo os dareis, el timo capitalista os va a enganchar como a la mayoria que no sea de la elite de verdad , un pipiolo que tiene 30 mil euros ahorrados y cuatro latas de atun guardadas es un pimpin.



gracias por el consejo ))) ahora me entero después de años de preparación ::::::


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Los que teneis que hacer los deberes sois los obreros *mileuristas* que os creeis a salvo de lo que viene y no vais a ser mas que otras victimas de los oligarcas de siempre , cuanto antes dejeis de autoengaňaros creyendoos superiores a los demas menos batacazo os dareis, el timo capitalista os va a enganchar como a la mayoria que no sea de la elite de verdad , un pipiolo que tiene *30 mil euros ahorrados y cuatro latas de atun* guardadas es un pimpin.



Yo soy mas de sardinas.


----------



## elpatatero (14 Oct 2014)

Ya os tocara el guano de verdad en unos años y se os quitara toda la boberia de presumir de ricos por el foro cuando el euro y el oro sirvan para meterselo por el culo.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo soy mas de sardinas.




Yo de sardinas, atún y también caballa. Quedan bien en las ensaladas.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Ya os tocara el guano de verdad en unos años y se os quitara toda la boberia de presumir de ricos por el foro cuando el euro y el oro sirvan para meterselo por el culo.



Por un latún recorrerás media ciudad para llevar un cuenco de agua a tu amo

::::::


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo de sardinas, atún y también caballa. Quedan bien en las ensaladas.



Y no se olvide usted de los mejillones, hay que tener buenas reservas en el bunker.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 23:21 ----------

Algunos esperan ansiosamente heredar los zulos de los padres en chamartin, alcobendas o mostoles; pero aqui sabemos que cuando llegue no valdran nada. Aceptar una herencia puede ser la forma mas sencilla de perder todo tu patrimonio.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

patata, toma la pastilla. Primer aviso

http://www.ivoox.com/final-cuenta-atras-audios-mp3_rf_3599771_1.html


----------



## Namreir (14 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> patata, toma la pastilla. Primer aviso
> 
> El final de la cuenta atras en mp3 (13/10 a las 09:20:26) 55:15 3599771 - iVoox



AL LORO - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-oct-2014 at 23:31 ----------

Y PRISA sigue cotizando a pesar de tener valor negativo de miles de millones de euros.

http://cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={a0db0fdc-61a5-498d-9c93-526d35678249}

-569 millones de patrimonio 

y 2.000 millones de aire contabilizados en el activo

603 millone de fondo de comercio

478 en activos por impuestos diferidos

513 millones en activos de participadas contabilizadas de aquella manera

.....................

Esta cosa esta en causa de disolucion.


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

lonchabajista dijo:


> Sí señor..olé sus huevos...para esto si sirve un foro de bolsa. .enhorabuena y cuidado con no salirse a tiempo...



He visto un -10% en el pre y he vendido nada mas abrir, 23k pa la saca.
Para mañana RFMD, tal vez un mete saca en Anadigics durante la primera hora y estudiar novavax para medio plazo, ya tengo curro.


----------



## Chila (15 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> He visto un -10% en el pre y he vendido nada mas abrir, 23k pa la saca.
> Para mañana RFMD, tal vez un mete saca en Anadigics durante la primera hora y estudiar novavax para medio plazo, ya tengo curro.



No me he podido loguear así que no he thankeado su acierto.
Enhorabuena por esos dineritos.

Yo he entrado en Iberdrola de nuevo.
Parece que se ha acabado la caida fuerte, y veremos rebotes.
A ver si le sacamos un 6-7% sin esas subidas de adrenalina chicharriles.

Si ve algo interesante, aporte con tranquilidad.


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Pues entré en Lakeland cuando se confirmó el primer contagio de ébola fuera de África, buscando empresas que fabricasen trajes aislantes, me llevó días y por eso entraba aquí, porque entre muchos se puede ahorrar trabajo no ya para esta ocasión sino para otras, pero no soy el tipo de forero ni hago las aportaciones que este foro busca, me seguiré rompiendo la crisma en solitario.
> Hoy parece que revienta el burbujón Lakeland.



felicidades, pero a toro pasado........

hay que compartir compañero.

yo hoy he entrado largo en corn y en 5 valores, porque el dax va a rebotar.


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2014)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cotizara-maximos-hemoal-287.html#post12322961
> 
> Si comentaba que a pesar del comportamiento del IBEX el MEDIUM no había recuperado su nivel clave (los 15.000), pasadas unas semanas se advierte el pull-back con perfecta precisión:
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

Tras unas cuantas sesiones se han alcanzado soportes. Comentaba que era muy importante ver si aprovechando el contexto de noticias negativo aguantaban. Pues bueno, en gran parte del mercado no ha sido así, el guión de estos últimos meses, por lo tanto, cambia y ya podemos fijar objetivos bajistas en el mercado europeo:







En principio la zona cercana a los 2750 sería un nivel a visitar en el medio plazo. De todas formas, debido a la sobreventa y a los niveles de miedo que estamos viendo, no sería de extrañar un rebote aprovechando que algunos índices todavía se apoyan en soportes. Este rebote, en el caso que nos ocupa, no debería romper los 3.130, que si bien ahora parecen lejanos, seguramente quedarán a menos de un 3% si se ejecuta esta reacción al alza, por el 10% que nos debería el índice de caída.

;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos en las mismas , intentando cerrar el doble gap 10600 , solo entonces se desatara el guano largamente esperado :Aplauso:


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Oct 2014)

Entro, veo ilustres aportaciones, escenifico el "cuidao con los reboootes" y me voy


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Le estoy echando el ojo a TEF ...

¿cómo la veis vosotros?


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Le estoy echando el ojo a TEF ...
> 
> ¿cómo la veis vosotros?



comunica.
.
.
.
.

Aunque sólo sea por esta noticia, yo el ibex ni con un palo. Como tengan que devolver las ayudas para ir de compras ... las cuentas de resultados se vana resentir.
Y telefónica uenta con su ineficiencia, el aumento de su competencia en España y el riesgo sudamericano, de los bluechips ibexeros es el que menos me gusta. (Todo ello sin tener NPI, y menos como está el patio )

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...;_ylg=X3oDMTBhbnYxMTA3BGxhbmcDZXMtRVM-;_ylv=3


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Bueno pues esto se va a enfrentar a mínimos de nuevo. Veremos a ver si aguanta...

Me da la impresión de que no; de que se va más abajo... sobre todo, viendo lo de los futuros del SP


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Oigan... va a escampar?
Que esto no será guano de tormenta, pero si un calaBOBOS...

Hoy parece que vamos a por el tercer intento en 3 dias de romper SAN por debajo... supongo que tanto va el cantaro a la fuente....


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

cuidadito con usa......ya no hay que estar.

podremos recomprar con obj esos 19000-23000


----------



## torrefacto (15 Oct 2014)

Habla hoy draghi por casualidad???


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Habla hoy draghi por casualidad???



A las 20:00. Justo para darle el empujón al cierre o rematarlo.


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Oct 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Habla hoy draghi por casualidad???



O por causalidad....

Las noticias siguen a las bolsas.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)

Y en media hora datos macro usanos a cascoporro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Los futuros de USA biene calentitos, calentitos. Tarde divertida para los que tenemos un dinerillo en la bolsa. Ya verás.


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

usa y dax en soporte


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y en media hora datos macro usanos a cascoporro.



De momento, los resultados empresariales que han salido no son malos

¿cuales son los datos MACRO?


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Al Eurostoxx le pueden quedar 150 o 200 puntos más de caída ... fácil.

Al menos, así lo entendía yo de los gráficos que pnía Claca.

Por cierto, Claca, MUCHAS GRACIAS.

Se agradecen, de verdad, aportaciones valiosas. 

En general, se va notando otra actitud en el hilo

A VER SI CONSEGUIMOS QUE NO TERMINEN DE CARGARSE ESTE HILO los cuatro trolls de siempre.


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

En breve la evolucion del IBEX va a ser el menor de nuestros problemas.


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

Se percibe un incremento del riesgo bastante peligroso.

La puerta de salida es muy pequeña


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> De momento, los resultados empresariales que han salido no son malos
> 
> 
> 
> ¿cuales son los datos MACRO?




3 min USD Core Retail Sales (MoM) (Sep) 0.3%0.3% 
3 min USD PPI (MoM) (Sep) 0.1%0.0% 
3 min USD Retail Sales (MoM) (Sep) -0.1%0.6% 



Sent from my Robophone using Guanotalk


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)

Datos putapénicos por debajo de las expectativas.
Drogui yo te invoco!!!


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

*Ventas al por menor EEUU*
15/10/2014 - 14:30 



Se esperaban -0,1 y +0,3% sin coches y queda en -0,3% y -0,2% respectivamente


Leer más: Ventas al por menor EEUU

La primera en la frente


----------



## Registrador (15 Oct 2014)

En un mes el churribex lleva perdido el 7,5%



::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Juan Luis, yo te invoco.


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

SECOND ROUND.... ¡FIGHT!

*Empire State*
15/10/2014 - 14:30 

Se esperaba 20,50 y queda en 6,17


Leer más: Empire State


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

¿Cuando algo extremadamente improbable se repite tres veces, que significa?

Estoy acojonado.


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

*Futuros SP500*



> *1.854,15 -20,60 * (-1,10%)


----------



## plusvis (15 Oct 2014)

Hola nueve miles!!


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Esto puede caer un 20% de golpe, de un porron.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 14:45 ----------

Y el brent en 84 dolares.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 14:47 ----------

Que carniceria!!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Octubre es lo que tiene...


----------



## españa profunda (15 Oct 2014)

buenas tardes, creo que el stoxx buscara el suelo de este movimiento en 2850, los indicadores en diario estan muy sobrevendidos y creo que en este punto podria entrar otra vez dinero, vamos a ver por que no esperaba que rompiese los minimos y lo esta haciendo. queda ver que dice mario droga esta tarde. saludos y suerte


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

españa profunda dijo:


> buenas tardes, creo que el stoxx buscara el suelo de este movimiento en 2850, los indicadores en diario estan muy sobrevendidos y creo que en este punto podria entrar otra vez dinero, vamos a ver por que no esperaba que rompiese los minimos y lo esta haciendo. *queda ver que dice mario droga esta tarde*. saludos y suerte



Pues ya se ha demostrado que las "palabras se las lleva el viento" 

El mercado quiere hechos, contantes y sonantes.


----------



## StartingOver (15 Oct 2014)

Quiero entrar antes de que acabe el dia con 5000 euros, que valor seguro me recomendais, que tenga potencial?

mi cartera actual es:

enagas, tecnicas reunidas y telefonica

meto mas en enegas? iberdrola? gamesa? otras?

saludos y gracias


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2014)

Esto empieza a ser un pelin exagerado...es que no piensa subir nunca?


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

roto soporte, a por el siguiente.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> Quiero entrar antes de que acabe el dia con 5000 euros, que valor seguro me recomendais, que tenga potencial?
> 
> mi cartera actual es:
> 
> ...




En todas a la vez y más:
Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de ACCION IBEX 35 ETF


----------



## elpatatero (15 Oct 2014)

Compren que se acaban!!!


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> Quiero entrar antes de que acabe el dia con 5000 euros, que valor seguro me recomendais, que tenga potencial?
> 
> mi cartera actual es:
> 
> ...



yo pensaba que los usas dominabáis de bolsa......:XX:


----------



## StartingOver (15 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> En todas a la vez y más:
> Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de ACCION IBEX 35 ETF



mi broker es bankia, me deja comprar eso? que comisiones tiene?

bankia tiene un fondo parecido pero la comision es 1%, muy alta

saludos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Oct 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> Quiero entrar antes de que acabe el dia con 5000 euros, que valor seguro me recomendais, que tenga potencial?
> 
> mi cartera actual es:
> 
> ...




Yo también pienso entrar con más, ahora que han caído las resistencias y los precios son de nuevo atractivos... pero ojo, que tiene pinta de seguir bajando bastante más aún!

Mi consejo es que vayas echando el ojo a uno o más valores... pero espera un poco antes de entrar.


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

500 pips para alcanzar los 9400


----------



## StartingOver (15 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo pensaba que los usas dominabáis de bolsa......:XX:



hombre, mucho mas que tu se, ovbiamente no busco tu consejo, loser


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> felicidades, pero a toro pasado........
> 
> hay que compartir compañero.
> 
> yo hoy he entrado largo en corn y en 5 valores, porque el dax va a rebotar.



Mercado: 2 Tonto: 0

Esto no lo salva ni Inver con gafas de cristales verdes. Hora bruja, sigue Pandoro y empuja.


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

La bolsa griega desplomándose un *10%*



> Muy grave desplome del 10% en un solo día, debido al pánico del mercado, que teme una salida precipitada del plan de rescate, estimando el mercado que no está lista para ello, y además por la inestabilidad política que genera el temor a unas elecciones anticipadas. Todo ello dentro de un contexto donde las ventas son muy agresivas en todas las bolsas, y donde están cayendo todos los soportes por todos lados.
> 
> Leer más: ¿Qué le pasa a la bolsa griega?


----------



## StartingOver (15 Oct 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo también pienso entrar con más, ahora que han caído las resistencias y los precios son de nuevo atractivos... pero ojo, que tiene pinta de seguir bajando bastante más aún!
> 
> Mi consejo es que vayas echando el ojo a uno o más valores... pero espera un poco antes de entrar.



que valores?


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)

StartingOver dijo:


> mi broker es bankia, me deja comprar eso? que comisiones tiene?
> 
> bankia tiene un fondo parecido pero la comision es 1%, muy alta
> 
> saludos



Ni idea de si bankia te deja comprarlo ni que comisiones lleva. Es un producto de BBVA pero yo lo he podido comprar desde Selfbank. El ticker es BBVAI.


----------



## Seren (15 Oct 2014)

Pues lo que está ocurriendo es lo lógico. 

Este carrusel bajista con rotura de soportes comenzó el día que el Sr. Drogui no aclaró que iba a hacer, es decir, le importa un pimiento la economía europea, el paro y la deflación mientras el euro esté fuerte. 

Y así fue, desde que habló y no dijo nada desplome de bolsas y el euro cortó la bajada, ni siquiera se acercó al soporte por todos esperados de 1,20. Hoy camino del 1,28.

Eso sí, en cualquier momento nos suelta que habrá QE europeo o no se que historias y pataum para arriba, aunque luego sea mentira como hacen siempre. 

Si alguien busca culpables en los ajustes, en Frankfurt lo tienen.


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mercado: 2 Tonto: 0
> 
> Esto no lo salva ni Inver con gafas de cristales verdes. Hora bruja, sigue Pandoro y empuja.



Añado: Luis me caes muy mal, casi 200 de SP desde tu techo, marcado hace meses y con error de menos de un punto. 

Joder si no llega a patinar


----------



## rufus (15 Oct 2014)

Bueno que, cerramos el gap 9450 o que


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)




----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto empieza a ser un pelin exagerado...es que no piensa subir nunca?



Pero si todavía no ha comenzado a bajar con ganas ....


----------



## ZionWatch (15 Oct 2014)

Intento de entrada esta mañana a Abengoa a ver que pasaba y me sacan de una patada por la tarde. 

Ahora sí que sí, a plomo señores.


----------



## españa profunda (15 Oct 2014)

snowball, cosas mas raras se han visto. basta que diga alguna palabra magica y voilá, para arriba otra vez. no hay que fiarse y hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## IRobot (15 Oct 2014)

Mínimos de Agosto perdidos. Nos hundimos!! Todos a los botes!!!


----------



## Krim (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mercado: 2 Tonto: 0
> 
> Esto no lo salva ni Inver con gafas de cristales verdes. Hora bruja, sigue Pandoro y empuja.



No sé que es más hermoso y poético. Si tu pareado, o los gemidos de los toros convertidos en vaquitas...


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Game Over Man, GAME OVER! - YouTube

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 15:27 ----------

El proceso deflatorio al que nos enfrentamos va a ser apoteosico. No va a dejar nada en pie.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 15:28 ----------

Europa== Japon II

De por en version miserable y con desempleo por las nubes.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 15:29 ----------

Italia	2,423	2,426	2,274	+0,113	+4,89%	166,7

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 15:30 ----------

El bono a 10 años aleman en el 0,75%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Lo importante es la familia. Y la salud. Si. La salud. ::


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Ahora mismo hay 32 empresas de las 35 del IBEX que caen más del 1,5%

El acabose.


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Malos datos macro, micro y de lo que queráis everywhere , incluso alemania , en teroria esto debería dar un poco de manga ancha para medidas contundentes de BCE y demás... Drongui habla hoy... no se si hará algo o no...
Por mi parte supongo que hoy si que si me sacarán de SAN le había puesto algo se seguridad al soporte pero esto ya es guano...
En fin salud y eso... ::

@Pepitoria, pasate anda, que la ocasión lo merece....


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Parece que va a tragarse el 9900 en un pispas

Pánico vendedor clarísimo


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

Y el *JORO* subiendo...

Esto si que no me lo esperaba.

Edito:

Debe de ser por el desplome del EURUSD



> 1,2810 1,20% :8:


----------



## Seren (15 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por mi parte supongo que hoy si que si me sacarán de SAN le había puesto algo se seguridad al soporte pero esto ya es guano...
> En fin salud y eso... ::
> 
> @Pepitoria, pasate anda, que la ocasión lo merece....



Cuando da el dividendo?


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Cuando da el dividendo?



Viernes despues de sesión creo que empieza a cotizar ex-dividendo.


----------



## alcorconita (15 Oct 2014)

La prima de riesgo en vuelta rápida.


----------



## Registrador (15 Oct 2014)

La linea en el grafico de cinco dias se sale por debajo de la base!!!!



:: :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Esto parece la imagen del coyote cuando el correcaminos se le escapa...


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> felicidades, pero a toro pasado........
> 
> hay que compartir compañero.
> 
> yo hoy he entrado largo en corn y en 5 valores, porque el dax va a rebotar.



Repase este hilo la semana pasada, el lunes o martes ya hice referencia a Lakeland y a Tekmira Pharmaceuticals, no soy un ventajista, lo que pasa es que no me escuchó ni Dios.

Me salí del valor pero hoy Lakeland está desbocado otra vez, está para quien le guste arriesgar en el intradía, porque en 10 minutos lleva una subida del 16%, esto es riesgo y lo demás son chorradas.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (15 Oct 2014)

Será en octubre. 

¿habiais perdido la fe?

Tochovista es mi pastor, nada ma falta.


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Oct 2014)

Esto a las 4 y media remonta algo seguro, yo voy a estar al quite para abrir unos largos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

9.819,50. Guano premium.


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Fuera de SAN, con esto mas la de BME anterior nos metemos en perdidas este año...


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2014)

Si ya entra inversobres hablando de reversal entonces nos podemos ir a los 9.000 hoy mismo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (15 Oct 2014)

Y el bono aleman a 3 años al -0,07 % 

Espectacular.

3 años pagando dinero por tener bonos alemanes.


----------



## James Bond (15 Oct 2014)

Guanas tardes a todos.


----------



## elpatatero (15 Oct 2014)

oeoeoeoeee


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Mínimo:	9.774,90	

Ni lo he visto...


----------



## Krim (15 Oct 2014)

¡¡@Inversobres,yo te invoco!!

Sí señor...es bonito estar fuera ahora. Vale, OK, sería muchísimo más bonito estar cortos, pero joder...Que ocasión para palmar pasta perdida


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2014)

Estoy flipando,no recuerdo algo asi en ningun dia del guano mas intenso de los ultimos 6 años...


----------



## hydra69 (15 Oct 2014)

Epic hostia se esta dando el ibex....venga comprad que me las quitan de las manos...hoygan.


----------



## burbujeado (15 Oct 2014)

y el oso guanoso donde está cuando se le requiere???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estoy flipando,no recuerdo algo asi en ningun dia del guano mas intenso de los ultimos 6 años...



Hombre...aquellos viernes terminales eran peores. Eso sí, entonces no tenia pasta y ahora sí. ::


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estoy flipando,no recuerdo algo asi en ningun dia del guano mas intenso de los *ultimos 6 años*...



El desplome del EURUSD de hace un rato tambien es de traca.

¿Te refieres a que no recuerdas un día así desde *octubre de 2008* ?
:rolleye:


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2014)

Tengo absolutamente la negra,es increible...el mercado sabe exactamente en que punto el dolor se hace extremo y se da la **** vuelta...

Necesito matar a alguien ::


----------



## Seren (15 Oct 2014)

Pánico por las nubes en lo mercados y el euro subiendo un 1,3 %, BRUTAL. También sube respecto al resto de divisas 

La que puede liar el hdp de Droghi como diga algo


----------



## hydra69 (15 Oct 2014)

Yo desde lo de 2010 veo el mercado con otros ojos....en resumen con ojos de hijo de puta...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Esto que veis y parece un pequeño e ilusionante rebote, no es mas que el último suspiro.


----------



## hydra69 (15 Oct 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Esto que veis y parece un pequeño e ilusionante rebote, no es mas que el último suspiro.



Al loro al jato muerto que va ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Joder. El ibes ya a rebotado 150 puntos en un plis...


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

Hay tres farmas subiendo en el Nasdaq a las que quiero meterles mano en algún momento de la tarde, a ver si encuentro el momento en un recorte, está esto para problemas cardiacos:
Lakeland
NewLink Genetics
Tekmira Pharma.


----------



## Seren (15 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> El desplome del EURUSD de hace un rato tambien es de traca.
> 
> ¿Te refieres a que no recuerdas un día así desde *octubre de 2008* ?
> :rolleye:



En aquel desplome de bolsas todas las divisas incluido el euro se hundieron frente al dolar, esta vez no es así. Europa esta en deflacion y puede inyectar el dinero que le salga las pelotas. Ojo al canto que esto es muy distinto. Va a ocurrir algo que aun no sabemos


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Oct 2014)

Llega el invierno?
::
El caso es que mi canario sigue sin cantar
:rolleye:


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Oct 2014)

Yo creo que en lo que queda de sesión van a intentar testear los 10.000 puntos nuevamente. Si no consolida los 10.000 al cierre preparaos porque cerramos en mínimos y mañana posible nueva ostia.


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Bueno aprovechando que me han tirado he entrado en OHL... con stop muy ajustado y por fortuna en minimos... veremos a ver... supongo que palamaré pasta claro...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)




----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Oct 2014)

Aunque no soy bolsero, he de reconocer que tengo muchas ganas de ver al churribex cayendo más de un 10%, leches. :baba:


----------



## hydra69 (15 Oct 2014)

Ni con un palo toco hoy algo del ibex...no soy tan valiente.


----------



## Al Lopez (15 Oct 2014)

Esta rebotando a tope...han trincado a incautos a tutti xD


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Dentro de IBE a 5,35.

Poca carga


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Al Lopez dijo:


> Esta rebotando a tope...han trincado a incautos a tutti xD



¿Tu crees? El gacelismo se deja llevar más por el miedo que por la avaricia. No creo que hayan comprado incautos, sino especuladores a muy corto.


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No sé que es más hermoso y poético. Si tu pareado, o los gemidos de los toros convertidos en vaquitas...



Pareado? anda que...

Eso que ha puesto FranL-san, es un monoku, un tipo de Haiku de una sola linea. Cualquier día nos deleita con un concierto de Shamisen o de Koto. 

A ver si encuentro un video de un alicantino afincado en Bilbao...


----------



## roberGy (15 Oct 2014)

posicion abierta 0.02 contratos del IBEX en 9.935

me he tirado toda la mañana mirando la pantalla y sin poder operar. no por nada sino por falta de huevos, o por pensar demasiado, aun asi menuda ruleta rusa es esto, te pillan por todos lados, sube 20 30 40 puntos y baja el doble sin despeinarse, La verdad tiene mala pinta. Pero mi creencia es que estan preparando otra subida. Antes por supuesto quieren hacer cerrar a la mayor cantidad de gente posible en perdidas. Si se termina dando la vuelta hoy o mañana como tarde es de manual, superamos los minimos de agosto y un poquito despues todo para arriba otra vez. 

PD: ahora mismo en 1945/55 hay una lucha importante


----------



## Krim (15 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> 9950
> 
> Me mojo y digo: momento perfecto para cortos.
> 
> Me mojo más y digo: cerraremos cerca de 9800-9850.



Un amago de reconquista del nivel (20-30 puntos) sería lo suyo en el guión del día. Si no, pues no pasa na. Un -0€ estos días es una gran victoria.


----------



## elpaquis (15 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Por un latún recorrerás media ciudad para llevar un cuenco de agua a tu amo
> 
> ::::::



Quizá. O quizá vuelva chicago.


----------



## Krim (15 Oct 2014)

Dicho y hecho, entrada en 9970. Sin miedo de aguantar 30 en contra.

Hale, ya podemos cubrir entrada. Caminando de la mano de Pandoro (Y NO delante, importante), hasta donde nos quiera llevar.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Me imagino que esto cierra hoy por encima de los 10.000

Pero no me hagais caso. Siempre me equivoco.


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, entrada en 9970. Sin miedo de aguantar 30 en contra.



Cortos o largos?


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2014)

Al Lopez dijo:


> Esta rebotando a tope...han trincado a incautos a tutti xD



He aqui uno...

Pero es que esto es definitivamente imposible...me han echado en los -400 puntos del ibex y estoy seguro que hubiese llegado a -800 si aguanto.

Salir y reboton...me rindo ::


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

Un cierre sobre los 9930 nos deja un trimestre cumpliendo mi hoja de ruta de Enero


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Un cierre sobre los 9930 nos deja un trimestre cumpliendo mi hoja de ruta de Enero



y parecía mentira ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

Un pequño y emotivo recuerdo para nuestras queridas anarosas, que cotizan a 1.79$.


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

Interesados en Lakeland, mirense Versar $VSR.

Pero repito, con cuidado.


----------



## Snowball (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Un cierre sobre los 9930 nos deja un trimestre cumpliendo mi hoja de ruta de Enero



¿Podría ustec mostrar esa hoja de ruta?

Pinta bonita...


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

atman dijo:


> Interesados en Lakeland, mirense Versar $VSR.
> 
> Pero repito, con cuidado.



Agregar a favoritos .


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> y parecía mentira ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



El mínimo anual queda lejos y el guano ha empezado tarde, esperaba en Septiembre. Así que todavía queda mucho que cortar. Recuerdo: Primer semestre alcista, máximo en 10960 (error de 2%, a ojimetro) y segundo bajista con cierre anual 9030. Mínimos ligera pérdida de 8 miles


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Se va a cumplir FranR...

Pero hoy no.

Creo que esto es un movimiento calculado.

Pero vamos en la dirección que habeis marcado tu y Claca. (Más o menos)


----------



## rufus (15 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Podría ustec mostrar esa hoja de ruta?
> 
> Pinta bonita...



+1 por favor.


----------



## Proteus (15 Oct 2014)

US, European Stocks Collapse As Oil Tests $80 Handle, 10Y Hits 2.15%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Los directivos del IBEX haciendo cola en los cajeros para tirar de visas black y comprar autocartera. Hay que parar esto como sea.



Si el Droghi prestrara un poquillo para eso...


----------



## roberGy (15 Oct 2014)

otros 0.02 del ibex en 9925 y en 9900. apretar el culo y que suba,,, voy sin STOPS mientras este mirandolo porque sino te barren todas las posiciones. da igual hacia que lado apuntes


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

FranL-san!!!

Aquí tiene el video... es un ichigenkin, un Koto de una sola cuerda... Ricardo es un semidios... y fué precisamente en Kobe...

[youtube]-v6MFT4xCd8[/youtube]


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Esta gentuza me va a saltar el SL en IBE...


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

Al politburo, si hoy cerramos 9930 y mañana verde, empezamos temporada de niveles. Puedo entrar y no puedo escribir. Me dice un frikinformatico, no se que de un bouncer , próxy y Black list


----------



## rufus (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Al politburo, si hoy cerramos 9930 y mañana verde, empezamos temporada de niveles. Puedo entrar y no puedo escribir. Me dice un frikinformatico, no se que de no un certificado, próxy y Black list



Podria usted dar un timming aproximado de eses niveles, sobre todo del minimo de 8000?


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Al final FranR, vas a llevar razón...

Vamos a ver esto, que está apasionante.


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Podria usted dar un timming aproximado de eses niveles, sobre todo del minimo de 8000?



Me arriesgué en Enero a decirlo y la he cagado. Agosto septiembre, la prolongación del máximo la jodio. Hizo un amago en agosto muy esperanzador... y ya vemos que pasó


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Aun me la lian en ohl hoy mismo ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rufus (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Me arriesgué en Enero a decirlo y la he cagado. Agosto septiembre, la prolongación del máximo la jodio. Hizo un amago en agosto muy esperanzador... y ya vemos que pasó



Gracias, no importa, era curiosidad para un B&H como yo xD

Para abajo de nuevo.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Si señor, me han saltado el SL en IBE... :´(

¿Serán canallas? ::::


----------



## Krim (15 Oct 2014)

Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale, cierro media posición, todos somos sobornables y 150 pipos es, desde luego, suficiente para "traicionar" mi idea .


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

hasta 9400 hay trozito.

jajajaj a ver si me dejan comprar santander a 6,25


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hasta 9400 hay trozito.
> 
> jajajaj a ver si me dejan comprar santander a 6,25



Primero vende las que compraste ayer del dax esperando rebote hoy.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Es que es están arreando duro de narices.

32 de los 35 valores bajan ahora más de un 2%

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 16:58 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Primero vende las que compraste ayer del dax esperando rebote hoy.



Será capaz de hasta ir por la vida sin SL... de "sobrao"....


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> felicidades, pero a toro pasado........
> 
> hay que compartir compañero.
> 
> yo hoy he entrado largo en corn y en 5 valores, porque el dax va a rebotar.



Antes de que edites campeón. Toro pasado y tal ::


----------



## Sancho Panza (15 Oct 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ebola-barcelona-tumban-a-bolsas-europeas.html

No sé qué será de cierto, la verdad es que mercados tenían que corregir en algún momento, sin necesidad de ébola... ienso:


Rumores de 6 casos de bola en Barcelona tumban a las bolsas europeas

_Miércoles, 15 de Octubre del 2014 - 16:50:13

Está corriendo un rumor por el mercado europeo de 6 casos posibles de ébola en el aeropuerto de Barcelona. 

Es un rumor que desde nuestro punto de vista no tiene sentido, pero muchos inversores han aumentado su presión vendedora por el mismo.

El Eurostoxx 50 cae en estos momentos un 3,19%. El Ibex 35 -3,43%
_



La *bolsa de Milán cae un 3.15 *en este instante:
Finanza-Quotazioni-Azioni-Etf-Obbligazioni-Fondi-Notizie - Borsa Italiana


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

Por cierto que Ricardo es (o era a estas alturas de la peli ya no sé...) un grande tambien en Java, OOP, etc... algún libro tiene...


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Oct 2014)

Están hablando del aeropuerto de Barcelona en Bloomberg


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ebola-barcelona-tumban-a-bolsas-europeas.html
> 
> No sé qué será de cierto, la verdad es que mercados tenían que corregir en algún momento, sin necesidad de ébola... ienso:
> 
> ...



No se preocupe usted, a no mucho tardar tendremos mas de 6 casos de ebola, este bicho se transmite mucho mas eficazmente de lo que pensabamos.

Lo hemos cuidad, el chico ahora ha crecido y ahora calza botas militares chaqueta de cuero y barra de hierro.


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Hay tres farmas subiendo en el Nasdaq a las que quiero meterles mano en algún momento de la tarde, a ver si encuentro el momento en un recorte, está esto para problemas cardiacos:
> Lakeland
> NewLink Genetics
> Tekmira Pharma.



Lakeland +15,73%
NewLink +12,23%
Tekmira +2,01

mpbk, ¿qué mas quieres un día como hoy?, esto tengo en el punto de mira pero a la hora de comprar el dedo de cada uno es soberano.

Me da que Newlink repite comportamiento de agosto y en un momento de mercado similar.


----------



## Sancho Panza (15 Oct 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Están hablando del aeropuerto de Barcelona en Bloomberg






*Barcelona Airport Spokesperson Confirms No Passengers Tested Positive for Ebola, No Quarantine, No Emergency*
Barcelona Airport Spokesperson Confirms No Passengers Tested Positive for Ebola, No Quarantine, No Emergency - Tekmira Pharmaceuticals Corp (NASDAQ:TKMR), (CMRX) | Benzinga

*UPDATE: Rumors of Ebola Quarantine at Barcelona Airport*
UPDATE: Rumors of Ebola Quarantine at Barcelona Airport

*BARCELONA AIRPORT UNDER QUARANTINE AS 6 PASSENGERS CONFIRMED POSITIVE FOR EBOLA VIRUS*
http://www.**************.com/t/955...firmed-positive-for-ebola-virus#post_11665504

El rumor está muy extendido, veo que parte de webs de líneas aéreas y foros de ese gremio, no sé qué habrá de esto, pero apostaría por un _fake_ ...


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Passagiere am Flughafen Barcelona zeigen Ebola-Symptome | Artikel | Boerse-Go.de


----------



## Mr. Blonde (15 Oct 2014)




----------



## Al Lopez (15 Oct 2014)

-3.7% a falta del cierre.


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Antes de que edites campeón. Toro pasado y tal ::



oye guapo, has visto las que entre ayer que son las que menos caen de cada indice?


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> *Barcelona Airport Spokesperson Confirms No Passengers Tested Positive for Ebola, No Quarantine, No Emergency*
> Barcelona Airport Spokesperson Confirms No Passengers Tested Positive for Ebola, No Quarantine, No Emergency - Tekmira Pharmaceuticals Corp (NASDAQ:TKMR), (CMRX) | Benzinga
> 
> *UPDATE: Rumors of Ebola Quarantine at Barcelona Airport*
> ...




Desde luego.... si es falso, el daño ya está hecho.

Y si es verdadero, peor todavía.


----------



## Sancho Panza (15 Oct 2014)

La bolsa de Milán, a falta de los últimos cruces de órdenes, cae:

*-4,44*


FTSE MIB - Borsa Italiana


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

O Droghas se inventa un conejo, o nos vamos a comer una deflacion de aupa.


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Oct 2014)

Son correcciones sanas, estas que despluman a las gacelas XD


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Lakeland +15,73%
> NewLink +12,23%
> Tekmira +2,01
> 
> ...



VSR +41,67%

Dicho y hecho...


----------



## Al Lopez (15 Oct 2014)

-3.59% tras el cierre el IBEX.


----------



## cherebounder (15 Oct 2014)

Que cierre más feo..a ver que dice el drogas luego...o rebota mañana o nos hundimos en la misería...ahora mismo...lo mejor es tocarse los huevos en casa y ver este espectaculo desde la distancia


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

bueno nos vemos a 9400......

os quiero wapiximos....muchos van a sufrir una vez más....igual que en 2012, acostumbrarse a un mercado alcista es mu mala idea.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Bueno, por lo menos lo he intentado con IBE.

Me ha costado 1'1 ctm por acción más las comisiones.

No es una ruina....

Pero lo he intentado por si sonaba la flauta...


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

atman dijo:


> VSR +41,67%
> 
> Dicho y hecho...



Estoy flipando, ahora +52%.


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

cherebounder dijo:


> Que cierre más feo..a ver que dice el drogas luego...o rebota mañana o nos hundimos en la misería...ahora mismo...lo mejor es tocarse los huevos en casa y ver este espectaculo desde la distancia



o ponerse corto.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

:XX::XX::XXQué tranquilo está ahora el IBEX... ya hace un rato que no se mueve nada....) :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> :XX::XX::XXQué tranquilo está ahora el IBEX... ya hace un rato que no se mueve nada....) :XX::XX::XX:



Díselo a su futuro que sigue cayendo al compas del Dow Jones :XX:


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

Dentro en Lakeland a 25,41, voy a por una manzanilla.


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

bueno amigos, aunque parezca muy catastrófico, llevamos 2 dias de rebotes y hoy con las bajadas muchos valores se han comido las ganancias, y los valores que caian pues han seguido bajando..........


----------



## J-Z (15 Oct 2014)

Buen guano y es octubre y queda mitad de mes 

A ver si se follan los 9000 miles y ya se puede comprar la mierda esta burbujeada todo el puto año.


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2014)

Lo relevante de la sesión de hoy es que algunos índices que todavía no habían roto soportes, lo acaban de hacer, confirmando ese mercado bajista que ya se adivinaba en el STOXX. Vamos a tener volatilidad y reacciones desmesuradas sin sentido alguno, reitero que un rebote fuerte, estructurado hasta en semanas, podría acercarnos de nuevo hasta los 3.050 sin que cambiase absolutamente nada, el rumbo parece fijado al sur y hasta que no se haya producido y amortiguado la caída (probablemente meses), no hay que pensar en compras de medio plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2014)

Hoy el ibex ha profanado el juju a la clavicular del doble techo , iremos a los 9250-9400 desde donde desplegaremos el pullback para luego caer al objetivo 8600-8500 .

de mas esta decir que el momento en el que el pullback culmina es el momento mejor que hay para invertir , el momento mas seguro


----------



## Arracada (15 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Cuando algo extremadamente improbable se repite tres veces, que significa?
> 
> Estoy acojonado.



¿Qué ha sido ello? (Igual lo has explicado ya, disculpa entonces)


----------



## bizc8 borracho (15 Oct 2014)

JP Morgan Chase cayendo casi un 5%, y Banco de América un 6% (y todo ello sin vaselina).

Tengo miedo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2014)

hoy se ha roto con todas las de la ley , con un apreciable aumento del volumen , espero el comienzo del pullback para el viernes ienso:

creo que ahora voy a operar solo sobre seguro , esperar las figuras tecnicas que se producen una cada año aprox y lo mejor de esta estrategia es que no hay que ir detras de las figuras tecnicas , basta con esperar y atacar en el momento mas seguro , una vez se ha producido el pullback y ya les digo que toda gran figura tecnica perfecta tiene pullback .

ademas tengo otros trucos que funcionan mas o menos bien y se pueden aprovechar rallys aislados .

recordad el triangulo simetrico roto y con pullback , el doble suelo lo mismo , la superacion de la gran bajista igual , ya os he dado la clave lechones , luego es cuestion de esperar alrededor de un año y apalancarse fueltemente , con una sola operacion tendreis muchas mas plusvis que operando todo el año continuamente , vamos eso seguro 

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 19:03 ----------




bizc8 borracho dijo:


> JP Morgan Chase cayendo casi un 5%, y Banco de América un 6% (y todo ello sin vaselina).
> 
> Tengo miedo.



pues ve a por la vaselina , para todo hay solucion :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

La inflacion en el -1% en enero, avisados estais.


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

[youtube]d1mUDKNbGek[/youtube]


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La inflacion en el -1% en enero, avisados estais.



Estas acojonado con la deflacion ... no?



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Estas acojonado con la deflacion ... no?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Que va, me encanta la deflacion, sueño con mis birras a 50 centimos en Bilbao y mi crianza a 1 euro, sueño con tomarme pintxo mas vinito por euro y medio, con el zulo me cueste 200 euros. Cierro los ojos, y sueño, los abro y me do cuenta que sigo soñando, o era antes cuando estaba dormido y ahora cuando estoy despierto.

Dow -412 puntos y tal y pascual.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que va, me encanta la deflacion, sueño con mis birras a 50 centimos en Bilbao y mi crianza a 1 euro, sueño con tomarme pintxo mas vinito por euro y medio, con el zulo me cueste 200 euros. Cierro los ojos, y sueño, los abro y me do cuenta que sigo soñando, o era antes cuando estaba dormido y ahora cuando estoy despierto.
> 
> Dow -412 puntos y tal y pascual.



tambien bajara la calidad , si se las saben todas chaval :ouch:


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que va, me encanta la deflacion, sueño con mis birras a 50 centimos en Bilbao y mi crianza a 1 euro, sueño con tomarme pintxo mas vinito por euro y medio, con el zulo me cueste 200 euros. Cierro los ojos, y sueño, los abro y me do cuenta que sigo soñando, o era antes cuando estaba dormido y ahora cuando estoy despierto.
> 
> Dow -412 puntos y tal y pascual.



Espero que viva usted de rentas... de lo contrario, ya veremos con qué paga los 50 céntimos de la birra...


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Oct 2014)

Y el Vix ya por encima de los 30.

Tiempos interesantes nos esperan.


----------



## Norske (15 Oct 2014)

El VIX subiendo un brutal 34% hasta 31... Pánico en el Edén


----------



## Depeche (15 Oct 2014)

Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.



Gracias. Si fueran todas así...


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.



Y seguramente tenga usted razon, pero subira el consumo? se reactivara la inversion? Creceran las rentas? Volveran los beneficios?

Me da a mi que no.

Queda mucha miseria por padecer.


----------



## keynes2014 (15 Oct 2014)

Si lo tenéis tan claro es el momento de comprar todo. Es una oportunidad única... a saber donde para el cuchillo. Es octubre.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.



Quiza tengas razón ....

Pero creo que te equivocas

Suerte en todo caso. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Depeche (15 Oct 2014)

Creo que estamos ante un momento peligroso y si no se produce ese rebote que pienso que habrá dentro de un rato es mejor mantenerse fuera de mercado o ponerse corto, ya que los objetivos bajistas en el Ibex podrían estar en 9.370 como mínimo.


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.



pues yo pienso que el mercado usa se ha girado, y le queda aún bastante caida antes de retomar las alzas.

a disfrutar de los cortos.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.



A ti no se te debería permitir ni respirar.

Con lo que pasó no se ni como tienes la desvergüenza de escribir aquí. 

Mereces ser aplastado por toneladas de guano y empalado por Pandoro hasta el final de tus días. 

Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> *Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.*



Por mi puedes meterte tu opinion por el c...

Es broma,que dios le oiga caballero ::

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 19:56 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> A ti no se te debería permitir ni respirar.
> 
> Con lo que pasó no se ni como tienes la desvergüenza de escribir aquí.
> 
> ...



Que ha hecho? Me siento totalmente desconectado de los cotilleos del hilo :o


----------



## ane agurain (15 Oct 2014)

No iba a postear por los trollismos y la dejadez de calvopez, pero viendo las apariciones estelares, pongo este gráfico, que cuadra bastante por lo dicho con MM, y me piro.







---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 20:03 ----------




ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que ha hecho? Me siento totalmente desconectado de los cotilleos del hilo :o



fácil


pon en google:



depeche codere


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2014)

¿Como era aquello del aeropuerto, lagrima de gacelos y 1600 puntos?

Mira un caracol por alli....

PD: Estoy en el mercado casi a full con las dos ultimas compras de BRK y BMW. ::


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

Imagino que alguno/s esatarán flipando viendo el Dow caer más de 400 pips y haber visto al putibex por encima de 400 pips.

Esto no puede ocurrir en mercados con potencial y repletos de empresas buenas ::::::

estás caídas tan violentas sólo se justifican bajo:

a) Pánico transitorio previo a nueva subida hasta los cielos
b) Se descuenta un incremento de las tasas de descuento financiero.

Si fuera el caso b) ::::::::, nos vamos a reír un montón.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Oct 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Como era aquello del aeropuerto, lagrima de gacelos y 1600 puntos?
> 
> Mira un caracol por alli....
> 
> PD: Estoy en el mercado casi a full con las dos ultimas compras de BRK y BMW. ::



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-cotizara-maximos-hemoal-54.html#post12147073


----------



## silverwindow (15 Oct 2014)

Cancion triste de Gacela Street.


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Y como esta esther?


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.



¿tú eres nuevo? Me suena tu nick a algo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Imagino que alguno/s esatarán flipando viendo el Dow caer más de 400 pips y haber visto al putibex por encima de 400 pips.
> 
> Esto no puede ocurrir en mercados con potencial y repletos de empresas buenas ::::::
> 
> ...



Cada dia es mas complcado mantener las burbujan, mees mucho aire pero se desinfla, explotan, .........

Todavia nos queda festa, y no va a ser esta la definitiva.


----------



## racional (15 Oct 2014)

oportunidad para cortos?


----------



## decloban (15 Oct 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A ti no se te debería permitir ni respirar.
> 
> Con lo que pasó no se ni como tienes la desvergüenza de escribir aquí.
> 
> ...


----------



## racional (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me permitís dar mi humilde opinión decir que mañana el IBEX e índices Europeos rebotarán con fuerza, creo que no va a seguir bajando por debajo del nivel de cierre de hoy, para mi está finalizada la corrección.
> También pienso que USA va a rebotar a última hora, en breve habla Draghi y confío en que va anunciar un QE y las bolsas lo van a acoger con subidas y cierres de cortos.
> Espèro que nadie se moleste por esta modesta intervención.



Tu no eres el que una vez iba a hacer crecer una cuenta de 30€ a 9000€ en cuestion de dias? me quedo con la duda, lo conseguiste?


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcc5zIwDhUU


Me parto, este hilo es capaz de pasar de cero a cien en cuestión de segundos.


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Aprovechando que por el hilo esta hasta pandoro , y bueno pues como ya son muchos años por aquí comentaos que toponga y yo vamos a tener un@ toponguill@... 
Asi que a ver si shurdraki echa una mano hoy. ..
Saludos a los muchos que han aparecido otra vez aunque sea un rato. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2014)

Enhorabuena a la Topongo family. Y tranquilo por las SAN que si hace falta toponillo ira a las juntas.


----------



## nicklessss (15 Oct 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcc5zIwDhUU
> 
> 
> Me parto, este hilo es capaz de pasar de cero a cien en cuestión de segundos.



Es lo que tiene el pánico...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2014)

racional dijo:


> oportunidad para cortos?



Cuando culmine el pullback  1400 pipos de reward :bla:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Aprovechando que por el hilo esta hasta pandoro , y bueno pues como ya son muchos años por aquí comentaos que toponga y yo vamos a tener un@ toponguill@...
> Asi que a ver si shurdraki echa una mano hoy. ..
> Saludos a los muchos que han aparecido otra vez aunque sea un rato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Coñe! Enhorabuena! Ahora entiendo lo que me comentabas! ::
No caí.

Vete abriéndole su primer préstamo para que venga ya preparado. Habrá que pasarse por donde Carlos a tomar algo y celebrarlo. Tú pagas.


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-cotizara-maximos-hemoal-54.html#post12147073



Es peor aún, ese post es repetición de uno de finales de junio. 


El tal Depeche la lió parda, salió su Facebook real y todo, amenazando con querellas a tutti. 
Efectivamente aparece como si nada, haciendo pronóstico 50/50.


----------



## Cantor (15 Oct 2014)

Enhorabuena Topongo!! que todo vaya bien!!


----------



## cherebounder (15 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que estamos ante un momento peligroso y si no se produce ese rebote que pienso que habrá dentro de un rato es mejor mantenerse fuera de mercado o ponerse corto, ya que los objetivos bajistas en el Ibex podrían estar en 9.370 como mínimo.



Para cuándo codere en el Ibex?::::::


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Enhorabuena Topongo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es peor aún, ese post es repetición de uno de finales de junio.
> 
> 
> El tal Depeche la lió parda, salió su Facebook real y todo, amenazando con querellas a tutti.
> Efectivamente aparece como si nada, haciendo pronóstico 50/50.



Ese era.


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

La gráfica de NewLink es impecable, repite el mismo comportamiento que a principios de Agosto con el mercado en similar situación, de momento +22%, cotizando en 26,8 USD, buscando los máximos de agosto en 29.

Pd: la gráfica de Lakeland muy parecida a la del lunes 13 también con mercado bajista, ojalá cierre igual


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> La gráfica de NewLink es impecable, repite el mismo comportamiento que a principios de Agosto con el mercado en similar situación, de momento +22%, cotizando en 26,8 USD, buscando los máximos de agosto en 29.
> 
> Pd: la gráfica de Lakeland muy parecida a la del lunes 13 también con mercado bajista, ojalá cierre igual



Muy grande , no había visto descubrir un filon asi desde las baterias de robopoli, pena que tu post pasase inadvertido ( hubiese estado fuera igual)
Con filon me refiero a un mini-sector.. 
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seren (15 Oct 2014)

Analicemos el tema inflacionario, para el caso que las bolsas siguieran desplomandose:

Entre el año 2008 y 2009 tenemos el gran crash bursatil, el ibex baja 5000 puntos y la inflación pasa del del 4,13 % del 2008 al -0,238% del 2009. 
4,5 puntos de bajada.

Entre 2011 y 2012 también hay una bonita bajada en bolsa, no tan severa como la de 2008, pero que nos manda la inflación del 2,5 al 1,5. Y esta no consigue remontar sino que lentamente sigue bajando hasta el dia de hoy.

Ahora estamos testeando la inflación negativa, y en caso de desplome bursatil la inflación acompañaría. Es decir, perfectamente nos podemos ir a 1 o 2 puntos negativos de inflación.


Los mercados no esperan a nadie, como el drogas se haga el tonto y no diga nada, o diga pero no haga (ya nadie le cree), perfectamente nos podemos ir un 10% mas abajo en unas semanas.
Entonces con el susto si tocaría la flauta pero ya será tarde, la espiral deflacionaria que acompañó a Japón varios lustros podría ser una broma comparado a lo nuestro.


----------



## torrefacto (15 Oct 2014)

No hablaba el Droghi a las 20:00 ???


----------



## Garrafón (15 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Muy grande , no había visto descubrir un filon asi desde las baterias de robopoli, pena que tu post pasase inadvertido ( hubiese estado fuera igual)
> Con filon me refiero a un mini-sector..
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



En Tekmira he pinchado, iba lanzada pero se ha dado la vuelta casi al final y lleva varios días haciendo lo mismo, pensaba que hoy despegaría definitivamente pero de momento cae un 2%.

De agosto y estos últimos días sigo algunas cotizadas que creo están usando como paraguas, no todas son farmas, Lakeland fabrica accesorios para uso sanitario principalmente, teniendo en cuenta que lo que yo llamo acciones refugio se impulsan en mercados bajistas, cuando el mercado se de la vuelta estas acciones también lo harán.

Pero cada sector tiene su tiempo y en algunas farmas (ojo en algunas) veo un refugio serio en estos momentos y no todas son chicharros que capitalizan 52 millones, novavax la tengo en el punto de mira para medio plazo y no es un chicharro.


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Y brent ya esta en los 83 dolares y esta vez con el euro subiendo.


----------



## paulistano (15 Oct 2014)

Toponga le dijo a Topongo tepongo y salio,un toponguillo::

Enhorabuena!!:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (15 Oct 2014)

Al loro con el reversal, al loro. Como lo den la vuelta, lo de mañana no va a ser subir sino lo siguiente.


----------



## sr.anus (15 Oct 2014)

> HVEI dep.
> 
> En cuanto venga el guano me juego la cuenta (que realmente me importa poco) que volvera el ritmo de mensajes, si os digo la verdad banearia al menos al 70% de los HVEIers incluido a mi mismo, por mi bajo nivel. Parafreando, nunca perteneceria a un club que admitiera a alguien como yo





Bienvenidos todos,






el guano hace aparecer a las buenas personas por aca. Un siyalodeciayo de septiembre


----------



## ... (15 Oct 2014)

Enhorabuena Topongo. Vaya usted haciéndole una carterita al retoño para cuando cumpla los 18


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

Vaaamos Tita Yellen. Desde mínimos lo ha subido +2,5%


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

El gran guano debera esperar, mañana a recuperar los 10.000.


----------



## inversobres (15 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaamos Tita Yellen. Desde mínimos lo ha subido +2,5%



Lo van a cerrar en verde o plano y lo sabes.

Hoy ha sido la catastrofe colosal para todos. No hay supervivientes.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

Son capaces de terminar en verde los artistas ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Aprovechando que por el hilo esta hasta pandoro , y bueno pues como ya son muchos años por aquí comentaos que toponga y yo vamos a tener un@ toponguill@...
> Asi que a ver si shurdraki echa una mano hoy. ..
> Saludos a los muchos que han aparecido otra vez aunque sea un rato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Me vas a joder la gran extiniin del pueblo de la luz.

Felicidades!!!!!!

Me da que te vamos a ver menos por aqui.


----------



## inversobres (15 Oct 2014)

Panico vendedor = ponerse largo.

Mañana pepinazo, ya me pasare por aqui a recoger mi owned.


----------



## Krim (15 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Lo van a cerrar en verde o plano y lo sabes.
> 
> Hoy ha sido la catastrofe colosal para todos. No hay supervivientes.



Algunos hemos más que sobrevivido eh? 

Por cierto, el carbón ya está en modo descontrol total, aunque pinta más a 0 que a otra cosa, menudo cachondeo.


----------



## kokaine (15 Oct 2014)

Hace tela que no entro en este hilo, desde mis tiempos de adicto a los CFD's, pero realmente cuando se huele a guano el gusanillo de entrar por aqui es irresistible.


----------



## Norske (15 Oct 2014)

El vencimiento de opciones del viernes iba a ser dramático con semejante desplome. Lo necesitan más aseado porque, si no, muchos participantes del mercado de opciones se iban a quedar con el culo al aire. Hasta el viernes tregua y subidas hasta donde les pueda interesar


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Oct 2014)

A mi me parece que el crack ya ha comenzado... noticias de desaceleración europea, el brent por los suelos (creo que llegará a 55 - 60), deflación maquillada, ... 

el único motivo para que todo no se vaya al garete, es que tito Draghi anuncie en serio un QE europeo. Y los alemanes no le van a dejar.

Cada 6-7-8 años toca. Estamos en 2007, en la previa. 

Solo hay que ver la bolsa de USA, subiendo sin parar desde marzo 2009. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser... 

Si en 6 meses el IBEX se va a 7500, algo realmente probable para mi, supongo que en año y poco, los pisos van a dejar de "estancarse" y junto con bajadas del PIB, despidos, deflación, brent regalado y energía regalada (si lo permite el oligopolio), los pisitos van a empezar a caer fuerte y con ganas

Eso si no se monta un teatrete en el que resulta que el dólar comienza a ser un paria y chinos, rusos, latinoamericanos y cía empiezan a pasar de él. 

Ojitooo
Para todo lo demás, bitcoin

A todo esto, el oro tras tocar 1200 dolares la onza, mínimo desde 2010, se comienza a revalorizar de nuevo

En este escenario, creo que el oro subirá mucho más que los máximos de la última vez de 2011, en lo que ha sido un parón (tras el mega QE), y una vuelta a romper máximos

El dólar es papel del culo, y el euro, nadie se lo cree
__________________

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 21:54 ----------

Y por cierto, de mi apuesta en el IBEX voy ganando, y perdiendo en las otras dos...

PERO DE AQUÍ A UNOS MESES EMPIEZA EL GUANOOOO... si no ha comenzado ya


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Lo van a cerrar en verde o plano y lo sabes.
> 
> Hoy ha sido la catastrofe colosal para todos. No hay supervivientes.



Eeeemmm... no, no... no ha habido supervivientes... un desastre oiga...


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Lo van a cerrar en verde o plano y lo sabes.
> 
> Hoy ha sido la catastrofe colosal para todos. No hay supervivientes.



Yo no se porque hablan tanto del gato y del mpk ese con todo lo que te esfuerzas tu por hacer el ridículo diariamente.

Ya sabéis bajar 170 puntos en el Dow o 13 puntos en el SP es cerrar en verde o plano.

Y decir que hoy han sufrido todos, cuando habrá gente que con los cortos hoy se ha hecho de oro, joder es cuanto menos una gilipollez como un pino, a lo mejor es que hay que explicar que cuando se cierran cortos para recoger ganancias la bolsa se recupera momentaneamente.

Pero bueno estamos hablando del usuario que le dijo a un leoncio que falló el techo del SP por un punto, que estaba patinando en sus predicciones casi nada.


----------



## Seren (15 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y brent ya esta en los 83 dolares y esta vez con el euro subiendo.



Desde junio el euro ha bajado un 6% frente a un 25% del brent. La cuenta nos sale que a los europeos nos debería salir un 19% mas barato el combustible dentro de unos meses.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2014)

que cansinos los putos gringos , todos los dias cerrando en minimos y justo hoy vienen a joder al respetable :ouch:

pero bueno el ibex ha roto la clavicular del doble techo , quedara un pullback desde 9250-9400 y ademas quedara un subidon desde el objetivo bajista hasta como minimo los 9400 , el ibex no podra cerrar ningun por debajo de la gran alcista y en algun momento cerrara el doble gap 10600 

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 22:05 ----------

ningun mes por debajo de la gran alcista , fe de ratas :fiufiu:


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Oct 2014)

Ibex 35 -3.59%







Un saludo para el de los 40.000€


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Oct 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Yo no se porque hablan tanto del gato y del mpk ese con todo lo que te esfuerzas tu por hacer el ridículo diariamente.
> 
> Ya sabéis bajar 170 puntos en el Dow o 13 puntos en el SP es cerrar en verde o plano.
> 
> ...




Todavía me acuerdo de ese comentario que le hacía al leoncio echándole en cara que no había acertado solamente porque el SP había subido un poquito después de perder los 2000 y con ese 2020 practicamente clavado.

Y otros días no pero para mi hoy ha sido un día muy bueno.


----------



## Arracada (15 Oct 2014)

Muchas felicidades Topongo. Eso si es una buena noticia


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ibex 35 -3.59%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que no se haya bajado de BME no será porque no se le ha explicado lo que allí pasaba ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2014)

que no se os ponga dura con el guano , que ya queda poco para el pullback y no hay movimiento mas joputa que el pullback , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## Gekko_ (15 Oct 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ibex 35 -3.59%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El índice en futuros cerró a las 20 horas con -4.89% en 9700 bajos, aunque coincidió el cierre casi con el mínimo del SP. Con la subida de después, mañana debería abrir por encima de 9800, siempre que en el after el SP no vuelva a caer en picado (ahora mismo el SP está en el nivel que tenía cuando cerró el ibex en contado).


----------



## Durmiente (15 Oct 2014)

No estoy seguro de que esta recuperación del sp signifique una recuperacion de los resultados ndices europeo s mañana. En particular del IBEX. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## nicklessss (15 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Algunos hemos más que sobrevivido eh?
> 
> Por cierto, el carbón ya está en modo descontrol total, aunque pinta más a 0 que a otra cosa, menudo cachondeo.



¿Con quė broker operas el carbón?


----------



## Namreir (15 Oct 2014)

Con el brent a 85 dolares el carbon esta muerto.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Aprovechando que por el hilo esta hasta pandoro , y bueno pues como ya son muchos años por aquí comentaos que toponga y yo vamos a tener un@ toponguill@...
> Asi que a ver si shurdraki echa una mano hoy. ..
> Saludos a los muchos que han aparecido otra vez aunque sea un rato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Intuyo que hiciste un topongo y no saliste a tiempo :XX::XX::XX:
Ahora en serio! Enhorabuena! Me alegro muchísimo! 
Si es la primera se te abrirá un mundo completamente nuevo de insomnio, biberones y otras cosas infinitamente más bonitas que harán que todo lo demás merezca la pena.
Ya nos irás contando cuando sales de cuentas y esas cosas.


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Con el brent a 85 dolares el carbon esta muerto.



y el puto fracking mantenido por la impresora de Tita Yellen


----------



## Gekko_ (15 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No estoy seguro de que esta recuperación del sp signifique una recuperacion de los resultados ndices europeo s mañana. En particular del IBEX. ..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Su comportamiento ha sido mas o menos similar:

IBEX a las 17:05 -> 9950
IBEX a las 19:25 ->9689 (casi mínimo)
IBEX a las 20 horas -> 9719

SP a las 17:05 -> 1855
SP a las 19:25 -> 1816 (casi mínimo)
SP a las 20 horas -> 1820

La recuperación del SP en este momento (ya veremos donde está cuando abra) daría para que el mercado de contado mañana abriera mas o menos plano.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Oct 2014)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Su comportamiento ha sido mas o menos similar:
> 
> IBEX a las 17:05 -> 9950
> IBEX a las 19:25 ->9689 (casi mínimo)
> ...



Si sube los próximos días es porque le dan a la impresora... el motor europeo esta calado, volvemos a recesión


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

Esto va mucho más allá de Europa.

Mira atentamente a China y a Arabia Saudita


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Esto va mucho más allá de Europa.
> 
> Mira atentamente a China y a Arabia Saudita



Pueden darle un chute para seguir tirando unos días, luego...

¿Cuándo habla el Dragui o cuándo puede haber noticias al respecto?


----------



## inversobres (15 Oct 2014)

atman dijo:


> Eeeemmm... no, no... no ha habido supervivientes... un desastre oiga...



Seguro que todos ricos y sabian lo que iba a pasar no??

Joder dime como lo sabeis y me uno.

En fin.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2014 at 23:31 ----------




Misterio dijo:


> Yo no se porque hablan tanto del gato y del mpk ese con todo lo que te esfuerzas tu por hacer el ridículo diariamente.
> 
> Ya sabéis bajar 170 puntos en el Dow o 13 puntos en el SP es cerrar en verde o plano.
> 
> ...



Gracias, al menos me mojo y doy mi humilde opinion. Claro que aqui si no se caga oro es uno un miserable.

Tu cagas oro? te he faltado yo al respeto? te tenia por otra persona amigo.


Este foro esta lleno de egolatras narcisistas de la A a la Z.

Adios.


----------



## John Nash (15 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Esto va mucho más allá de Europa.
> 
> Mira atentamente a China y a Arabia Saudita



La Bolsa de Dubai se desploma un 6,5%. Caídas generalizas en Oriente Medio este domingo


----------



## inversobres (15 Oct 2014)

Por ultimo, comeos las pollas mutuamente. Desde mi humildad, hago lo que puedo sin ser ni de lejos experto y amateur rozando. No llego a comermela a mi mismo y mucho menos a los demas. Asi que coged las manos y a darle arriba y abajo hasta que salga por las orejas.

El que quiera entender que entienda, siempre tendre un compañero aqui, Bertok. Saludos.

Dadle al boton de reportar que mejor en la calle que en este batiburrillo de "inteligentes".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Oct 2014)

Bueno bueno bueno, este Octubre va a haber suerte.


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Por ultimo, comeos las pollas mutuamente. Desde mi humildad, hago lo que puedo sin ser ni de lejos experto y amateur rozando. No llego a comermela a mi mismo y mucho menos a los demas. Asi que coged las manos y a darle arriba y abajo hasta que salga por las orejas.
> 
> El que quiera entender que entienda, siempre tendre un compañero aqui, Bertok. Saludos.
> 
> Dadle al boton de reportar que mejor en la calle que en este batiburrillo de "inteligentes".



Disfruta del amago de guano.

Compra palomitas porque va a ser inolvidable.


----------



## Topongo (15 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Disfruta del amago de guano.



Espero que lo de amago sea verdad... y mañana rebotemos algo

Sr inversobres creo que lo que le han comentado antes ha sido por la profecía de mm que parece que se va a cumplir y supongo que andarán cortos desde entonces o cerca asi que para ellos peponazo tras peponazo, y estoy de acuerdo con usted en que un foro es para opinar y mojarse , el tiempo da o quita los owneds... y supongo hay para (casi) todos...

Por cierto muchísimas gracias a todos.



Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Oct 2014)

Al carbón le van dejar malherido entre la caída del Brent y este avance que aseguran estar muy cerca.

El gigante aeroespacial Lockheed Martin asegura que está a punto de lograr la fusión fría


Congratulations Topongo!


----------



## burbujito1982 (16 Oct 2014)

Un dia "desconectado" y menuda "sorpresa".

Como espectador estoy alucinando con estos movimientos. 

Sobretodo con el "supuestamente muerto" carbón que en dos dias se revaloriza el 20% (felicidades a los premiados, si es que hay alguno) y el euro/dólar sube un par de centimos.

Sr. Janus, se echan en falta sus comentarios desde la "otra acera".


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Al carbón le van dejar malherido entre la caída del Brent y este avance que aseguran estar muy cerca.
> 
> El gigante aeroespacial Lockheed Martin asegura que está a punto de lograr la fusión fría
> 
> ...



Hay una sobreproducción de carbón bestial y encima los chinos comienzan con medidas proteccionistas que van a destrozar las importaciones desde Australia.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2014)

Como está la peña :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Skhu (16 Oct 2014)

Felicidades Topongo....por si acaso, aprovechad para dormir ahora todo lo que podais


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Oct 2014)

Nadie ha caido en que el ibex ha parado justo en la directriz alcista desde 2012? Para mi compra clara con stop a la perdida de la puta directriz


----------



## Miércoles (16 Oct 2014)

Mañana panico mundial,Bolsas cerradas,volvemos al patron oro...

que bonito es soñar


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

joer que volatilidad en usa................


----------



## Chila (16 Oct 2014)

Enhrabuena Topongo.
Ahora verás lo que es bueno.
De bolsa, me salí de Iberdrola con el 1% de pérdidas. Vamos, rasguñito.
Esperaremos a ver si capea el guano, pero se está poniendo todo feísimo.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 01:19 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Creo que estamos ante un momento peligroso y si no se produce ese rebote que pienso que habrá dentro de un rato es mejor mantenerse fuera de mercado o ponerse corto, ya que los objetivos bajistas en el Ibex podrían estar en 9.370 como mínimo.




¿porqué no te callas?


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2014)

Usted disculpe Sr. Chila, no sabía que usted fuera el moderador del foro.
Me despido diciendo que mañana el Ibex subirá como mínimo un 2,5%.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Otra que está en la carrera del ébola y saca esto ayer:
Peregrine Pharma (PPHM) Issues Encouraging Update on Bavituximab as Ebola Treatment
El mercado aún tiene que procesarlo.

Peregrine Pharma, hoy ha subido un 10% y en el after lleva un +5,81, otro burbujón en ciernes, y mucho cuidado porque solo una descubrirá la vacuna efectiva, mientras dure la carrera las farmas implicadas subirán (hay una media docena con posibilidades reales en el Nasdaq, NewLink y Tekmira son dos de ellas), pero cuando termine solo una se llevará el premio y el resto caerá a los infiernos (ya se están probando vacunas en monos, alguna puede sacar algo al mercado ya el año que viene, aunque sea de efectividad reducida la OMS está desesperada por tener algo), así que mucho cuidado, mientras dure la competencia habrá baile, subidas y correcciones de infarto pero cuando termine la música solo una seguirá en pie.

Aquí cada uno que asuma el riesgo que quiera correr o no, esto no es comprar Santander para cobrar el dividendo.


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Otra que está en la carrera del ébola y saca esto ayer:
> Peregrine Pharma (PPHM) Issues Encouraging Update on Bavituximab as Ebola Treatment
> El mercado aún tiene que procesarlo.
> 
> ...




Apuntate AMPE (Ampio Pharmaceuticals)

Ampio Pharmaceuticals

Y Arena Pharmaceuticals(ARNA)

Arena Pharmaceuticals

Sobretodo esta segunda, Pfizer está detrás para un remedio para dejar de fumar.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Oct 2014)

Por favor, que alguien banee a este enfermo. Es ya lo que le faltaba al jilo.

¿Te ha sacado calopez a escena para sustituir a los otros trolls? ¿Había notado merma de ingresos? 

No se como osas recomendar nada viendo como ha acabado Codere... y la cartera de algún conforero. 

Anda, largate por donde has venido, gilipollas impresentable, no sea que alguno de los nuevos que no sepa lo que pasó pique el anzuelo. ESTAFADOR


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Guanísimos dias.

Felicidades al Topongo. Ya verás que risa.


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Apuntate AMPE (Ampio Pharmaceuticals)
> 
> Ampio Pharmaceuticals
> 
> ...



No entiendo como este personaje no ha sido baneado del foro. Y de paso un par de lefazos en la cara.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien banee a este enfermo. Es ya lo que le faltaba al jilo.
> 
> ¿Te ha sacado calopez a escena para sustituir a los otros trolls? ¿Había notado merma de ingresos?
> 
> ...



Yo he reportado ese mensaje (el de las farmas) explicando un poco el tema... a ver si kalopez hace algo al respecto, aunque parezca que se ha tomado la pastilla no se ni como tiene la desvergüenza de volver con el mismo nicj... salvo que calpez se quiera cargar el hilo definitivamente claro.
A veces se echa de menos el sistema forocochero en el que si te roportan a saco pierdes la cuenta y listo....


----------



## Norske (16 Oct 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hablando de otra cosa.
> 
> la bolsa corrige un 3,5 desde maximos y se os va la olla. Nadie sabe si esto es el guano verdadero, si sale hoy Droghi y lanza una Qs la bolsa al infinito y todo va bien. Toca esperar acontecimientos, yo miraria el indicador de caida que es el precio del petroleo, mientras siga hacia abajo todo va hacia abajo.



Revise sus cifras. El Ibex desde el 19 de septiembre ha bajado un 12% a cierre de ayer


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el pullback se acerca , que se acerca :rolleye:


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2014)

nikkei cierra a -2.22%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

No funciona la página de mi banco en toda la mañana. :: Que bíén.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

maximos de hoy en 9937 donde pasa una imaginaria clavicular :bla:


----------



## españa profunda (16 Oct 2014)

buenos dias, el stoxx toco los 2850 donde reboto ayer. esperemos que hoy sirva d fuerte soporte y no se rompa pues entonces creo que podiamos hablar con todo propiedad de crash bursatil. 
de todas formas ese precio que se volvera a tocar hoy. veremos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

El IBEX la está en rojo.


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

Se vislumbra dolor infinito


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

infinito no , solo hasta 9250-9400 luego pullback a los 9900-10000 y ahi si que habra dolor :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

Las OHL de momento, mal, muy mal joder ni un rebotin las cabronas, si esto no lo remedia alguien tiene pinta que nos vamso a la base del canal alcista que creo de memoia que anda por los 20 largos...
yo ahí ya no estaría para ver si rebota o no...


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

El brent en 83 cobre por debajo de 3

La crisis econonica global llama a nuestras puertas.


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Mi guano gustar querer barato comprar


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2014)

Siento como si hubiese rejuvenecido 5 años de golpe...si esto no es guano de la mejor calidad que venga dios y lo vea


----------



## Durmiente (16 Oct 2014)

Skhu dijo:


> Felicidades Topongo....por si acaso, aprovechad para dormir ahora todo lo que podais



Ese es uno de los consejos más inteligentes que se pueden dar.

Topongo: hazle caso...


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

Se acabó! !!!!

Game over


----------



## elpatatero (16 Oct 2014)

Dejen de especular pendejos pendejos dejen de especular que el guano va a llegar.


----------



## ProfePaco (16 Oct 2014)

cayendo a plomo...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Las OHL de momento, mal, muy mal joder ni un rebotin las cabronas, si esto no lo remedia alguien tiene pinta que nos vamso a la base del canal alcista que creo de memoia que anda por los 20 largos...
> yo ahí ya no estaría para ver si rebota o no...




enhorabuena chaval , dinos como se va a llamar el trasgo :Aplauso:


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Usted disculpe Sr. Chila, no sabía que usted fuera el moderador del foro.
> Me despido diciendo que mañana el Ibex subirá como mínimo un 2,5%.



No das ni una cabrón ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> No das ni una cabrón ::



Yo no lo descartaria todavia,si ha habido un meneo de 300 points abajo en un suspiro que habra asustado al mas valiente...a la inversa no seria tan increible.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Siento como si hubiese rejuvenecido 5 años de golpe...si esto no es guano de la mejor calidad que venga dios y lo vea



Ya solo le falta que ANR vuelva a la cotización de hace 5 años para rejuvenecer del todo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

el fallo de cruce del macd en semanal ya presagiaba este guano , ahora cuidado porque el pullback aniquilara a toda gacela viviente que se cosque del doble techo , es lo que tienen los pullbacks :rolleye:

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 09:57 ----------

rebotito despues de cerrar el gap 2870 del eurostoxxx50 :fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (16 Oct 2014)

Veo nervios en la Banca, y no lo digo a nivel de bolsas... Si no a nivel de balances, solvencia y departamentos de contabilidad.

¿Poner en un balance a la Seguridad Social como un acreedor es legal? ... Aunque te deba dinero...

Pinta a guano del bueno, Europa o se independiza del petroleo/gas... O bye bye


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya solo le falta que ANR vuelva a la cotización de hace 5 años para rejuvenecer del todo



Si la retomase esta misma tarde si :: 

si se lo toma con mas calma la tentacion de vender por el camino sera demasiado poderosa me temo...

PD: podemos ir descartando el +2% para el ibex hoy...me mojo


----------



## Durmiente (16 Oct 2014)

Ya estamos como ayer....

Más de medio IBEX bajando más del 1%....

Y esto acaba de empezar....

Ya veremos cómo acaba...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

queremos de saber el nombre del trasgo , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## racional (16 Oct 2014)

Me da que estos movimientos de ayer fueron una farsa para hacernos creer que ya llega el guano, pero aun no llega, tienen preparado otra cosa que no nos esperamos como medidas extra de expansion monetarias.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> queremos de saber el nombre del trasgo , ultimo aviso :no:



A este paso, obras y construcciones Huarte y Lain.::::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

los gaps 9450 y 8650 tendran que cerrarse en algun momento y el momento es este , tenemos un doble techo de manual y como figura tesnica perfecta esta tendra su pullback , aunque solo sea para mayor gloria del AT 

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 10:07 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> A este paso, obras y construcciones Huarte y Lain.::::



muy bonito y le llamareis por el diminutivo tragatochito :o


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

Bueno que, algun consejo de cuales pillar de estas para BH?

ampliar en ABER (las llevo a 16, ponderan un 3%)
Ampliar en FERRO a 16 tb (otro 3%)
Ampliar MAP (las llevo a 3 pero ponderan un 12% en mi cartera) 
Entrar en GN
Entrar en EBRO
Entrar inditex
Ampliar repsol (las llevo a 18 y ponderan sobre un 6%)

Mi idea era esperar a los 9500 y:

Ampliar ABER
Ampliar REP
Entrar GN y EBRO

Entre medias ampliar TLF y SAN via derechos. FERRO dejarla para ampliar via derechos tb

Las dudas que tengo son:

Amplio mas MAP (subiria su peso hata el 15% mas o menos con el resto de entradas)? Entro en INDITEX o aun esta cara¿

Gracias


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Oct 2014)

Pues el rebote se va a hacer esperar, parece que esto va en serio (Olvidemonos del churribex, la corrección está siendo global)
Guardemos la liquidez para cuando las aguas se calmen un poco, pescar en aguas revueltas es peligroso, y a ver que hacemos con la cartera de los nietos viendola adelgazar. ¿ :: ? Está siendo en octubre, pero ya vendrá noviembre.

Aprovecho para felicitar a Topongo por su "inversión a largo plazo" eso si que es meter para sacar una buena rentabilidad. Aunque sea un gasto económico, los beneficios de un hijo lo superan.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues el rebote se va a hacer esperar, parece que esto va en serio (Olvidemonos del churribex, la corrección está siendo global)
> Guardemos la liquidez para cuando las aguas se calmen un poco, pescar en aguas revueltas es peligroso, y a ver que hacemos con la cartera de los nietos viendola adelgazar. ¿ :: ? Está siendo en octubre, pero ya vendrá noviembre.
> 
> Aprovecho para felicitar a Topongo por su "inversión a largo plazo" eso si que es meter para sacar una buena rentabilidad. Aunque sea un gasto económico, los beneficios de un hijo lo superan.



tambien puede ponerse corto , pero si solo le va el lado largo de la fuelza , el momento para ustec llegara con el cierre del gap 8650 que espero para la quincena de noviembre ienso:


----------



## racional (16 Oct 2014)

Manana es viernes y como todos los viernes la bolsa suele subir, asi que hasta el lunes no creo que llege el guano.


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Bueno que, algun consejo de cuales pillar de estas para BH?
> 
> ampliar en ABER (las llevo a 16, ponderan un 3%)
> Ampliar en FERRO a 16 tb (otro 3%)
> ...



Si vas hacer un B&H lo mejor es ampliar en grandes caídas. Cuando en algún valor tengas un 30% de perdida o mas, entras. Sino estas haciendo el parguelas sinceramente.

A mi me gusta EBRO pero quizá seria conveniente entrar en ella a través de ALBA.

Aunque si lo que quieres es un B&H has pensado en añadir a tu cartera un ETF como este


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Si vas hacer un B&H lo mejor es ampliar en grandes caídas. Cuando en algún valor tengas un 30% de perdida o mas, entras. Sino estas haciendo el parguelas sinceramente.
> 
> A mi me gusta EBRO pero quizá seria conveniente entrar en ella a través de ALBA.
> 
> Aunque si lo que quieres es un B&H has pensado en añadir a tu cartera un ETF como este



Si pero Alba da menos dividendos que Ebro.

Mi objetivo es, el año en que gane via dividendos 6000 euros al año, retirarme a vivir.

Ya tengo un fondo referenciado a la bolsa usa y europa por estar diversificado...

Yo lo que queria es ir pillando las 15 o 16 empresas mejores por dividendos del ibex, y me faltan esas: IND, EBRO, y GN.

Luego cada X tiempo ire metiendo a la que mas barata tenga y demas. Pero me habia fijado en los 9500 para entrar con algo de liquidez (y aun me quedaria bastante)


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gaps 9450 y 8650 tendran que cerrarse en algun momento y el momento es este , tenemos un doble techo de manual y como figura tesnica perfecta esta tendra su pullback , aunque solo sea para mayor gloria del AT
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 10:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Entonces lo del 10600 y lo de bajistillas antes del guano final.... ¿lo dejamos para otro día? :XX: 
Entre el mencrespo, el tonto de dax arriba 200 antesdeayery tú no dais una.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 10:26 ----------

Topo enhorabuenas mil


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

el 10600 se cerrara despues del 8650 , ahi tendremos un buen subidon pero es probable que los 8650-8500 se toquen antes en dos ocasiones , el ibex no podra cerrar por debajo de la gran alcista en mensual y si lo hiciera eso seria el acabose


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Bueno que, algun consejo de cuales pillar de estas para BH?
> 
> ampliar en ABER (las llevo a 16, ponderan un 3%)
> Ampliar en FERRO a 16 tb (otro 3%)
> ...



jo macho, eres un valiente, con lo que está cayendo. Claro que para comprar barato la bolsa tiene que bajar, quizas sea el momento, aunque todo apunta a que no es una simple correción.

Mi opinión gacelera:
Empresas exportadoras pensando en la QE europea y bajada del euro frente al dolar (Inditex por ejemplo)
Seguros, bancos, etc. NO, si empieza el lío griego again, tres de stressss ... el sector tiene mala pinta porque se pasan los pufos de unos a otros y sigue sin estar limpio (cajamadrid son todos)
Blue chips (IBE, REP, SAN) si tienen que devolver las ayudas ilegales, les van a hacer un buen agujero.
Constructoras, se verían beneficiadas si Europa saca pasta para la inversión en infraestructuras con lo que piensan reactivar la economía, pero ¿de donde, QE?

Yo esperaba una caida en USA, que debe ser mayor, pero no tanto en Japón y sobre todo en Europa. Así que, niputocaso a mi teoría.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Entonces lo del 10600 y lo de bajistillas antes del guano final.... ¿lo dejamos para otro día? :XX:
> Entre el *mencrespo*, el tonto de dax arriba 200 antesdeayery tú no dais una.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 10:26 ----------
> ...




Te refieres al multinick del estafadorfinanciero, no?


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Si pero Alba da menos dividendos que Ebro.
> 
> Mi objetivo es, el año en que gane via dividendos 6000 euros al año, retirarme a vivir.
> 
> ...



Pues buscando el dividendo no se me ocurre nada mejor que el ETF que te puse antes, la diversificación que te proporciona es muy difícil de conseguir.

Y ademas ya te selecciona las mejores 30 empresas de la zona euro en función de su dividendo en los últimos años.

De todas formas que tengas un fondo referenciado no te quita de tener un ETF de dividendos, piensatelo.

A largo plazo y tal toda la pasta en marca España no me gusta nada.


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> jo macho, eres un valiente, con lo que está cayendo. Claro que para comprar barato la bolsa tiene que bajar, quizas sea el momento, aunque todo apunta a que no es una simple correción.
> 
> Mi opinión gacelera:
> Empresas exportadoras pensando en la QE europea y bajada del euro frente al dolar (Inditex por ejemplo)
> ...



Yo veo que las energicas estan fuertes, o las EBRO, o ABER... 

El tema es eso, seguros y bancos... mira map, la llevo a un -15% y bajando, y encima pondera un 12%... miedo me da meter mas.

Yo creo que GAS, INDITEX (si baja a 19 o asi) y EBRO, serian buenas entradas. Luego ampliar en las que pesen menos, caso de REP, o ABER (Mapfre empiezo a dudar, al menos hasta que haga suelo...)

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 10:34 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Pues buscando el dividendo no se me ocurre nada mejor que el ETF que te puse antes, la diversificación que te proporciona es muy difícil de conseguir.
> 
> Y ademas ya te selecciona las mejores 30 empresas de la zona euro en función de su dividendo en los últimos años.
> 
> ...



Si tienes razon, probablemente si volviese a empezar pillaria el ETF, pero ya tengo casi la cartera formada xD


----------



## Rabo2comunal (16 Oct 2014)

Puedes poner otra vez el etf ese compañero.
Por no andar buscando pa tras.
Gracias.


----------



## IRobot (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Las OHL de momento, mal, muy mal joder ni un rebotin las cabronas, si esto no lo remedia alguien tiene pinta que nos vamso a la base del canal alcista que creo de memoia que anda por los 20 largos...
> yo ahí ya no estaría para ver si rebota o no...



Muchas felicidades por el futuro nuevo miembro de la familia señor Topongo. Si le gustan los niños no tendrá problemas, todo es mucho más llevadero, hasta las noches de insomnio con fiebre alta... 

OHL la verdad es que no me gusta como nombre, pero nombres vascos más raros he oído alguna vez...


----------



## latumbadehuma (16 Oct 2014)

La bolsa bajando de nuevo a muerte y en portada del elmundo.es

La Bolsa rebota ligeramenta tras el batacazo de la vspera por los temores a una nueva recesin | Economa | EL MUNDO

La Bolsa rebota ligeramenta tras el batacazo de la víspera por los temores a una nueva recesión
EUROPA PRESSMadrid Actualizado: 16/10/2014 09:33 horas
6
El Ibex 35 ha comenzado este jueves la sesión con una subida del 0,53%, lo que le llevaba a cotizar en los 9.891 enteros a las 9.01 horas, mientras que la prima de riesgo se mantenía estable en los 135 puntos básicos, con la rentabilidad del bono en el 2,136%.

De esta forma, el selectivo intentaba remontar tras el batacazo sufrido en la sesión de ayer, en la que registró su segunda mayor caída anual (-3,5%) ante el temor de otra recesión en la Unión Europea, tras los malos datos de Alemania y la incertidumbre sobre Grecia, a lo que suma además los malos datos macroeconómicos publicados ayer por Estados Unidos.

Los inversores estarán atentos este jueves a los datos del IPC de la Eurozona del mes de septiembre y, ya en España, a una nueva subasta del Tesoro Público, que intentará captar entre 2.500 y 3.500 millones de euros en una emisión de un bono a diez años, con cupón del 2,75% y vencimiento el 31 de octubre de 2024, y en otra de una obligación a 15 años, que vence en 2028, y cuenta con un cupón del 5,15%.

En los primeros compases de la sesión, la mayor parte de los valores despertaban en 'verde', salvo FCC, que se dejaba un 3,15%, tras emplazar a un próximo consejo extraordinario la aprobación de su ampliación de capital, después de que finalmente no se pudiera ratificar en la reunión ordinaria celebrada ayer al no lograr cerrar su accionista de control, Esther Koplowitz, el acuerdo de refinanciación de su deuda. Junto a FCC, los títulos de Telefónica se dejaban un 0,17%.

En el lado contrario se colocaban Gamesa, que avanzaba un 2,22%, seguido de Abengoa (+1,79%), Sacyr (+1,18%), Popular (+1,09%), Sabadell (+1,04%) e IAG (+1%).

Tras el cierre en negativo de Wall Street (-1,06%) y del Nikkei (-2,22%), el resto de bolsas europeas despertaban también en línea con el selectivo madrileño, con ganancias del 0,7% para París, del 0,6% para Francfort y del 1% para Londres.

En el mercado de divisas, el euro se intercambiaba a 1,2797 dólares al inicio de la sesión.


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Rabo2comunal dijo:


> Puedes poner otra vez el etf ese compañero.
> Por no andar buscando pa tras.
> Gracias.



LINK Es un ejemplo solo, hay unos cuantos mas que se dedican a lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

Rabo2comunal dijo:


> Puedes poner otra vez el etf ese compañero.
> Por no andar buscando pa tras.
> Gracias.



Lyxor UCITS ETF STOXX Europe Select Dividend 30 (... ETF | FR0010378604


Lo que no se es cuanto dividendo da.


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Lyxor UCITS ETF STOXX Europe Select Dividend 30 (... ETF | FR0010378604
> 
> 
> Lo que no se es cuanto dividendo da.



Sobre el 6% anual mas o menos.


----------



## asador de manteca (16 Oct 2014)

Pues yo pienso que hoy habrá otro tirón fuerte hacia abajo, seguramente hoy mismo veamos tef por debajo de 11 , aunque me decanto más por Mapfre que se está quedando con un per entorno a 7-8 , y bme.

"Siempre compro a largo plazo, dividendos y esas cosas, lo que me preocupa no es que baje la cotización, es que bajen los beneficios, y esto creo que no va a ocurrir.

Solo son opiniones


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

¿Y esto?

*El BCE toma medidas para ayudar a Grecia*



> Después de que la rentabilidad los bonos a 10 años de Grecia se disparase hasta el 7,85% el miércoles,* el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha decidido recortar la quita sobre los bonos que utilizan los bancos griegos como colateral para el acceso a liquidez.*
> “La decisión se tomó el miércoles por la noche tras conversaciones entre el Gobierno heleno, el BCE y el gobernador del banco central de Grecia”, una autoridad de la autoridad monetaria helena ha contado a Reuters.
> 
> El BCE aplica un descuento a los bonos que las entidades griegas entregan como colateral para obtener financiación de la autoridad de la autoridad monetaria de la Zona Euro. *La fuente de la agencia calcula que la reducción de la quita abrirá el acceso a otros 12.000 millones de euros de liquidez para los bancos griegos.*
> ...


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que hoy habrá otro tirón fuerte hacia abajo, seguramente hoy mismo veamos tef por debajo de 11 , aunque me decanto más por Mapfre que se está quedando con un per entorno a 7-8 , y bme.
> 
> "Siempre compro a largo plazo, dividendos y esas cosas, lo que me preocupa no es que baje la cotización, es que bajen los beneficios, y esto creo que no va a ocurrir.
> 
> Solo son opiniones



Que precio ves bien para MAP¿?

Yo telefonica ya tengo a 11,6, ampliare via derechos en noviembre


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

OHL a PER<8 en este momento... , la verdad es que hay bastantes valores que se entán poniendo interesantes... el ETF ese me lo voy a mirar a ver cuando reparte dividendo y demás...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

no tiene mucho sentido comenzar el pullback inmediatamente cerrado el gap 9450 , comenzara mas que probablemente en los 9250 ienso:


----------



## asador de manteca (16 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Que precio ves bien para MAP¿?
> 
> Yo telefonica ya tengo a 11,6, ampliare via derechos en noviembre



El precio actual me parece "extraordinario" para mi estrategia de B&H , pero tal como está el mercado parece que se podrá comprar algo más barata, yo he puesto orden en 2,3 y si entra bien, si entra y sigue bajando tampoco me voy a volver loco por unos céntimos...


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> El precio actual me parece "extraordinario" para mi estrategia de B&H , pero tal como está el mercado parece que se podrá comprar algo más barata, yo he puesto orden en 2,3 y si entra bien, si entra y sigue bajando tampoco me voy a volver loco por unos céntimos...



Gracias, esperaremos a ver si baja a eses precios, a ver si baja al gap el ibex xD

Este finde tengo que estudiar a ver las acciones como estan, y buenos puntos de entnrada en soportes.


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> OHL a PER<8 en este momento... , la verdad es que hay bastantes valores que se entán poniendo interesantes... el ETF ese me lo voy a mirar a ver cuando reparte dividendo y demás...



Julio y diciembre normalmente. Habría que buscar mas información pero creo que se puede elegir pasta o papelitos, ya que en su ficha pone distribución y/o capitalización.

De todas formas hay mas ETF's de otras compañías que se dedican al dividendo. Cuando se busca un ETF es importante ver el volumen de negociación y las comisiones.

El volumen cuanto mas tenga mejor, así no tienes problemas al comprar/vender.

Las comisiones suelen ser bajas en torno al 0.2-0.3% anual de gestión (hay algunos que incluso no cobran nada) luego ya lo que te cobre el broker que tengas por compra/venta, custodia, etc. Vamos lo mismo que si compraras una acción.


----------



## Rcn7 (16 Oct 2014)

Una pregunta... como veis Día? Es la peor empresa del Ibex en lo que va de año... lleva un -27%!!

¿malas ventas en su sector? ¿no crece?


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

Alguien sabe donde va a parar esto xD


----------



## Seren (16 Oct 2014)

Tranquilos que no habrá ninguna quiebra de paises ni nada por el estilo, es todo una mentira. 

Es lo lógico que se ralentice la economía si nos quieren meter en deflación. Toda esta llamada crisis es obra y gracia del BCE. Prefieren un débil crecimiento con bajada de precios a un vigoroso crecimiento con alza de precios.

Merkel acaba de decir que quiere mas reformas...


----------



## Xiux (16 Oct 2014)

Calma gente, calma, nos dejaran con el culo rojo rojo pero tendremos luz al final del tunel, ahora si esa luz es roja no lo sabe ni el papa

http://rsocial.expansionpro.orbyt.e...53B0503DBCD6C7DC78BFFBE5B401AC65EB4FF0BFB4C1C


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

Pilladas EBRO


----------



## españa profunda (16 Oct 2014)

ya esta el stoxx en minimos de ayer, es zona de soporte importante asi que espero rebote desde aqui. veremos


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> OHL a PER<8 en este momento... , la verdad es que hay bastantes valores que se entán poniendo interesantes... el ETF ese me lo voy a mirar a ver cuando reparte dividendo y demás...



ya habrá momento para comprar, igual que lo hubo para vender.

mi idea es entrar con lo gordo en 9000-9400.....porque supongo que sabéis que si bajamos de ese nivel se rompe la tendencia alcista a mp....cosa que espero que no suceda.


----------



## Seren (16 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> De hoy: *España coloca 3.203 millones en deuda, menos de lo previsto*
> 
> ...



Que no, que llevan con la misma mentira 6 años ya...ya no cuela. El BCE sólo ayuda a cuentagotas y cuando parece todo perdido, aprieta pero ahoga, y nunca va a dejar que pase nada.


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2014)

Uffffff!!! :vomito:
Los que estéis dentro aguantad la caca o poneros un tapón.
Todo tiene un final ... Aunque este nadie sabe dónde estará ..


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

Rent. Anualizada:	+20.11%

a mis clientes les estoy sacando una buena rentabilidad en un mes y medio eh,..


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

Speculo dijo:


> Uffffff!!! :vomito:
> Los que estéis dentro aguantad la caca o poneros un tapón.
> Todo tiene un final ... Aunque este nadie sabe dónde estará ..



todo tiene su final , nada dura para siempre ::


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

he abierto corto dax dace una horita

aun con recorrido.


----------



## Krim (16 Oct 2014)

Bueno, pues nada, no está mal la carnicería. Ahora a sentarse y ver cuando para el cuchillo de caer, y ya se puede coger, con guantes por si el ébola .


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo tiene su final , nada dura para siempre ::



Si . Menos, como decía aquél, la salchicha, que tiene dos 


Por cierto, un saludo a todos. Hacía años que no pasaba por aquí ..


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

meto take profit del chapapote en 77.8


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Hace una hora he estado apunto de pecar con las EZEs. El fuerte soporte en 0.70 y esas cosas que dicen. Tenía el dedo preparado. Al final me he cortado y de repente ...7% para abajo en 5 minutos. Menos mal. Me he librado. A veces lo mejor es no hacer nada, como diría Rajao...


----------



## españa profunda (16 Oct 2014)

buff, que mala pinta , quiere rebotar ahi y no puede. nada se lo ha tragado de momento, madre mia, ya cascando mas de un 2 el stoxx.

edito: 2.5::8:


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

otro 4% hoy jajajaj


----------



## Rcn7 (16 Oct 2014)

-3,7%.............. es brutal, vamos a caer hoy más que ayer??? Queda mucho día, pero esto esta muu feo...

EDIT: -4.30%..........


----------



## burbujeado (16 Oct 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

9460 cerramos cortos y abrimos largos intradia :Baile:


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Guano purificador


----------



## españa profunda (16 Oct 2014)

joooooder, ya en el 3 por ciento.


----------



## garpie (16 Oct 2014)

Vaya precios que se están poniendo para las dividenderas pata negra... aquí y en Europa.

Estoy salivando de la sangría cual hiena. Esas Unilever vuelven a estar casi a tiro. Y lo que pueden llegar a rentar de seguir esto así...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Curioso. Pedazo de crack y los medios generalistas ni se enteran...


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

take profit 1000 puntos........

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 9400

soy el puto amo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

españa profunda dijo:


> joooooder, ya en el 3 por ciento.



No. No. El 4%.

No, nO. El 5% casi.

::::::


----------



## ProfePaco (16 Oct 2014)

que se van a perder los 9400... jojojo...

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 11:45 ----------




ProfePaco dijo:


> que se van a perder los 9400... jojojo...



joder... ya....


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

abro largos.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 11:46 ----------

cierro cortos dax


----------



## Seren (16 Oct 2014)

jeje, el ibex de vuelta a precios de hace 10 años, y en dolares mas años aún.


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)

Este Octubre SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.

::::


----------



## Leros (16 Oct 2014)

¿Cual es la mejor página web para ver la evolución de la bolsa? Gracias


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2014)

Orquilla de 600 puntitos de nada en el ibex...esto es de locos,por no decir otra cosa


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

parece que nos adelantamos un poco , por lo menos el largo entro mas abajo , cerrado gap 2805 ultimo que quedaba en el eurostoxxx50 :Baile:


----------



## burbujeado (16 Oct 2014)

Gacelillas desplumadas en 2 días.


----------



## Barcino (16 Oct 2014)

Análisis sectorial? Banca anticipando test de stress quizá?


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

jmpr12 dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor página web para ver la evolución de la bolsa? Gracias



investing.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

jmpr12 dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor página web para ver la evolución de la bolsa? Gracias



Investing.com Español - Finanzas, Forex y Noticias de la Bolsa


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

troll me llamaban jajajajajajajaj


el puto amo soy


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

Los "resultados" de 6 años de "políticas expansivas" se evaporan en unas cuantas sesiones de los "mercadoh"

Volvemos al punto de inicio pero sin margen de maniobra por parte de los BC.

Ya no quedan mas tipos de que bajar ni mas deuda que emitir...


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> investing.com



ecobolsa va bien


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (16 Oct 2014)

Guuuuuuuuuaaaaaaannnnnnnooooooosssssoooooo octubre


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Oct 2014)

Bonita nueva ostia la de nuestro índice.


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Esta tarde como los yankis habrán con una fuerte caída ya veras tu la que se lía jajajjaja

Por ahora SP500 futuros en -1,14%


----------



## Xiux (16 Oct 2014)

9400 ahi estan, quien los quería?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> 9400 ahi estan, quien los quería?



no hay huevos :o


----------



## burbujeado (16 Oct 2014)

rotos todos los soportes.

que NEP más curiosa.


----------



## latumbadehuma (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Los "resultados" de 6 años de "políticas expansivas" se evaporan en unas cuantas sesiones de los "mercadoh"
> 
> Volvemos al punto de inicio pero sin margen de maniobra por parte de los BC.
> 
> Ya no quedan mas tipos de que bajar ni mas deuda que emitir...



Sí.. quedan.. tipos negativos....

Castigar a to quisqui que tenga dinero ahorrado.


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> 9400 ahi estan, quien los quería?



Pues está rebotando en los 9400


----------



## Seren (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Los "resultados" de 6 años de "políticas expansivas" se evaporan en unas cuantas sesiones de los "mercadoh"
> 
> Volvemos al punto de inicio pero sin margen de maniobra por parte de los BC.
> 
> Ya no quedan mas tipos de que bajar ni mas deuda que emitir...



Expansivas?? Todavía no han hecho nada, sólo han dicho pero no han hecho.

Estamos en el momento de menor velocidad de circulación de dinero de la historia en nuestro pais.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

no tenéis ni idea de analisi técnico.

stop en Be ya ibex


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

Entrar en OHL a 23,5X Muchos Euros €€
Comerte el crash dentro - chorrocientos €
Volver de una reunión convencido de que te ha saltado el stop y darte cuenta de que solo lo pusite para una sesión no tiene precio...
Otra topongada... ahora ya a ver que cojones hago ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

espero rebote intradia hasta los 9600 pero luego creo que cerraremos en minimos , el rebote bueno " pullback " sera desde 10250 ienso:


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)




----------



## Debunker (16 Oct 2014)

me imagino que el gran crash serán las bolsas de EEUU , ayer aunque teñidas de rojo no alcanzaron el desplome de las bolsas europeas, aunque hay muchos inversores de los nervios con mensajes muy negativos, si llega a producir la caída de las bolsa de EEUU, arrasará con todo. Va a ser este octubre.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-10-15/stunned-wall-street-reacts-todays-epic-move

"“If it drops below 15,000 points I would suggest people start buying food and ammo, because this depression is about to turn nasty."

Trend Analyst: "If The Dow Drops Below 15,000... I Would Suggest People Start Buying Food & Ammo"


----------



## James Bond (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues está rebotando en los 9400



Tranquilo que aun queda mucho día, esta tarde será el momento clave de la sesión.

Falta apertura USA.


----------



## burbujeado (16 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Expansivas?? Todavía no han hecho nada, sólo han dicho pero no han hecho.
> 
> Estamos en el momento de menor velocidad de circulación de dinero de la historia en nuestro pais.



esto es problema del BCE que el dinero va a deuda pública y a bolsa y no llega a la indústria ni a créditos personales y si llega es en forma de usura...

QE, LTROS, deuda pública...cuantos billones de euros llevan gastados sin afectar en la economía productiva?


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

joder como me lo estoy pasando


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Expansivas?? Todavía no han hecho nada, sólo han dicho pero no han hecho.
> 
> Estamos en el momento de menor velocidad de circulación de dinero de la historia en nuestro pais.



Me refiero a USA.

Y el BCE, con las LTRO, también ha inyectado lo suyo... así como bajadas de tipos desde 2009...

Y no habrá QE Europea sin antes Union Fiscal.

Y que mejor que forzar dicha pérdida de soberanía fiscal con buen "the sky is falling" sobre nuestras cabezas...


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)

Enorme volatilidad en las bolsas: el Ibex se gira a la baja: cae más de un 4% y es el peor de Europa - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entrar en OHL a 23,5X Muchos Euros €€
> Comerte el crash dentro - chorrocientos €
> Volver de una reunión convencido de que te ha saltado el stop y darte cuenta de que solo lo pusite para una sesión no tiene precio...
> Otra topongada... ahora ya a ver que cojones hago ::



Pues aguantar como un campeón al igual que nos ha pasado al resto alguna vez :XX: , me acuerdo de unas puñeteras Abengoas compradas a 3 euros hace 3 años......... las tuve que tragar durante 2 años, por suerte las vendí hace poco con buenas plusvalías.


----------



## Rcn7 (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues está rebotando en los 9400



De robote nada de momento... está aguantando como un campeón el -3.8%...


----------



## Durmiente (16 Oct 2014)

Pues no, no va esto como ayer...

va bastante peor...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Y como siempre, la locomotora de europa, España, tiene el peor indice de europa.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

100 pips ya ibex

jajajajajajaj


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Oct 2014)

-3,78% ::


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Oct 2014)

Los plazos fijos empiezan a tener una rentabilidad "relativa" más que interesante


Gensanta como crujen las costillas! Podéis oirlo?


----------



## Seren (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Me refiero a USA.
> 
> Y el BCE, con las LTRO, también ha inyectado lo suyo... así como bajadas de tipos desde 2009...
> 
> ...



Usa si, pero en europa han inyectado poquísimo en comparacion al volumen de la economia. Sería ya la bomba que si lo hubieran hecho y siguieramos sin inflación, magia no? Metemos todo el dinero que queramos y donde queramos que los precios no suben y asi todos ricos. Pero lógicamente es mentira, no han metido apenas.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

soy el mejor del foro


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

cerramos largos 9450-9520 y abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## bizc8 borracho (16 Oct 2014)

Tengo miedo.


----------



## Registrador (16 Oct 2014)

El IBEX ha perdido el 11,88% en un mes


::


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Oct 2014)

FTSE 1.78%
DAX 1.98%
CAC 3.55%
FTSE 3.50%
IBEX 4.17%
Stoxx 2.36%


----------



## Rcn7 (16 Oct 2014)

Registrador dijo:


> El IBEX ha perdido el 11,88% en un mes
> 
> 
> ::



Y lo que le queda!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbujeado (16 Oct 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y como siempre, la locomotora de europa, España, tiene el peor indice de europa.



Demostrando claramente la confianza que se tiene con la economía española.


----------



## juan35 (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy el mejor del foro



Eres un POLLABOBA, con tus FCC, NH, DIA..... 

MUY POFESIONALLLLLLL:::::::::::


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (16 Oct 2014)

Ostia......
Ahora si me estoy empezando a asustar, el canario se ha puesto rojo rojiiiisimi
Igual esta es la buena y todo, nos ha jodido que va ser este octubre


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

Pilladas repsol

Proxima parada pa pillar algo, 9250, que esto da miedo.


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Usa si, pero en europa han inyectado poquísimo en comparacion al volumen de la economia. *Sería ya la bomba que si lo hubieran hecho y siguieramos sin inflación, magia no*? Metemos todo el dinero que queramos y donde queramos que los precios no suben y asi todos ricos. Pero lógicamente es mentira, no han metido apenas.



Es que estamos en pleno invierno deflacionario (el famoso "iceberg deflacionario" del que hablaba ppcc hace años...)

Por mucho que han hecho los BC, no han podido revertir la situación, solo enmascararla.

*El experimento monetario keynesiano* parece que se da de bruces con el orden natural de la economia,

*"Hay que cortar las malas hierbas para que germinen los siguientes brotes"*

"Que quiebre lo que tenga que quebrar (debt deflation) y vuelta a empezar"

Lo malo es que han subvertido tanto el "orden natural", que ahora *el proceso "purificador" deflacionario* se lleva por delante al propio *sistema financiero-monetario.* El reset será mas grande y doloroso que de "haber dejado hacer"


----------



## Que viene (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy el mejor del foro



TU ERES UN SUBNORMAL, DEJA YA DE HACER EL RIDÍCULO Y VETE A TOMAR POR CULO.

Disculpen que cite al troll.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

cerramos cortitos 9520 en 9460 y nuevamente larguitos :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2014)

Como todo es proporcional. Mirado a través de la caída de Netflix en el pre, lo de los indices europeos es una ligera corrección.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

y otro intra de 145pips ibex.


1450€ más al bolsillo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Pilladas repsol
> 
> Proxima parada pa pillar algo, 9250, que esto da miedo.



no pilles tanto que nos haces subir la bolsa ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortitos 9520 en 9460 y nuevamente larguitos :Baile:



y los cerramos en 9520 para nuevamente cargar cortos :Baile:


----------



## rufus (16 Oct 2014)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no pilles tanto que nos haces subir la bolsa ::



Huelo el miedo

Mujeres no pillare, pero acciones...


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

Que viene dijo:


> TU ERES UN SUBNORMAL, DEJA YA DE HACER EL RIDÍCULO Y VETE A TOMAR POR CULO.
> 
> Disculpen que cite al troll.



voy a ir a un psicologo, estoy enganchado a burbuja. quiero marcharme y no puedo.

os doy los mejores consejos, os deleito con mi profesionalidad, y me llamas troll.

no te has dado cuenta que he regalado 1000 puntos a todo el foro?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> voy a ir a un psicologo, estoy enganchado a burbuja. quiero marcharme y no puedo.
> 
> os doy los mejores consejos, os deleito con mi profesionalidad, y me llamas troll.
> 
> no te has dado cuenta que he regalado 1000 puntos a todo el foro?



no gaste sus plusvis en un psicologo , ustec lo que necesita es un ejecutor ienso:


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

cierro parcial ibex +170


----------



## Durmiente (16 Oct 2014)

Mejor, un verdugo.

(Puntualizo...)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Calma. El crack ya es portada de los mass media generalistas. tarde, calro. Ahora es cuando biene el rebote..en teoría.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Ojo, la clave es la subasta del tesoro.

El Tesoro, afectado por la incertidumbre: capta 3.200 millones en bonos, menos del máximo previsto - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Mejor, un verdugo.
> 
> (Puntualizo...)



pero importante que el verdugo sea de su gremio :rolleye:


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2014)

Vengo a recoger mi owned, me he equivocado pensando que rebotaba en el nivel de 9.800 y de momento ha bajado de golpe al nivel de 9.380, ahora si que estamos en una situación delicada donde hay que tener mucha precación, si se pierde el mínimo de hoy la cosa se va a poner fea de verdad, v eremos como abren los Usanos.
Supongo que ahora me vais a criticar por mi error, pero lo menos que podía hacer es venir a coger mi owned dando la cara por mi error.


----------



## sirpask (16 Oct 2014)

Hace unos años debatimos aqui sobre el verdadero guano sesion, y yo creo que mas o menos concluimos que ocurre cuando vemos algo menor o igual a un -5%... hoy estamos cerca :=)


----------



## Rcn7 (16 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned, me he equivocado pensando que rebotaba en el nivel de 9.800 y de momento ha bajado de golpe al nivel de 9.380, ahora si que estamos en una situación delicada donde hay que tener mucha precación, si se pierde el mínimo de hoy la cosa se va a poner fea de verdad, v eremos como abren los Usanos.
> Supongo que ahora me vais a criticar por mi error, pero lo menos que podía hacer es venir a coger mi owned dando la cara por mi error.



OMG!! Dichosos mis ojos... ::::::::::


----------



## burbujeado (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy el mejor del foro



Tu lo que eres es un farsante que cambias de opinión cada 2 semanas...

No hace ni un mes tras la bajada de dragui ..


Evidentemente pedías comprar como un descosido...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-da-compra-impresionante-3.html#post12361931



mpbk dijo:


> jajajajaja
> 
> burbujarras, tenéis que cambiar la mentalidad.
> 
> *el ibex se va a 11700, y seguramente a 16000.*



A continuación decías que se iba a los 11.700...

Que el dow jones se iría a los 20.000



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-supera-16000-y-se-dirige-hacia-22500-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-dow-jones-supere-20000-puntos-pesados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...68872-aprovechar-qe-europeo.html#post12364340

etc.etc.


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)

Y ahora una pequeña tregua hasta que abran los yankis.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Hace unos años debatimos aqui sobre el verdadero guano sesion, y yo creo que mas o menos concluimos que ocurre cuando vemos algo menor o igual a un -5%... hoy estamos cerca :=)



A demás del porcentaje de caida, hay que tener en cuenta la perdida de soportes importantes, que es el caso de ayer y hoy.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned, me he equivocado pensando que rebotaba en el nivel de 9.800 y de momento ha bajado de golpe al nivel de 9.380, ahora si que estamos en una situación delicada donde hay que tener mucha precación, si se pierde el mínimo de hoy la cosa se va a poner fea de verdad, v eremos como abren los Usanos.
> Supongo que ahora me vais a criticar por mi error, pero lo menos que podía hacer es venir a coger mi owned dando la cara por mi error.



Oxtias! No me lo puedo creer! Pidiendo perdón. Aprovecha y pidelo en el hilo de afectados.


9380 es el fibo50 de toda la subida de verano a verano. Si cogemos la de 2 años es 9200, pero.....







Yo creo que se acabó para una temporada el ir largo. Vamos a ver. Por lo menos hasta recuperar los 11.000


Claro que yo no soy profesional de esto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y otro intra de 145pips ibex.
> 
> 
> 1450€ más al bolsillo.



Contigo lo de cansino empieza a resultar insuficiente,ahora mismo me cuesta encontrar un termino que pudiera definirlo...

No puedes ganar pasta en silencio como un señor? ::


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (16 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned, me he equivocado pensando que rebotaba en el nivel de 9.800 y de momento ha bajado de golpe al nivel de 9.380, ahora si que estamos en una situación delicada donde hay que tener mucha precación, si se pierde el mínimo de hoy la cosa se va a poner fea de verdad, v eremos como abren los Usanos.
> *Supongo que ahora me vais a criticar por mi error*, pero lo menos que podía hacer es venir a coger mi owned dando la cara por mi error.



Le dicen estafador y el tipo ni se inmuta... ahora el muchacho está preocupadérrimo porque le critiquen un movimiento aquí o allá... eres un crack depeche, con el corazón en la mano te lo digo.


----------



## ProfePaco (16 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned, me he equivocado pensando que rebotaba en el nivel de 9.800 y de momento ha bajado de golpe al nivel de 9.380, ahora si que estamos en una situación delicada donde hay que tener mucha precación, si se pierde el mínimo de hoy la cosa se va a poner fea de verdad, v eremos como abren los Usanos.
> Supongo que ahora me vais a criticar por mi error, pero lo menos que podía hacer es venir a coger mi owned dando la cara por mi error.



¿has pensado que el método que utilizas no sirve para nada?

Es que como te veo fallar más que una escopeta de feria...


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ojo, la clave es la subasta del tesoro.
> 
> El Tesoro, afectado por la incertidumbre: capta 3.200 millones en bonos, menos del máximo previsto - elEconomista.es



Cierto.

Ya lo ha dicho el llorón de Carpatos y en ZERO HEDGE tambien lo comentan;



> *Only this time Europe is once again broken with periphery yields exploding,* after Spain earlier failed to sell the maximum target of €3.5 billion in bonds, instead unloading only €3.2 billion, and leading to this:
> 
> *PORTUGAL 10-YR BONDS EXTEND DROP; YIELD CLIMBS 30 BPS TO 3.58%
> IRISH 10-YEAR BONDS EXTEND DECLINE; YIELD RISES 20 BPS TO 1.90%
> ...



Como siempre, liandola parda


----------



## John Nash (16 Oct 2014)

España es el cisno negro. Eso y el reverse repo yanqui que ya no permite exportar inflacion y deuda. Saturación total; veremos que inventan. No creo que el HFT nos saque de esta.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (16 Oct 2014)

y como esta la griega hoy??


----------



## Sealand (16 Oct 2014)

Dejo mi huella en el día del gran guano, por fin, años después se demuestra que teníamos razón y fue en Octubre.

Ahora:







:Juanito Oyarzábal mode off:


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que estamos ante un momento peligroso y si no se produce ese rebote que pienso que habrá dentro de un rato es mejor mantenerse fuera de mercado o ponerse corto, ya que los objetivos bajistas en el Ibex podrían estar en 9.370 como mínimo.



Finalmente ha sucedido la opción B.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Ya lo ha dicho el llorón de Carpatos y en ZERO HEDGE tambien lo comentan;
> 
> ...




Somos los mejores!! a tope!! No íbamos a ser menos en el burbujote global, y aportamos, pues lo nuestro!! ::


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

Pues al final ha sido en octubre. Lo dicho, en estos momentos mejor es estar liquido.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 13:02 ----------

Pobrecita Esther, me da a mi que se quedo sin empresa.


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2014)

Buenas y tal, realmente no me esperaba un desenlace tan rápido, pese a las ventas que se estaban dando en 10.670.... El HORROR EL HORROR ::

Estoy preocupado por Inver, se fue ayer y tal como está esto debe estar con un soponcio.

Vuelve caraho!!!!


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

Apuesto por deflacion de entre el -1% y -2% para febrero, y en noviembre/diciembre empieza la destruccion de empleo.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas y tal, realmente no me esperaba un desenlace tan rápido, pese a las ventas que se estaban dando en 10.670.... El HORROR EL HORROR ::



Fran crees que directos a los 8 largos... o ves intuyes algo de mejoría? Menudas sangrias... la mia la primera....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> abro largos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 11:46 ----------
> 
> cierro cortos dax



impresionante donde he abierto largos eee

178 pips que han dado, con dos cojones.

9376c he entrado.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> impresionante donde he abierto largos eee
> 
> 178 pips que han dado, con dos cojones.



Oiga, no se ha abierto ya usted como 500 hilos en el general para hablar de su libro?


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Fran crees que directos a los 8 largos... o ves intuyes algo de mejoría? Menudas sangrias... la mia la primera....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



A partir de hoy ya tengo niveles, tengo suficientes datos. 
La semana pasada hice un simulacro con BBVA en 8,50 y todavía no daba entrada.... ya voy comentando.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 13:09 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Oiga, no se ha abierto ya usted como 500 hilos en el general para hablar de su libro?



Si, también ayer iba largo en cinco del dax, largo en dax con objetivo 10.000, iba a encontrar un trabajo... etc etc

Pero es lo que tiene, aquí es alguien... el tonto del hilo


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

vuelvo a entrar en fcc para el lp que me han echado.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 13:11 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Oiga, no se ha abierto ya usted como 500 hilos en el general para hablar de su libro?



abri avisando que venia guaneteee...y la gente seguia promediando bme...

en fin...


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

venga abro otra vez largos.....ibex 0.1

stop 30 pips


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

Zparo, tomate una tila.


----------



## elpatatero (16 Oct 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2014)

C'abeis hecho... Vaya guaya!!!


Sent from my Robophone using Guanotalk


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues al final ha sido en octubre. Lo dicho, en estos momentos mejor es estar liquido.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 13:02 ----------
> 
> Pobrecita Esther, me da a mi que se quedo sin empresa.



be water my friend ienso:

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 13:42 ----------

mañana comienza el pullback desde los 9200 ahi queda eso


----------



## Rcn7 (16 Oct 2014)

Una pregunta... bill gates salió ya de FCC o sigue palmando pasta??? jaja


----------



## efecto_dragui (16 Oct 2014)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Una pregunta... bill gates salió ya de FCC o sigue palmando pasta??? jaja



Todavia recuerdo cuando el año pasado gente de mi entorno me soltaba con sorna lo de la gran imbersion del amigo Bill en FCC cuando les comentaba que ibamos de cabeza a un nuevo desastre...:XX:


----------



## Rodrigo (16 Oct 2014)

Hombre tito Gates pudo salirse en +50% cuando cotizo 21 FCC

Tampoco se va a salir ahora con un -20%


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Oct 2014)

Pues como haga sus inversiones igual de bien que el Windows vista...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

volvemos a cerrar cortitos 9520 en 9450 :Baile: 

cargamos largos :Baile:

ya se os advirtio que esto es un doble techo de manual :no:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Oct 2014)

HCH invertido con pullback a la gran bajista... joder maestro, las clava todas...



muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a cerrar cortitos 9520 en 9450 :Baile:
> 
> cargamos largos :Baile:
> 
> ya se os advirtio que esto es un doble techo de manual :no:


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

¿Y el gap en los 10.600?

¿O lo dejamos para otro dia?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Y el gap en los 10.600?
> 
> ¿O lo dejamos para otro dia?



ahi han dejado una señal para decirnos que nos espera un gran lateral , apuesto por un nuevo triangulo simetrico , el 10600 se cerrara en enero o asi ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi han dejado una señal para decirnos que nos espera un gran lateral , apuesto por un nuevo triangulo simetrico , el 10600 se cerrara en enero o asi ienso:



Me he perdido...:o


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

cerramos larguitos 9450-9500 y volvemos a cargar cortos :Baile:

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 14:06 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me he perdido...:o



tenemos un doble techo con objetivo exacto en 8650 justo en el gap , con un filtro de 100 pipos quiza los 8500 luego de eso rebotara y probablemente vuelva nuevamente a los 8500 para tener un reboton fuelte hasta los 10600 y algo mas .

se formara casi con toda seguridad un triangulo simetrico ienso:

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 14:09 ----------

el 9950 es el 61,8% fibonazi de la subida 9220-11250 ahora que lo hemos roto el ibex devolvera el 100% es por eso que la zona de 9200 es perfecta para el pullback , ademas estamos muy sobrevendidos y con mucha mano debil en posicion vendedora y el mejor argumento para un pullback es que esto es una figura tesnica perfecta y como tal tie que tener pullback ienso:


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (16 Oct 2014)

El que me hizo caso que pase por caja...

Fundación Emalaikat

https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...octubre-siiiiiiiiiiiiiii-32.html#post12581436


*Y llegados a este punto, lo que tengo que decir es que es imposible que el bono Español baje su rendimiento mas *(es decir, que su precio esta en plena burbuja).

Yo a partir de aqui esperaria un subidon, subidon de las rentabilidades de renta fija publica.

PD: El que haya hecho dinero con mis consejos ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer con el 10% de sus beneficios, los que hayan perdido las quejas al maestro armero.

Repito:

https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx

Fundación Emalaikat

¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? Enero 2013: The end is here +

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria...ml#post7148373

Iniciado por Legio_VI_Victrix Ver Mensaje

*Pues echa tus cuentas de a cuanto tiene que subir el IBEX con un bono al 5%*, que digo yo que al menos Mariano&Windows habran conseguido eso... O menos.

Y es que o baja el bono y suben las valoraciones en bolsa o todo el tinglado de la deuda publica europeda se va a la mierda.... y eso es algo que no puede pasar. Al menos no todavia que centroeuropa va tirando....



Bueno, pues llegados a este punto donde la prima ha bajado lo que tenia que bajar.... y las empresas Hispanas siguen igual de mal que estaban el pasado Septiembre... no sabria que deciros. Yo personalmente voy a dejar mi dinero en el IBEX porque no se me ocurre nada mejor que hacer y a pesar de los pesares y de mi vision negativa del futuro del mundo mundial soy un loco que cree que Hispania lo tienes bastante mejor que el 95% del resto del mundo mundial (incluidas sus bolsas). Sera por esa palabra tan rara inglesa que dicen "Resilience". Y es que somos muy resilientes los hispanos (que me perdone la RAE) y los demas paises "avanzados" (incluidos los centroeropeos) lo tienen muy chungo... les toca pagar por sus pecados (falta de principios, aborto indiscriminado, gerontocracia, giliprogresismos varios, etc).


PD: En que haya hecho dinero con mis consejos ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer con el 10% de sus beneficios, los que hayan perdido las quejas al maestro armero.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 9450-9500 y volvemos a cargar cortos :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 14:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Por preguntar solo ehhh por que no escribe la motad de sus post aquí y el resto en los hilos del puto amo?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

el puto amo ? servidor no conoce ese animales ienso:


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)

Habéis tumbado investing.

Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

He visto este grafiquillo de soportes gordes del IBEX y lo comparto con el personal.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

pues lo que MV decia , pullback en 9200 y rally 1000-8600 :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2014)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Habéis tumbado investing.
> 
> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?



De tanto guano que hay se ha caído :XX: ::


----------



## Claca (16 Oct 2014)

Barcino dijo:


> Análisis sectorial? Banca anticipando test de stress quizá?



Los bancos han sido los últimos en girarse, al menos en lo que se refiere a perder soportes y confirmar caídas. Primero tumbaron lo que menos cantaba, luego los protas también se han ido por el retrete, con lo que no, la excusa puede ser cualquier cosa, pero, como siempre, este es un movimiento orquestado de forma coordinada en todo el mercado.


----------



## Krim (16 Oct 2014)

Por si alguno está pensando en ponerse corto...pensad que esto puede dar un latigazo de 300 puntos, dejaros con el culo como la bandera del japón, y seguir siendo bajista...


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)

¿Usa abre a las 15:00?


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2014)

El apocalipsis financiero es tener haciendo crack de forma simultanea a los índices mundiales y a las commodities.

De momento no ha pasado nada más allá que cuatro ráfagas de viento.


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El apocalipsis financiero es tener haciendo crack de forma simultanea a los índices mundiales y a las commodities.
> 
> *De momento no ha pasado nada más allá que cuatro ráfagas de viento*.



Gracias Bertok

Me quedo mucho más tranquilo ::


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Gracias Bertok
> 
> Me quedo mucho más tranquilo ::



No tengas miedo, sólo es dinero ::::::::

Al catacrock financiero que está por venir, esto que estamos viendo no llega ni para curso introductorio de tierna gacela, será seguido por otra ronda de miseria, precarización laboral y devaluación brutal.

El estándar de vida actual en España es el mayor de los próximos 30 años.

Ahí sí que tienes que tener miedo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Maicolin (16 Oct 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pues como haga sus inversiones igual de bien que el Windows vista...





Que tal el Windows 8 ? Menuda basura, le tengo tirria...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

venga bertok , es hora de venirse arriba , de una buena vez que se entere el personal :no:


----------



## Snowball (16 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No tengas miedo, sólo es dinero ::::::::
> 
> Al catacrock financiero que está por venir, esto que estamos viendo no llega ni para curso introductorio de tierna gacela, será seguido por otra ronda de miseria, precarización laboral y devaluación brutal.
> 
> ...



Da gusto leer tus esclarecedores post.

A tochovista gracias, no tengo deudas, tengo ahorros (totalmente diversificados, lo máximo que una gacela puede hacer) trabajo fijo y casa-tierras en el pueblo... *pero lo que es mas importante;*

- Estoy psicologicamente preparado

Por cierto,
¿Ha salido ya el último número de THUNDER REPORT?


----------



## TarasBulba (16 Oct 2014)

Buenas, 
Es aqui donde el apocalipsis?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

TarasBulba dijo:


> Buenas,
> Es aqui donde el apocalipsis?



no , al fondo a la derecha 8:


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Orden puesta en PPHM y en NLNK.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

Los futuros vienen guapetes también... ::
Pues nada, me apunto OHL a las que puedo ir a la junta....


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Da gusto leer tus esclarecedores post.
> 
> A tochovista gracias, no tengo deudas, tengo ahorros (totalmente diversificados, lo máximo que una gacela puede hacer) trabajo fijo y casa-tierras en el pueblo... *pero lo que es mas importante;*
> 
> ...



pon link mamón )))

Se te lee y pareces con la cabeza bastante bien amueblada.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

el bola de nieve si que se preparao psicologicamente , tiene pinta de llevar unos cuantos lavados de cabeza ienso:


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Oct 2014)

Vaya panorama! 

Por cierto, donde cotizan las acciones de burbuja? Le vienen genial estas escabechinas al hilo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Oct 2014)

Vaya y yo en otros asuntos 

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/pRH807Zg8MQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/pRH807Zg8MQ?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)

Los usanos empiezan flojos solo pierden un 1.5%. A ver si se animan y se unen a la fiesta del guano.

Propongo organizar todos los años la tercera semana de octubre el GuanoFest.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga abro otra vez largos.....ibex 0.1
> 
> stop 30 pips



ole no me ha saltado stop.....

cosa rara

otros 170 eur

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 16:01 ----------

impresionante los reversales de las cotizadas.......la mitad +5% subida desde minimos


----------



## garpie (16 Oct 2014)

¿Pero qué mierda es esta? ¿Por qué cojones remonta?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Toma. Mis arcelores en verde...hoy, claro... porque desde que las compré, me están haciendo un buen boquete...


----------



## Durmiente (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no , al fondo a la derecha 8:



¿Seguro que esto tiene fondo?


----------



## bur-bur (16 Oct 2014)

Ese draghi ese draghi eeee


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

TarasBulba dijo:


> Buenas,
> Es aqui donde el apocalipsis?



El hilo de apocalipsis es este...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/19713-no-mas-apocalipsis.html

Lealo con atención y despues nos cuenta.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Seguro que esto tiene fondo?



claro ( voz de Bane ) 8600-8500 pero antes pullback desde 9200 hasta 9900-10000 :Baile:


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Atención, parece que Versar vuelve a desbocarse.
Gracias Atman.


Edito: vendo peregrine y entro en versar.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro ( voz de Bane ) 8600-8500 pero antes pullback desde 9200 hasta 9900-10000 :Baile:



jajaja un piensas en los 8600? error.

no has visto hoy donde he localizado el minimo y he entrado largo?

esos 8600 están totalmente fuera de objetivo, ya que si se ven es que se ha roto la tendencia alcista. el ibex no bajará de 9000 ya lo verás.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajaja un piensas en los 8600? error.
> 
> no has visto hoy donde he localizado el minimo y he entrado largo?
> 
> esos 8600 están totalmente fuera de objetivo, ya que si se ven es que se ha roto la tendencia alcista. el ibex no bajará de 9000 ya lo verás.



ya lo veras tu aprendiz de troll , no solo veras la llegada a los 8600 , tambien el pullback


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ole no me ha saltado stop.....
> 
> cosa rara
> 
> ...



menudo dia hoy,........otra vez salida en máximos

ya está bien para hoy

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 16:21 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo veras tu aprendiz de troll , no solo veras la llegada a los 8600 , tambien el pullback



serás tu el troll que confias en una figurita de doble techo.....que son figuras para enganchar a novatos.

hacemos apuesta? abro hilo?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> menudo dia hoy,........otra vez salida en máximos
> 
> ya está bien para hoy
> 
> ...



los novatos son enganchados cuando persiguen figuras que luego no terminan de formarse , en este caso la figura se ha completado


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo veras tu aprendiz de troll , no solo veras la llegada a los 8600 , tambien el pullback



seguro que tambien eres de los que piensa que hay un hch en fcc.......

jajajajaj si es que, que yo hace 10 años también pensaba asi....

fcc en 12.49 he entrado, ya llevo un 3% y a ver si me aguanta y me sube a 24

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 16:26 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> los novatos son enganchados cuando persiguen figuras que luego no terminan de formarse , en este caso la figura se ha completado



abro hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

menuda bola-tilidad :8: 

chaval no tienes ni gota conocimiento , una figura ya formada y rota es lo mejor que hay para invertir , otra cosa son las probables figuras , aqui no hablamos de probables sino de hechos :no:


----------



## Durmiente (16 Oct 2014)

Parecia que le habían dado al botón de comprar en USA

Ha habido un repunte de 20 puntos en el sp, no?

Ahora vuelven las cosas más despacito...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

Joder, menudos latigazos del IBEX. 150 puntos en dos minutos para arriba y aluego para adebajo...

Está fibrilando.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Son espasmos.



Espasmos sanos. ::


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menuda bola-tilidad :8:
> 
> chaval no tienes ni gota conocimiento , una figura ya formada y rota es lo mejor que hay para invertir , otra cosa son las probables figuras , aqui no hablamos de probables sino de hechos :no:



jajajajaj paso de pelearme, luego abro hilo y veremos quien tiene razón.

soy el mejor del foro y vas a perder, te aviso

te intento ayudar y encima te pones chulito.:´´(


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Oct 2014)

Ahora mismo es peligrosísimo entrar, no existe una tendencia clara a muy corto plazo y cualquier latigazo se folla stops por arriba y por abajo. Yo de momento espectador


----------



## Misterio (16 Oct 2014)

Ha sido un cierre de cortos de 20 puntos en el SP, recogida de ganancias por si acaso porque ya empiezan a decir lo de siempre..



> Bullard dice que siga la QE...
> Bullard asegura que la economía está fuerte pero que las perspectivas de inflación son inquietantes ( por bajas) y que por ello habría que valor seguir con la QE...
> 
> Por eso las bolsas son tan asimétricas cuando baja y cuando suben. Y por eso es peligroso meterse corto en las bajadas si no es a corto. Cuando suben nadie protesta, cuando bajan hay multitud de declaraciones y de actos, que tratan de frenar la bajada, como las prohibiciones de cortos que vimos en la bajada de hace unos años.



Sin QE perpetua esto no tira el problema esta en que los alemanes aquí lo tendrían que ver negro como los cojones de un grillo para hacerla, así que mucho más tiene que bajar esto si quieren acojonar a alguien.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Por favor, si alguien encuentra una cotizada en el Nasdaq o en otro mercado usano (otc no, please) que lleve dos subidas seguidas por encima del 5%, venga de una larga bajada o una larga travesía en el desierto, que sea de pequeña o mediana capitalización y quiere ganarse un amigo, por favor que nos lo haga saber.
Aprovechemos el foro que es una herramienta cojonuda para esto.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

joer el dax va a rebotar a máximos de ayer pero hay que dejar unos stops de más de 100 y pico puntos...

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 16:40 ----------

300 pips va rebotar el dax


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Oct 2014)

Al final solo se ha quedado en un susto. Pero como se suele decir. Winter is coming.


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Por favor, si alguien encuentra una cotizada en el Nasdaq o en otro mercado usano (otc no, please) que lleve dos subidas seguidas por encima del 5%, venga de una larga bajada o una larga travesía en el desierto, que sea de pequeña o mediana capitalización y quiere ganarse un amigo, por favor que nos lo haga saber.
> Aprovechemos el foro que es una herramienta cojonuda para esto.



ANR??? ::::::
Aunque de muy baja capitaliazación no es...


----------



## Pepinho (16 Oct 2014)

No va a quedar liquidez para el rally de fin de año... si llegamos.


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2014)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Al final solo se ha quedado en un susto. Pero como se suele decir. Winter is coming.



Todo perfecto, el putibex va amplificando los movimientos del SP.

cuando el SP caiga de verdad, el putibex va a escarbar en el lodazal.


----------



## Durmiente (16 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Todo perfecto, el putibex va amplificando los movimientos del SP.
> 
> cuando el SP caiga de verdad, el putibex va a escarbar en el lodazal.



Hoy te veo *optimista, Bertok*...

(Es broma, es broma...)


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Novavax es para medio y largo plazo, para mí esta farma dará mucho de que hablar este siglo y en positivo, nos es un chicharro ni es para especular a cuchillo como estoy haciendo con otras, pero cuando termine la tormenta conviene considerarla para una cartera "value".


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

cerrara en minimos , seria un pullback muy escualido , necesita ir a los 9200 :no:


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ANR??? ::::::
> Aunque de muy baja capitaliazación no es...



Pues cumple perfectamente, conozco la historia del foro con anr pero no tengo prejuicios de ningún tipo, lo importante es sumar.
La pongo en seguimiento.


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Hoy te veo *optimista, Bertok*...
> 
> (Es broma, es broma...)



Estoy optimista.

Se van dando todas las circusntancias para que el putibex amplifique las malas noticias y minusvalore las "buenas noticias".

Es cuestión de tiempo que lo pongan en el lugar que se corresponde por sus fundamentales.

Otro tema es la sociedad española, ahí soy pesimista - realista y sólo veo miseria y sufrimiento para ancianos y niños.


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

Veamos como esta españa:

Las exportaciones bajando

La balanza por cuenta corriente a tomar por culo

El ahorro de los hogares cerca de perforar minimos historicos

La inflacion subyacente en negativo

El PIB, bueno el folleteo pagado y los polvitos blancos parece que repuntan un poquillo.


----------



## juan35 (16 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Por favor, si alguien encuentra una cotizada en el Nasdaq o en otro mercado usano (otc no, please) que lleve dos subidas seguidas por encima del 5%, venga de una larga bajada o una larga travesía en el desierto, que sea de pequeña o mediana capitalización y quiere ganarse un amigo, por favor que nos lo haga saber.
> Aprovechemos el foro que es una herramienta cojonuda para esto.



FREE. FreeSeas Inc


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

de -4.75 a -2%.--------------quien ha tenido cojones de entrar en -4.75? yo.

oye mañana deberia rebotar lo perdido hoy.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 17:08 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Veamos como esta españa:
> 
> Las exportaciones bajando
> 
> ...



si pero eso no es vinculante con la bolsa.


----------



## Namreir (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> si pero eso no es vinculante con la bolsa.



Ya claro, y PRISA va a dar un subidon de la hostia, por que la realidad a la bolsa le importa una mierda, y tal y pascual.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya claro, y PRISA va a dar un subidon de la hostia, por que la realidad a la bolsa le importa una mierda, y tal y pascual.



muchos no entendéis porque se mueve la bolsa arriba y abajo.......si os creéis que un dato de exportaciones es motivo para hacer bajar o subir la bolsa, esto no sirve para nada, pero lo usarán como escusa para subir o bajar según toque por AT.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> FREE. FreeSeas Inc



Otia, esa la conozco, transporte marítimo, esa si que está como el Espirito Santo a finales de junio, ese si es un chicharro suicida con potencial, mira que soy echao pa lante pero en esa no tengo webs.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> vuelvo a entrar en fcc para el lp que me han echado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 13:11 ----------
> 
> ...



oleeeeeeeee fcc, ya +4%

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 17:22 ----------

y dax ya recuperando lo bajado hoy.


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Oct 2014)

Menudas doji liberulas se estan viendo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

brutal , intenta darse la vuelta y pumba trallaso pabajo


----------



## juan35 (16 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Otia, esa la conozco, transporte marítimo, esa si que está como el Espirito Santo a finales de junio, ese si es un chicharro suicida con potencial, mira que soy echao pa lante pero en esa no tengo webs.



jajajaja, si se las trae, yo entre a 0.11 y ya estoy fuera. Te puede hacer un +300 como un -300. S2


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Maxwell Technologies, lleva unos días haciéndome ojitos, pero no se puede estar en todas .


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> muchos no entendéis porque se mueve la bolsa arriba y abajo.......si os creéis que un dato de exportaciones es motivo para hacer bajar o subir la bolsa, esto no sirve para nada, pero lo usarán como escusa para subir o bajar según toque por AT.



Ponedme al día, por favor, que son muchos años sin pasar por aquí ..

¿Este señor se pasa así todo el día? 
Me recuerda a alguien ...







_


----------



## juan35 (16 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Por favor, si alguien encuentra una cotizada en el Nasdaq o en otro mercado usano (otc no, please) que lleve dos subidas seguidas por encima del 5%, venga de una larga bajada o una larga travesía en el desierto, que sea de pequeña o mediana capitalización y quiere ganarse un amigo, por favor que nos lo haga saber.
> Aprovechemos el foro que es una herramienta cojonuda para esto.



Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARNA)


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

A ver hacia donde tira Versar


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2014)

Carbon absolutamente ON FIRE (logico,para eso es carbon :


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Newlink en su linea, que dure.

En Versar por debajo de 6,50 me piro.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

pedazo volumen :8:

el 12 de mayo de 2010 se acerco a lo de hoy :8:

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 17:56 ----------

es algo que no se ve en 4 años :ouch:


----------



## payasete (16 Oct 2014)

Vaya,vaya,vaya. Como ha moderado al final el ibex-35 su caída. Jodeos bajistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2014)

aun caera , segun mis calculos el lunes comenzara el pullback ienso:


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

Speculo dijo:


> Ponedme al día, por favor, que son muchos años sin pasar por aquí ..
> 
> ¿Este señor se pasa así todo el día?
> Me recuerda a alguien ...
> ...



soy un troll...........el amo de la bolsa, pero un troll.

hoy cerrado gap ibex y reboteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Speculo (16 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy un troll...........el amo de la bolsa, pero un troll.
> 
> hoy cerrado gap ibex y reboteeeeeeeeeeeee



Ah, bien, es que no estaba seguro. 
No es personal porque no te conozco, así que disculpa si ya no te contesto más. Te voy a poner en el Ignore porque tus aportaciones molestan un poco y no sirven de mucho. Si por lo menos hicieras algún chascarrillo gracioso ...

Saludos.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Versar: como me gustaría disponer de unos milloncejos para barrer stops, debe ser la hostia oyes, de momento sigo dentro.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 18:19 ----------




payasete dijo:


> Vaya,vaya,vaya. Como ha moderado al final el ibex-35 su caída. Jodeos bajistas.



Los analistos dicen que los grandes fondos llevan un +15% en el IBEX este año y están vendiendo para cobrar las plusvalías y tapar agujeros de otros índices, lo que no sé es a partir de qué soporte cae ese 15%.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

Speculo dijo:


> Ah, bien, es que no estaba seguro.
> No es personal porque no te conozco, así que disculpa si ya no te contesto más. Te voy a poner en el Ignore porque tus aportaciones molestan un poco y no sirven de mucho. Si por lo menos hicieras algún chascarrillo gracioso ...
> 
> Saludos.



no sirven de mucho?

jajajaja solo sirven para saber donde comprar y donde vender, casi nada.

dax mañana arriba,


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Sigo en las tres, pero newlink aún tiene 23 USD por recuperar hasta máximos anuales, de momento no se detiene para consolidar y me está haciendo muy feliz .
Vaya día en Europa, y nos lo queríamos perder.
Me voy a dar una vuelta que el viento sopla del sur .


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Oct 2014)

Joder el petróleo , menudo petardazo para arriba


----------



## Topongo (16 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Sigo en las tres, pero newlink aún tiene 23 USD por recuperar hasta máximos anuales, de momento no se detiene para consolidar y me está haciendo muy feliz .
> Vaya día en Europa, y nos lo queríamos perder.
> Me voy a dar una vuelta que el viento sopla del sur .



Vd es de bilbao verdad? Mejor dia para juernear dificil..al final la cagada del stop saldrá bien y todo 
Pepon de mi vida mañana ...

Creo. .*




*esto tiene copyright de durmiente

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 20:01 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> no sirven de mucho?
> 
> jajajaja solo sirven para saber donde comprar y donde vender, casi nada.
> 
> dax mañana arriba,









Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2014)

vamos a ver, hay que estar largo en dax.

pero está super volatil, y te pulen el stop de 100 pips a la que te descuidas.

le queda 300 pips de subida que lo hará o mañana o lunes-martes.


----------



## Garrafón (16 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vd es de bilbao verdad? Mejor dia para juernear dificil..al final la cagada del stop saldrá bien y todo
> Pepon de mi vida mañana ...
> 
> Creo. .*
> ...



Si, salió bien pero palmando un 7%.
Con Lake hostia al canto, un -19% desde que entré
Newlink +20,02 

Hoy he palmado un 8%.
Necesito un mercado bajista, si cierra en positivo arriesgar donde yo lo hago me sale rana.
Echaba mucho de menos operar intradía como esta semana, y con un mercado así es un puntazo, a pesar de perder hoy el cómputo general es muy positivo.
Mañana no sé, el miedo es un sentimiento mucho mas fuerte que la esperanza (Kostolany), me adaptaré a lo que surja e intentaré sacar tajada.


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Oct 2014)

Bueno, veo que se piensa que en dax va a cerrar la clavicular en dos tardes ...







y estamos a 15 del mes, y mañana vienes. Cuanto les ha costado antes de media tres... cuatro meses ...

Hay que hacer deberes de vez en cuando. Las ultimas semanas JPM y BS han abierto cortos y otros muchos (la mayoria aumentos). Por otra parte van aumenando posiciones largas en otras accs (el objetivo no creo que sea para una semana). 

Se siguen atreviendo hasta con VW aunque han reducido un poco.

BG Master Fund Plc VOLKSWAGEN AKTIENGESELLSCHAFT
Historie DE0007664005 0,89 % 2013-10-03
BG Master Fund Plc Volkswagen Versicherung Aktiengesellschaft
Historie DE0007664039 0,98 % 2014-09-22

y con la innombrable incluso aumentando

Lansdowne Partners (UK) LLP Münchener Rückversicherungs-Gesellschaft Aktiengesellschaft in München
Historie DE0008430026 1,21 % 2014-10-06

El euro sube porque mario no hace lo que se espera o porque se compran euros? Bonos Alemanes en -, petroleo que va para abajo, bolsas cayendo a saco ... deflacion, que recuerdos ...

Se sigue soltando y hasta a simple vista se ve. Y hoy buen volumen y muchos nervios. Hoy solo ganan las gacelas que vuelven a casa y compran y compran y sube y sube ....

Esto esta muy peligroso, tengan cuidado. Yo de largos ... me quedo en la barrera.


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Oct 2014)

gracias por el post hombre-mosca, y sus oscuras verdades.


qué quieres decir con cosas como estas

_"y estamos a 15 del mes, y mañana vienes".

"Cuanto les ha costado antes de media tres... cuatro meses ..."_
¿el qué? ¿a quiénes? 

y sobre todo esta:
_
"Hoy solo ganan las gacelas que vuelven a casa y compran y compran y sube y sube ...."_

ganan o pierden? las gacelas?

¿es sánscrito para mi? ¿o brillante uh paradoja?

gracias, y mil perdones por tantas dudas.


----------



## Don Pedro (17 Oct 2014)

Mi enhorabuena señor Topongo que coseche buenas plusvis para que a su vástago no le falte de nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

piramideamos mas cortos en ibex , para el lunes volveremos a los 9350 y desde ahi realizaremos el pullback ienso:


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

voy largo ibex.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Oct 2014)

¿Y esto? :: Se les ha ido...
Noticias de ltima hora y opinin de Espaa y el mundo - Libertad Digital



> Urgente
> El Ibex sube más de un 2,5% tras dos días de desplomes




Yo veo que sube un 0.7%..:
Buenos dias.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Y esto? :: Se les ha ido...
> Noticias de ltima hora y opinin de Espaa y el mundo - Libertad Digital
> 
> 
> ...



quisieron decir que sube un menos 2,5% ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quisieron decir que sube un menos 2,5% ienso:



Ya lo han quitado. Al becario de LD colleja y lefazo.


----------



## ProfePaco (17 Oct 2014)

y ya estamos planos...


----------



## lonchaminimalista (17 Oct 2014)

Periolistoooos que han ejtudiao en la hunibersidad ienso:
Captura del periódico de la mañana


----------



## plusvis (17 Oct 2014)

Qué bueno esto de El Periódico hoyga!
Lo acabo de leer mientras almorzaba y ni me he dado cuenta. Buena vista.


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

empieza la fiesta.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 09:41 ----------

ala fuera por hoy, +40 pips, 400 euritos.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 09:43 ----------

mantengo largos dax, stop ya en minimos

ha activado hchi.

0.4, a 10€ el pip.

220 pips de subida=2220 eur


----------



## inversobres (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> empieza la fiesta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 09:41 ----------
> 
> ala fuera por hoy, +40 pips, 400 euritos.



Taaaaan listo que eres y te has perdido 100 pipos de subida?? oh madre mia otro cagaoros.

Cuadrilla felatriz.

Otro fail mas de carpatos y su sequito de papel higienico.


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Taaaaan listo que eres y te has perdido 100 pipos de subida?? oh madre mia otro cagaoros.
> 
> Cuadrilla felatriz.
> 
> Otro fail mas de carpatos y su sequito de papel higienico.



si me ha saltado el stop........en realidad ahora veo que son 110 pips pero he puesto la mitad de lo que pensaba de contratos...

pero del dax los he pillado integros porque voy desde ayer en minimos jajajaj

300 pips casi,,,,,multiplica

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 09:55 ----------

venga va cierro 1 mini dax que ha llegado a resistencia intra


----------



## Krim (17 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Taaaaan listo que eres y te has perdido 100 pipos de subida?? oh madre mia otro cagaoros.
> 
> Cuadrilla felatriz.
> 
> Otro fail mas de carpatos y su sequito de papel higienico.



Como toros entrando al trapo.

Si hay algún bajista enculado, que no diga que no se le avisó...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Taaaaan listo que eres y te has perdido 100 pipos de subida?? oh madre mia otro cagaoros.
> 
> Cuadrilla felatriz.
> 
> Otro fail mas de carpatos y su sequito de papel higienico.



Cuentanos un poco. ¿Que te hizo Carpatos? ¿Perdiste mucha pasta? ¿Te quito la novia de pequeño? 
¿Cuando nos vais a privar tu el aprendiz de trolecillo de vuestras valiosas aportaciones?


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

brutal

os dije que recuperariamos la caida de 2 sesiones..........ahi vamos, hoy mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

las cosas estan demasiado aceleradas , el pullback ya esta hecho , ahora iremos sin freno a los 8600 :abajo:


----------



## moisty70 (17 Oct 2014)

vuelta al 9740


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a 10€ el pip.



o sea que tienes invertidos 100k no? curiosidad...


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2014)

Hoy pastamos por verdes praderas, sol después de la tempestad, pero ¿estamos en otoño? 

Trolecillos saltando de flor en flor, gacelillas soñando con volver a tener verde su cuenta-jardin y nuestro duendecillo verde con su cabreo eterno, dando caña al personal. 

Empieza bien el viernes, pero:
Esto lo manejan primos de Pandoro y nadie sabe como acabará, 
Con el culo escocido o sin que te puedas sentar. 

P. D. Poema popular anónimo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

ano-nimo tenia que ser ienso:

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 10:27 ----------

queriais guano , pues os vais a jartar , en cinco o seis sesiones llegaremos a los 8600-8500 :no:

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 10:29 ----------

mpbk trollsito ahi tienes tu pullback y ahora veras el rally mas brutal que el respetable gacelerio haya conocido :no:


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2014)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> o sea que tienes invertidos 100k no? curiosidad...



Si, es rico, además de listo guapo y con un rabo enorme. Aquí estamos enamoraditos de él HOYGA!! 

Si tiene por ahí un trabajo para él no dude, en el último casting no lo quisieron para poner cafés, y lleva no se cuantos años en el paro una mente tan privilegiada.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> o sea que tienes invertidos 100k no? curiosidad...



No hombre... va con apalancamiento 1:100.000.000


----------



## Krim (17 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si, es rico, además de listo guapo y con un rabo enorme. Aquí estamos enamoraditos de él HOYGA!!
> 
> Si tiene por ahí un trabajo para él no dude, en el último casting no lo quisieron para poner cafés, y lleva no se cuantos años en el paro una mente tan privilegiada.



No es una defensa del cansino megalómano, pero cualquier pelagatos puede tener 100k en el DAX apalancado con unos cientos de euros. Que sea buena idea o no, es más que discutible.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

A ver si nos dan una alegría a los sufridos accionistas de Mastercard:

Mastercard : Apple Pay Coming 10/20 for MasterCard Cardholders | 4-Traders
AmEx quarterly profit rises as U.S. card holders spend more | 4-Traders
Ayer en el after subía cerca de un 5%. Veremos lo que hace hoy.


----------



## Xiux (17 Oct 2014)

Cuidado con vencimientos de las 12:00 hs !

Por ahora reboton reboton, el pull back tan esperado?


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

El EUR/USD en modo cohete! Cagoen!


----------



## Topongo (17 Oct 2014)

Oigan compren ohl por ejjjpaña... 
Al fina lo de la fábula esa del chino y el caballo que cuenta ane con la topongada del error en el stop .... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (17 Oct 2014)

Pues nada, al final se nos ha quedado en Guanus Interruptus


----------



## inversobres (17 Oct 2014)

Y hubo pepinazo. Pero claro, ya sabemos que no soy el jato ni el otro consonantes.

Ale,a esperar por ahi arriba a echar unas risas.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

el pullback se ha completado , ahora solo tendreis guano en cantidades industriales , advertidos quedais ratitas :no:


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (17 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el pullback se ha completado , ahora solo tendreis guano en cantidades industriales , advertidos quedais ratitas :no:



a partir de ya o de mañana?


----------



## Norske (17 Oct 2014)

Aterrizaje perfecto del vencimiento de opciones del eurostoxx, suave y sin turbulencias. Aunque hace muy mal tiempo, las miles de horas de vuelo acumulada hace que el piloto sea un maestro en estas situaciones.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Oct 2014)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/kYSi8_8bECk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> a partir de ya o de mañana?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues nada, al final se nos ha quedado en Guanus Interruptus



Mierda, mire que me hacia ilusión.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

el doble techo estaba claro , pero se ha desatado a una velocidad increible , solo con aumentar la velocidad han jodido ha muchos que sabiamos que ocurriria , no hemos podido aprovecharlo totalmente :ouch:

pero bueno lo que queda hasta 8500 seran plusvis y el reboton desde ahi tambien :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (17 Oct 2014)

Da la impresión de que hay que estar tranquilitos, en liquidez....

A lo mejor me paso de prudente (o cobarde, según se miro).


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el doble techo estaba claro , pero se ha desatado a una velocidad increible , solo con aumentar la velocidad han jodido *ha muchos* que sabiamos que ocurriria , no hemos podido aprovecharlo totalmente :ouch:
> 
> pero bueno lo que queda hasta 8500 seran plusvis y el reboton desde ahi tambien :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

un consejo , no mires hora de aventuras cuando estes de resacon , produce un efecto raro de cojones :ouch:


----------



## Adicto (17 Oct 2014)

¿Qué deseáis que pase al final del día? ¿Qué suba o que baje? yo quiero que baje .
Cuánto más bajo más barato para los que tenemos liquidez fuera.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

Me estoy acordando ahora mismo, no se porqué, de un día que el premarket usano subió hasta más de un 2% y luego acabó ostiando miserablemente y cerrando r-ojete calor como hacía mucho que no sucedía.
No tiene pinta de que sea lo que va a suceder pero ese día tampoco lo parecía ::


----------



## Durmiente (17 Oct 2014)

Que tranquilito está hoy el hilo no?


----------



## Snowball (17 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me estoy acordando ahora mismo, no se porqué, de un día que e*l premarket usano subió hasta más de un 2% y luego acabó ostiando miserablemente* y cerrando r-ojete calor como hacía mucho que no sucedía.
> No tiene pinta de que sea lo que va a suceder pero ese día tampoco lo parecía ::



Eso mismo he leido a foreros de ZERO HEDGE.

Comentaban que cuando el "meltdown" de 2008, hubo días donde el premarket del DOW venía con subidas de 300 o 400 pipos... para luego bajar un 3 o 4% )


----------



## Topongo (17 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Que tranquilito está hoy el hilo no?



Si, si, perdon por el retraso... he andado muy liado hoy aun estando de vacas y no he podido poner la lenceria de la mañana 
::::


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

Buenos Zero Hedge no es que sea el foro de la piruleta que estos son más cenizos que el copón.
De hecho se rumorea que Bertok duerme colgado bocabajo con una foto de Nosferatu a la derecha y otra del Tyler este a la izquierda.
De lo que te hablo pasó hace unos meses.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Oct 2014)

Había vuelto a comprar IBE y he vuelto a vender.

Esta vez con pequeñas ganancias. No mucho, desde luego...

Ahora, liquidez total.

Todo puede pasar, pero me da mala espina la cosa.

No me hagáis caso, que siempre me equivoco...


----------



## Adicto (17 Oct 2014)

¿Cómo abrirá la bolsa americana? Es raro que haya poco movimiento, con lo divertido que esta la bolsa esta semana.


----------



## Snowball (17 Oct 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Cómo abrirá la bolsa americana? Es raro que haya poco movimiento, con lo divertido que esta la bolsa esta semana.



Viene verde verde...

*Intentarán que rebote hasta los 1905*, si pasa dicha resistencia, volvemos a la senda alcista.


----------



## Adicto (17 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Había vuelto a comprar IBE y he vuelto a vender.
> 
> Esta vez con pequeñas ganancias. No mucho, desde luego...
> 
> ...



Mala pinta en qué sentido? En que estamos a las puertas del gran guano de la siguiente crisis mundial que ya está asomando la patita o mini guano a la espera del gran guano para el año que viene o el siguiente.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos Zero Hedge no es que sea el foro de la piruleta que estos son más cenizos que el copón.
> De hecho se rumorea que Bertok duerme colgado bocabajo con una foto de Nosferatu a la derecha y otra del Tyler este a la izquierda.
> De lo que te hablo pasó hace unos meses.



colgado de los huevos , digalo todo :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

Yo ya en de donde se cuelga cada uno no entro ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Oct 2014)

Mark Twain: “Octubre es uno de los meses particularmente peligrosos para especular en Bolsa. Los otros meses peligrosos son julio, enero, septiembre, abril, noviembre, mayo, marzo, junio, diciembre, agosto y febrero”.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

Vamos compañeros arcishhhtillas!!! Hasta los 1919 y más allá!!!!








---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 14:28 ----------

Futures gain on Fed speculation; data on tap | 4-Traders


> U.S. stock index futures rose on Friday, putting the S&P 500 on track to trim its decline for the week, on hopes the Federal Reserve might slow the wind-down of its stimulus in light of recent weakness in global demand.
> 
> The S&P 500 and Nasdaq eked out slight gains on Thursday after another choppy session as economic data eased fears about the potential effect of a weakening global economy on the United States and following remarks by St. Louis Federal Reserve Bank President James Bullard that the U.S. central bank may want to keep up its bond buying stimulus for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## asador de manteca (17 Oct 2014)

Por lo que leo en este y otros foros hay bastante liquidez entre el gacelerio, esto en principo me parece señal alcista


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Oct 2014)

Compra en Octubre y vende en Mayo...el Ibex es fácil fácil...pero nada nada que soy un trollete de via estrecha...a por looooos 6000, entonces...(me pillare una sillita pa sentarme a ejjjjjjjperarrr)...::


----------



## Krim (17 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me estoy acordando ahora mismo, no se porqué, de un día que el premarket usano subió hasta más de un 2% y luego acabó ostiando miserablemente y cerrando r-ojete calor como hacía mucho que no sucedía.
> No tiene pinta de que sea lo que va a suceder pero ese día tampoco lo parecía ::



Ese día fue bueno, aunque mira, me estoy acordando de otro que fue la polla. Todo iba en rojo, Pandoro arrasando con todo, la puta tauromaquia. Abrieron los usanos en un -0.5% o así, pero de inmediato se fueron a plomo abajo, a casi un -2%...todo dios sacándose la polla y matándose a pajas, pensando en un 4%...Y de repente, media vuelta y terminaron cerrando en plano.

Ay espera ¡¡Si eso fue ayer!!

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 14:36 ----------




Snowball dijo:


> Viene verde verde...
> 
> *Intentarán que rebote hasta los 1905*, si pasa dicha resistencia, volvemos a la senda alcista.



Exactamente la misma lectura que tengo, aunque mi nivel es 1910 aprox...


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2014)

USA abrirá y ojales dilatará

"Garcilaso de la Verga"


----------



## inversobres (17 Oct 2014)

Ahi arriba estoy, llueve? no! a saber que es.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 15:28 ----------

Ahora todo el mundo ve verde esto? que cosas tiene la vida.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos Zero Hedge no es que sea el foro de la piruleta que estos son más cenizos que el copón.
> De hecho se rumorea que Bertok duerme colgado bocabajo con una foto de Nosferatu a la derecha y otra del Tyler este a la izquierda.
> De lo que te hablo pasó hace unos meses.



Es hora de salir de caza


----------



## Garrafón (17 Oct 2014)

En Lake fuera por debajo de 20
En Newlink fuera por debajo de 30,5

Otro día en el paraíso.

Newlink bye

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 15:49 ----------

Westmoreland Coal Co. (WLB) 

Para que digan del carbón ::


----------



## inversobres (17 Oct 2014)

Se acabo el guano por un tiempo, Jur jur. 

A los Misterios y cia, ejercirtad la glotis.


----------



## Seren (17 Oct 2014)

Uy como está el ibex, a mas de uno estos dias le tienen que haber dado ostias por ambos lados


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Oct 2014)

Esperamos los 6000, otro Octubre será Asustaviejas....


----------



## Garrafón (17 Oct 2014)

Anadigics deperezándose del vapuleo, acción ideal para una cartera de recuperación a medio plazo, poca capitalización, fábrica nueva que está pagada y les ha costado el doble de lo que ahora vale en bolsa, se ha quitado mucha deuda, tiene acuerdos con Samsung y está remontando los mínimos anuales.
La bolsa es riesgo.


Sería curioso que con todo lo que hemos visto y oído ahora subieran el carbón y el Uranio.


----------



## Misterio (17 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Se acabo el guano por un tiempo, Jur jur.
> 
> A los Misterios y cia, ejercirtad la glotis.



Eres tan corto que no sabes ni que estas en un foro y que los mensajes se guardan, tranquilo que te recuerdo los tuyos de este mes, porque si tengo que poner los del año bloqueo la base de datos de los owneds que ibas a llevar.




inversobres dijo:


> Bienvenidos oncemiles ibex again.
> 
> Ayer sali trasquilado del usa, mala vision y cagada gorda esperando cierre en maximos.
> 
> ...






inversobres dijo:


> Este guano usano es fake total, correccion mediocre y punto.
> 
> Tienen a la fed cuando quieran.






inversobres dijo:


> 10600 alla vamos.
> 
> Sp rebotin de 20 pipos, sino al tiempo.





inversobres dijo:


> Soy yo solo o esta semana ha sido una pobre correccion para eliminar himbersores?
> 
> No lo veo bajista, yo al menos.





inversobres dijo:


> Amen, vaya chupinazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 08:21 ----------
> 
> ...






inversobres dijo:


> Vuelta a maximos, jaleo en la apeetura yanki.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 15:46 ----------
> 
> ...





inversobres dijo:


> Es imposible ver dos dias seguidos de rojo en usa.
> 
> Malditos hijos de perra, no lo quieren ni lo van a tirar.
> 
> Esto es todo una puta farsa.






inversobres dijo:


> El ibex es una mierda al lado del SP o DAX.
> 
> Por cierto que ha pasado?? de repente ha pegado el pepinazo. Menudo subidon por la puta cara.
> 
> ...






inversobres dijo:


> Ayer se quitaron de encima a miles de subnormales confiados en que llegaba el apocalipsis.
> 
> Van a cerrar por encima del cierre del lunes. Al tanto. (para el dow son unos 240 pipos de subida).





inversobres dijo:


> 1965, ahi la esta el tema. Que hoy se toca, pienso que es seguro.
> 
> Pienso que aun no se ha roto nada en ninguna parte. Sigue siendo una correccion mediocre y pauperrima. El VIX sigue chocando en 18 aprox, todo controladito y dando margen para volver a 12 y llevar el SP bien por encima de los 2000.
> 
> ...






inversobres dijo:


> Y ahi estan, por encima del cierre del lunes y camino de vuelta a los 2000 SP.
> 
> El subnormal del troll dice que ahora va largo.
> 
> ...






inversobres dijo:


> Toma verde y el euro se da la vuelta pabajo.
> 
> Tarde alcista.







inversobres dijo:


> Pese a ser festivo la bolsa usana abre hoy.
> 
> Al loro que puede haber movida.
> 
> ...





inversobres dijo:


> Despues del galleton usano de ayer, me esperaba otra cosa hoy en europa.
> 
> LAstima.
> 
> ...






inversobres dijo:


> Ya empiezan a calentar el ambiente con el BCE y la FED.
> 
> Esta semana mas de uno pierde hasta el alma.
> 
> ...






inversobres dijo:


> Peponian al canto...? ya no se que decir.






inversobres dijo:


> Al loro con el reversal, al loro. Como lo den la vuelta, lo de mañana no va a ser subir sino lo siguiente.



Este último de antes de ayer, yo solamente me preocuparía si tienes más de 18 años, porque si tienes 15 entiendo las gilipolleces que pones día si y día también.


----------



## Topongo (17 Oct 2014)

Que bien y ohl de los peores valores del putibex* el ralph del ralph... eso si a la hora de bajar el puto amo... en fin twngo una ligera sensación de haber elegido mal ienso:

Buen finde a todos





*Bertok TM

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (17 Oct 2014)

Pues nada, a recuperar los 10.000 la semana que viene, aunque el sistema esta tocado todavia no esta hundido. Yo sigo con mi tactica de 2 a 4 operaciones al año. Os seguire leyende para aprender mas que nada. 

Disfrutad del finde!!!

Follad!!!

Pero poneros chubasquero, que si no os pasa como a Topongo.


----------



## inversobres (17 Oct 2014)

Cuidado como el VIX rompa los 20 hacia abajo. Pueden recuperar el SP de manera curiosa.

Y estamos haciendo maximos minuto a minuto, buen pepinazo.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 17:11 ----------

300 pips de subida ralph. Que, se atraganta la lefa o que?

Y un 1900 SP hoy mismo por uds.


----------



## Krim (17 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado como el VIX rompa los 20 hacia abajo. Pueden recuperar el SP de manera curiosa.
> 
> Y estamos haciendo maximos minuto a minuto, buen pepinazo.
> 
> ...



Sure, why not. Just as planned


----------



## inversobres (17 Oct 2014)

1897, que cerquita de los 1900. Punto clave, vx arrimando a los 20. Si no frenan ahora la pasada puede ser guapa.

Yalosabiayoismo is comming. Curioso que nada le pille a nadie a contrapie y tutto el mundo sepa lo que va a pasar.

Papel mojado.


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

he tenido mi mejor semana desde abril de 2009.

sobran las palabras......todo aciertos.

el dax ha recuperado la caida de dos dias como dije.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> he tenido mi mejor semana desde abril de 2009.
> 
> sobran las palabras......todo aciertos.
> 
> el dax ha recuperado la caida de dos dias como dije.



A ver si te forras, te retiras, te vas a tomar por culo y dejas de ensuciar el hilo ))))


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si te forras, te retiras, te vas a tomar por culo y dejas de ensuciar el hilo ))))



Un señor coñazo de persona como hacia tiempo que no veia...

Y mpbk tambien )


----------



## Durmiente (17 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si te forras, te retiras, te vas a tomar por culo y dejas de ensuciar el hilo ))))



Especialmente lo tercero


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si te forras, te retiras, te vas a tomar por culo y dejas de ensuciar el hilo ))))



quiero marcharme de verdad, pero es que soy adicto, mi placer es enseñar que soy el mejor.......y lo estoy consiguiendo.

de 10400 a 9400(cierro cortos en minimos), abro largos dax y ibex.....hoy a primera hora os digo que va a continuar la fiesta......fcc, entro ayer en minimos, ya +10% en 2 sesiones...

no sé que más queréis......


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> quiero marcharme de verdad, pero es que soy adicto, mi placer es enseñar que soy el mejor.......y lo estoy consiguiendo.
> 
> de 10400 a 9400(cierro cortos en minimos), abro largos dax y ibex.....hoy a primera hora os digo que va a continuar la fiesta......fcc, entro ayer en minimos, ya +10% en 2 sesiones...
> 
> no sé que más queréis......


----------



## sr.anus (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> quiero marcharme de verdad, pero es que soy adicto, mi placer es enseñar que soy el mejor.......y lo estoy consiguiendo.
> 
> de 10400 a 9400(cierro cortos en minimos), abro largos dax y ibex.....hoy a primera hora os digo que va a continuar la fiesta......fcc, entro ayer en minimos, ya +10% en 2 sesiones...
> 
> no sé que más queréis......



eres un muerto de hambre y lo sabemos todos!


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

porque nadie me quiere?

soys todos unos trolls o que pasa? clave todos los putos niveles,....voy a tener que abrir 30 contratos para quedarme satisfecho? me gusta más acertar en el foro que ganar dinero.


----------



## Topongo (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> porque nadie me quiere?
> 
> soys todos unos trolls o que pasa? clave todos los putos niveles,....voy a tener que abrir 30 contratos para quedarme satisfecho? me gusta más acertar en el foro que ganar dinero.


----------



## Garrafón (17 Oct 2014)

Saltaron los stops en todo, se acabó lo que se daba.

Vuelvo a entrar en RFMD, estaba en ella antes del cristo que se ha montado, ocho meses consecutivos subiendo que se ha tirado la cabrona, hasta setiembre, a partir de ahí corrigiendo de 12,78 a 9,15, vuelvo al valor, vuelvo al hogar, creo que esta corrección le ha venido muy bien y ahora cogerá impulso hasta los 15 o 16.
Se terminó la emoción.


----------



## Divad (17 Oct 2014)

Contrasta lo que dices con capturas de tus beneficios, así se te creerá más lo que dices.


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> empieza la fiesta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 09:41 ----------
> 
> ...



alcanzados,,,,,,,,,para variar.

todo queda escrito,........soy el mejor.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Oct 2014)

Al aspirante a becario eso, lo tengo ignorado.

Leo algo de lo que dice porque vosotros citais sus palabras...

En realidad me es indiferente.

Como troll revienta - hilos, le deseo que lo contraten a poner café a gente que sepa expresarse correctamente.

Le deseo, en concreto, unos 400€ de contrato por 10 horas dirarias poniendo cafés y rellenando la fotocopiadora de folios.

Es decir, más de lo que se merece.


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si, es rico, además de listo guapo y con un rabo enorme. Aquí estamos enamoraditos de él HOYGA!!
> 
> Si tiene por ahí un trabajo para él no dude, en el último casting no lo quisieron para poner cafés, y lleva no se cuantos años en el paro una mente tan privilegiada.



jajajaja en el ultimo casting me los comi a todos, y cobro 1300€ para ir 2 horas a la semana a comer con unos trajados a decirles mis inversiones.

les he sacado un 12% semanal a mis clientes......

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 18:29 ----------




sociedadponzi dijo:


> o sea que tienes invertidos 100k no? curiosidad...



claro, si las garantias son de 400eur...se llama cfds.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 18:30 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> brutal
> 
> os dije que recuperariamos la caida de 2 sesiones..........ahi vamos, hoy mismo.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Oct 2014)

joder que semanita! y solo estamos a mitad de Octubre :: ::


veeeenga viernes!!!


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

Divad dijo:


> Contrasta lo que dices con capturas de tus beneficios, así se te creerá más lo que dices.



hace falta?

si os digo cuando entrar o salir.........lo del ibex cayendo un 4.75 y yo entrando largo jajajaj, es algo que me avala como profesional.


----------



## Divad (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hace falta?
> 
> si os digo cuando entrar o salir.........lo del ibex cayendo un 4.75 y yo entrando largo jajajaj, es algo que me avala como profesional.



Callarías a muchas bocas, si no lo muestras parece que mucho escondes y solo hablas por hablar esperando escuchar las campanas.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hace falta?
> 
> si os digo cuando entrar o salir.........lo del ibex cayendo un 4.75 y yo entrando largo jajajaj, es algo que me avala como profesional.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hace falta?
> 
> si os digo cuando entrar o salir.........lo del ibex cayendo un 4.75 y yo entrando largo jajajaj, es algo que me avala como profesional.



Si, como ayer que empezo a peponear la cosa y un poco después escribiste: "acabo de entrar largo en Dax hace una hora":rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (17 Oct 2014)

¿De verdad merece la pena hablar con este retrasado mental?

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 20:08 ----------

Al final, parece que las cosas se están volviendo en contra del SP.

Llevan casi un 1% perdido desde los máximos...


----------



## Namreir (17 Oct 2014)

Yo le recomiendo una tila, y luego la pastillita, no vaya a ser que se pasen los efectos. Ah y que devuelva al sobrinito los papelitos del monopoly.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 20:25 ----------

Ah, y os dejo con una imagen, para que la mediteis el fin de semana







---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 20:28 ----------

Y cuidado con argentina y brasil que la soja esta en minimos desde 2010

http://tfc-charts.w2d.com/charts/SBM.GIF

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 20:33 ----------

Idem con el maiz y el trigo

http://futures.tradingcharts.com/charts/CNM.GIF

http://futures.tradingcharts.com/charts/ZWM.GIF


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Si, como ayer que empezo a peponear la cosa y un poco después escribiste: "acabo de entrar largo en Dax hace una hora":rolleye:



pues claro porque no pude postear........hubieses entrado y aun le quedaba subidón.

no me toques las pelotas que lo he dado los niveles d entrada y salida buenisimos...he sido el mejor del foro una vez más, y quizas el unico que supo ver los niveles de entrada,

1600 pips esta semana........del ibex.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 20:52 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> ¿De verdad merece la pena hablar con este retrasado mental?
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 20:08 ----------
> 
> ...



sin faltar eh...


----------



## Seren (17 Oct 2014)

Veo la gráfica del Nikkei de Namreir y como a finales de *los 80* llega a valer hasta *3,5 veces menos*. *Hoy* que anda por los 14.000 puntos vale *2,5 veces menos* que finales de los 80.

Pero tiene truco, mirad la gráfica del dolar-yen





[/IMG]

En *los 80* un dolar eran 250 yenes, y estos últimos años ha llegado hasta 75, que son casualmente *3,5 veces menos*. Y *hoy* que está a 106 por dolar son *2,5 veces menos* también! Vaya que casualidad!

Además se ve claramente como es el yen quien pega el subidón a partir de 1986 hasta el 89. 1989 justo el año que revienta la bolsa japonesa. Es decir, la brutal subida del yen es antes de que reviente la burbuja, por tanto es el culpable sin duda. Porque cualquier banco central puede controlar la cotizacion de su moneda, cualquiera, y ellos no quisieron.

La gráfica del Nikkei en dolares sería muy normilata. Parece que por fin el de las abenomics tras tropecientos años se ha dado cuenta donde estaba el problemm.

Por eso yo insisto en muchos hilos que el gran problema europeo son los patanes del BCE, la fuerza del euro y su deflación. Recordad que el euro llegó a estar en 2001 cuando lo sacaron a circulación a 0,8, y ahora un 60% más, a 1,28. Aún estan estos tipejos a tiempo de librarnos de la enfermedad japonesa.


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues claro porque no pude postear........hubieses entrado y aun le quedaba subidón.
> 
> no me toques las pelotas que lo he dado los niveles d entrada y salida buenisimos...he sido el mejor del foro una vez más, y quizas el unico que supo ver los niveles de entrada,
> 
> ...



No está faltando, te describe. Si sólo tú piensas que eres listo y la mayoría que eres retarded, lo más seguro es que lo seas.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 21:07 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> ¿De verdad merece la pena hablar con este retrasado mental?
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 20:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Un clásico, nos empuja en la apertura y luego se desinfla. Ahora fin de semana para que monten un QE o la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2014)

algo no termina de encajar , me temo que estamos ante un HCH un poco deformado ienso:

de ser asi volveremos a minimos que es donde pasa la gran alcista y solo entonces se producira el pullback a los 10100 ienso:


----------



## Krim (17 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No está faltando, te describe. Si sólo tú piensas que eres listo y la mayoría que eres retarded, lo más seguro es que lo seas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 21:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo lo que pienso es que aun queda algo mas de mamoneo hasta tocar los 1910, vender un poco el rebote y luego pato negro.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Misterio (17 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado como el VIX rompa los 20 hacia abajo. Pueden recuperar el SP de manera curiosa.
> 
> Y estamos haciendo maximos minuto a minuto, buen pepinazo.
> 
> ...



Una nueva entrada de cortos proporcionada por inversobres, desde este comentario el SP llego a bajar 20 puntos, no me extrañaría que los grandes brokers se fijen en sus comentarios para hacer justamente lo contrario.


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Oct 2014)

En serio, este pájaro es muy listo, de atontado no tiene ni un pelo.si alguna vez quiero reventar un foro ya sé cual es la estrategia perfecta. Consigue que todo el mundo termine entrando al trapo, es imposible aguantarse las ganas de decirle lo gilipollas que es.

Es más que evidente que se inventa niveles, entradas salidas, trabajos, taras mentales, joder! Se parte el culo con nosotros, consigue salir una y otra vez al escenario para que todos le veamos el culo.

Si empezáis a mirarlo desde esta perspectiva os daréis cuenta de lo interesantísima que es su conducta, no tiene ningún problema, simplemente cumple su trabajo a la perfección y de la manera más eficiente.

Le daría un thanks y todo si no fuera porque hace su papel tan bien que hasta sabiendo esto el muy cabrito me cae mal :Aplauso:

Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## Durmiente (17 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> algo no termina de encajar , me temo que estamos ante un HCH un poco deformado ienso:
> 
> de ser asi volveremos a minimos que es donde pasa la gran alcista y solo entonces se producira el pullback a los 10100 ienso:



¿Tu crees que, de alguna forma, algún día alguien se enterará de algo?

(Me planteo, por plantearme algo...)


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> quiero marcharme de verdad, pero es que soy adicto, mi placer es enseñar que soy el mejor.......y lo estoy consiguiendo.
> 
> de 10400 a 9400(cierro cortos en minimos), abro largos dax y ibex.....hoy a primera hora os digo que va a continuar la fiesta......fcc, entro ayer en minimos, ya +10% en 2 sesiones...
> 
> no sé que más queréis......



Tronco... Corrige la firma que tienes unas faltas de parvulario.


----------



## Garrafón (18 Oct 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> En serio, este pájaro es muy listo, de atontado no tiene ni un pelo.si alguna vez quiero reventar un foro ya sé cual es la estrategia perfecta. Consigue que todo el mundo termine entrando al trapo, es imposible aguantarse las ganas de decirle lo gilipollas que es.
> 
> Es más que evidente que se inventa niveles, entradas salidas, trabajos, taras mentales, joder! Se parte el culo con nosotros, consigue salir una y otra vez al escenario para que todos le veamos el culo.
> 
> ...




Ponedle en el ignore.
Tengo varios troles metidos en el ignore y el foro se lee muy bien, solo me entero de lo que dicen por los foreros que les contestan pero tampoco me detengo a leer demasiado.
En serio, con los troles en el ignore el foro se lee de pm.
Hombre, y ya si los banean sería la hostia en verso.


----------



## Naruto (18 Oct 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> En serio, este pájaro es muy listo, de atontado no tiene ni un pelo.si alguna vez quiero reventar un foro ya sé cual es la estrategia perfecta. Consigue que todo el mundo termine entrando al trapo, es imposible aguantarse las ganas de decirle lo gilipollas que es.
> 
> Es más que evidente que se inventa niveles, entradas salidas, trabajos, taras mentales, joder! Se parte el culo con nosotros, consigue salir una y otra vez al escenario para que todos le veamos el culo.
> 
> ...



Debo haber empezado a escribir un mensaje similar como unas 5 veces y nunca lo enviaba por no seguirle el juego. No son sólo los niveles, son las faltas de ortografía, las cagadas en Matemáticas básicas, y los otros posts diciendo gilipolleces. El conjunto lo hace tan odioso que es difícil resistirse.


----------



## rohirrim (18 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tronco... Corrige la firma que tienes unas faltas de parvulario.



ignorad a este hijo puta troll maricon de mpbk, es la unica manera de poder leer el foro ibex dignamente

mpbk, cabron, vete a tu puta casa hijo de puta...


----------



## tarrito (18 Oct 2014)

mejor esto que el OBK, Depeche Mode y Modern Talking ienso:

a ver si alguien capta el mensaje sublingual ::


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1EHel0fA4U


----------



## Garrafón (18 Oct 2014)

He estado repasando un poco por encima las empresas que mayores subidas han tenido estos últimos dos días en el Nasdaq, a partir de subidas del +5% salen unas 130 cotizadas, concretamente he mirado dónde se ha volcado el mercado a partir del dato de paro usano del jueves que calmó la tormenta (EEUU: el paro semanal caae por sorpresa y registra su dato más bajo en 14 años - elEconomista.es) y he escogido las seis que mejor comportamiento llevaban hasta septiembre y ahora tras la corrección pueden recuperar la senda, (suponiendo que lo peor haya pasado)



RF Micro Devices https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:RFMD&ei=571BVMjPMZDCwAOiuICwAg
Golar LNG Limited https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:GLNG&ei=y71BVJCaO-GfwwPR3IGgDQ
NetScout Systems https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:NTCT&ei=LL5BVLCZHIT5wAPfgYGQDg
Good Times Restaurants https://www.google.com/finance?q=goodtimes&ei=VbxBVMjGNKTXwAOI44GYDA
Westmoreland Coal https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:WLB&ei=GLtBVNj0FYKmwAPJjoCIDQ
Pilgrim's Pride https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:PPC&ei=A75BVKDpEeOEwAPLq4GYCA 

A RFMD he vuelto esta tarde.
Sorprende una carbonera, Westmoreland.
Pilgrim por lógica, si la clase media se empobrece una empresa de pollo fresco y elaborado que trabaja en Usa, Méjico y Puerto Rico, tiene mucho futuro por delante.
Hay de todo, da para una cartera diversificada.

Pongo enlaces porque no se poner los gráficos directamente, sorry, pero si entráis tenéis mas información.


----------



## mpbk (18 Oct 2014)

ok me voy,

se va el que sabe más de bolsa de aqui.

saludetes y de nada.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2014 at 09:58 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> vamos a ver, *hay que estar largo en dax*.
> 
> pero está super volatil, y te pulen el stop de 100 pips a la que te descuidas.
> 
> *le queda 300 pips de subida* que lo hará o mañana o lunes-martes.



troll eh.......

es que nadie aparte de yo da operativas tan claras y buenas. casi siempre acertadas..no lo véis?

en este hilo no hay un nivel de mierda, solo hay comentarios que no tienen nada que ver de bolsa, lo unico bueno son las 4 tetas que posteais el viernes....

en fin, bye bye

---------- Post added 18-oct-2014 at 10:00 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> empieza la fiesta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 09:41 ----------
> 
> ...



supongo que ayer todo el foro gano 2220€.......

no? joder si es que os los regalo y no los queréis.

a ver a quien encontráis como yo........nadie.


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2014)




----------



## rufus (18 Oct 2014)

Bueno esto es un doble pullback a la ltendencia + a la resistencia de los 10000 y ahora abajo? Llegaremos al neck del HCHI en los 8800?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Bueno esto es un doble pullback a la ltendencia + a la resistencia de los 10000 y ahora abajo? Llegaremos al neck del HCHI en los 8800?



el neck del HCHi esta en los 8350 pero el problem es que dicho HCHi no existe , el subidon es consecuencia de la ruptura de la jran bajista , esto esta confirmadisimo por el pullback 8800-8280 .

lo que tenemos es un HCH , es curioso porque es lo primero que pense hace un webo de tiempo , ahora caeremos durante unas 3 sesiones a la zona 9350-9450 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback al neck del HCH los 10100 y luego diluvio de guano hasta el objetivo 8700 que sobrepasaremos para cerrar el gap 8650 y tal vez algo de filtro 8550 pero vamos ahi son largos con to lo gordo


----------



## Namreir (18 Oct 2014)

Esto solo demuestra que la mejor inversion hubiese sido comprar bonos japoneses de deuda publica, o directamente bancolchon. 

¿Que va a ser mas rentable, invertir en el Ibex o sacar la pasta en billetes de 500 y enterrarla precintada a la combra de un gran roble?



Seren dijo:


> Veo la gráfica del Nikkei de Namreir y como a finales de *los 80* llega a valer hasta *3,5 veces menos*. *Hoy* que anda por los 14.000 puntos vale *2,5 veces menos* que finales de los 80.
> 
> Pero tiene truco, mirad la gráfica del dolar-yen
> 
> ...


----------



## TarasBulba (18 Oct 2014)

Bueno, parece que empieza a menearse la cosa. Cuando huele a volatilidad despertamos las marmotas. A ver que pasa con mis pocos Santanderes. Saludos, buen foro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2014)

El HCH es un hecho y a que no sabeis desde donde hemos rebotado , pues desde la jran alcista , espero el cierre del gap 10600 para el vencimiento de diciembre , supongo que luego se construira un triangulo para finalmente romper a la baja dentro de seis meses o asin ienso:


----------



## JimTonic (18 Oct 2014)

la media de las 50 está a punto de cruzar con la gran bajista de las 200 advirtiendo de decadas de hambre y desesperación entre los impios alcistas


tochovista ha hablado, el que quiera oir que oiga


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Oct 2014)

Todavía queda caída.


----------



## Chila (18 Oct 2014)

Pues yo no me atreví a entrar el jueves a última hora.
Dicen que el miedo guarda la viña.
Vamos a esperar si se reduce la voltailidad, y veremos.


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pues yo no me atreví a entrar el jueves a última hora.
> Dicen que el miedo guarda la viña.
> Vamos a esperar si se reduce la voltailidad, y veremos.



Y quien no arriesga no gana)

Yo los dos cracks que he visto se produjeron de la siguiente forma.....baja un dia un 2%.....al siguuiente un 3%.....(momento en que se donsidera que ya ha bajado mucho y se compra, "tié que rbotar").....los siguuentes dias sigue bajando...dejado a todas las gacelas tiéquerrebotaristas pilladas.

Si entras el jueves (yo musmo pense en entrar) corres el riesgo de joderte un 3% de la inversion por el stop....pero bheno, lo dicho al principio...quien no arriesga....

Habra que observar la grafica que tendencia va cogiendoienso:


----------



## racional (18 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> [/COLOR]supongo que ayer todo el foro gano 2220€.......
> 
> no? joder si es que os los regalo y no los queréis.
> 
> a ver a quien encontráis como yo........nadie.



Si has acertado me alegro, pero te dire una cosa, desconfio de aquellos que presumen de saber y van dando consejos a los demas, porque ya me he encontrado alguno asi en el foro y luego resulta que no tienen ni idea y llevan a la ruina a otros.


----------



## mpbk (18 Oct 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ido-a-trolls-rentabilidad-anual-de-150-a.html


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ido-a-trolls-rentabilidad-anual-de-150-a.html



vaya por dios , el que se iba :ouch:


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ido-a-trolls-rentabilidad-anual-de-150-a.html



So jilipoyas no decías que no volvías

Vete a tomar por culo de una vez. 

(Boton de reporte arriba derecha, tu mano de las pajas porque lo mismo no lo encuentras so retarded)

Que tío más tonto rediós.


----------



## decloban (19 Oct 2014)

No se quien me saca mas de quicio si mpbk o los que entráis a trapo respondiéndole. Estoy por pensar que todos os conocéis y que tenéis esta pinta


----------



## Namreir (19 Oct 2014)

Ni con agua hirviendo, hoygan.


----------



## decloban (19 Oct 2014)

Por cierto ayer lei una supuesta filtración de los resultados de stress bancario. En España los peor parados eran POP, SAB y BKT. Sin embargo BKT es el banco con mejor comportamiento de esta corrección.

¿Grupo de listos con información del futuro?


----------



## lector habitual (19 Oct 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por cierto ayer lei una supuesta filtración de los resultados de stress bancario. En España los peor parados eran POP, SAB y BKT. Sin embargo BKT es el banco con mejor comportamiento de esta corrección.
> 
> ¿Grupo de listos con información del futuro?



No, simplemente más madera para el proceso de fusiones


----------



## decloban (19 Oct 2014)

lector habitual dijo:


> No, simplemente más madera para el proceso de fusiones



No se, estoy convencido que algo nos esconden respecto a BKT. Si se ha mantenido es porque a pesar de todo sigue habiendo interés en estar en el valor.

Lo seguiremos atentos pero desde la barrera, paso de tocar el sector bancario europeo :fiufiu:


----------



## Algas (19 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El apocalipsis financiero es tener haciendo crack de forma simultanea a los índices mundiales y a las commodities.
> 
> De momento no ha pasado nada más allá que cuatro ráfagas de viento.



Buenas Bertok,
una pregunta, ¿qué commodities sueles mirar?, yo habitualmente solo miro SP500 y DAX, soy puramente de acciones... pero veo que habláis mucho de "baja SP, sube el oro", ¿cuáles suelen ser las más relevantes?

Prometo recompensar con boobs::



Spoiler


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Buenas Bertok,
> una pregunta, ¿qué commodities sueles mirar?, yo habitualmente solo miro SP500 y DAX, soy puramente de acciones... pero veo que habláis mucho de "baja SP, sube el oro", ¿cuáles suelen ser las más relevantes?
> 
> Prometo recompensar con boobs::
> ...



Índices: SP y DAX. El putibex es una diversión.
Commodities: Au, Ag y Oil.
Divisas: Machaco desde hace muchos años el EUR/JPY pero no lo intento correlacionar con el apocalipsis.

cuando caigan de forma simultanea SP, DAX y commodities ..... es para salir corriendo sin mirar hacia atrás.


----------



## villares (19 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> cuando caigan de forma simultanea SP, DAX y commodities ..... es para salir corriendo sin mirar hacia atrás.



Bertok...y cuando eso ocurra... donde se supone que se refugiara ese dinero?


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

villares dijo:


> Bertok...y cuando eso ocurra... donde se supone que se refugiara ese dinero?



Gran parte de ello es dinero apalancado que tenderá a desapalancarse. La economía mundial desde un punto de vista monetario es como un acordeón.

A medio / largo plazo sólo hay futuro en fondos indexados a los principales índices mundiales. En las empresas individuales hay mucho riesgo de quiebra.

Los índices están configurados para subir y subir y subir (salvo Japón :


----------



## sarkweber (19 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Gran parte de ello es dinero apalancado que tenderá a desapalancarse. La economía mundial desde un punto de vista monetario es como un acordeón.
> 
> A medio / largo plazo sólo hay futuro en fondos indexados a los principales índices mundiales. En las empresas individuales hay mucho riesgo de quiebra.
> 
> Los índices están configurados para subir y subir y subir (salvo Japón :



Donde ves al sp 500? Yo he salido por patas del fondo que tengo replicando al indice en 1970. Da vertigo. ::


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

sarkweber dijo:


> Donde ves al sp 500? Yo he salido por patas del fondo que tengo replicando al indice en 1970. Da vertigo. ::



Primera parada en el entorno de 17XX. Si cae de ahí nos metemos en un primario bajista con primer objetivo en 14XX y target final en 11XX.

De momento no ha pasado nada, un poco de meneo para sacudir al dinero especulativo y poco más.

Si se confirmara la rotura, los siemprealcistas se metería en un primario bajista tras haberse comido un -20% desde máximos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: .... De ahí a ser inversor a largo sólo hay un paso. Como siempre.


----------



## Misterio (19 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Primera parada en el entorno de 17XX. Si cae de ahí nos metemos en un primario bajista con primer objetivo en 14XX y target final en 11XX.
> 
> De momento no ha pasado nada, un poco de meneo para sacudir al dinero especulativo y poco más.
> 
> Si se confirmara la rotura, los siemprealcistas se metería en un primario bajista tras haberse comido un -20% desde máximos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: .... De ahí a ser inversor a largo sólo hay un paso. Como siempre.



Si el Ibex amplifica como de costumbre los movimientos, en el caso que se diera la circunstancia de bajar de 17xx la hostia se iba a oir hasta en plutón.

Mi teoría es que los mercados buscan un QE americano perpetuo, se necesita algo más que lo que hemos visto esta semana para eso.


----------



## sarkweber (19 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Primera parada en el entorno de 17XX. Si cae de ahí nos metemos en un primario bajista con primer objetivo en 14XX y target final en 11XX.
> 
> De momento no ha pasado nada, un poco de meneo para sacudir al dinero especulativo y poco más.
> 
> Si se confirmara la rotura, los siemprealcistas se metería en un primario bajista tras haberse comido un -20% desde máximos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: .... De ahí a ser inversor a largo sólo hay un paso. Como siempre.



Gracias amigo, menos mal que he salido del fondo. :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (19 Oct 2014)

habeis visto el perrito? yo como humilde gacela y para ver el sentimiento general, hecho un vistazo a los indices del eurostoxx por diferentes sectores... pinta malita la cosa, solo hay alguna pequeña excepcion


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Si el Ibex amplifica como de costumbre los movimientos, en el caso que se diera la circunstancia de bajar de 17xx la hostia se iba a oir hasta en plutón.
> 
> Mi teoría es que los mercados buscan un QE americano perpetuo, se necesita algo más que lo que hemos visto esta semana para eso.



No lo veo, los mercados americanos están muy "overpriced". Los tipos de interés van a ir al alza y toca repatriar trillones de USD que irán a reindustrializar el país. Se van a ahogar en su propia inflación.

Ya hay amplios movimientos preparándose, unos para lo peor y otros para huir de la Rat Race

American Preppers Network - National family survival and preparedness organization : American Preppers Network
The Money Mustache Community - Index (os lo recomiendo, aquellos interesados sufriréis algo parecido al despertar del Neo fuera de Matrix)

Los mercados buscan desesperadamente un QE Europeo. El BCE ha estado reduciendo ampliamente su balance y los mercados quieren un trillón para maximizar las ganancias. Pero ahí está Alemania, *en contra de todo y todos afortunadamente*.

Poned la casa en orden, parece algo bastante sensato ante lo que viene.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los mercados buscan desesperadamente un QE Europeo. El BCE ha estado reduciendo ampliamente su balance y los mercados quieren un trillón para maximizar las ganancias. Pero ahí está Alemania, *en contra de todo y todos afortunadamente*.
> 
> Poned la casa en orden, parece algo bastante sensato ante lo que viene.



Espero que Alemania aguante con su hoja de ruta para que los derrochadores pechopalomistas quiebren con todo el equipo. :


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Espero que Alemania aguante con su hoja de ruta para que los derrochadores pechopalomistas quiebren con todo el equipo. :



Lo merecen pero no nos interesa.

Basta con que estén toda la vida atados al grillete y a base de sacrificios sean capaces de cumplir con sus obligaciones contraídas con sus préstamos.

Son la base de la pirámide social que viene. En el pecado se lleva la penitencia.


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por cierto ayer lei una supuesta filtración de los resultados de stress bancario. En España los peor parados eran POP, SAB y BKT. Sin embargo BKT es el banco con mejor comportamiento de esta corrección.
> 
> ¿Grupo de listos con información del futuro?



De momento lo que se sabe es que esta todo perfecto, champiñon ligue de la banca. Sorpresa no tan sorpresa POP, según algunos listos de esto. SAB rozando y BKT sin problemas. Nuevas fusiones absorciones concentración... y todo solucionado HOYGA!!!


----------



## ane agurain (19 Oct 2014)

el pop es como el pozo mina ese en siberia


----------



## decloban (19 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> De momento lo que se sabe es que esta todo perfecto, champiñon ligue de la banca. Sorpresa no tan sorpresa POP, según algunos listos de esto. SAB rozando y BKT sin problemas. Nuevas fusiones absorciones concentración... y todo solucionado HOYGA!!!



Esto es lo que he leído este fin de semana, ya se sabe, rumore rumore :fiufiu:



> Los expertos calculan que con el escenario actual, Santander ganaría 8.251 millones en 2016, BBVA, 4.605 millones, Caixabank 2.230 millones, Popular 1.129 millones, Sabadell 990 millones y Bankinter 421.
> 
> Sin embargo, en el escenario estresado, Santander tendría un beneficio de 5.008 millones, BBVA de 1.150 millones, Caixabank ganaría 129 millones y Bankinter 15 millones. Mientras, Sabadell perdería 472 millones de euros y Popular 102 millones.



Examen final a la banca antes de que el BCE pase a ser el gran supervisor


----------



## ane agurain (19 Oct 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/472738-agujero-que-viene-3-frentes.html

La trampa del test de estrés de Oliver Wyman. - GurusBlog

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...illones-de-credito-al-ladrillo-catalogar.html



y luego añadimos el decreto ley para refinanciaciones de este año...



y luego la pasta que palma con la supresión del suelo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-costaria-258-millones-3.html#post10059655



y en los tests:
ING y Barclays 'se ganan' a los analistas - elEconomista.es


----------



## egarenc (19 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo merecen pero no nos interesa.
> 
> Basta con que estén toda la vida atados al grillete y a base de sacrificios sean capaces de cumplir con sus obligaciones contraídas con sus préstamos.
> 
> Son la base de la pirámide social que viene. En el pecado se lleva la penitencia.



cierto, llego a la misma conclusión. A los acreedores les interesa que paguemos la megadeuda, si las migajas van a parar a los ciudadanos en forma de servicios y estado del bienestar o se lo reparten los corruptos que nos gobiernan, a ellos se la pela. Acaso vosotros os sodomizais cuando comprais unas New Balance fabricadas en Indonesia y sabeis que las condiciones laborales en que se han manufacturado son más que dudosas? pozezo.:abajo:


----------



## Garrafón (20 Oct 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Por cierto ayer lei una supuesta filtración de los resultados de stress bancario. En España los peor parados eran POP, SAB y BKT. Sin embargo BKT es el banco con mejor comportamiento de esta corrección.
> 
> ¿Grupo de listos con información del futuro?



El Popu sale en todas las apuestas, Sab y Bankinter me sorprendería pero ya no pongo la mano en el fuego por nadie.
Si Liberbank sale indemne de los stress test será alucinante.

Tampoco les hago mucho caso, en los últimos BES dio un rating de solvencia superior al Santander.
En general la mayoría saldrán bien porque interesa que salga bien, aquí la verdad es lo de menos,.


----------



## elpatatero (20 Oct 2014)

Cerramos cortos con dos cullons y abrimos pullback hasta los 10500 :no:


----------



## sr.anus (20 Oct 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Cerramos cortos con dos cullons y abrimos pullback hasta los 10500 :no:



maldito jato disimula mejor


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

yo soy MV , no necesito multis :no:


----------



## sr.anus (20 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> yo soy MV , no necesito multis :no:



jatencio. trollencio.

Paso a paso:
1-opcion buscador, buscar cullons, en los ultimos 3 meses y en los diferentes hilos del HVEI
2-Todas los resultados son mensajes tuyos, o mensajes de otros usuarios citando mensajes tuyos
3-utilizando la logica, elpatatero es un "usuario" que esta en contra de la especulacion, y siempre escribe tonterias. Es raro que le haya entrado la vena especuladora ahora, encima utilizando las mismas palabras que utilizas normalmente.
4-Se que al menos eres otros 2 usuarios mas, y uno de ellos respetable dentro del HVEI


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

no tengo multis , pero el respetable gacelerio puede creer lo que quiera :o

ahora al lio , espero que el ibex se dirija a la zona 9400 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback a los 10100 neckline del HCH ienso:


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> jatencio. trollencio.
> 
> Paso a paso:
> 1-opcion buscador, buscar cullons, en los ultimos 3 meses y en los diferentes hilos del HVEI
> ...



Grande sr.anus.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Oct 2014)

Antes del miércoles maestro ?



muertoviviente dijo:


> no tengo multis , pero el respetable gacelerio puede creer lo que quiera :o
> 
> ahora al lio , espero que el ibex se dirija a la zona 9400 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback a los 10100 neckline del HCH ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

9400 mañana o el miercoles y luego coger por el cuello al HCH para entre el 29 y el 3 noob ienso:


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

Por hablar le dan la vuelta.

Radio La Colifata.


----------



## tarrito (20 Oct 2014)

me habéis pillado :Aplauso: soy multi de MV

con 3 cullons ienso:


----------



## Que viene (20 Oct 2014)

Leer HVEI últimamente es como soportar a José Luis Moreno y sus muñecos.


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> vuelvo a entrar en fcc para el lp que me han echado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2014 at 13:11 ----------
> 
> ...



perdonad eh, solo un inciso..

fcc ya +16% en 3 sesiones.

ale sigan con lo vuestro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> me habéis pillado :Aplauso: soy multi de MV
> 
> con 3 cullons ienso:



Que capullo ereh... con lo bien que nos lo estábamos pasando....:no: :no: :no:


Poleeeeee de Octubre!!!


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

http://www.estrategiasdeinversion.c...icialmente-bce-inicia-compras-francia-2498277

Trampas al solitario. Haran lo que puedan para no tocar nada tocandolo.


----------



## decloban (20 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> http://www.estrategiasdeinversion.c...icialmente-bce-inicia-compras-francia-2498277
> 
> Trampas al solitario. Haran lo que puedan para no tocar nada tocandolo.









¿Que contaban?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> me habéis pillado :Aplauso: soy multi de MV
> 
> con 3 cullons ienso:



blasfemo , blasfemo y megalomano :ouch:


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2014)

Normalmente no comento sobre trolls, pero los usuarios como mpbk son de lo más tóxico que se puede encontrar en los foros de bolsa, motivo por el cual creo acertado hacer este breve comentario. Son perfiles que no destacan por armar un jaleo excesivo, sino que se cuelgan una medalla de sabiondo del tema y van repitiendo una y otra vez sus predicciones que se encargan con mucho de mimo de maquillar para simular un porcentaje de aciertos bastante elevado, lo cual consiguen haciendo comentarios vagos y recordando sólo lo que les interesa, matizando sus posts a posteriori para reforzar la supuesta solidez de sus aportaciones. La secuencia podría ser la que sigue: 

1) El DAX subirá hasta los 12.000; 
2) El DAX subirá hasta los 12.000 y X nivel era el punto de entrada (cuando este ya se ha superado); 
3) El DAX subirá hasta los 12.000, X nivel era el punto de entrada y en Y había que tomar los primeros beneficios porque podía corregir (cuando el valor ya se ha dado la vuelta); 
4) El DAX puede ir a los 12.000 o si sigue corrigiendo se va a los 10.000; 
5) Como dije en el mensaje (3) había que tomar beneficios, porque estaba claro que caería y la tendencia cambia (cuando el valor ya muestra una clara tendencia bajista)

Son profecías autoactualizadas que cumplen perfectamente con su función y que cualquier usuario con un mínimo de rodaje en bolsa descarta de inmediato por resultar completamente inútiles, pero que pueden confundir a los usuarios más bisoños que todavía no tienen asumidos los peligros del mercado y la importancia de tener la operativa bien definida con la entrada, el stop y el objetivo claros desde el inicio. Creo que es una puta vergüenza que personajes así campen por aquí a sus anchas, cuando en este mismo foro ya se vieron las terribles consecuencias de tener a este tipo de gurús en el sitio, tal y como nos recordaba la presencia de Depeche recientemente.

Concluyo que todo el mundo es libre de expresar su opinión y de acertar o fallar sin repercusiones, pero manipular los posts para engañar a los usuarios eso ya es harina de otro costal y debería tener consecuencias, de otra forma se distorsiona la visión de la bolsa y, en algunos casos, se deja abierta una venta a la creación de la figura de un gurú que más tarde ESTAFE a los pobres incautos que acudan al canto de la sirena.

En fin, opiniones, todas, engaños, NO.


----------



## tarrito (20 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> blasfemo , blasfemo y megalomano :ouch:



eehhh, eehehheeeee!!! sin faltar

megamelón ustek!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Oct 2014)

ÚLTIMA HORA:
Dimite Rafael Contreras, consejero delegado de Carbures (12:41)

Leer más: Dimite Rafael Contreras, consejero delegado de Carbures - elEconomista.es Dimite Rafael Contreras, consejero delegado de Carbures - elEconomista.es

Una foto del susodicho...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

hola holita claca , amigo metepatas , ves un doble techo o un HCH en el ibex ? ienso:

esto de atacar los 9950 da mas opciones al doble techo ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> eehhh, eehehheeeee!!! sin faltar
> 
> megamelón ustek!!



Megamelón tú!

Megamelones!


----------



## tarrito (20 Oct 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Megamelón tú!
> 
> Megamelones!



aaajjaaaaa!!!

así que usted es el multi de Jato-pulgoso ienso:

trollsito malo, trollsito maaaloooooo :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

sigo pensando que el hch es lo mas probable y que desplegaremos pullback desde 9400 mañana o pasado ienso:


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola holita claca , amigo metepatas , ves un doble techo o un HCH en el ibex ? ienso:
> 
> esto de atacar los 9950 da mas opciones al doble techo ienso:



Más o menos, lo que pienso es que precios hasta los 10.250 no serían descabellados sin que el guión bajista cambiara, tal y como dije con el STOXX, que podrían verse niveles de 3.000-50 para luego seguir buscando mínimo los 2.750.

Edito para aclarar algo, en ningún caso afirmo que vayamos a ver esos precios por arriba (no son un objetivo y aunque podrían verse, no hay garantías de ello), es muy difícil acertar dónde frenará el rebote, sólo recuerdo que mientras el escenario bajista este activo, y lo estará aunque se vean esos precios, de ahí mi comentario, no vale la pena pensar en compras de medio plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

como la ves claca , MV pide humildemente vuestra opinion señol que escribe en tetas :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (20 Oct 2014)

Ya están los futuros usanos en rojo y el dolar cayendo...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> tu no eras el que nunca mas iba a entrar en este hilo?



es que un inciso no es entrar al igual que una mamada no es sexo , clinton dixit :o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2014)

La segunda parte del partido de Netflix viene representado por IBM.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Oct 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Normalmente no comento sobre trolls, pero los usuarios como mpbk son de lo más tóxico que se puede encontrar en los foros de bolsa, motivo por el cual creo acertado hacer este breve comentario. Son perfiles que no destacan por armar un jaleo excesivo, sino que se cuelgan una medalla de sabiondo del tema y van repitiendo una y otra vez sus predicciones que se encargan con mucho de mimo de maquillar para simular un porcentaje de aciertos bastante elevado, lo cual consiguen haciendo comentarios vagos y recordando sólo lo que les interesa, matizando sus posts a posteriori para reforzar la supuesta solidez de sus aportaciones. La secuencia podría ser la que sigue:
> 
> 1) El DAX subirá hasta los 12.000;
> 2) El DAX subirá hasta los 12.000 y X nivel era el punto de entrada (cuando este ya se ha superado);
> ...



Perfectamente de acuerdo Claca. Me parece que sentido común.
Una por una, firmo todas tus palabras en ese post.

Esto debería tener consecuencias...

(Opino...)


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> tu no eras el que nunca mas iba a entrar en este hilo?



no aporto nada, solo hago el seguimiento de las que abri,........

y asi de paso me coges más rabia...16% en 3 dias jajajaj:XX: tu 0%no?


----------



## Garrafón (20 Oct 2014)

Atención, echadle un ojo a NewLink Genetics, un +30% en pre.


----------



## IRobot (20 Oct 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La segunda parte del partido de Netflix viene representado por IBM.



Parece que tener un 99,6% menos de beneficio no acaba de gustar... :fiufiu:
-7,39% en el pre.


----------



## Krim (20 Oct 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Buenas tardessss... seguimos saltito a saltito en la senda bajista.
> 
> Ojo a USA esta tarde: temporada de resultados guanosa a la vista.
> 
> IBM gana el 16% menos en el tercer trimestre y emite un profit warning para 2015 - elEconomista.es



Pues desde luego las noticias son malas, y dan para galletazo, pero cuidadín que venimos de una caída muy maja, y hay mucho margen de troleo...


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Oct 2014)

Claca, que no se puede ... y donde no se puede mejor no meterse.

Estoy observando pequeñas alemanas con participacion importante de familias y/o/u inversores, que normalmente ante ataques reaccionan.

Primeramente reaccionaron, bastante poco, pero reaccionaron, Desde hace unos dias lo han dejado.

No, y repito (en estas pequeñas) no hay manera de entrar para invertir a un plazo que no sean minutos .... con suerte horas. Se han metido gente que suelta, y suelta y vuelve a soltar sin dar pistas. Veo fractales las operaciones que no se completan e inician una de mayor calado.

Los fibos dificiles de coger, porque al haber nervios, cuando se acercan a donde tienen que llegar "alguno la lia" o "la quiere liar" porque suelta/coge donde no tiene que hacerlo. No se llega nunca a donde se tiene que llegar (por debajo) y se dispara la siguiente recuperacion a corto y pullback... pero todo esta "incompleto". Ademas, cada vez la bola se hace mayor no solo de intradias (a los que han machacado en las ultimas semanas) sino que a las gacelillas les han dado golosinas por la tarde. Yo empiezo a tener dudas que son choques intradays/gacelas y que es el resto. Como llamaban esto cuando revienta .... aaaaaaah!!!!!! si panico.

Cuidado como abre el SP.

PD: Piraton, espero haya pasado unas buenas vacaciones 

PD2: Para seguir "culturizando"

La princesa está triste... ¿Qué tendrá la princesa? 
Los suspiros se escapan de su boca de fresa, 
que ha perdido la risa, que ha perdido el color. 
La princesa está pálida en su silla de oro, 
está mudo el teclado de su clave sonoro, 
y en un vaso, olvidada, se desmaya una flor.

El jardín puebla el triunfo de los pavos reales. 
Parlanchina, la dueña dice cosas banales, 
y vestido de rojo piruetea el bufón. 
La princesa no ríe, la princesa no siente; 
la princesa persigue por el cielo de Oriente 
la libélula vaga de una vaga ilusión.

¿Piensa, acaso, en el príncipe de Golconda o de China, 
o en el que ha detenido su carroza argentina 
para ver de sus ojos la dulzura de luz? 
¿O en el rey de las islas de las rosas fragantes, 
o en el que es soberano de los claros diamantes, 
o en el dueño orgulloso de las perlas de Ormuz?

¡Ay!, la pobre princesa de la boca de rosa 
quiere ser golondrina, quiere ser mariposa, 
tener alas ligeras, bajo el cielo volar; 
ir al sol por la escala luminosa de un rayo, 
saludar a los lirios con los versos de mayo 
o perderse en el viento sobre el trueno del mar.

Ya no quiere el palacio, ni la rueca de plata, 
ni el halcón encantado, ni el bufón escarlata, 
ni los cisnes unánimes en el lago de azur. 
Y están tristes las flores por la flor de la corte, 
los jazmines de Oriente, los nelumbos del Norte, 
de Occidente las dalias y las rosas del Sur.

¡Pobrecita princesa de los ojos azules! 
Está presa en sus oros, está presa en sus tules, 
en la jaula de mármol del palacio real; 
el palacio soberbio que vigilan los guardas, 
que custodian cien negros con sus cien alabardas, 
un lebrel que no duerme y un dragón colosal.

¡Oh, quién fuera hipsipila que dejó la crisálida! 
(La princesa está triste, la princesa está pálida) 
¡Oh visión adorada de oro, rosa y marfil! 
¡Quién volara a la tierra donde un príncipe existe, 
—la princesa está pálida, la princesa está triste—, 
más brillante que el alba, más hermoso que abril!

—«Calla, calla, princesa —dice el hada madrina—; 
en caballo, con alas, hacia acá se encamina, 
en el cinto la espada y en la mano el azor, 
el feliz caballero que te adora sin verte, 
y que llega de lejos, vencedor de la Muerte, 
a encenderte los labios con un beso de amor».


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2014)

no le reconozco hombre mosca , tas fumao un porro ? ienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le reconozco hombre mosca , tas fumao un porro ? ienso:



No MR. Minino, no... 20 horas de sesion (visto desde fuera) 3% capital movido (sin rotacion) -10%. -60% desde maximos, yo no llegue tan arriba, solte antes, pelos como ejcarpias. Y no puedo evaluar una buena entrada, porque se cargan todo lo follxxxx, ahora estoy con estimaciones de hace 10 años ....

No hace falta cigarrillos "especiales".


----------



## Garrafón (20 Oct 2014)

La que mas sube en el Nasdaq:
SCOK +54%
Una carbonera!!!!.


----------



## tesorero (20 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no aporto nada, solo hago el seguimiento de las que abri,........
> 
> y asi de paso me coges más rabia...16% en 3 dias jajajaj:XX: tu 0%no?



A reirte, de tu puta madre, payaso


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

Bonito cierre, mañana a por los 10k...? pues a ver. Los usa tienen pinta de reversal.


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Bonito cierre, mañana a por los 10k...? pues a ver. Los usa tienen pinta de reversal.



SP 1881-2 en breve??


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> A reirte, de tu puta madre, payaso



Es lo que tiene que los masters puedan hacer lo que quieran en el foro.


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> A reirte, de tu puta madre, payaso



este hilo sin mi está muerto, y lo sabéis.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 17:45 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que los masters puedan hacer lo que quieran en el foro.



me leido por encima el hilo de hoy, y nadie ha dado ninguna operación como las mias........no sabeis lo que habeis perdido.

fcc +9%.


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

Joder el sp rondando los 1900.

Toque y vuelta.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 20:56 ----------

Cierre por encima de 1900-5 pepinazo.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 20:58 ----------

Hostion guapo del vix, pasando por debajo de 20. A ver si lo dominan y lo meten por encima en breve. Huele a peponian que apesta.


----------



## Garrafón (20 Oct 2014)

En el rebote del viernes el IBEX intentó tres veces superar los 10.000 y no lo consiguió.
Tiene toda la pinta de irse al soporte de los 9370, y que no caiga cien puntos mas porque entonces las máquinas nos van a dar tal lección del efecto rebaño que nos va a entrar la risa.
No quiero que nadie se moleste pero ver ahora un IBEX en 10.300 me parece muy optimista.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Normalmente no comento sobre trolls, pero los usuarios como mpbk son de lo más tóxico que se puede encontrar en los foros de bolsa, motivo por el cual creo acertado hacer este breve comentario. Son perfiles que no destacan por armar un jaleo excesivo, sino que se cuelgan una medalla de sabiondo del tema y van repitiendo una y otra vez sus predicciones que se encargan con mucho de mimo de maquillar para simular un porcentaje de aciertos bastante elevado, lo cual consiguen haciendo comentarios vagos y recordando sólo lo que les interesa, matizando sus posts a posteriori para reforzar la supuesta solidez de sus aportaciones. La secuencia podría ser la que sigue:
> 
> 1) El DAX subirá hasta los 12.000;
> 2) El DAX subirá hasta los 12.000 y X nivel era el punto de entrada (cuando este ya se ha superado);
> ...



Ni puto caso a trollencio.

Quién no postea el punto de entrada y el SL que muestra la volatilidad que está dispuesto a soportar en contra ...... malo, malo, malo.

Con número a lápiz sobre un papel todo el mundo es Jesse Livermore.


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

Sp arrimandose a zona chunga. O para ya o parriba otro cacho, en mi opinion.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 21:09 ----------

Pepinazo o reversal, es momento.


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Oct 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> SP 1881-2 en breve??



HT-Owned, no esperaba ni que tocase los 1898


----------



## Namreir (20 Oct 2014)

Ni con agua hirviendo, hoygan.


----------



## Garrafón (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Quién no postea el punto de entrada y el SL que muestra la volatilidad que está dispuesto a soportar en contra ...... malo, malo, malo.



Aquí no lo ponéis nada fácil. Entre los troles que no paran de tocar los cojones.
Los que te miran por encima del hombro.
Los que esperan para que te des la gran hostia y descojonarse.
Y los que te intentan echar una mano (que son tres, exactamente).
Aquí está jodido de cojones postear.

Yo estoy en RFMD, entré en 10,4 y stop en 9,10, espero rebote hasta 15-16 USD.
Pero llevo dos semanas mirando gráficos, noticias, deudas, ingresos etc... y ya me empieza a temblar un ojo.
Y cinco minutos antes del cierre voy a entrar en NLNK porque pienso que va como un cohete buscando los máximos del año, en 53USD.
A huevo para hacer escarnio.


----------



## @@strom (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ni puto caso a trollencio.
> 
> Quién no postea el punto de entrada y el SL que muestra la volatilidad que está dispuesto a soportar en contra ...... malo, malo, malo.
> 
> Con número a lápiz sobre un papel todo el mundo es Jesse Livermore.





Claca dijo:


> Más o menos, lo que pienso es que precios hasta los 10.250 no serían descabellados sin que el guión bajista cambiara, tal y como dije con el STOXX, que podrían verse niveles de 3.000-50 para luego seguir buscando mínimo los 2.750.
> 
> Edito para aclarar algo, en ningún caso afirmo que vayamos a ver esos precios por arriba (no son un objetivo y aunque podrían verse, no hay garantías de ello), es muy difícil acertar dónde frenará el rebote, sólo recuerdo que mientras el escenario bajista este activo, y lo estará aunque se vean esos precios, de ahí mi comentario, no vale la pena pensar en compras de medio plazo.




Que alegria volver a leerle, no posteo mucho pero aún sigo leyendo de vez en cuando el hilo.
A ver si se prodiga más, sus charts son de los que más echo de menos.


----------



## Krim (20 Oct 2014)

Uuuh...cierre ya al lado de la zona de vuelta...esto apesta sí, pero no a peponian precisamente...Dow Jones sin volumen...vamos, que poniendo la platita donde puse la boca.


----------



## Namreir (20 Oct 2014)

Muy jodido son estos momentos para jugársela en este casino, mas influencia tebdran declaraciones y pseudodecisiones que la evolucion empresarial.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Aquí no lo ponéis nada fácil. Entre los troles que no paran de tocar los cojones.
> Los que te miran por encima del hombro.
> Los que esperan para que te des la gran hostia y descojonarse.
> Y los que te intentan echar una mano (que son tres, exactamente).
> ...



Hamijo Garrafón,
Yo te sigo con interés y te deseó lo mejor. Para mi los valores en los que entras son demasiado cañeros y te lo digo yo que no soy precisamente conservador.
Creo que a larga con las farmas es más fácil palmar que ganar pero lo dicho: valoro lo que haces y agradezco tus aportes.
Hace falta más gente así en el hilo con distintos tipos de mercados y valores.
Eso al final es lo que enriquece.
Suerte!


----------



## Namreir (20 Oct 2014)

Mi unico consejo es no tener deudas.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2014)

Un ojo a Chipotle antes del cierre... CMG


----------



## sr.anus (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ni puto caso a trollencio.
> 
> Quién no postea el punto de entrada y el SL que muestra la volatilidad que está dispuesto a soportar en contra ...... malo, malo, malo.
> 
> Con número a lápiz sobre un papel todo el mundo es Jesse Livermore.





atman dijo:


> Un ojo a Chipotle antes del cierre... CMG



te refieres a esto?

Chipotle Mexican Grill Inc


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Aquí no lo ponéis nada fácil. Entre los troles que no paran de tocar los cojones.
> Los que te miran por encima del hombro.
> Los que esperan para que te des la gran hostia y descojonarse.
> Y los que te intentan echar una mano (que son tres, exactamente).
> ...



No lo posteaba precisamente por tí. 

De hecho, de usa ignoro todo lo que no sea carbón y hierro. Me vuelven loco los acrónimos ::::::::

Acertar la tendencia del swing es bastante sencillo. Lo realmente difícil es acertar la máxima volatilidad dispuesto a soportar en contra antes de que la posición perdedora (siempre la hay) se lleve el monto de 6 posiciones ganadoras.

Los trollencios saben bien lo que digo.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 20:15 ----------




@@strom dijo:


> Que alegria volver a leerle, no posteo mucho pero aún sigo leyendo de vez en cuando el hilo.
> A ver si se prodiga más, sus charts son de los que más echo de menos.



Pinto charts sobre carbón usano y CLF. Le he sacado una pasta en posición larga sobre un primario bajista )))

Los gráficos los he estado colgando en el otro foro 8:8:8: así como la posición.

Ahora están destrozadas y hay que esperar a que formen pauta de precios nueva.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2014)

Si. Buenos resultados tras el cierre.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Oct 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> te refieres a esto?
> 
> Chipotle Mexican Grill Inc



Estuve en CMG hasta que esto empezó a caer y decidí salir con lo comido por lo servido apoyado en la subida del dólar.
No es mal negocio y la proyección enorme pero necesitaba aligerar un poco las alforjas y estaba en el punto exacto para salir sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mi unico consejo es no tener deudas.



... y prácticamente suficiente.


----------



## Adicto (20 Oct 2014)

Se ha filtrado que Lenovo podría comprar Blackberry y hoy la acción se ha disparado. ¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mi unico consejo es no tener deudas.



En una crisis de deuda el que no tenga deuda y tenga liquidez va a comprar media España a precio puta.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> En una crisis de deuda el que no tenga deuda y tenga liquidez va a comprar media España a precio puta.



Ricos vs pobres, Minoría vs Mayoría.

Queda deflación y desapalancamiento para mucho tiempo.


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No lo posteaba precisamente por tí.
> 
> De hecho, de usa ignoro todo lo que no sea carbón y hierro. Me vuelven loco los acrónimos ::::::::
> 
> ...



¿No le da vergüenza onvre? Algunos sólo podemos leer este nido infecto de troles...


----------



## paulistano (20 Oct 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> En una crisis de deuda el que no tenga deuda y tenga liquidez va a comprar media España a precio puta.



Ahi entra la latinoamericanización de España.

La pasta la tienen los de arriba.


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ricos vs pobres, Minoría vs Mayoría.
> 
> Queda deflación y desapalancamiento para mucho tiempo.



Al paso que vamos podemos tener una crisis a la japonesa de 30 años se no levantar cabeza pero sin industria puntera.


paulistano dijo:


> Ahi entra la latinoamericanización de España.
> 
> La pasta la tienen los de arriba.



Si porque los de abajo al no poder comprar nada siempre pagaran alquiler. Vamos a una economía arrendataria nada de economía productiva.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿No le da vergüenza onvre? Algunos sólo podemos leer este nido infecto de troles...



El carbón sólo da pérdidas. Extreme sport y tal.

Los próximos giros los postearé.


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón sólo da pérdidas. Extreme sport y tal.
> 
> Los próximos giros los postearé.



Las subidas del carbón, no se porque son, están celebrando los aranceles chinos al carbón.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahi entra la latinoamericanización de España.
> 
> La pasta la tienen los de arriba.



Primero los que tienen.
Después los que no deben.
Luego la inmensa mayoría.

Imagina las familias acomodadas. Las de verdad sin deudas y con capitales.

Los pangapalomos y pechopelotas gritones van a tomar ricino hasta el día del juicio final.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 20:34 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Las subidas del carbón, no se porque son, están celebrando los aranceles chinos al carbón.



Sobreventa bestial. Caídas del >50% en apenas 30 jornadas.

Brutal la pasta que se ha palmado ahí.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Oct 2014)

Apple como un tiro!


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Primero los que tienen.
> Después los que no deben.
> Luego la inmensa mayoría.
> 
> ...



No van a dejarlas caer pienso. las salvaran un extremis pienso.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Oct 2014)

Como desenmascarar a los que dicen que ven el futuro del IBEX :

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/0tX3UO8t1Nk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## inversobres (20 Oct 2014)

Pegaditos a 1905. Los cabrones lo dejan en el sitio justo.

Vix en 18, seguimos para verde. Ojala me lo coma con patatas.


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón sólo da pérdidas. Extreme sport y tal.
> 
> Los próximos giros los postearé.





Yo si quiere le posteo unas simulaciones MC, por si quiere verse en escenarios variopintos... Deme usted una volatilidad realista, el plazo en el que la ha calculado, y ya le digo yo si juego o no, a que me descabalguen... ::


----------



## IRobot (20 Oct 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Se ha filtrado que Lenovo podría comprar Blackberry y hoy la acción se ha disparado. ¿Alguien sabe algo?



Llevan dos años con el mismo rumor. Parecía que en el año pasado la compraría y al final Lenovo acabó comprando a Motorola. Ahora parece ser que vuelven a la carga. Creo recordar que en el pasado el gobierno canadiense ya puso pegas ante la idea de que una compañía china la acabase comprando por los temas de seguridad y tal. Pero igual ahora ofrecen más pasta y la seguridad deja de ser tan importante... ::


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> No van a dejarlas caer pienso. las salvaran un extremis pienso.



Nigga las quiere fuera del mercado. Muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.

El quid está en que no pueden aguantar de forma indefinida sin que los precios del carbón repunten y están haciendo todo lo contrario.

La reducción de costes ya ha tocado hueso salvo que venden los activos que en la otra parte del ciclo deben dar los beneficios.

Los movimientos de China tienen mucho peso y la recesión va a ser demoledora para las commodities.


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Oct 2014)

Mientras siga bajando la volatilidad el mercado puede intentar recuperar los níveles perdidos en los últimos días. 
Querrán tranquilizar la cosa durante las próximas jornadas y tiene pinta de subir pero sin mucha fuerza.
Pero el siguiente arreón a la baja no creo que ande lejos.


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Oct 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Mientras siga bajando la volatilidad el mercado puede intentar recuperar los níveles perdidos en los últimos días.
> Querrán tranquilizar la cosa durante las próximas jornadas y tiene pinta de subir pero sin mucha fuerza.
> Pero el siguiente arreón a la baja no creo que ande lejos.



Bajada de volatilidad no es sinónimo de subida. Cierto es que las subidas son más tranquilas, y las bajadas más violentas. Pero la inversa conforero, no es recíproca. No cree?


----------



## Robopoli (20 Oct 2014)

CMG está cayendo algo menos del 3%. Es lo jodido de este tipo de empresas. Las expectativas están tan altas que cualquier cosa las tambalea.


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Oct 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Bajada de volatilidad no es sinónimo de subida. Cierto es que las subidas son más tranquilas, y las bajadas más violentas. Pero la inversa conforero, no es recíproca. No cree?



Puede ser pero teniendo en cuenta los niveles que hemos visto y que la tendencia en el SP sigue siendo alcista de fondo (estamos a solo un 5% de máximos históricos y no se ha llegado a perder el 10% en el peor momento) las aguas intentarán volver a su cauce, aunque sea por simple inercia.


----------



## IRobot (20 Oct 2014)

Estaba mirando el PRT y o me lo parece a mí o TODOS los bancos del Ibex están haciendo en diario un bonito espejo en Korcorde ¿?... ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Oct 2014)

Alguien ve entrada en e.on en 12,xx, para posterior venta lo mas cerca de 15?


----------



## Krim (21 Oct 2014)

bertok en Julio dijo:


> Ojalá tengas fortuna.
> 
> Eres generoso cantando la posición 8:8:8:
> 
> *No soy partidario de cantar la posiciones grandes y/o importantes *::






bertok en Octubre dijo:


> Ni puto caso a trollencio.
> *
> Quién no postea el punto de entrada y el SL que muestra la volatilidad que está dispuesto a soportar en contra ...... malo, malo, malo.*
> 
> Con número a lápiz sobre un papel todo el mundo es Jesse Livermore.



Que huevos los tuyos. :XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2014)

Hombre Krim...yo según contexto entiendo que por un lado bertok no es de cantar posiciones, o al menos ultimamente no le he visto cantar ninguna.

Y por otro lado, dice que malo malo malo....refiriéndose a que hay que huir de los que dicen que ganan sin cantar las posiciones de entrada y sin fijar sl.

Pero vaya, que nos las cogemos con papel de fumar.

O al menos asi lo he entendido yo.

Puto insomnio, añado.


----------



## decloban (21 Oct 2014)

Bueno me lanzo a la piscina a falta de ver como termina la semana así que no lo tengáis muy en cuenta que es martes.

Me parece que hasta aquí ha llegado la corrección y empezamos con el rebote para continuar la tendencia alcista.

Dos empujones mas y fin de ciclo ::


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Que huevos los tuyos. :XX::XX:



Lamentablemente estaba leyendo el foro sin logarme hasta que le he leído 8: 

Caballero le tengo en el ignore y de ahí no saldrá nunca. Es uno de los peores que anda por el foro. Que sea a sueldo o no, no lo sé y tampoco me importa.

Quién ha estado tiempo sabe a qué me refiero en cuanto a las posiciones, la volatilidad y los SL.

La caída de actividad de algunos foreros, y lo tengo confirmado, es por varios sujetos entre los que se encuentra usted. Personalmente no cuelgo apenas charts específicamente por usted y otro forero.

Sé que le es indiferente pero piérdase y no vuelva nunca. Por favor ::

Bueno, antes algunos nos perderemos como lágrimas en la lluvia. Ya lo están consiguiendo.

Hasta nunca.


----------



## decloban (21 Oct 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Alguien ve entrada en e.on en 12,xx, para posterior venta lo mas cerca de 15?



Creo que utilizas el sistema de Stan, si es así e.on no cumple ningún criterio para abrir largos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Oct 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Creo que utilizas el sistema de Stan, si es así e.on no cumple ningún criterio para abrir largos.



Cierto, pero también que en 12 tiene una zona de fuerte soporte y en 15 resistencia


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos con la hoja de ruta , acercarnos a los 9400 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback :Baile:


----------



## Krim (21 Oct 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre Krim...yo según contexto entiendo que por un lado bertok no es de cantar posiciones, o al menos ultimamente no le he visto cantar ninguna.
> 
> Y por otro lado, dice que malo malo malo....refiriéndose a que hay que huir de los que dicen que ganan sin cantar las posiciones de entrada y sin fijar sl.
> 
> ...



Lo que viene siendo un "haced lo que digo, no lo que hago!" de manual. Máxime cuando el mismo tío acaba de soltar que "le ha sacado una pasta al carbón" (si, ese sitio donde nos han follado a todos los larguistas) sin, por supuesto, hablar nada ni de punto de entrada ni de SL. 

En fin, lo mínimo que se puede pedir es un poquito de coherencia y no hacer EXACTAMENTE lo mismo que se critica. Pero se de sobras que mis estándares de foro están " un poquito" lejos de los de aquí.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> seguimos con la hoja de ruta , acercarnos a los 9400 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback :Baile:



Jato. Tenía reservado mi Thanks 10.000 para que me lo dieras tú...pero se ma ha saltado. Lo siento, tío...:S


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Jato. Tenía reservado mi Thanks 10.000 para que me lo dieras tú...pero se ma ha saltado. Lo siento, tío...:S



ya lo dejamos para el 100.000 :rolleye:


----------



## Adicto (21 Oct 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Llevan dos años con el mismo rumor. Parecía que en el año pasado la compraría y al final Lenovo acabó comprando a Motorola. Ahora parece ser que vuelven a la carga. Creo recordar que en el pasado el gobierno canadiense ya puso pegas ante la idea de que una compañía china la acabase comprando por los temas de seguridad y tal. Pero igual ahora ofrecen más pasta y la seguridad deja de ser tan importante... ::



Pero la subida ha sido muy jugosa y según acabo de leer:

Acciones de Blackberry suben 7% ante especulaciones de posible oferta de Lenovo | Negocios | LA TERCERA



> Benzinga.com, citando fuentes familiarizadas con la operación que no identificó, aseguró que una oferta equivalente a US$15 por acción podría conocerse esta semana.



Ayer la cotización subió un 8,5% y esta en US$10,30.
Si la compra se materializa será un pelotazo, si se desmiente dejará a muchos con el culo como un bebedero de patos. Se pone interesante. ienso:

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 09:48 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> seguimos con la hoja de ruta , acercarnos a los 9400 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback :Baile:



Es una posibilidad, otra es que ya estamos en el pullback y volvamos a los 10.000-11.000 para entonces volver a caer con más fuerza.

El problema que veo es que todo dependerá de las noticias y acontecimientos externos. Lo que no es normal es la bajada tan abrupta con unas pocas noticias malas, eso demuestra que el emperador está desnudo y nadie se fía de los datos fundamentales de la economía. Vamos, que yo creo que va a haber muchos movimientos alcistas y bajistas secundarios en los que hacer pasta. Los leoncios están jugando con nosotros las gacelillas.


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Vaya barrida que han pegado no?? 100 y pico pipos del dow by the face.

Volatilidad moderada.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 10:31 ----------

Sigo viendo una visita a los 10.000 hoy. Todos los sectores en verde.

El sp esta en su encrucijada semanal.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 10:50 ----------

Otro poquito mas y sacamos la caña.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 10:52 ----------

Tiene pinta de haber compra de deuda a mansalva por parte del BCE. SUbida de tipos en la subasta de españa. Ibex parriba, en breves chocamos con los 10.000. El sp esta apurando.


----------



## Topongo (21 Oct 2014)

MPBK & trolles varios id preparando vaselina que el pandoro real os va a encular....
Reino Unido quiere meter en la carcel a los trolls de Internet

No caerá esa breva...




Andaré muy muy liado esta semana pero paso a saludar, parece que OHL hoy no anda mal, cuando entré se suponía que las manos fuertes estaban dentro desde un par de dias antes y no habían salido :: 
Pero bueno, yo con esto en pañales, asi que ni caso a nada....


----------



## ane agurain (21 Oct 2014)

La cárcel nos cuesta dinero, es mejor cortarles los dedos índice, pulgar y corazón.


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Y rotos los 10.000. 

Claro el troll master siempre con su hoja de ruta y el cagaoros tambien. Esperando estoy a ver cuantos estaban posicionados y sabian que iba a pegar el pepinazo hoy y ya son ricos.

El SP a por 1920.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 11:43 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Tiene pinta de haber compra de deuda a mansalva por parte del BCE. SUbida de tipos en la subasta de españa. Ibex parriba, en breves chocamos con los 10.000. El sp esta apurando.





> Reuters filtra que el BCE está comentando que piensa en comprar bonos corporativos, aunque hay muchos detalles aun por decidir.
> 
> Podrían empezar a comprar en diciembre.
> 
> ...



Tampoco tan lejos no?

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 11:45 ----------

Claca, esto tiene pinta de volver a los 10.500. No se no se...

Correccion mediocre.


----------



## Krim (21 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y rotos los 10.000.
> 
> Claro el troll master siempre con su hoja de ruta y el cagaoros tambien.
> 
> ...



Pfff, no sé no sé...de momento fuera del SP en +0. Pero yo hasta que los yankis no abran y tiren de verdad, no me lo termino de creer. Es muy fácil "romper" un nivel psicológico durante el día, lo jodido es cerrar por encima.


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pfff, no sé no sé...de momento fuera del SP en +0. Pero yo hasta que los yankis no abran y tiren de verdad, no me lo termino de creer. Es muy fácil "romper" un nivel psicológico durante el día, lo jodido es cerrar por encima.



Las voces decian de los 1905-1910. La verdad es que se esta vendiendo mucho panico por ahi y ya sabemos que pasa. 

Mejor no tocar nada, que en una ida y vuelta te quitan hasta los calzoncillos.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 12:11 ----------

10.100 con dos pelotas. Se han follado resistencias sin mirar, esto huele a gacelicidio.

El sp parece que se ha atrancado. El ibex celebrando que el bce mete mano, estamos hundidos y cualquier tonteria provoca estos movimientos.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 12:17 ----------

Esto va muy rapido, subidas suaves decian... Otro ostion del vix hoy y volvemos a volar. Con el eurodolor bajando no podemos hacer otra cosa que esperar el puto guano otra semana mas.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Oct 2014)

Maestro los 9400 no los veo yo para mañana.....


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2014)

pullback al HCH y si cierre por debajo de 9950 entonces tendremos doble techo , de todas formas empieza el guano :no:


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Oct 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Alguien ve entrada en e.on en 12,xx, para posterior venta lo mas cerca de 15?



Yo también lo veo, incluso sería más ambicioso, por si sonara la flauta yo le dejaba un margen amplio para desarrollarse más arriba aún


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Oct 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Yo también lo veo, incluso sería más ambicioso, por si sonara la flauta yo le dejaba un margen amplio para desarrollarse más arriba aún



Mientras no rompan los 15 es complicado... Rwe igual


----------



## Durmiente (21 Oct 2014)

Balla pephonasho....


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Pepinazo de usa, esto se va parriba. 

Nos esperamos en la copa del arbol.

Curioso verdad? : Los bancos, los mejores

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 13:13 ----------

Menos mal que los resultados empresariales son malos...

De momento todo lo que ha salido hoy bastante bien.


----------



## Garrafón (21 Oct 2014)

Canadá envía a la OMS, con retraso, vacuna experimental contra el ébola

El Gobierno de Canadá empezó a enviar este lunes a la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) una partida de unas 800 vacunas experimentales contra el ébola meses después de anunciar la donación del medicamento para combatir la epidemia en África Occidental

La donación fue anunciada en agosto y el Ejecutivo canadiense ha culpado del retraso en distribuir el medicamento a la OMS, aunque los partidos de la oposición han señalado que la razón radica en el acuerdo que Ottawa firmó con la empresa estadounidense NewLink Genetics para su comercialización.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Oct 2014)

Dentro de IBE a 5,375 SL del 2%


----------



## Namreir (21 Oct 2014)

Nos vemos para el gran guano en octubre de 2015.

Ahora de cabeza a los 12.000.

Que continue la fiesta.


----------



## ... (21 Oct 2014)

Pues no, no fue en octubre esta vez tampoco.

Los bajistillas agoreros quedan retratados una vez más.


----------



## Namreir (21 Oct 2014)

La moraleja de pedro y el lobo, es que al final viene el lobo, se come a pedro, a las ovejas, a los padres de pedro, a los compis del insti, a tia paqui, y a maroto el de la moto.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (21 Oct 2014)

Joder... yo ya estaba con la chorra en la mano esperando el guano más profundo y ni pa Dios...


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2014)

Cuanto verdor y sol. Parece de nuevo verano, con rebote de 1200 del tirón, esta vez desde más abajo y ya vamos por 800.







Ahí vamos a mcp... 
r1 10.110
b1 10.020 b2 9.915

Por tésnico, si no cerramos por encima de 9.980... mal asunto. La siguiente resistencia estaría en 10.690 (para mi, 10.670 que fue donde se hubo el follón de ventas)

De momento igual...gaceléridos esperando buenos test de stress y pasta a tutti

14:30 se despiertan los leones.


----------



## Garrafón (21 Oct 2014)

atman dijo:


> Un ojo a Chipotle antes del cierre... CMG



653 dólares por acción!!!!!!! :
Esta gente no sabe lo que es un Split o qué???.


----------



## tesorero (21 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Cuanto verdor y sol. Parece de nuevo verano, con rebote de 1200 del tirón, esta vez desde más abajo y ya vamos por 800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vamos con cortos en esos 110. 150 es lo que le doy a pandoro.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 15:41 ----------

En tf de 15 min aparecen divergencias en rsi y macd.


----------



## ... (21 Oct 2014)

HR de ENCE

Sube más de un 5% :


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Oct 2014)

The end is near...8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Oct 2014)

... dijo:


> Pues no, no fue en octubre esta vez tampoco.
> 
> Los bajistillas agoreros quedan retratados una vez más.



A ver cuanto dura el borrego optimismo en los mercados. No creo que más de dos días. Te recuerdo que Draghi no puede hacer mucho más porque la lonchafinista Tita Merkel se lo impide. ::::


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

1920+ el sp rompiendo ojales. Toca subir mas.


----------



## Snowball (21 Oct 2014)

Otro "problema técnico" en Wall Street...



> **NYSE MKT CASH EQUITIES MARKET IS EXPERIENCING AN ISSUE
> *NYSE: ISSUE IN PROCESSING MARKET QUOTES IN NASDAQ UTP SYMBOLS
> *



Ya van varios "halt" en distintos mercados en la última semana... el más flagrante fue el miércoles pasado justo cuando el SP500 estaba ronpiendo soportes pero bien...


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Ahora aparecen los rodilleros a pregonar el siemprealcismo? 

Panda de vaselinos.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 16:06 ----------

Nuevo galleton del VIX. No se como anda de soportes ese indice, pero como vuelva a probar suelo el SP va a tomar por culo de arriba.


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Oct 2014)

Aguanten esos cortos que ya queda poco...


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Al final el SP asentado por encima de 1920. Queda claro que entre bambalinas hacen lo que quieren los BCEs de turno.

No veo vuelta sin 10200. Eurodolor down, wait & see.


----------



## tesorero (21 Oct 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Aguanten esos cortos que ya queda poco...



yo he "morío" por esta vez.


----------



## Misterio (21 Oct 2014)

En este post se cumple muy bien lo de "Hasta un reloj roto da 2 veces bien la hora a lo largo del día"


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Extremando dolor en el sp. A ver si pisan los 1930. Huele a quemado.


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2014)

Lo que es la psicología en este mundo de la bolsa. El día 13 estábamos en este mismo nivel y era el inicio del apocalipsis, hoy es el inicio de los 12 miles.

Demasiadas velas de rango en pocos días.... lo que tenga que venir será gordo, lo bueno será estar del lado correcto. A ver el guapo que lo acierta 50/50

El problema es aguantar la liquidez en estos momentos sin precipitarse.


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Extremando dolor en el sp. A ver si pisan los 1930. Huele a quemado.



Fuera del SP. Cerramos chiringuito y a tomar el fresco.


----------



## Naruto (21 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lo que es la psicología en este mundo de la bolsa. El día 13 estábamos en este mismo nivel y era el inicio del apocalipsis, hoy es el inicio de los 12 miles.
> 
> Demasiadas velas de rango en pocos días.... lo que tenga que venir será gordo, lo bueno será estar del lado correcto. A ver el guapo que lo acierta 50/50
> 
> El problema es aguantar la liquidez en estos momentos sin precipitarse.



Entiendo que lo mejor seria estar del lado correcto desde el principio , pero si lo que viene es gordo, imagino que se refiere a uno de esos movientos en los que pollastre dice que alguien se ha tomado muchas molestias en desplegar una configuracion y no suelen deshacerla en cuestion de dias ( puede que me este tirando a la piscina, pero creo que mensajes asi ha puesto en el pasado ). 

Asi que basandome en estas dos cosas, y en que pedir es gratis, pues me preguntaba si algun alma caritativa podra aventurarse a decirnos que algo ha pasado, cuando ya haya pasado  (no ahora naturalmente). No quiero la primera pela ni la ultima, me basta con subirme al carro a mitad de la subida, o salirme a mitad de la bajada.

La verdad es que solo no tengo mucha liquidez ahora mismo, pero todo es cuestion de organizarse ::.

P.S: Ya se que hace falta bastante morro para lanzar este mensaje, pero cosas peores se ven en este hilo..


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Catalizador de esta subida = apple, pienso que podria ser.

Los que estamos en el ultimo escalon de este mundo solo nos queda "ramalear" detras de las tendencias sin mas que esperar.

Por supuesto que lo que hagan sera en su beneficio pasando por encima de quien sea y machacando lo que haga falta.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 17:27 ----------

Por cierto dice carpatos que los grandes pasan de vendedores a neutrales. Volantazo.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Oct 2014)

Vamos a ver qué hace esta gente en la subasta. Me temo que pueden hacer cualquier cosa...


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

10.150, ahora les toca a ellos. Liarla estaria genial.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 17:35 ----------

1950 en sus pantallas a lo largo de la semana. Vuelta a maximos del SP? 

Redios que ritmo llevan, en 3 dias han recuperado una semana y pico de guano.


----------



## Krim (21 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto dice carpatos que los grandes pasan de vendedores a neutrales. Volantazo.



Pues ostiazo incoming según nos lo pintas!! 

(Sin mal rollo, no conozco al tío, pero sé que no le puedes ni ver)


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues ostiazo incoming según nos lo pintas!!
> 
> (Sin mal rollo, no conozco al tío, pero sé que no le puedes ni ver)



En plan contrarian no estaria mal. Me gustan los owneds que se come el tipo. Como un ignorante como puedo serlo yo, gana dinero engañando a gente.

Edit: 70 pipos de remontada lleva el SP desde minimos de esta cutre-caida.


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2014)

un dia más lo único que hay en este hilo es que alguien va diciendo si sube o baja el gráfico.

nivelazo vaya..,.era el único que hacia operativa en directo..


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> un dia más lo único que hay en este hilo es que alguien va diciendo si sube o baja el gráfico.
> 
> nivelazo vaya..,.era el único que hacia operativa en directo..



Nivelazo si señor. Sigue en el cuarto oscuro, mientras te la chupas a ti mismo y tragas estas callado.


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> un dia más lo único que hay en este hilo es que alguien va diciendo si sube o baja el gráfico.
> 
> nivelazo vaya..,.era el único que hacia operativa en directo..



pero no decias que no escribias mas??:Baile::Baile:


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Nivelazo si señor. Sigue en el cuarto oscuro, mientras te la chupas a ti mismo y tragas estas callado.



hubiese dicho a primera hora largos ibex, pero me lo he ahorrado.

250 pips........pero claro los trolls no sabemos de bolsa


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Oct 2014)

miserable.
(Del lat. miserabĭlis).
1. adj. Desdichado, infeliz.
2. adj. Abatido, sin valor ni fuerza.
3. adj. mezquino (‖ que escatima en el gasto).
4. adj. Perverso, abyecto, canalla.


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hubiese dicho a primera hora largos ibex, pero me lo he ahorrado.
> 
> 250 pips........pero claro los trolls no sabemos de bolsa






---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 19:29 ----------

he cerrado el larguito que llevaba en el Dax, esta zona de 8900 no la ha podido romper los últimos días y quiero ver desde fuera si puede con ella o no.


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> miserable.
> (Del lat. miserabĭlis).
> 1. adj. Desdichado, infeliz.
> 2. adj. Abatido, sin valor ni fuerza.
> ...



infeliz, yo creo que lo que mejor me define es FRUSTRADO, que aporte más a un foro que a mi cartera y me echéis saliva.-...

en fin, una etapa más de mierda.

Y FRUSTRACIÓN POR NO GANAR TODO LO QUE PODRIA GANAR.......eso me afecta, pero como dicen siempre hay oportunidades.


----------



## Adicto (21 Oct 2014)

Vendo toda mi posición en twitter y lo meto todo en blackberry por varios motivos:
-El BB passport está siendo un éxito de ventas y están sin stock y los que se pueden comprar son a sobreprecio en tiendas independientes desde amazon.com.
-Hay posibilidades de una compra por Lenovo.
-Ha terminado su reestructuración y está empezando a hacer las cosas bien con el nuevo CEO al frente.

No es compra especulativa, es a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

El sp sigue fuerte fuerte. Mi apuesta es que tocan los 1940 hoy, y cierran cerquita.

Parece que el vix quiere corregir a los minimos anteriores. En mi opinion el sp va a querer cerca los 2k de nuevo.

Sin mas novedades, usa sigue a lo suyo.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 19:55 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> infeliz, yo creo que lo que mejor me define es FRUSTRADO, que aporte más a un foro que a mi cartera y me echéis saliva.-...
> 
> en fin, una etapa más de mierda.
> 
> Y FRUSTRACIÓN POR NO GANAR TODO LO QUE PODRIA GANAR.......eso me afecta, pero como dicen siempre hay oportunidades.



Vete a meterla en el ladrillo.

Saliva dice... juas.


----------



## Depeche (21 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que estamos ante un momento peligroso y si no se produce ese rebote que pienso que habrá dentro de un rato es mejor mantenerse fuera de mercado o ponerse corto, ya que los objetivos bajistas en el Ibex podrían estar en 9.370 como mínimo.



Si me lo permiten después de la caída del ibex que dije hasta 9.370 puntos, ahora os voy a decir donde creo que lo tendremos para final de este mes:
Para el día 28 de octubre, es decir el martes que viene pienso que lo vamos a tener entre 10.930 y 10.980 puntos.
En mi opinión será clave ver si supera ese nivel ya que de superarlo acabaremos el mes de octubre viendo los 11.200 puntos, pero no tengo muy claro si superará el nivel de 10.980 puntos el 28 de octubre.
De momento creo que el 10.930 si que lo vamos a ver el martes que viene.


----------



## Topongo (21 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> infeliz, yo creo que lo que mejor me define es FRUSTRADO, que aporte más a un foro que a mi cartera y me echéis saliva.-...
> 
> en fin, una etapa más de mierda.
> 
> Y FRUSTRACIÓN POR NO GANAR TODO LO QUE PODRIA GANAR.......eso me afecta, pero como dicen siempre hay oportunidades.



Mira mpbk , me cuesta escribir este mensaje, al contrario que muchos de verdad creo que controlas, menos que algunos y mas que muchos*, lo de los 9400 lo dijiste con antelación y fcc y otras muchas pero también la cagas y eres incapaz de asumirlo y ahi empieza tu degeneración.
De verdad creo que tienes un problema y me das pena, en vez de aportar y en verdad creo que lo podrias hacer bien haces el ridículo con un papel de troll megalomano, es bastante penoso y puedes ver los resultados , hazte un favor y reflexiona. 

Inmola ese nick tomate la pastilla intenta dejar de lado esa necesidad de estar por encima siempre de los demás, te aseguro que será bastante mas satisfactorio a la larga, o lo hubiera sido si tu y algunos otros no hubieseis dejado el hilo en la uci.

A los que tenéis en ignore al susodicho mis disculpas por citarlo una vez más. 

*esta es una opinión de un gacelo total pido perdón de antemano. 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me lo permiten después de la caída del ibex que dije hasta 9.370 puntos, ahora os voy a decir donde creo que lo tendremos para final de este mes:
> Para el día 28 de octubre, es decir el martes que viene pienso que lo vamos a tener entre 10.930 y 10.980 puntos.
> En mi opinión será clave ver si supera ese nivel ya que de superarlo acabaremos el mes de octubre viendo los 11.200 puntos, pero no tengo muy claro si superará el nivel de 10.980 puntos el 28 de octubre.
> De momento creo que el 10.930 si que lo vamos a ver el martes que viene.



oye que se pensarán que eres mi multi, la de las codere..


----------



## Depeche (21 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> seguimos con la hoja de ruta , acercarnos a los 9400 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback :Baile:



Me temo que los 9.400 no los vamos a ver a corto plazo.
Espero que no se moleste por mi mensaje.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 20:48 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> oye que se pensarán que eres mi multi, la de las codere..



Cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera.


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mira mpbk , me cuesta escribir este mensaje, al contrario que muchos de verdad creo que controlas, menos que algunos y mas que muchos*, lo de los 9400 lo dijiste con antelación y fcc y otras muchas pero también la cagas y eres incapaz de asumirlo y ahi empieza tu degeneración.
> De verdad creo que tienes un problema y me das pena, en vez de aportar y en verdad creo que lo podrias hacer bien haces el ridículo con un papel de troll megalomano, es bastante penoso y puedes ver los resultados , hazte un favor y reflexiona.
> 
> Inmola ese nick tomate la pastilla intenta dejar de lado esa necesidad de estar por encima siempre de los demás, te aseguro que será bastante mas satisfactorio a la larga, o lo hubiera sido si tu y algunos otros no hubieseis dejado el hilo en la uci.
> ...



si ya da igual,

yo soy el mejor del foro, eso no hay duda.....alguien predijo techo en 11200?no.

alguien predijo bajada hasta 9400? no.

alguien predecirá cuando se girará otra vez el ibex pabajo? no.

alguien sabrá a que nivel bajará el ibex al proximo movimiento bajista? no.
el hilo ahora se trata de decir guano o como sube....

en fin, ya abri un hilo diciendo que en los foros no queda nadie bueno, está lleno de novatos, yo soy bueno, me considero profesional, saco 80k de media cada año y porque tengo el problema ese psiquiátrico o psicológico que me da miedo palmar pasta porque tengo muchos gastos fijos mensuales y no me puedo permitir hacer el loco, si no fuese por eso, quizas seria millonario o quizas me hubiese arruinado.......pero yo creo que más la 1 opción, en fin, quizás es esa la frustración que tengo, soy mejor para aconsejar que para operar por mi mismo, ahora estoy aconsejando operativas en mi curro, los famosos 1300 al mes, y ya me han cogido respeto, cosa que nunca he tenido aqui.



y gol del barsa-.


----------



## @@strom (21 Oct 2014)

*Iniciado por muertoviviente Ver Mensaje
guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos con la hoja de ruta , acercarnos a los 9400 para desde ahi desplegar el pullback 

Me temo que los 9.400 no los vamos a ver a corto plazo.
Espero que no se moleste por mi mensaje.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 20:48 ----------

Iniciado por mpbk Ver Mensaje
oye que se pensarán que eres mi multi, la de las codere..

Cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera.*


Un mensaje para la posteridad, los mejores treiders del internet aquí juntos en este nuestro hilo. 

Al final fue verdad, fue en Octubre.


----------



## Garrafón (21 Oct 2014)

Soy uno de los que aposté por los 9370 en el IBEX, paso a recoger mi owned, pero me alegro por la gente que estas dos semanas ha perdido pasta en el IBEX.

Por otro lado:
En Newlinks entré ayer en 31,80 antes del final, stop en 30,2, de momento en 34, veremos como cierra, muchas noticias y muy positivas en newlink , acuerdo con roche 150 milloncetes y desde ayer vacuna del ébola probándose en Suiza con humanos por la OMS, la ganadora entre la media docena de farmas que competían por encontrar esta vacuna.

Y con RFMD piano piano si arriva lontano, hoy otros 20 centavos de subida, 10,64, tengo stop en 9,10, rebotando según lo esperado

En el Nasdaq bien, menos mal o.


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2014)

estoy enfermo, me piro de aqui..........

aunque no me lo digáis, soy dios.


tener huevos a operar ya es otra cosa.


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2014)

Peaso capullo, ¿No decías que no volvías más?

Vete a tu cueva, como dijiste, y pronostica allí mientras te autofelas

Vídeo del día 17

"Esto no es el final de la corrección; habrá más descensos"

::

A mi me cae bien el chaval del vídeo, así que trazaré una táctica de cortos 

10.234 A1
CP 10.102-10.58
B1: 9.980

22 y 24 días "chungos"


----------



## Topongo (21 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Peaso capullo, ¿No decías que no volvías más?
> 
> Vete a tu cueva, como dijiste, y pronostica allí mientras te autofelas
> 
> ...



No joda que el 22 es mañana y el sp un 2 casi arriba. ..
Eso o esta trollenado ::
Me encomiendo a pepon o que sea lo que dios quiera...(tampoco me queda otra)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## erpako (21 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> estoy enfermo, me piro de aqui..........
> 
> aunque no me lo digáis, soy dios.
> 
> ...



Y como buen Dios, se nos muestra en formato multinick.:rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (21 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> estoy enfermo, me piro de aqui..........
> 
> aunque no me lo digáis, soy dios.
> 
> ...



Venga no me jodas que dices entradas sin entrar tu... asi que te pillamos en mil contradicciones, es muy sencillo hablar cuando no se palma, creo que me acuerdo de casi todas las operaciones del año pero porque es mi pasta...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Oct 2014)

Seguimos con el peponeo.
El futuro del Dax por encima de 8900. Mañana quizá pueda haber una oportunidad con un posible pull a ese nivel para seguir subiendo.
Aunque el contado será otra cosa y a ver como empieza la sesión. En principio la idea es entrar otra vez largo.


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Cierre cercano a 1940. Tremendo lo de los desgraciaos esos, a gozar.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 21:59 ----------

Que tal los cagaoros...

El dow esta en niveles pre peponian.


----------



## JimTonic (21 Oct 2014)

voy a pedir a moderación que le baneen y a todo aquel que lo copie en sus mensajes


sois una panda de desgraciados todos los que le quoteais es imposible leer el hilo os lo habeis cargado


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Venga no me jodas que dices entradas sin entrar tu... asi que te pillamos en mil contradicciones, es muy sencillo hablar cuando no se palma, creo que me acuerdo de casi todas las operaciones del año pero porque es mi pasta...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



jajaj nono..iria apañado sin ganar nada y encima los del foro insultandome.

bull trap en usa.

dax hchi pequeño cumplido, y parece que rompe el grande que seguramente será fail o no.


----------



## inversobres (21 Oct 2014)

Mirad al ibex, 10200+, no era tan descabellado el plan de claca.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2014)

Todavía no ha habido un chart de Claca que me haya parecido ni mínimamente descabellado. Alguno no sale o no sale del todo. Como le pasa a todo el mundo. Pero sus escenarios siempre están cargados de sentido. Pero es que Claca analiza, mientras otros tiran rayas, y si precio no les cuadra... es que les faltan rayas...


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mirad al ibex, 10200+, no era tan descabellado el plan de claca.





Claca dijo:


> Más o menos, lo que pienso es que precios hasta los 10.250 no serían descabellados sin que el guión bajista cambiara, tal y como dije con el STOXX, que podrían verse niveles de 3.000-50 para luego seguir buscando mínimo los 2.750.
> 
> Edito para aclarar algo, en ningún caso afirmo que vayamos a ver esos precios por arriba (no son un objetivo y aunque podrían verse, no hay garantías de ello), es muy difícil acertar dónde frenará el rebote, sólo recuerdo que mientras el escenario bajista este activo, y lo estará aunque se vean esos precios, de ahí mi comentario, no vale la pena pensar en compras de medio plazo.



Por concretar un poco.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 23:01 ----------

Me salgo también del SP, amarro los puntos de estos dos días, puede que me pierda parte de la subida pero no me inspira ninguna confianza ni un sentido ni el otro.
En liquidez y esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Oct 2014)

No respondais al retarded.

Y, por descontado, no lo citeis si le contestais. 

Gracias

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Arrebonico (21 Oct 2014)

Naruto dijo:


> Entiendo que lo mejor seria estar del lado correcto desde el principio , pero si lo que viene es gordo, imagino que se refiere a uno de esos movientos en los que pollastre dice que alguien se ha tomado muchas molestias en desplegar una configuracion y no suelen deshacerla en cuestion de dias ( puede que me este tirando a la piscina, pero creo que mensajes asi ha puesto en el pasado ).
> 
> Asi que basandome en estas dos cosas, y en que pedir es gratis, pues me preguntaba si algun alma caritativa podra aventurarse a decirnos que algo ha pasado, cuando ya haya pasado  (no ahora naturalmente). No quiero la primera pela ni la ultima, me basta con subirme al carro a mitad de la subida, o salirme a mitad de la bajada.
> 
> ...



Los casi 12.000 han sido punto de giro en términos Pollastrunos, no voy a buscar el post, pero en palabras del Maese: _punto de giro del ES_ (sic).

Otrosí digo, la operación, desde el punto de vista volumétrico, es de guano duradero.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me lo permiten después de la caída del ibex que dije hasta 9.370 puntos, ahora os voy a decir donde creo que lo tendremos para final de este mes:
> Para el día 28 de octubre, es decir el martes que viene pienso que lo vamos a tener entre 10.930 y 10.980 puntos.
> En mi opinión será clave ver si supera ese nivel ya que de superarlo acabaremos el mes de octubre viendo los 11.200 puntos, pero no tengo muy claro si superará el nivel de 10.980 puntos el 28 de octubre.
> De momento creo que el 10.930 si que lo vamos a ver el martes que viene.



Qué gracioso!! Hace tiempo que os leo (a los de siempre, que aportan muchísimo).Está claro, esto tiene que bajar, aún no hay pánico e integrantes como tú me hacen pensar que en la mayoría de las personas aún no se ha instalado en el pesimismo que será cuandovolverá a subir este tinglado. (contribuciones como la tuya son mucho más importantes de lo que parecen, de verdad y desde fuera las agradezco).
Hay que empezar leyendo la pag. 1 siempre: Las tendencias, llámense primarias, secundarias etc. Dentro una tendencia primaria alcista, como la iniciada hace ya algún tiempo al superar los 9.000 ptos +-, hay retrocesos y ajustes tendenciales, ahora estamos en un ajuste (llámalo tendencia secundaria) que quizás (siempre quizás) mande al Dax (muy claro ese HCH roto) a la zona de 7750-7900 ptos) y al IBEX presumiblemente por debajo de los 9.000 ptos por obejtivo de DT. Lo que has visto estos días (y quizás veas algún día más) es lo que llaman un salto de gato muerto dentro de una secundaria bajista, pienso. 
A ver quién acierta !!! :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Por concretar un poco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 23:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Claro. Si a lo que te refieres es que no clavé lo que ha pasado, pues claro, tienes razón, pero es que nunca lo he pretendido. Desde el día 14 que vengo comentando que a mi entender se ha activado un escenario bajista y di los niveles en que este se desactivaba (3.130 STOXX), como debe ser lógico. No cambio ni una coma de lo que dije y si lo piensas bien tiene sentido el que ponga especial énfasis en que no es importante dónde puede acabar el rebote y que desaconseje las compras de medio plazo.... si lo que contemplo es un escenario de caídas, ¡cómo voy a recomendar comprar! No obstante sí servía para dar una idea de hasta dónde podían llegar a sufrir los cortos si se abrían sin calcular, que sería lo importante teniendo en cuenta la supuesta tendencia, o dónde podría ser buena idea dar salida a los largos si no se estaba convencido.

En mi caso cito SIEMPRE mis mensajes, yo no me escondo e intento dar una visión práctica del asunto, en el pasado hasta me animaba a postear operativas con stop en el gráfico, porque soy el primero que habiendo operado con regularidad sabe de sobras el peso que tienen o no las afirmaciones según la información que se aporte. No dudes que seré el primero en reconocer que metí la pata si me equivoco.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Oct 2014)

Cité tu mensaje porque pensaba que Inversobres no lo interpreta bien, yo también pienso que todavía le pueden meter otro viaje hacia el sur y que la opción bajista no se puede descartar. No pretendía criticar tu planteamiento que comparto desde mis limitados conocimientos pero Inversobres solo comenta una parte y no todo el contexto de tu post que creo importante.


----------



## Garrafón (22 Oct 2014)

atman dijo:


> Todavía no ha habido un chart de Claca que me haya parecido ni mínimamente descabellado. Alguno no sale o no sale del todo. Como le pasa a todo el mundo. Pero sus escenarios siempre están cargados de sentido. Pero es que Claca analiza, mientras otros tiran rayas, y si precio no les cuadra... es que les faltan rayas...



Es el análisis lógico, no se enseña. se adquiere.
Es muy difícil encontrar alguien que lo practique con acierto, es un lujo.


----------



## Krim (22 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Peaso capullo, ¿No decías que no volvías más?
> 
> Vete a tu cueva, como dijiste, y pronostica allí mientras te autofelas
> 
> ...



Pinta bien para volver a perder los 10.000...Vamos a buscar 100 pipos de caída.

EDIT: Vaya hombre...-30 y a otra cosa.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

For the Virgin of Guadalupe!! Que lo de ayer del after de Manhattan no sea un trolleo al que nos tiene acostumbrados dicha compañía y pegue un buen pepinazo (hacia arriba).
Esta es mi apuesta fuerte para este año y en la que he metido hasta los ahorros de la abuela Francisquita y donde he llegado a estar palmando más de un 20% pero tengo fe renovada después de los buenos resultados y nuevas previsiones:

Manhattan Associates : Reports Record Third Quarter 2014 Revenue and Earnings | 4-Traders


----------



## inversobres (22 Oct 2014)

Yo llevo siguiendo a claca desde que ingrese en el foro y me puse a leer los hilos antiguos. Me parece una eminencia, con un lenguaje sencillo hace entender cosas complicadas.

PD: esto se da la vuelta, eurodolor pabajo, otra sesion de subida hasta nueva orden.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

Un clásico ..

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 12:08 ----------

Otro a ver si se anima a caer o nos deja otra vez el ojal verde


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Otra de arena... Creo que recordar que alguien de aquí llevaba/comentó Cree. Pues bien, la ostia en el after fue de campeonato. Estos no levantan cabeza y como no modere la caida hoy la voy a tener que hacer hueco en el museo de los horrores.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Oct 2014)

Me salgo, con pequísimas ganancias y me compro unas palomitas.

Liquidez total


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

Lo están aguantando bien, con poco dinero...

Creo que es un momento crucial para decidir el desarrollo de la sesión. 

Al menos mueven el árbol, si dejan de empujar (sin mucha convicción, nos vamos de nuevo a suelo de CP y a esperar si lo sujetan o esperan más abajo para meter algo de pasta)


----------



## Topongo (22 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me salgo, con pequísimas ganancias y me compro unas palomitas.
> 
> Liquidez total



Si , la verdad es que Franr poniendo esos sutiles mensajes como que acojona....
Yo sigo dentro, esperando a pandoro....
::::


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si , la verdad es que Franr poniendo esos sutiles mensajes como que acojona....
> Yo sigo dentro, esperando a pandoro....
> ::::



HOYGA!!! no son sutiles mensajes, son las mascotas guanistas...solo falta el pato. Ese lo guardamos para cuando volvamos a los nuevemiles... hoy mañana o durante lo que queda de década. ::

Es una forma de "hinbocar" al guano.

Dejan caer desde los 10.140 (meten órdenes de soltar)...latigazos de 20 puntos y lo frenan.....

Despistando al personal

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 12:36 ----------

Así no hay quien opere... una operación en nivel, con TP saltado pa pipas.

A ver si lo llevan a nivel, sería un puntazo que hicieran un toque claquístico y ahí con to lo gordo. En CP hay más riesgo.


----------



## Krim (22 Oct 2014)

Pues yo vuelvo a la carga, sigo viendo prados rojos...a ver si no palmo otros 30.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

Cuidao que en 4 minutos tenemos datos de zulos.... fundamental a la vista, no le des a Pandoro Pistas.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Y datos de inflación usanos a las 14:30


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y datos de inflación usanos a las 14:30



Ese si dará algo más de rumba a los índices. El de hipotecas semanales USA datos buenos... para ellos.

Tenemos una tarde de datos y charlas buena... de las que pueden hacer afición.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ese si dará algo más de rumba a los índices. El de hipotecas semanales USA datos buenos... para ellos.
> 
> Tenemos una tarde de datos y charlas buena... de las que pueden hacer afición.











Ná... ahora en serio. Desde el punto de vista gacelil tengo la sensación de que ya se ha decidido tirar hacia arriba y hacer máximos en no muchos días (hablo de USA evidentemente).
Los resultados en general están siendo buenos salvo casos como el de IBM donde parece que tiene que ver más la madurez del ciclo de vida de sus productos y poca capacidad para adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos que otra cosa.
Quizás no sea momento de entrar en consumo (sólo hay que ver CMG y MCD) pero sigo pensando que la bajada de los últimos días se ha quedado en buena oportunidad de compra para los más aguerridos himbersores.


----------



## Seren (22 Oct 2014)

Sigue sin haber un cisne negro que active el guano máximo. Para mi serán los BRICS, y en argentina y venezuela está la cosa muy podrida. 

Es cuestión de tiempo, mientras pueden continuar las subidas.


----------



## Adicto (22 Oct 2014)

No sé, pero observo que en este hilo hay mucha bipolaridad dependiendo de lo que ocurre en la sesión diaria. Si la semana que viene se superan los 10.600 alguien que hubiera estado de vacaciones un par de semanas no se hubiera enterado de nada.
Lo bueno sería preveer cuando llegará el gran guano, yo a principios de año creía que como muy pronto sería en 2015 y eso creo que se mantiene.


----------



## inversobres (22 Oct 2014)

Pues de momento parriba que vamos.

El sp manda.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 15:01 ----------

Aun queda subida, el euro sigue bajando y con mas fuerza.

Veremos.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Dolar UP!!!


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 Oct 2014)

Bueno, ahora que no hay movimiento pongo dedos al teclado y escribo un post de bolsa-ficcion, para entretenerme un poco y compartir algo

"Iba hoy por la mañana sacando a pasear al perro y este miraba un poco perdido, como si no estuviese concentrado en lo que le tocaba y razon del paseo que no por gusto muevo estas viejas caderas.

Primer arbol, ni caso...
Segundo arbol, igualmente ni la mas minima atencion, como si no fuese con el y yo tuviese ganas de hacer un paseillo, a mi ritttmitoooo.
Tercer arbol, bueno, arbusto imperioso, cuna de grandes "regadas", fuente y cuenco de olor para perras en celo, guerra olfativa de hormonas y hocicos en su maximo exponente .... pues no, amigo no, que ni caso...

Tiron de correa, mirada penetrante a los ojos, el pobre can con mirada de impotencia y estreñimiento, mientras soltaba un ñiummmm, con mirada dirigida al suelo.

Pues va a ser que no... Pero en ese momento me vinieron recuerdos de imagenes de "tiempos ha", una melkel que decia "que no, que no ..." hasta que los amigos yonkies dijeron o si o se acabo ... entonces son gesto sobrio dijo que si que si... mientras su ministro de economia miraba a suelo cabizbajo asintiendo. Me retumbaban en los oidos, como si leyese una pancarta en una manifestacion el "NO, que no, aqui QE asin NO", y me dije, y si algo pasa ... igual diria "Que SI que SI?", 

El perro del vecino y su perro (al que no puedo ver) me desperto de mis meditabundos pensamientos, soltandome un "buenas" a lo que siguio algo asi como un gruñido por respuesta, todas para ti ...

Tras dejarlos atras y a la vista de un precioso vegetal, me acerque al oido de mi can y le dije muy bajito: "El DB ha suspendido el Stress-test del fin de semana".

Aleluyas... y congojos se mostraron en los ojos del can... y una "chute de merde" tiño la verde pradera de ... "alimentos procesados hasta su -Ultimas- conecuencias". Sus ojos brillaban, Pandoro reia a carcajada libre mientras metia sus verguenzas en la maquina de plastificar documentos a la espera de su proxima cita.

El perro saltaba dando brincos de alegria ... y yo por fin a mi ritttmitoooo, podia volver a casa con la idea de que el deber habia sido cumplido ...."


Pd: en honor al chinito, que me encantaban sus relatos.
Pd2: 11 eran 11.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

joder como va pareciendo la vela de MANH a la de los resultados de Abril :ouch:

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 15:51 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que no hay movimiento pongo dedos al teclado y escribo un post de bolsa-ficcion, para entretenerme un poco y compartir algo
> 
> "Iba hoy por la mañana sacando a pasear al perro y este miraba un poco perdido, como si no estuviese concentrado en lo que le tocaba y razon del paseo que no por gusto muevo estas viejas caderas.
> 
> ...



Grande @hombre-mosca!! Muy grande!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (22 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pues de momento parriba que vamos.
> 
> El sp manda.
> 
> ...



De momento es lo que hay.

Usa anda debil, voy a estar atento al cierre uropedo.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Oct 2014)

La cosa tiene pinta de pandorear.

Cuidadin...

Os dejo. No puedo dedicarme a esto hoy.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Oh distinguidos foreros y hombres de bien! Cómo veis AKRX??? Vendo o no vendo... Llevo buenas plusvis pero no se si ha llegado ya el momento de recoger la cosecha.


----------



## Garrafón (22 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Oh distinguidos foreros y hombres de bien! Cómo veis AKRX??? Vendo o no vendo... Llevo buenas plusvis pero no se si ha llegado ya el momento de recoger la cosecha.



Ahora no te salgas, deja correr beneficios, ajusta el stop a 40,5 +- y déjate llevar.
Según suba sube el stop y si corrige ya será el mercado quien te saque.
Si pillas una así muerde y no sueltes hasta que te echen a palos, no te salgas tu, que te eche el mercado cuando te salte el stop.
Al final de la sesión si cierra por encima de 42,5 vuelve a ajustar stop al alza, (tiene muy buena pinta).


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 Oct 2014)

Maestro voy cerrando ya el horno ? falta una hora para que pongamos esto a 9400...


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Ahora no te salgas, deja correr beneficios, ajusta el stop a 40,5 +- y déjate llevar.
> Según suba sube el stop, cuando corrija ya será el mercado quien te saque.
> Si pillas una así muerde y no sueltes hasta que te echen a palos.



Si lo malo de esta es que como el palo sea en forma de gap ni stop ni leches... ::::::
Esta no es de bajar un 2% si la cosa se pone chunga en los beneficios...
De todas formas para el calabobos el stop en $41 creo debería ser efectivo ienso:
Voy a darle una pensadita. Gracias por la opinión.


----------



## tesorero (22 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Oh distinguidos foreros y hombres de bien! Cómo veis AKRX??? Vendo o no vendo... Llevo buenas plusvis pero no se si ha llegado ya el momento de recoger la cosecha.



Yo opino no vender. Despues de un lateral parece que ha entrando en tendencia. Stop en alguna media móvil que te sientas cómodo y a ver hasta donde lleva la tendencia.


----------



## Garrafón (22 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si lo malo de esta es que como el palo sea en forma de gap ni stop ni leches... ::::::
> Esta no es de bajar un 2% si la cosa se pone chunga en los beneficios...
> De todas formas para el calabobos el stop en $41 creo debería ser efectivo ienso:
> Voy a darle una pensadita. Gracias por la opinión.



Lleva cinco años consecutivos subiendo, un 2636% !!!!!, y la corrección desde setiembre la veo normal, de hecho escasa corrección, si fuera acorde a mercado debería haberse ido a los 28 y se quedó en 33, la veo muy sólida.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Lleva cinco años consecutivos subiendo, un 2636% !!!!!, y el descenso de setiembre lo veo normal.



Viéndolo un poquito más en detalle parece que el S1 está en $41.97 y el próximo nivel en $47.58. El margen de seguridad parece amplio y además llevo un porcentaje de plusvis decente para llevar en ella un par de meses.
Vamos a aguantar un poco y ceñiré el stop un poco por debajo del S1.
A ver hasta donde llega y si no me zampo un gap


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 Oct 2014)

Brainy dijo:


> Pon al menos alguna tilde, trolaco de mierda.
> 
> Que ganas de hacer el analfabeto profundo ensuciando el hilo con chorradas.



Para poner tildes hay que tenerlas ... al igual que para poner gente en el ignore hay que estar logueado (un par de ilustres se dieron cuenta de esto).

Espero que al menos le haya despertado una minima sonrisa el post. Lo cual, era el fin del mismo.

Siento ensuciar... el pobre perro, como bien descrito en el mensaje, no pudo resistir tal afronta ....

Hace un tiempo que no escribo, como lo hacia antes. Quizas hay alguna razon, por la que estoy serio.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Y mientras en MANH...







La vela que puede dejar hoy va a ser interesante aunque todavía no se si para bien o mal 

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 17:08 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Para poner tildes hay que tenerlas ... al igual que para poner gente en el ignore hay que estar logueado (un par de ilustres se dieron cuenta de esto).
> 
> Espero que al menos le haya despertado una minima sonrisa el post. Lo cual, era el fin del mismo.
> 
> ...



Un buen ejercicio de higiene dentro del hilo es no contestar a troles pero reportarlos.
Quizás si al gran Lidl le llegan 400 mensajes reportando al primer pompero que se estrena insultado a alguien de los del hilo de toda la vida se tome esto en serio.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]Así no hay quien opere... una operación en nivel, con TP saltado pa pipas.
> 
> A ver si lo llevan a nivel, sería un puntazo que hicieran un toque claquístico y ahí con to lo gordo. En CP hay más riesgo.



Al final han hecho un clakerti (a 5 puntos de mi A1, error imperdonable).... 

Táctica a cortos, desde nivel y ahí con menos riesgos... a ver hasta donde me aguantan ahora, si no, pa pipas again.


----------



## Garrafón (22 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y mientras en MANH...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Se ha negociado mucho en pre, ha salido en 36,62 y ayer cerró en 34,93, hay interés entre los que se lo guisan solos.
Lo mismo de siempre, para evitar sustos sl.


----------



## Krim (22 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Un buen ejercicio de higiene dentro del hilo es no contestar a troles pero reportarlos.
> Quizás si al gran Lidl le llegan 400 mensajes reportando al primer pompero que se estrena insultado a alguien de los del hilo de toda la vida se tome esto en serio.



La necesidad irracional que tiene la gente de contestar a los trolls obvios es como para hacérselo mirar. Una cosa es querer dejar en evidencia a alguien, pero dar coba al que sólo ha venido a insultar o a hacerse el megalómano es un error de primaria. Lo jodido es que aquí tenemos gente que, al menos en apariencia, están perfectamente en sus cabales, y siguen haciéndolo


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Se ha negociado mucho en pre, ha salido en 36,62 y ayer cerró en 34,93, hay interés entre los que se lo guisan solos.
> Lo mismo de siempre, para evitar sustos sl.



Puesto está! Si cae por debajo del cierre de ayer a otra cosa mariposa.
Con esta ya me he dado un buen paseo a los infiernos y en otra no me pillan.
Aún así confío en que haga un cierre en condiciones y no me echen.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

Por cierto, vaya cagada he tenido, excepto la primera parte de sesión que prometia guano, el resto verdes prados y dejando un sesgo alcista que no veas....

Seguiré fiel a mis IF...entradas a corto, de momento. Picoteo y correr.

Edit: Otra vez fuera ante el embite de Pepón ::


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

joder... después de la travesía en el desierto que ha sido lo de Manhattan desde que entré en febrero verlo ahora en verde es para llorar pero de alegría :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Garrafón (22 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> joder... después de la travesía en el desierto que ha sido lo de Manhattan desde que entré en febrero verlo ahora en verde es para llorar pero de alegría :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:



Manhattan Associates sets Q3 2014 earnings record | Financial News


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Manhattan Associates sets Q3 2014 earnings record | Financial News



Con el tiempo he visto que en este tipo de empresas tiene importancia el resultado trimestral y anual pero casi tiene el mismo peso la previsión que hacen. Esto tiene sentido porque si no no hay forma de mantener el PER que tiene actualmente.
En cualquier caso como siempre lo importante es que hoy deje una figura bonita porque será lo que seguramente determinará las próximas sesiones y me deje salir con un buen margen


----------



## inversobres (22 Oct 2014)

Pues cierre en maximos, si hoy era el dia chungo... mañana agarrate.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 18:10 ----------

Como pasen de este nivel el pepinazo puede ser de ordago.

SP en modo crucero, pasando 1950 los 75 son de regalo.


----------



## mpbk (22 Oct 2014)

wapisiximos, 150pips para obj ibex.

+1000pips más, voy de mil en mil jajajaj


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> wapisiximos, 150pips para obj ibex.
> 
> +1000pips más, voy de mil en mil jajajaj



Objetivo 10350??? y 11000??


----------



## Topongo (22 Oct 2014)

Es guapo ver el peponian y tu en la que se ha quedado en rojo...
Si ademas es tu unica posi cp mp y entraste antes del gran guano la cara de subnormal se me ve de aqui a lima.... 
Pero asi es este "juego" no tengo mucho que comentar sobre el valor 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Oct 2014)

Pruebo unos cortitos en el SP. A ver si se toma un descansito en la subida que lleva.


----------



## mpbk (22 Oct 2014)

el dow ya se ha girado en resistencia...........lo hubiese dicho pero los trolls no tienen lugar aqui.


----------



## Adicto (22 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> La necesidad irracional que tiene la gente de contestar a los trolls obvios es como para hacérselo mirar. Una cosa es querer dejar en evidencia a alguien, pero dar coba al que sólo ha venido a insultar o a hacerse el megalómano es un error de primaria. Lo jodido es que aquí tenemos gente que, al menos en apariencia, están perfectamente en sus cabales, y siguen haciéndolo



Yo por mi parte me siento reflejado en lo que dices, el motivo es como ejercicio de desestres, no puedes humillar a la gente porculera en el mundo real, pero con trolles no tienes frenos sociales. Eso sí, yo no hago en otros hilos.


----------



## mpbk (22 Oct 2014)

atman dijo:


> Objetivo 10350??? y 11000??



te importa mi opinión trolako?te bajas las bragas de por fin aceptar que sé de bolsa.

:XX::XX:


----------



## Garrafón (22 Oct 2014)

En Newlinks cumpliendo previsión, hoy de momento +15%, se va derechita a buscar máximos anuales, subo stop a 34,5.

Sin embargo hoy en RFMD me han peinado a raya, hoy de momento -3,62%, subo stop a 10,1.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pues cierre en maximos, si hoy era el dia chungo... mañana agarrate.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 18:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo mismo ha sido un día chungo para los que se han abierto posiciones hoy. 

SP red code. No mucho, pero coloradito.

Futuros del Ibex 80 que han caído y 70 el dax.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Oct 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que no hay movimiento pongo dedos al teclado y escribo un post de bolsa-ficcion, para entretenerme un poco y compartir algo
> 
> "Iba hoy por la mañana sacando a pasear al perro y este miraba un poco perdido, como si no estuviese concentrado en lo que le tocaba y razon del paseo que no por gusto muevo estas viejas caderas.
> 
> ...



No es fácil pillarle a usted la onda pero se agradecen estas historias viendo el percal que tenemos en el foro. Hasta para trolear un poco hace falta clase y estilo.

¿Al final la Merkel cederá y tendremos la tan esperada QE europea? ¿Tan mal están las cosas en Deustche Bank (???) para que dejen abrir el grifo?

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 21:34 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Lo mismo ha sido un día chungo para los que se han abierto posiciones hoy.
> 
> SP red code. No mucho, pero coloradito.
> 
> Futuros del Ibex 80 que han caído y 70 el dax.




Y no se olvide del Vix.


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> te importa mi opinión trolako?te bajas las bragas de por fin aceptar que sé de bolsa.
> 
> :XX::XX:



Si es que, además, es tonto.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Oct 2014)

Ya empezamos con los GAPs a la baja que le gustan al jato?

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 21:50 ----------

No lo citéis, por favor...

Me duelen los hogos de berlho...!


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya empezamos con los GAPs a la baja que le gustan al jato?
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 21:50 ----------
> 
> ...



el gato es mas de movimientos de en-verga-dura :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (22 Oct 2014)

¡A ver mozalbete, trae unos folios y rellena la fotocopiadora!

¿Los llevo en una bolsa?

Si. Como quieras. Ya se ve que entiendes de bolsa...


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

Muy bueno el latigazo de usa anoche. Pero supo a poco.

Eurodolor sigue bajando, no tiene pinta de ir abajo esto.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 08:57 ----------

Vaya con Nokia, jugando al gato y al raton.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Oct 2014)

Pa lo quemos quedao. Hilo mitico en segunda página.
Sin ilustres foreros ni ilustrados troleros aporto mi opinion gaceloide (apliquen la teoria contraria y acertaran)
Susto sin llegar a pánico = sana correción que estabamos esperando para ir haciendo cartera a medio largo plazo.
Resultados y datos USA más bien malos (salvo Apple, casi todos down) justificando el recorte. El euro dolar descansa y sigue pabajo.
En Europa seguimos igual o peor. Si el dolar sigue apreciandose, creo que las empresa exportadores se beneficiaran (a lp porque a corto no hay consumo)
A poco que Draghi se mueva, peponazo parriba hasta fin de año.

Añado: Terrorismo en Canada y la bolsa silbando. Sigue sin haber noticia que desencadene el pánico.


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

Anzuelo en 10.250.

Esta muy cambiante el tema. Con la EPA y el PMI aleman.


----------



## Thader (23 Oct 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pa lo quemos quedao. Hilo mitico en segunda página.



Tienes razón, es una pena. Yo soy de los que lee pero escribe poco porque poco sé y poco puedo aportar, para decir paridas me callo y no ensucio esto porque lo que tampoco era normal era tener que ir despiojando el hilo para encontrar las aportaciones valiosas. Lo que pasa es que al final se quedan casi solo los piojos. Lo dicho, una pena.


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

Pepinazo al canto. Si es que no se puede, usa ya ha recuperado lo bajado ayer. 

Veremos un 10.500? miedo me da.

El dax rompiendo los 9000, vamos a ver si van en serio, por que de ser asi nos espera un resto de mes verde de cojones.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

Coño!! Llego, conecto y veo peponazo en futuros americanos!! 
Supongo que antes de la apertura se relajará un poco pero ha sido grata sorpresa.


----------



## Cazu10 (23 Oct 2014)

Como gacela con borde de cebra, pregunto: ¿cómo veis Sacyr?.


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pepinazo al canto. Si es que no se puede, usa ya ha recuperado lo bajado ayer.
> 
> Veremos un 10.500? miedo me da.
> 
> El dax rompiendo los 9000, vamos a ver si van en serio, por que de ser asi nos espera un resto de mes verde de cojones.



:XX::XX::XX: que hay en 9000 aparte de un número redondo? nivelazo.

pues yo espero que esto se vaya otra vez pabajo, y lo que creo se cumple.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Oct 2014)

¿El DAX está en 9.000? 

¿No parece que se ha estrellado y no ha podido?

Por lo menos, por ahora .... ¿no?


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2014)

sacabo el rebote...........

porque coño participo? con mi sabiduria


----------



## Smarty (23 Oct 2014)

Cazu10 dijo:


> Como gacela con borde de cebra, pregunto: ¿cómo veis Sacyr?.



Sacyr destaca una clara situación de primaria bajista. 
La pauta de precios es indicativa y no miente. Entre sin colocar bien el SL y aprenderá lo que es invertir a largo.


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2014)

jajajaj hilo muerto.

nadie sabe bolsa.

cerrad cortos peleles.amarrrad esos 800 pips.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Oct 2014)

monologuista


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿El DAX está en 9.000?
> 
> ¿No parece que se ha estrellado y no ha podido?
> 
> Por lo menos, por ahora .... ¿no?



sp500 futuros en +0,50%, en cuanto abra USA en verde el DAX rompera los 9000 limpiamente


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

El sp aun esta por debajo de los niveles del martes.

Demosle un voto de confianza.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/584345-horas-bajas-amigos.html

Ya esta el tamagochi haciendo amigos. Este multinick cada vez me suena mas.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 13:38 ----------

Nuevo peponazo, no tengo tiempo para pillar.

A las 2 y media comienza el baile.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 13:45 ----------

Los usa estan tirando como bestias, el SP acercandose a niveles del martes.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 13:56 ----------

Resultados empresariales buenos hoy (como gran parte, no se por que dicen que estan saliendo malos).

Cat muy bien y GM, voy a echar un vistazo.

Vamos a buscar los maximos de mes en el SP.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 14:07 ----------

Atentos al dato de paro semanal. Lo logico es que suba pero ya veremos.


----------



## Garrafón (23 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Coño!! Llego, conecto y veo peponazo en futuros americanos!!
> Supongo que antes de la apertura se relajará un poco pero ha sido grata sorpresa.



Al final, ¿te saltó el stop en AKRX?.
Con MANH te vas a poder salir con beneficios, aguanta ahora que despierta, ajusta el stop y déjala correr, lleva cinco sesiones muy buenas.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Al final, ¿te saltó el stop en AKRX?.
> Con MANH te vas a poder salir con beneficios, aguanta ahora que despierta, ajusta el stop y déjala correr, lleva cinco sesiones muy buenas.



Hola Garrafón.

Como ves esas Manh para medio plazo? 
No te parece que esta creciendo lo suficientemente bien como para aguantarlas más?


----------



## Smarty (23 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj hilo muerto.
> 
> nadie sabe bolsa.
> 
> cerrad cortos peleles.amarrrad esos 800 pips.




eres un cansino


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Al final, ¿te saltó el stop en AKRX?.
> Con MANH te vas a poder salir con beneficios, aguanta ahora que despierta, ajusta el stop y déjala correr, lleva cinco sesiones muy buenas.



Aguantando como un jabato estoy en las dos!
De momento stop ajustado y salvo gap el verde está garantizado. 
El dolar está ayudando además bastante a que esas plusvis luzcan mucho mejor 
Si hoy superamos con volumen los $36.50 los 38.42 están a la vuelta de la esquina y de ahí a los $40 :baba:
(entonces llegó la lechera piso un gap a la baja y se quedo sin vacas, cerdos y gallinas...)

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 14:55 ----------

Por cierto AKRX en premarket +2.30%


----------



## Garrafón (23 Oct 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Hola Garrafón.
> 
> Como ves esas Manh para medio plazo?
> No te parece que esta creciendo lo suficientemente bien como para aguantarlas más?



Robopoli la conoce mejor, ayer presentó resultados trimestrales y fueron buenos, pero solo la sigo hace dos días, si estás dentro merece la pena mantener para resarcirse del año, para entrar ahora tal vez pero stop en 35,2,...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Aguantando como un jabato estoy en las dos!
> De momento stop ajustado y salvo gap el verde está garantizado.
> El dolar está ayudando además bastante a que esas plusvis luzcan mucho mejor
> Si hoy superamos con volumen los $36.50 los 38.42 están a la vuelta de la esquina y de ahí a los $40 :baba:
> ...




Robopoli vamos hasta los 40 de la manita! :o


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Robopoli vamos hasta los 40 de la manita! :o




Si te sirve de referencia le he metido stop en $35 para cubrirme ante un posible reversal que ya sabemos que con esta empresa no es imposible.
Por técnico sigue en zona arenosa y el siguiente nivel está un 5% arriba.
Por fundamentales si te fijas en las previsiones siguen siendo buenas y el PER está acorde a una empresa con expectativas altas (o lo que es lo pispo PER alto de narices, 34). 
Si las expectativas fallan cosa que como pronto sucedería dentro de 3 meses guano del bueno. 
Si algún insider se pone a vender como loco como ya paso a principio de año guano premium.
Por lo demás es lo que ya sabemos. Un valor joputa que puede hacer lo que quiera pero que al final tiene una pauta de precios a largo plazo con un ligero sesgo alcishhta.







Que pasó con BITA? Saliste bien? Yo estoy fuera de casi todo lo chino salvo deshonrosas excepciones.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si te sirve de referencia le he metido stop en $35 para cubrirme ante un posible reversal que ya sabemos que con esta empresa no es imposible.
> Por técnico sigue en zona arenosa y el siguiente nivel está un 5% arriba.
> Por fundamentales si te fijas en las previsiones siguen siendo buenas y el PER está acorde a una empresa con expectativas altas (o lo que es lo pispo PER alto de narices, 34).
> Si las expectativas fallan cosa que como pronto sucedería dentro de 3 meses guano del bueno.
> ...



ATHM es en la que estoy. Sigo dentro.
Me arrepiento de no haber vendido en 56 pero tiene buena pinta y voy a aguantarla un poco más.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

Son valores para hombres


----------



## James Bond (23 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> eres un cansino



Forero registrado hoy mismo con 2 mensajes y encima citando al Troll... Yo no se lo que necesita Calopez para banear a este personaje pero es tan fácil como mirar si las direcciones IP coinciden.

Yo por mi parte ya lo he reportado aunque por lo que se ve no sirve para nada.


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

Sacabo el rebote no troll subnormal??!


----------



## ... (23 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Forero registrado hoy mismo con 2 mensajes y encima citando al Troll... Yo no se lo que necesita Calopez para banear a este personaje pero es tan fácil como mirar si las direcciones IP coinciden.
> 
> Yo por mi parte ya lo he reportado aunque por lo que se ve no sirve para nada.



Con el que escribía como Dire ya funcionó, hay que seguir intentándolo...


----------



## Topongo (23 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Forero registrado hoy mismo con 2 mensajes y encima citando al Troll... Yo no se lo que necesita Calopez para banear a este personaje pero es tan fácil como mirar si las direcciones IP coinciden.
> 
> Yo por mi parte ya lo he reportado aunque por lo que se ve no sirve para nada.



Yo te confirmo que no sirve para nada, he reportado a codere con la que lio en su dia, al mpbk a susum corda , pero como si nada.
Aquí da todo igual.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo te confirmo que no sirve para nada, he reportado a codere con la que lio en su dia, al mpbk a susum corda , pero como si nada.
> Aquí da todo igual.



Usea que tu eres el culpable de que Codere no esté en el Ibex ahora mismo 
Como va la Topongo's family?


----------



## Topongo (23 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Usea que tu eres el culpable de que Codere no esté en el Ibex ahora mismo
> Como va la Topongo's family?



Ya es que se me va la pinza :XX::XX:
Quería poner depeché... a mpbk lo habrá reportado medio hilo y aquí sigue oiga, da igual... otros tienen avisos y reportes por menos, supongo que será de la empresa esa de troles a sueldo y a correr.

Toponga engordando poco a poco, que aún falta, pero muy contentos...

Las OHL fatal... tienen toda la pinta de que se van a tirar lateraloides-bajistas, pero como que no me apetece cerrarlas en rojo :: aunque lo veo dificil a este paso...

Creo que azkuna le ha dejado un mensaje sobre un valor usa por otro lado igual no lo ha visto...


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

1975? no veo mucho mas en el sp.

Pd, claca seguimos en el escenario?


----------



## Smarty (23 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Son valores para hombres



jjajajajaja, qué bueno

nivel, maribel...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2014)

a callar mariconazo :no:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya es que se me va la pinza :XX::XX:
> Quería poner depeché... a mpbk lo habrá reportado medio hilo y aquí sigue oiga, da igual... otros tienen avisos y reportes por menos, supongo que será de la empresa esa de troles a sueldo y a correr.
> 
> Toponga engordando poco a poco, que aún falta, pero muy contentos...
> ...



Ouch!! No lo había visto. En cuanto saque un rato le contesto!
Gracias por el soplo.


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

Dax 9000 again. Vamos a ver como se porta.


----------



## Krim (23 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo te confirmo que no sirve para nada, he reportado a codere con la que lio en su dia, al mpbk a susum corda , pero como si nada.
> Aquí da todo igual.



Todo no...atrévete a decirle una palabra más alta que otra a la chupipandi del Amado Lidl, ya verás lo que te pasa. Eso sí, puedes liar la de dios con lo de Codere o montar una estafa para pagarle un pisito a tu amigo y ni mu.


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

Vamos de pesca en 10500. 

Hemos visto minimos para tiempo en usa.

Salud y buena tarde, por hoy he visto demasiado.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2014 at 16:54 ----------

Mi apuesta son 300 pips de subida dow y sp en 1965+.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2014)

tiene pinta de fallo de cruce en el macd diario con el consiguiente guanazo hasta los 8600 pero antes cerramos el doble gap 10600 ienso:


----------



## Depeche (23 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya es que se me va la pinza :XX::XX:
> Quería poner depeché... a mpbk lo habrá reportado medio hilo y aquí sigue oiga, da igual... otros tienen avisos y reportes por menos, supongo que será de la empresa esa de troles a sueldo y a correr.
> 
> Toponga engordando poco a poco, que aún falta, pero muy contentos...
> ...



Si me lo permite quiero decirle que lo de Codere al ibex todavía no se sabe si se cumplirá o no, dije que para antes de final de 2015, se que es muy dificil, pero habrá que esperar a final de 2015 para poder afirmar que no he estado en lo cierto.
De todos modos creo que no lo he comentado por aquí, pero en caso de que se anuncie Opa de exclusión(cosa que dudo que se haga efectiva finalmente) en mi opinión no será a menos de 0,75 euros.
Pienso que Codere va a sorprender a más de uno para bien, de momento está seca como una mojama pero antes de la junta del dia 14 de noviembre coincidiendo con resultados de tercer trimestre pienso que la veremos como mínimo a 0,75 euros, o bien porque se comente que ese va a ser el precio de Opa de exclusión o por pura especulación, pero finalmente creo que no se llevará a cabo esa Opa de exclusión, hay un acuerdo escrito en el que dice que si el precio de la acción está por encima del precio presentado como Opa de exclusion, esta no se llevará a cabo.
Creo que los tiros van por otro lado, digamos que podríamos quitarle el término de exclusión y dejarlo en Opa solamente, o fusión, pero esto son elucubraciones mías.
Pero sea como fuere pienso que el tema de Codere va a finalizar bien, no creo que sea momento aún de darla por muerta.
Por otro lado sigo manteniéndome en lo que dije hace unos días, el ibex lo veo para el dia 28 de octubre en 10.930 como mínimo, incluso pudiendo llegar a 10.980 puntos.
Escrito queda para que si me equivoco podáis criticarme si queréis, yo vendré a recoger mi owned en ese caso y reconocer mi error si así es.
Buenas tardes.


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

Por.cierto troll, que paso con los 9000 del dax? ha sido romperlos y como un cohete.

Tragasables.


----------



## Topongo (23 Oct 2014)

:: lo de este hilo roza ya el surrealismo.... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2014)

la correccion intradia se produjo por el choque del precio con el central de bollinger en diario , tie que ser un fallo de cruce macd diario porque ya estamos muy altos .

cerramos el doble gap 10600 y guanazo , estamos cruzando el macd diario al alza como no sea fallo de cruce volamos a los 12k pero lo dudo , sera falo de cruce seguro inocho:


----------



## Topongo (23 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la correccion intradia se produjo por el choque del precio con el central de bollinger en diario , tie que ser un fallo de cruce macd diario porque ya estamos muy altos .
> 
> cerramos el doble gap 10600 y guanazo , estamos cruzando el macd diario al alza como no sea fallo de cruce volamos a los 12k pero lo dudo , sera falo de cruce seguro inocho:



El que faltaba:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Smarty (23 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene pinta de fallo de cruce en el macd diario con el consiguiente guanazo hasta los 8600 pero antes cerramos el doble gap 10600 ienso:



Mañana creo que nos van a guanear...me lo ha dicho un leonino.

venda todo y recoja a los niños


----------



## Krim (23 Oct 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lo mismo ha sido un día chungo para los que se han abierto posiciones hoy.
> 
> SP red code. No mucho, pero coloradito.
> 
> Futuros del Ibex 80 que han caído y 70 el dax.



Pues...muy red code, tampoco es que haya quedado la cosa, no...

En fin, no sé, yo sigo sin ver eso de que nos volvamos a máximos, vamos, pero es que ni de broma. 

Quiero pensar que no nos volvemos a máximos, pero también pensaba que nos parabamos en los 1910 y mira ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Mañana creo que nos van a guanear...me lo ha dicho un leonino.
> 
> venda todo y recoja a los niños



parece que esto es solo un pullback a una alcista en escala logaritmica y esta reforzada por el doble gap 10600 y el central de bollinger en diario 10630 , es perfecto para fallo de cruce en macd diario , cortamos al alza para rapidamente cortar a la baja ienso:


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya es que se me va la pinza :XX::XX:
> Quería poner depeché... a mpbk lo habrá reportado medio hilo y aquí sigue oiga, da igual... otros tienen avisos y reportes por menos, supongo que será de la empresa esa de troles a sueldo y a correr.
> 
> Toponga engordando poco a poco, que aún falta, pero muy contentos...
> ...



como van a banearme si soy el mejor en bolsa, el que aporta algo en el hilo que no sea locuras.......los indices están ya en resistencia y hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> :: lo de este hilo roza ya el surrealismo.... ::




Tenemos de todo oyjaaa:


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Oct 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> sp500 futuros en +0,50%, en cuanto abra USA en verde el DAX rompera los 9000 limpiamente



hasta luego lucasssss

a ver si cierra el san en 7,07 o por encima y pa dentro


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Sacabo el rebote no troll subnormal??!



asi es hijo puta retrasado.


----------



## Smarty (23 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que esto es solo un pullback a una alcista en escala logaritmica y esta reforzada por el doble gap 10600 y el central de bollinger en diario 10630 , es perfecto para fallo de cruce en macd diario , cortamos al alza para rapidamente cortar a la baja ienso:



El mercado, bajista de tendencia primaria, no está en tendencia ahora mismo en el corto plazo, unicamente está comprobado que los mercados están en tendencia firme en los cortos plazos un 30% del tiempo, de ahí las estrategias cuando tontea en canales o en estructuras de ida y vuelta (70% restante, de hecho, las opciones son muy utilizadas en estos períodos como estrategias conservadoras pero + seguras).


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2014)

eso mismo estaba pensando MV :: 

recuerde , queda un gap por cerrar , el gap 9450 parecia que nunca se cerraria y ya ve ustec :bla:


----------



## jopitxujo (23 Oct 2014)

Los cortitos del SP de ayer que prometían al final han salido mal, lo mismo que los cortitos de esta mañana en el Ibex. Poco han durado.:

Y si no baja pues sube y al mediodía un larguito en el Dax que de momento me da unos puntillos a favor.

Ahora mismo no descarto nada, ni siquiera que veamos máximos en el SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2014)

que subnormalidad :ouch: ya casi me he visto todas las pelis gringas interesantes y aho voy por las argentinas y españolas , kika estoy viendo ahora :


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 1975? no veo mucho mas en el sp.
> 
> Pd, claca seguimos en el escenario?



Yep. Del 15 de octubre:



Claca dijo:


> Lo relevante de la sesión de hoy es que algunos índices que todavía no habían roto soportes, lo acaban de hacer, confirmando ese mercado bajista que ya se adivinaba en el STOXX. Vamos a tener volatilidad y reacciones desmesuradas sin sentido alguno, reitero que un rebote fuerte, estructurado hasta en semanas, podría acercarnos de nuevo hasta los 3.050 sin que cambiase absolutamente nada, el rumbo parece fijado al sur y hasta que no se haya producido y amortiguado la caída (probablemente meses), no hay que pensar en compras de medio plazo.



Vamos a ver qué pasa ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2014)

" los amantes pasajeros " todo el mariconeria español y de gran parte del habla hispana :


----------



## jopitxujo (23 Oct 2014)

Parece que el SP quiere romper hacia arriba el banderín que ha formado las dos últimas horas.


----------



## Garrafón (23 Oct 2014)

Vaya cierre en NLNK, me esperaba una corrección del 4-5% y todavía terminará en positivo.


----------



## inversobres (23 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mi apuesta son 300 pips de subida dow y sp en 1965+.



No estamos tan lejos.

Quiero mi bocadilo...

Gracias claca.


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2014)

abro cortos nasdaq


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2014)

Seguimos vivos! Au! Au! Au!


----------



## Krim (24 Oct 2014)

Parece que a ultima hora ha chirriado un poco el SP. Tortazo mañana? @FranR tenia marcado el 24 como día chungo. (Claro que también lo era el 22 y mira)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> No estamos tan lejos.
> 
> Quiero mi bocadilo...
> 
> Gracias claca.



Cualquier dia me pierde la bocaza (Como dirial bart simpson).

En fin.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 10:05 ----------

El euro vuelve a bajar, estan calentando el tema de nuevo. Con lo bien que habiamos empezado lo estan dando la vuelta.

Cansinos!!


----------



## Robopoli (24 Oct 2014)

Pero coño!! Si han baneado al troll!!! 
Venga que todavía queda alguno más por aquí.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 10:59 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/584592-mpbk-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## ane agurain (24 Oct 2014)

qué más da! tiene más


----------



## Robopoli (24 Oct 2014)

Por cierto... Tata Motors después del talegazo de estas semanas de atrás va recuperando precio.
El PER es absolutamente ridículo y como inversión a largo puede ser una opción más que buena. 
Yo entré un 3% más arriba pero de momento el dolar juega a mi favor y voy en verde.


----------



## Krim (24 Oct 2014)

Huelo sangre...parece que empiezan a soltar en el chicharro patrio...y es viernes, y aún ninguna boob!!


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Buen hilo de las exportaciones ane, otro paso mas para la NEP (Non Existent Prosperity).

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 13:07 ----------

Joder como se resiste a bajar el puto ibex. A este paso lo plantan en 400 haciendo el tonto.

Que desesperacion.


----------



## Smarty (24 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Buen hilo de las exportaciones ane, otro paso mas para la NEP (Non Existent Prosperity).
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 13:07 ----------
> 
> ...




total para después volver a caer de nuevo, vuelta a empezar

insoportable este ritmo cansino del IBEX

ritmo que gusta a los los leones, obtienen jugosas ganancias para incrementar su peculio personal


----------



## Garrafón (24 Oct 2014)

Tekmira leva unos días despertando, hoy puede dar un hachazo y situarse otra vez por encima de los 21, estaba en la pelea por la vacuna del ébola y al perder frente a newlink la metieron mucho castigo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2014)

El tercero de...no hay dos sin tres, es AMZN. 

Recordemos el podium queda de esta manera:
Netflix
Amazon
IBM.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Oct 2014)

25 Banks Said To Fail European Stress Test, 10 In Talks On Capital Shortfall

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-10-24/25-banks-said-fail-european-stress-test-10-talks-capital-shortfall


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Pues de momento usa al alza.

A esperar.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 15:39 ----------

Vamos a ver si no rompen los maximos de ayer en el sp.

El ibex a por los 400.


----------



## Garrafón (24 Oct 2014)

Newlink en 41, vaaaamos coñoooo


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Y luego habra que leer que los resultados empresariales son malos... que cruz.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2014)

el macd diario volvera a cortar a la baja en cuanto se cierre el doble gap 10600 , llevando al ibex a los 8600 

por cierto carlito brigante manda saludos al respetable gacelerio :fiufiu:


----------



## Garrafón (24 Oct 2014)

Bueno, bueno, bueno, una farma que tenía en vigilancia que espabila.

Novavax, a cinco dólares, especializada en la fabricación de vacunas y hoy aparece otro caso de ébola en NY.
Novavax no tiene en este momento nada nuevo en el mercado pero estaba ya en la fase II de la vacuna del RSV, un virus respiratorio que afecta sobretodo a bebés de hasta dos años, es un virus muy común y aunque se trata de una infección leve provoca un altísimo coste en las arcas públicas y en la actualidad no hay vacuna.
Además esta empresa tiene capacidad para fabricar cualquier vacuna que exista en grandes cantidades de inmediato.

Entro en 5,21, stop en 4,7.


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Sp en maximos de ayer. Nada, a buscar los 1975 alomojo.

Tremebundo.


----------



## ... (24 Oct 2014)

ENCE hoy otro 4% 'parriba' y Europa fomentando las renovables 

Buen finde a casi todos :


----------



## Don Pedro (24 Oct 2014)

Por aportar algo, ya que de bolsa no puedo.







Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## Depeche (24 Oct 2014)

Si me lo permitís me gustaría compartir mi impresión de lo que creo que puede hacer el DAX en los próximos días( seguro que no acertaré en los niveles pero espero que se asemeje lo más posible a esta impresión), quiero dejar claro que es una impresión, es prácticamente imposible acertar, pero si no os molesta os pongo lo que pienso que puede hacer:
Creo que va a ir hasta los 9.300 puntos donde cerrará el gap de 9.200(hay mucha gente que espera la corrección en ese nivel por lo que pienso que lo superará en 100 puntos) y ahí se dará la vuelta, creo que esto ocurrirá entre el 28 y 29 de octubre, posteriormente retrocederá hasta los 8.855 puntos y retomará la senda alcista con un impulso hasta 9.500 puntos, seguidamente otra pequeña corrección hasta no sé donde(quizá 9.320) y finalmente el impulso final hasta los 9.800 puntos como mínimo.


----------



## Smarty (24 Oct 2014)

Es posible que tengas fortuna pero no termino de entender que extraño razonamiento te hace preveer que has acertado entrando en la vela del máximo.

Suerte.


----------



## Depeche (24 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Es posible que tengas fortuna pero no termino de entender que extraño razonamiento te hace preveer que has acertado entrando en la vela del máximo.
> 
> Suerte.



No estoy invertido ahora mismo en DAX, es una predicción de lo que pienso que se puede asemejar a como se va a comportar, pero lo estoy viendo desde la barrera.


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Vix en positivo y sp subiendo. A ver por donde la lian.


----------



## Depeche (24 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vix en positivo y sp subiendo. A ver por donde la lian.



Pienso que el VIX cerrará por debajo de 16


----------



## Smarty (24 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vix en positivo y sp subiendo. A ver por donde la lian.



el posicionamiento técnico sugiere una corrección claramente, un sí pero ahora no, superando el lapso alcista antes de la última corrección para advertir del riesgo de giro

yo apuesto a los 1965 antes de abordar posiciones más claras de tendencia


----------



## Depeche (24 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> el posicionamiento técnico sugiere una corrección claramente, un sí pero ahora no, superando el lapso alcista antes de la última corrección para advertir del riesgo de giro
> 
> yo apuesto a los 1965 antes de abordar posiciones más claras de tendencia



El nivel que comentas coincide con la media de 50 sesiones, es cierto que es un nivel clave, veremos que sucede, yo pienso que la superará en este tirón, pero tendría su lógica si se diera la vuelta. Mejor tener precaución antes de entrar ahora, es preferible ver si confirma superación de media movil de 50 sesiones.


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Vix cayendo, momento peponian a maximos diarios.

Asco de puto sp.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 21:59 ----------

Maximos diarios, chungo pero de verdad.

Vaya puta sarna de semana.


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Al final pillaremos los 10500.

Ale a sacar la bola de cristal.

Todos los planes desbaratados. Pienso que aun lo subiran un poco mas y boom.


----------



## paulistano (24 Oct 2014)

Hveiereos.....el innombrable....ha sido baneado.


Esa es la noticia buena.


La mala es que es solo hasta ek dia 28.


----------



## Krim (24 Oct 2014)

Vix subiendo, SP subiendo, soltadas de papel en los últimos minutos...para mi que la semana que viene terminan ya la broma. 

Buen finde

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (24 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Vix subiendo, SP subiendo, soltadas de papel en los últimos minutos...para mi que la semana que viene terminan ya la broma.
> 
> Buen finde
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Igualmente, a ver si la semana que viene tenemos mas accion.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Oct 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hveiereos.....el innombrable....ha sido baneado.
> 
> 
> Esa es la noticia buena.
> ...



Hay mucha basura que sacar por aquí últimamente.
Hasta que esto lo dejen un poco más limpio yo pastaré en otros prados y pasaré de vez en cuando a leer.
Saludos


----------



## Topongo (24 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hay mucha basura que sacar por aquí últimamente.
> Hasta que esto lo dejen un poco más limpio yo pastaré en otros prados y pasaré de vez en cuando a leer.
> Saludos



+1 y por deferencia pastaré por allí mas que por aquí 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (24 Oct 2014)

Al final, esta gente de USA no para de subir ...
Espero que sea contagioso ....

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy imperial S.-8 Note superultra (2) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Oct 2014)

Vamos a ver. Doji liberula con cierre por encima de la directriz alcista principal, vamos una limpiada de stops y carga de manual. Sumado a que los medios estaban escandalizados por que el ibex bajara un 3% cuando velas rojas de 3% hay muchas en los ultimos 24 meses y justo se escandalizan ahora.

El sp se va a los 2200 y el ibex a los 12xxx. cada vez que el ibex cierra en rojo en este hilo solo se leen comentarios catastrofistas y de cambio de tendencia. despues de que veais el ibex rompiendo maximos y esto empiece a bajar, curaos de espanto que estareis de ver tanta bajada trampa que lo unico que se leera es que es una simple correccion de 400pts, y entonces cuando en el foro se piense que es una simple correccion es cuando empezara el guano de verdad y habra mas pillados que granos de arena en la playa.

Esta semana que viene choque con directrices bajistas de corto plazo y ultima oportunidad para subirse al tren. Suerte.


----------



## Misterio (25 Oct 2014)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los inversores estadounidenses siguen saliendo de Europa



> Las salidas de los inversores estadounidenses de posiciones en Europa se han acelerado este mes, tocando un nuevo récord anterior establecido en agosto.
> Las salidas de posiciones en ETFs de renta variable europeos que cotizan en Estados Unidos han llegado a casi 3 mil millones de dólares en lo que va de mes, de acuerdo con un análisis realizado por Markit, el proveedor de datos financieros.
> Esa es la lectura más elevada en cualquier mes desde que se iniciaron las estadísticas.
> Los flujos de salida fueron impulsados ​​por la debilidad del euro, pero también ponen de relieve un cambio global en el sentimiento por el miedo a que Europa pueda entrar en una una recesión deflacionaria. "La historia de crecimiento no está allí", dijo Simon Colvin, analista de Markit.




Bertok punto para ti.


----------



## inversobres (26 Oct 2014)

A estas alturas le doy mi confianza a claca por lo que ha demostrado trillones de post atras.

Buen dia con una hora mas.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2014 at 11:52 ----------

Tase subiendo, no ha fallado como indicador adelantado. Esta cerca de maximos historicos.


----------



## Smarty (26 Oct 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> La Carta de la Bolsa - Los inversores estadounidenses siguen saliendo de Europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El miedo paralizará a las gacelas, no podrán salir cuando todo el mundo se enfrente al mad max.

Viene un Elysium acojonante, extremo. Está por ver que hacen tras la militarización de los estados.

Es momento de quitarse deudas y acostumbrar a la economía familiar a un presupuesto un 50% por debajo del actual.

De la escasez saldrá la virtud.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Oct 2014)

Mañana subidón Ibex, por los Test ejjjtresss...


----------



## Topongo (26 Oct 2014)

Buen analisis de azkuna sobre los estrés test en el otro hilo por si a alguno le interesa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Garrafón (26 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Buen analisis de azkuna sobre los estrés test en el otro hilo por si a alguno le interesa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



qué otro hilo?.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> qué otro hilo?.



es un club selecto, por invitación









con cosas de estas todas las semanas para los socios


Spoiler


----------



## goldberg (26 Oct 2014)

Que lamentables algunos comportamientos.....

Si teneis vuestro club selecto no se para que cojones acercais vuestros ocicos a este pobre y desvalido hilo...

Me dais mucha pena...y verguenza!


----------



## ane agurain (26 Oct 2014)

era una coña goldberg, joe!


----------



## goldberg (26 Oct 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> era una coña goldberg, joe!



ya, ya....


----------



## ... (26 Oct 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Que lamentables algunos comportamientos.....
> 
> Si teneis vuestro club selecto no se para que cojones acercais vuestros ocicos a este pobre y desvalido hilo...
> 
> Me dais mucha pena...y verguenza!



Yo me pregunto si ahí Ane sigue recomendando esos valores que recomendaba por aquí y que cayeron a plomo uno detrás de otro.

Después de varias semanas parece que vuelve a asomar las zarpas por el hilo...


----------



## inversobres (27 Oct 2014)

Pues nada, esto esta verdisimo. 

Fuera hasta nueva orden. Nada de bajadas por tiempo.


----------



## Krim (27 Oct 2014)

Bueno, los gaps los carga el diablo, y lo que es mucho peor, los predice el jato. Algunas de las pandoradas más épicas han empezado en verde. Vamos a sentarnos y disfrutar.

Por cierto, la banca disparada, realmente el superataque de la Costa Oeste nos ha hundido, y como se predijo, las ha dejado en Penny Stocks .


----------



## inversobres (27 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, los gaps los carga el diablo, y lo que es mucho peor, los predice el jato. Algunas de las pandoradas más épicas han empezado en verde. Vamos a sentarnos y disfrutar.
> 
> Por cierto, la banca disparada, realmente el superataque de la Costa Oeste nos ha hundido, y como se predijo, las ha dejado en Penny Stocks .



Lo de la banca es caso aparte.

No entiendo como estan hechos esos test, bueno si, por ellos mismos y para ellos mismos. Paciencia.


----------



## javiorz (27 Oct 2014)

Veo dolor...


----------



## sr.anus (27 Oct 2014)

me encanta, que forma de atrapar gacelas


----------



## elpatatero (27 Oct 2014)

Cierro cortos en 160 y abro largos en 240 con dos cullons :no:


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2014)

Se ha equivocado de nick...


----------



## Namreir (27 Oct 2014)

La gacelada ha sido sacrificada para aplacar la ira de los dioses.


----------



## Rcn7 (27 Oct 2014)

menudo zas en toda la boca de de test!!! ::::

Chicharrazus maximus en Edreams!! :XX::XX:


----------



## Seren (27 Oct 2014)

Tras las elecciones la bolsa brasileña cae un 5%, y el real cae más de un 2%, cotizando al valor más bajo en una década que no va a ayudar nada a la inflacion de un 6% que tienen ya. Se vienen nubarrones para este pais


----------



## Namreir (27 Oct 2014)

El capitalismo fiat se descompone como un azucarillo en cafe hirviendo.


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Oct 2014)

Que triste está esto, con lo animada que está la cosa hoy.


----------



## Namreir (27 Oct 2014)

Jato andaba largo, y tal.


----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Tras las elecciones la bolsa brasileña cae un 5%, y el real cae más de un 2%, cotizando al valor más bajo en una década que no va a ayudar nada a la inflacion de un 6% que tienen ya. Se vienen nubarrones para este pais



Han ganado los socialistas a los liberales. Europa respira tranquila, el flujo de dinero de los emergentes a Europa sigue su curso y pronto los emergentes volveran a llamarse paises pobres y en Europa/USA volvera a vivir a todo trapo.

Lo siento por los brasileños que van a disfrutar lo votado por no votar un partido que iba a hacer todo lo posible por atraer inversion y fluidez economica


----------



## Seren (27 Oct 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Han ganado los socialistas a los liberales. Europa respira tranquila, el flujo de dinero de los emergentes a Europa sigue su curso y pronto los emergentes volveran a llamarse paises pobres y en Europa/USA volvera a vivir a todo trapo.
> 
> Lo siento por los brasileños que van a disfrutar lo votado por no votar un partido que iba a hacer todo lo posible por atraer inversion y fluidez economica



En realidad ya están en crisis al igual que el resto de emergentes. Pero el bajo desempleo y la rapida circulacion del dinero por la alta inflación todavía permite al ciudadano de a pie no vislumbrar la crisis, aún falta un poquito para que acabe llegando a la ciudadanía.


----------



## inversobres (27 Oct 2014)

Cuidado con las vueltas. El sp sigue alcista.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Oct 2014)

¡Jodeos, larguistas y pepones varios! ::::


----------



## españa profunda (27 Oct 2014)

tranquis que esto mañana va pabajo otra vez, eso si no lo hacen esta tarde, el dax esta debilucho


----------



## Smarty (27 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El capitalismo fiat se descompone como un azucarillo en cafe hirviendo.




El actual sistema monetario fiat es antideflacionista, pero genera deflación, la serpiente que se devora a sí misma por la cola. Crisis económicas y miseria creciente del proletariado, cada vez y siempre más numeroso y oprimido en el mundo.

mañana es otro día, María


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Oct 2014)

Ha sido en octubre, el HVEI35 está en coma.
Pueden ir abriendo el hilo de noviembre. A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín.


----------



## Misterio (27 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado con las vueltas. El sp sigue alcista.



Cuidado tu no?, ah no que ahora toca hablar del SP :rolleye:



inversobres dijo:


> Pues nada, esto esta verdisimo.
> 
> Fuera hasta nueva orden. Nada de bajadas por tiempo.



Por lo menos inventante otro nick como el gato.


----------



## Smarty (27 Oct 2014)

hoy han cerrado el gap, mañana toca rebote y bucar los 10500


----------



## Namreir (27 Oct 2014)

Puede haber un mercado alcista en una economia deprimida deflacionaria?


----------



## elpatatero (27 Oct 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/?gl=ES&hl=es#/watch?v=g_6yDsi6pG4


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

Que os parece la salida a bolsa de Aena?? otro Bankiazo? lo van a dejar a precio de saldo los cabrones.

A ver que dia viene hoy, el sp apunta verde.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 09:10 ----------

Apertura alcista como ayer, vamos a ver si le pegan el viaje pabajo.

El sp apunta a 1975.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 09:16 ----------

Pues parriba sea, a recuperar lo de ayer. SP, te espero en 2K.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

primero quiero expresar mi respeto por la presuncion de inocencia inocho:

el ibex esta preparando un nuevo corte de macd a la baja , pero antes cerrara el gap 10600 :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

Bueno compis, con el fin del hilo de octubre finalizo mi incursion en bolsa. Ha estado bien todo este tiempo pero pienso que es hora de retirarse, bien por tiempo, por estres y por la pasta. 

VIendo que lo que han preparado ha sido una toma de aire para volver a romper los maximos, no quiero participar en este macro-robo con esos objetivos.

Winter still not coming.


----------



## Krim (28 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Que os parece la salida a bolsa de Aena?? otro Bankiazo? lo van a dejar a precio de saldo los cabrones.
> 
> A ver que dia viene hoy, el sp apunta verde.
> 
> ...



Ya están en los 1975, con chute de porros anoche al cierre. Me da una pereza horrible pensar ahora en máximos histéricos, pero con un 80% de la caída recuperada...en fin.


----------



## Raponchi (28 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Puede haber un mercado alcista en una economia deprimida deflacionaria?



Puede haber un mercado bajista en una economía optimista inflacionaria?


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ya están en los 1975, con chute de porros anoche al cierre. Me da una pereza horrible pensar ahora en máximos histéricos, pero con un 80% de la caída recuperada...en fin.



Ahi estamos amigo, ha sido una correccion cutre y una sacudida de gacelas enorme (por desgracia).

Vamos a ver como torean esta semana.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 10:45 ----------

Echemosle un pulso a los 10.400 ralphie y 17k dow.

Todo es posible.

BP galletazo, a ver si es verdad eso que lei por el foro de las petroleras... de momento siguen el guion (deficit de petrolifa).


----------



## Smarty (28 Oct 2014)

Tiene pinta de que hoy el siguiente nivel del SP500 nos lo vamos a fundir en un pispas.

A priori el siguiente nivel importante serían los 2011 y vuelta a máximos, dando por donde más duele.

Imposible con USA y su ritmo cansino, esto es un sin vivir.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que hoy el siguiente nivel del SP500 nos lo vamos a fundir en un pispas.
> 
> A priori el siguiente nivel importante serían los 2011 y vuelta a máximos, dando por donde más duele.
> 
> Imposible con USA y su ritmo cansino, esto es un sin vivir.



Ahora tambien copias post de los demás de otros foros?? Que jrande...


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

A la una y media y a las tres, meneo.

Hasta entonces marmota alcista. En algun momento el ibex nos tiene que regalar los 400.


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ahora tambien copias post de los demás de otros foros?? Que jrande...



Además de sacarlo del otro hilo en el que hay muy buena información no sabe ni leer lo que ha propuesto azkuna...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2014)

Ha hecho un mix de dos posts que decían lo contrario. Vamos un artista de la lectoescritura


Sent from my Robophone using Guanotalk


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

Miren el Dax, cogiendo carrerilla.

No se a que cojones estan jugando pero me estoy cansando.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 13:07 ----------

Ale, 400. Aun lo subiran mas. Extremando dolor cortista.

El sp volando. Otro dia para no mirar la puta pantalla, que asco.


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Oct 2014)

Esto es para que se lo mire, yo lo tenia en observacion, porque "creia" que era un nick que compartian diversos ilustres del foro pa´echar unas risas.


Aparicion del alma mater de Pollastre, hasta al minino se le fue el aliento ...

Iniciado por MR.Minino
tiene pinta de fallo de cruce en el macd diario con el consiguiente guanazo hasta los 8600 pero antes cerramos el doble gap 10600
/FIN

Mañana creo que nos van a guanear...me lo ha dicho un leonino.

venda todo y recoja a los niños

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Segunda aparicion que me dio que pensar ... El leoncio de cabecera ha vuelto... le di hasta el thanks que tiene...
Iniciado por MR.Minino 
parece que esto es solo un pullback a una alcista en escala logaritmica y esta reforzada por el doble gap 10600 y el central de bollinger en diario 10630 , es perfecto para fallo de cruce en macd diario , cortamos al alza para rapidamente cortar a la baja
/FIN

El mercado, bajista de tendencia primaria, no está en tendencia ahora mismo en el corto plazo, unicamente está comprobado que los mercados están en tendencia firme en los cortos plazos un 30% del tiempo, de ahí las estrategias cuando tontea en canales o en estructuras de ida y vuelta (70% restante, de hecho, las opciones son muy utilizadas en estos períodos como estrategias conservadoras pero + seguras).


--------------------------------------------------------------------

No se de donde ha sacado esto, pero utilizar la palabra "peculio" me dio que pensar ...

Iniciado por MR.IV

Buen hilo de las exportaciones ane, otro paso mas para la NEP (Non Existent Prosperity).


Joder como se resiste a bajar el puto ibex. A este paso lo plantan en 400 haciendo el tonto.

Que desesperacion.
/FIN


total para después volver a caer de nuevo, vuelta a empezar

insoportable este ritmo cansino del IBEX

ritmo que gusta a los los leones, obtienen jugosas ganancias para incrementar su peculio personal


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Bertok ha vuelto ... y no se ha vestido de novia como le dije...

Iniciado por MR.M
La Carta de la Bolsa - Los inversores estadounidenses siguen saliendo de Europa

Bertok punto para ti.
/FIN


El miedo paralizará a las gacelas, no podrán salir cuando todo el mundo se enfrente al mad max.

Viene un Elysium acojonante, extremo. Está por ver que hacen tras la militarización de los estados.

Es momento de quitarse deudas y acostumbrar a la economía familiar a un presupuesto un 50% por debajo del actual.

De la escasez saldrá la virtud.


Les sigo leyendo, no tanto como antes cuasi 100% liquidez menos pequeñas incursiones en "chicharros". En algo hay que gastar el tiempo ...


Robopoli dijo:


> Ahora tambien copias post de los demás de otros foros?? Que jrande...


----------



## Smarty (28 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Miren el Dax, cogiendo carrerilla.
> 
> No se a que cojones estan jugando pero me estoy cansando.
> 
> ...



Espero que te equivoques o lo de las semanas de atrás se quedará en una broma comparado con lo que puede caer. 
De todas formas yo sigo pensando que todo está muy alcista a día de hoy.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2014)

@hombre-mosca,
Si normalmente me cuesta seguirte hoy ya y a estas horas lo doy por tarea imposible.
Luego lo releeré pero entiendo que MM y los otros esperan guano calidad premium esta semana.
Encajaría con la reunión de la Fed y el fin del QE3 pero no veo a doña "youknow" pegándose un tiro en el pie diciendo alguna tontería. Ya se empieza a hablar abiertamiente de QE4 y subir los tipos es algo que no está previsto a corto. Efectivamente cambiar de discurso a estas alturas provocaría guano pero lo veo muy improbable. 
Por otro lado Doña Merkel va a tener que empezar a soltar la gallina más pronto que tarde. No veo que tenga muchas más salidas que dejar a su amigo del alma Draki un poco de cancha por mucho que la duela.
[Las opiniones arriba vertidas son opiniones gaceliles sin mayor intencionalidad que la de justificar el siemprealcismo y el arribismo]


----------



## Smarty (28 Oct 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Esto es para que se lo mire, yo lo tenia en observacion, porque "creia" que era un nick que compartian diversos ilustres del foro pa´echar unas risas.
> 
> 
> Aparicion del alma mater de Pollastre, hasta al minino se le fue el aliento ...
> ...




@hombre-mosca tenga en cuenta cuál es el punto de partida. El destino es inimaginable pues.
La clase media se enfrenta a algo terrible. La jubilación significará entrar en la miseria y los subsidios.
Lo de España no tiene nombre y reventará mucho antes


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2014)

Namneir deja de trollear anda


----------



## Krim (28 Oct 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Namneir deja de trollear anda



Pide otra cosa...

Estos cabrones siguen empujando, sin alardes, pero como un martillo pilón...¿Hasta arriba del todo?


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2014)

MANH a por los $40 :Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 15:30 ----------


----------



## Adicto (28 Oct 2014)

Habéis visto lo de twitter? Vaya escabechina en una jornada alcista, le voy a meter unos leuros para ver que pasa.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2014)

Twitter : users and engagement disappoint, shares dive | 4-Traders



> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) – Twitter Inc posted a disappointing 7 percent slide in a closely watched measure of engagement even though its user base grew 23 percent in the third quarter, triggering a more than 9 percent decline in its stock on Monday.
> 
> The online messaging service also projected fourth-quarter revenue that may miss Wall Street’s targets.
> 
> ...



Quizás sea una buena oportunidad para comprar y dejarlas un par de años ienso:


----------



## Ghost hunter (28 Oct 2014)

Vaya aburrimiento de día para quien nos gusta el intradia en el chicharibex. Ayer estuvo guapa la jornada pero hoy poca volatilidad.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2014)

Este Octubre SIIIII....si que va pa'rriba.......aiiiinnsss esos 6500...otro Ojjtubre será...2015,16,17,18,19...:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2014)

el cierre del gap 10600 se producira mañana o pasado y entonces las puertas del infierno se abriran :no:


----------



## erpako (28 Oct 2014)

Supongo para los que lleven las venas cortas...


----------



## Smarty (28 Oct 2014)

USA queriendo reventar máximos de nuevo, sin sentido, sin concierto... el horror... el horror

Déjalos que lleguen al cielo, más dura será la caída. ::

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 16:59 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Twitter : users and engagement disappoint, shares dive | 4-Traders
> 
> 
> 
> Quizás sea una buena oportunidad para comprar y dejarlas un par de años ienso:



compre, compre, que se acaban


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

El sp lleva 100 pipos de subida solo con una parada.

Por otro lado... miedito lo del FROB. A ver por donde nos la meten doblada el año que viene.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 18:51 ----------

MAximos diarios en el sp, caminito de 1980.


----------



## Smarty (28 Oct 2014)

No se han enterado que la QE is over.

Allá van, como locos. 

Los 1975 perforados como si fueran de papel.


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

/echo off

A ver si deja de decir lo mismo.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 19:57 ----------

El vix va a corregir hasta minimos anteriores (crecientes?).

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 20:06 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 18:51 ----------
> 
> MAximos diarios en el sp, caminito de 1980.



Ahi esta, sin mas.

Los 2000 son cosa hecha. Viva la nep mundial, viva la locura.

Ahora es turno del vix, o rebota o vamos al puto cielo.


----------



## Namreir (28 Oct 2014)

Puffffffff, a mi todo esto me da miedo, ni los cracks son capaces de respetar, esto es burbujismo es estado puro. Cusndo pete va a ser una puta carniceria.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 20:11 ----------

Lo van a subir hasta los 2.500 para semana santa.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 20:13 ----------

El mundo esta dirigido por sociopatas, siempre a la busqueda de la siguiente burbuja.


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

Cañita en los 17.000 del dow, un poco demasiado pero es usa y mierda de mercado. Todo puede pasar.

Vix rompio los 15, otro tramo pabajo.

Chorreton en toda la cara a los cagaoros. Sorry pero la puta vida es dura.


----------



## Namreir (28 Oct 2014)

Alucinante!!!


----------



## Smarty (28 Oct 2014)

HCHi de manual en el SP, de aquí al cielo.

No han dejado un bear vivo. Pérdidas millonarias en posiciones cortas. No aprenden, no hay nada que hacer.

Estar fuera y mirar hacia arriba es lo único prudente.



> Traders believe in the Fed put. They believe the Fed will end QE, they will say the economy continues to improve, but they will keep the phrase that rates will remain low "for a considerable period." They will reiterate everything is data dependent.
> 
> So, slow growth and a Fed put is a recipe for higher prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

17.000 con dos pelotas.

Claca, estos han desecho el escenario o nos estan haciendo un  tremendo.

Nos hemos quitado a un capullo y enseguida lo han reemplazado. Ademas es curioso su simil posteando con algun otro.

Ni hilo de noviembre ni hostias, ¿para que?


----------



## Seren (28 Oct 2014)

Mañana pepinazo del ibex, efectivamente hubo limpieza de largos asustadizos, y ahora masacre de bajistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2014)

Pero si al guano esta al caer , nunca falla justo cuando el espiritu de lucha de los bajistas se rompe


----------



## Namreir (28 Oct 2014)

Venga, a ver quien se anima, ahora que el dow esta a puntito de los 17k y el SP de los 2k, cual es el siguiente paso? Esto se va al cielo, o el guanazo esta al caer?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2014)

guano en cantidades industriales hasta cerrar el gap 8600 dentro de unas 10 sesiones :fiufiu:


----------



## Adicto (28 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Twitter : users and engagement disappoint, shares dive | 4-Traders
> 
> 
> 
> Quizás sea una buena oportunidad para comprar y dejarlas un par de años ienso:



Que par de años, si yo compre a casi 30 $ hace unos meses y vendí la semana pasada con buenas plusvis para comprar blackberry. Tenía que reentrar, las dudas sobre twitter no me convencen, no tiene competencia en occidente y el crecimiento de usuarios da un poco igual, lo verdaderamente importante es que rentabilicen los ya existentes.
Eso sí, si el gran guano viene se vende para recomprar más barato.


----------



## setrakso (28 Oct 2014)

A ver mis queridos burbumoris madmaxistas ludópatas, ¿por qué no dejan de jugar a los traders y de apostar al guano que nunca llega y lo meten todo en la OPV de Aena?

Hay que participar de esta NEP tan maravillosa y gloriosa que está al caer y qué mejor forma de hacerlo que con nuestro grandioso mercado aeroportuario.

Ustedes sigan con sus jueguecitos de perdemoris, luego no digan que no les avisaron


----------



## inversobres (28 Oct 2014)

Vix pegara en los alrededores de 13? viene con minimos crecientes. Ya veremos a ver. El sp deberia flaquear en pocas sesiones.


----------



## Adicto (28 Oct 2014)

setrakso dijo:


> A ver mis queridos burbumoris madmaxistas ludópatas, ¿por qué no dejan de jugar a los traders y de apostar al guano que nunca llega y lo meten todo en la OPV de Aena?
> 
> Hay que participar de esta NEP tan maravillosa y gloriosa que está al caer y qué mejor forma de hacerlo que con nuestro grandioso mercado aeroportuario.
> 
> Ustedes sigan con sus jueguecitos de perdemoris, luego no digan que no les avisaron



En Aena invierte tú.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Que par de años, si yo compre a casi 30 $ hace unos meses y vendí la semana pasada con buenas plusvis para comprar blackberry. Tenía que reentrar, las dudas sobre twitter no me convencen, no tiene competencia en occidente y el crecimiento de usuarios da un poco igual, lo verdaderamente importante es que rentabilicen los ya existentes.
> Eso sí, si el gran guano viene se vende para recomprar más barato.



Me refería a que puede ser una buena oportunidad a dos años vista para el resto de los mortales que no prevemos los picos y los valles con tamaña precisión. 
A nosotros este tipo de valores nos puede dar un revolcón y dejarnos bien pillados durante una buena temporada ::


----------



## Smarty (28 Oct 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Que par de años, si yo compre a casi 30 $ hace unos meses y vendí la semana pasada con buenas plusvis para comprar blackberry. Tenía que reentrar, las dudas sobre twitter no me convencen, no tiene competencia en occidente y el crecimiento de usuarios da un poco igual, lo verdaderamente importante es que rentabilicen los ya existentes.
> Eso sí, si el gran guano viene se vende para recomprar más barato.



Cualquier estrategia y entrada en el mercado ha de llevar un punto de stop loss por si la estrategia no va en la dirección correcta. No hacerlo supone un grave error operativo y a la larga la ruina financiera.

Llevo días buscando cortos en el SP500 y DOW JONES pero he aceptado el error y por consiguiente las pérdidas y estoy ahora mismo fuera del mercado. Es un patrón repito muy negativo no poner stop loss. Quién no comprenda el mensaje no puede ganar en el largo plazo y terminará arruinado.
No sucede nada por perder dinero, siempre que estas pérdidas sean controladas. Prefiero perder dinero siguiendo una operativa correcta que ganarlo saltándome las normas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (28 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me lo permitís me gustaría compartir mi impresión de lo que creo que puede hacer el DAX en los próximos días( seguro que no acertaré en los niveles pero espero que se asemeje lo más posible a esta impresión), quiero dejar claro que es una impresión, es prácticamente imposible acertar, pero si no os molesta os pongo lo que pienso que puede hacer:
> Creo que va a ir hasta los 9.300 puntos donde cerrará el gap de 9.200(hay mucha gente que espera la corrección en ese nivel por lo que pienso que lo superará en 100 puntos) y ahí se dará la vuelta, creo que esto ocurrirá entre el 28 y 29 de octubre, posteriormente retrocederá hasta los 8.855 puntos y retomará la senda alcista con un impulso hasta 9.500 puntos, seguidamente otra pequeña corrección hasta no sé donde(quizá 9.320) y finalmente el impulso final hasta los 9.800 puntos como mínimo.



De momento vamos bien, a ver hasta donde sube mañana.


----------



## Adicto (28 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Cualquier estrategia y entrada en el mercado ha de llevar un punto de stop loss por si la estrategia no va en la dirección correcta. No hacerlo supone un grave error operativo y a la larga la ruina financiera.
> 
> Llevo días buscando cortos en el SP500 y DOW JONES pero he aceptado el error y por consiguiente las pérdidas y estoy ahora mismo fuera del mercado. Es un patrón repito muy negativo no poner stop loss. Quién no comprenda el mensaje no puede ganar en el largo plazo y terminará arruinado.
> No sucede nada por perder dinero, siempre que estas pérdidas sean controladas. Prefiero perder dinero siguiendo una operativa correcta que ganarlo saltándome las normas.
> ...



Pero no entiendo porque comentar lo del stop loss, más que el peligro de quedarse arruinado, es la pérdida de oportunidad. El mejor ejemplo son los pepitos que viendo que su vivienda bajaba un 10, 20, 30, 40, 50… todavía siguen empecinados en mantener… no les va a arruinar pero la pérdida de oportunidad ha sido millonaria.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 21:47 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Me refería a que puede ser una buena oportunidad a dos años vista para el resto de los mortales que no prevemos los picos y los valles con tamaña precisión.
> A nosotros este tipo de valores nos puede dar un revolcón y dejarnos bien pillados durante una buena temporada ::



Es evidente que es una buena estrategia apostar por sectores/empresas con mucha progresión, por eso yo tengo una parte de mi dinero en empresas de Elon Musk, pero si viene un gran ciclo de bajadas como paso cuando lo de Leman… mejor recoger. No hay te tener miedo a vender.


----------



## Depeche (28 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me lo permiten después de la caída del ibex que dije hasta 9.370 puntos, ahora os voy a decir donde creo que lo tendremos para final de este mes:
> Para el día 28 de octubre, es decir el martes que viene pienso que lo vamos a tener entre 10.930 y 10.980 puntos.
> En mi opinión será clave ver si supera ese nivel ya que de superarlo acabaremos el mes de octubre viendo los 11.200 puntos, pero no tengo muy claro si superará el nivel de 10.980 puntos el 28 de octubre.
> De momento creo que el 10.930 si que lo vamos a ver el martes que viene.



Aquí tampoco voy muy desencaminado, hoy no lo tenemos en 10.930 pero quizá antes del viernes como dije en mi foro.
Lo importante es estar a favor de tendencia.
Para mañana espero grandes subidas.


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Aquí tampoco voy muy desencaminado, hoy no lo tenemos en 10.930 pero quizá antes del viernes como dije en mi foro.
> Lo importante es estar a favor de tendencia.
> Para mañana espero grandes subidas.



Entro veo al rastreador y....







Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (28 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Aquí tampoco voy muy desencaminado, hoy no lo tenemos en 10.930 pero quizá antes del viernes como dije en mi foro.
> Lo importante es estar a favor de tendencia.
> Para mañana espero grandes subidas.



Donde unos vemos sombras y tinieblas, otros ven un paisaje claro y transparente.


----------



## sr.anus (28 Oct 2014)

setrakso dijo:


> A ver mis queridos burbumoris madmaxistas ludópatas, ¿por qué no dejan de jugar a los traders y de apostar al guano que nunca llega y lo meten todo en la OPV de Aena?
> 
> Hay que participar de esta NEP tan maravillosa y gloriosa que está al caer y qué mejor forma de hacerlo que con nuestro grandioso mercado aeroportuario.
> 
> Ustedes sigan con sus jueguecitos de perdemoris, luego no digan que no les avisaron



tiene que estar bien jodido calopez para que os paguen por postear aqui tambien.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Oct 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> tiene que estar bien jodido calopez para que os paguen por postear aqui tambien.



Esto empezó a joderse con Codere, y lo remató Gowex. 



Atman llevaba la cuenta







hoy es 28 oct. además mes donde hemos visto caídas enormes y recuperaciones cuasienormes

y menos respuestas y páginas, con todo lo anterior, que en los meses de vacaciones de verano.


----------



## Namreir (28 Oct 2014)

Ane, habia dias que entrar aqui era un puto suplicio. Lo curioso que parece que nos hemos ido de paseo para terminar en el mismo lugar, y volvemos a la banda lateral en la que llevabamos moviendonos meses.

El jueves tenemos el indicador adelantado del IPC.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Oct 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ane, habia dias que entrar aqui era un puto suplicio. Lo curioso que parece que nos hemos ido de paseo para terminar en el mismo lugar, y volvemos a la banda lateral en la que llevabamos moviendonos meses.
> 
> El jueves tenemos el indicador adelantado del IPC.



Yo de paseo, y alguno más también, por lo visto. No voy a poner nada de bolsa en este hilo. Me limitaré dentro de lo posible a Vivienda y NEP en el principal.


Hay muchos multinicks dañinos-retardeds activos. Con un poco de suerte, en Noviembre, menos aún.

Calvopez lo ha tenido fácil, solo tiene que hacer una búsqueda inversa en el panel de control. Ni se ha pasado a dar explicaciones.


----------



## ... (29 Oct 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo de paseo, y alguno más también, por lo visto. *No voy a poner nada de bolsa en este hilo.* Me limitaré dentro de lo posible a Vivienda y NEP en el principal.



Después del ridículo que hiciste no nos extraña...


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

No veo salida para los cortos. Una masacre. Imposible operar.

El índice lleva mucha fuerza y los indicadores son todos positivos. 
Van a seguir reventado posiciones cortas y ojetes en una orgía sanguinolenta. ::


----------



## Adicto (29 Oct 2014)

... dijo:


> Después del ridículo que hiciste no nos extraña...



La bolsa es impredecible, el único ridiculo que se puede hacer es asegurar las cosas.


----------



## Krim (29 Oct 2014)

Sin visos de Pandoro. Creo que si el SP sube un poco mas probare un corto a ver si no supera los maximos histéricos. Pero vamos, no porque este nada convencido

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2014)

el brutal rally bajista acaba de comenzar :no:


----------



## inversobres (29 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Sin visos de Pandoro. Creo que si el SP sube un poco mas probare un corto a ver si no supera los maximos histéricos. Pero vamos, no porque este nada convencido
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ese puto indice sigue fuerte. Hoy es un dia clave, no se si se hara el comunicado hoy mismo o mañana (FED).

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 10:52 ----------

Reeeeeeeeversal.


----------



## Depeche (29 Oct 2014)

Esta es mi previsión para el DAX, antes de las 16 horas tocamos el 9.200


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Oct 2014)

Que putada estar en liquidez y ver que lo único que se desploma es el hilo.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Si nos fijamos en el volumen de las dos últimas sesiones podemos ver como el negociado en la sesión del lunes es mucho más alto de lo normal, lo que sin duda nos muestra la presencia de las ventas. Además, el volumen del martes es bastante más bajo que el del lunes, lo que le resta fiabilidad a la figura alcista. 

Este alcismo pestilente hace que revienten cortos y se pulan garantías desde el primer momento. 
Trampa alcista mortal, luego todo caerá en picado para empitonar largos cuando ya no quede ni un oso vivo.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2014 at 11:49 ----------




Adicto dijo:


> La bolsa es impredecible, el único ridiculo que se puede hacer es asegurar las cosas.




Sólo mantener una estrategia es lo que funciona. Los que van de oráculos o los que los siguen sólo tienen como destino el infierno de verse atrapados.

Los movimientos del precio en contra del valor no se pueden mantener de forma indefinida y a la larga las cosas “caen por su propio peso”; las acciones infravaloradas acabarán subiendo y las sobrevaloradas acabarán bajando.
Para los traders de corto plazo la estrategia consiste precisamente en detectar qué es lo que está haciendo la mayoría para seguirla y salirse del mercado antes de que esa mayoría cambie de opinión y el mercado se dé la vuelta.


----------



## inversobres (29 Oct 2014)

Y el sp parriba de nuevo. Hasta los 13 del vix nada que hacer.

Pre 2000 en marcha.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Los 17000 del Dow no se han roto con consistencia.









El crash va a ser súbito, pero no sin antes reventar todas las posiciones cortas de inversores sin base lógica. ::::


----------



## inversobres (29 Oct 2014)

Que tal un 2000 para esperar a la fed...

En fin mas y mas.


----------



## Depeche (29 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Si nos fijamos en el volumen de las dos últimas sesiones podemos ver como el negociado en la sesión del lunes es mucho más alto de lo normal, lo que sin duda nos muestra la presencia de las ventas. Además, el volumen del martes es bastante más bajo que el del lunes, lo que le resta fiabilidad a la figura alcista.
> 
> Este alcismo pestilente hace que revienten cortos y se pulan garantías desde el primer momento.
> Trampa alcista mortal, luego todo caerá en picado para empitonar largos cuando ya no quede ni un oso vivo.
> ...



Buena reflexión, estoy totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el brutal rally bajista acaba de comenzar :no:



y os dejara tiesos :no:


----------



## Depeche (29 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y os dejara tiesos :no:



Puedo estar equivocado evidentemente, pero pienso que ahora estamos asistiendo al pullback para seguir al alza con fuerza, no veo aún el guano, en mi opinión después de bajar a 9.090 más o menos empezará a subir con fuerza para ir a por el 9.200 en primer termino y no descarto 9.250 o incluso 9.300 en esta próxima onda al alza.
Pero puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Seren (29 Oct 2014)

Lo que va a haber es guarreo para arriba y abajo anulando posiciones, hasta que una noticia de alcance indique la dirección.

El putibex tiene ganas de bajar haciendo la contraria, no hay compras despues de arrasar con todo largo viviente(lo del BBVA me parece exagerado aún con los resultados). Es un índice puto y rastrero, y como tal si dax y sp se deciden ir al alza también lo hará en último momento como el que más adelantando por la izquierda. Y si se van para abajo se hunde exagerando movimientos.


----------



## decloban (29 Oct 2014)

Lamentable lo de este hilo pero quien soy yo para juzga como llevar un negocio de otro.


----------



## Depeche (29 Oct 2014)

En mi humilde opinión este pullback es para cerrar el hueco que se había dejado esta mañana, una vez cerrado debería seguir la tendencia alcista.


----------



## Topongo (29 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Sólo mantener una estrategia es lo que funciona. Los que van de oráculos o los que los siguen sólo tienen como destino el infierno de verse atrapados.







Depeche dijo:


> Buena reflexión, estoy totalmente de acuerdo.










Veamos , los que siguen a un oraculo como el rastreador financiero, a parte de perder su cuota de 90€ pueden verse desplumados?


----------



## cherebounder (29 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión este pullback es para cerrar el hueco que se había dejado esta mañana, una vez cerrado debería seguir la tendencia alcista.



Que cojones hace este tio aquí? Buscando nuevos clientes para volverles a pedir 90 pavos por sus análisis?? No entiendo cómo pueden permitir que siga dando su mierda de opinión en este hilo,después de lo que lió.Que no queremos tus analisis de mierda,a ver si te enteras.Vuelve a tú miserable página y haz allí tus informes de pacotilla.

A los demás,saludos


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Guanea de forma tremenda. Lastima que la caída es tardía. ::



decloban dijo:


> Lamentable lo de este hilo pero quien soy yo para juzga como llevar un negocio de otro.




No peque de falsa modestia. Puede juzgar cualquier negocio, la bolsa es precisamente eso, o hablar libremente de sus problemas de pareja. 
Libérese, sea feliz. Piense en construir su autoestima en términos de inversión en el futuro.


----------



## Ghost hunter (29 Oct 2014)

Largos en los 10.161, a ver como resulta el intradia, 0,5 contratos.

Con suerte mantenemos los 10.200 y hacemos bueno el día


----------



## Adicto (29 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Sólo mantener una estrategia es lo que funciona. Los que van de oráculos o los que los siguen sólo tienen como destino el infierno de verse atrapados.
> 
> Los movimientos del precio en contra del valor no se pueden mantener de forma indefinida y a la larga las cosas “caen por su propio peso”; las acciones infravaloradas acabarán subiendo y las sobrevaloradas acabarán bajando.
> Para los traders de corto plazo la estrategia consiste precisamente en detectar qué es lo que está haciendo la mayoría para seguirla y salirse del mercado antes de que esa mayoría cambie de opinión y el mercado se dé la vuelta.



Ojo, que la estrategia de seguir el mercado depende de muchas variables, puede durar años hasta que el mercado corrige.
Detectar el valor real de una empresa es también muy complicado, sobretodo si las cuentas mienten o son dependientes de información que sólo tiene la empresa.
Mucha gente invierte no por el valor de una empresa sino por su potencial valor a lo largo del tiempo y es imposible saber si los demás lo ven y van a subir el valor o no lo van a ver y lo van a dejar caer.
Vamos, que esto es una casa de putas.


----------



## Krim (29 Oct 2014)

Pues esto se ha quedado alcista de morirse IMHO. Mañana a ver si hay oportunidad de un larguito.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Vaya repasito le han metido a la banca.

Parece que huele mal en el Pop y en SAB. El BBVA justo varapalo.

Ante la corrupción generalizada que hay en este país, en mi opinión, la única solución, es reinventar el estado, haciendo un estado en verdad democrático donde se usen las herramientas necesarias para que nadie tenga la tentación de entrar en política para hacerse rico y a partir de aquí un montón de medidas de las que no hay espacio suficiente en este foro para relatar.


----------



## decloban (29 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> No peque de falsa modestia. Puede juzgar cualquier negocio, la bolsa es precisamente eso, o hablar libremente de sus problemas de pareja.
> Libérese, sea feliz. Piense en construir su autoestima en términos de inversión en el futuro.



Me parece que no has entendido a que negocio me refiero y tampoco se muy bien que hago respondiendo a troll/multicuenta o lo que quieras que seas


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Me parece que no has entendido a que negocio me refiero y tampoco se muy bien que hago respondiendo a troll/multicuenta o lo que quieras que seas



El negocio es el negocio, tanto da, la cuestión es ganar o al menos no perder. Como inversor es lo único que se debe juzgar.

Intenta ampliar tu visión. Conforme lo vayas haciendo verás cómo las reflexiones internas pueden modificar las emociones, incluso ante circunstancias objetivamente negativas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (29 Oct 2014)

envolvente bajista en el ibex y cuñita bajista en DJ, mañana pinta guano del bueno


----------



## NaNDeTe (29 Oct 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Tal día como hoy ocurría el crash del 29. ::



Justo he salido a fumar un piti al balcon y se me ha pasado por la cabeza el crash, si hay QE3 por que diran que es una burbuja y nose que, si no hay QE, por que se han cortado los estimulos y se enfriara demasiado la economia. 

::


----------



## Misterio (29 Oct 2014)

Yo no se que va a pasar en USA, pero lo que tengo claro es que con el fin del QE el dinero que ha inundado otras bolsas como la nuestra ya esta siendo retirado como salió el otro día en un artículo y eso con el churribex dudo que acabe bien sino hay QE europeo.


----------



## elpatatero (29 Oct 2014)

Sitio pillo


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Tal vez estemos ante uno de los momentos más cruciales de los últimos años.

No olviden que cualquier cosa puede pasar.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Oct 2014)

Le están dando suspense al tema. Hay batalla.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Oct 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que si hay un momento en la vida para jugarse el patrimonio a un corto es ahora. ::



Pero no se olvide del stop.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Cuesta abajo y sin frenos

a tomar todo por saco


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Oct 2014)

Todos damos por hecho que la retirada de estímulos hará caer el chiringuito.

¿O no?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el brutal rally bajista acaba de comenzar :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> y os dejara tiesos :no:



objetivo 8600 en unas 10 sesiones :no:


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

La Fed no puede retirar los estímulos sin causar caos en los mercados.

La institución bajo el mando de Yellen no va a poder evitar que la retirada de su política de estímulos cause cierto colapso.

La caída será profunda y desgarradora, hasta que se se estabilice el sistema. Que los SL os mantengan vivos.

Los cagaoros ya saben lo que les queda, vaselina y dedicarse a otra cosa. 
It's time to die.
By.
Bye.
Bye-bye. 

::::


----------



## NaNDeTe (29 Oct 2014)

Los tipos de interes se mantienen tambien La Fed finaliza oficialmente el programa de compra de activos y mantiene los tipos de interés sin cambios - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Depeche (29 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> objetivo 8600 en unas 10 sesiones :no:



Su opinión y la mía son totalmente opuestas, yo pienso que mañana vamos a ver un gran subidón.
Pero no me apostaría todo mi patrimonio, ya que me puedo equivocar.
En mi modesta opinión es una trampa para pillar a los bajistas cortos y puede haber mucho dolor.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

panda de malnacidos

le están dando la vuelta como a un calcetín

esto es de un alcismo nauseabundo

toma reversal, revientacortos, losers, ::::


----------



## NaNDeTe (29 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> panda de malnacidos
> 
> le están dando la vuelta como a un calcetín
> 
> ...



El secreto esta en los .989 del DJ, a ver que hase



Edit: a tomar por donde sale el guano ::


----------



## Depeche (29 Oct 2014)

Veo muchas ganas de guano y en mi opinión hay que ser coherentes y ponerse a favor de tendencia, no dejarse llevar por las emociones, para mi la tendencia ahora mismo es claramente alcista y queda mucho recorrido al alza, vamos a ver muchas trampas bajistas para hay que ir a favor de tendencia.
Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## inversobres (29 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Su opinión y la mía son totalmente opuestas, yo pienso que mañana vamos a ver un gran subidón.
> Pero no me apostaría todo mi patrimonio, ya que me puedo equivocar.
> En mi modesta opinión es una trampa para pillar a los bajistas cortos y puede haber mucho dolor.



Como el subidon de hoy... otro mamarracho.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Aunque le den la vuelta, son los últimos estertores de los larguistas.

Ya han quemado toda su pólvora. Se acabó lo que se daba.

Si estuviera corto ahora aguantaría a muerte la posición. Ya huele, el gran guano va a llegar por fin. ::::


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Aunque le den la vuelta, son los últimos estertores de los larguistas.
> 
> Ya han quemado toda su pólvora. Se acabó lo que se daba.
> 
> Si estuviera corto ahora aguantaría a muerte la posición. Ya huele, el gran guano va a llegar por fin. ::::




Y si lo ve tan claro... ¿por qué no se posiciona corto?

Por preguntar y tal.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Y si lo ve tan claro... ¿por qué no se posiciona corto?
> 
> Por preguntar y tal.



Esperaré a ver el cierre y la pauta de volumen.
No me fío, el timing no es claro todavía.


----------



## asador de manteca (29 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Veo muchas ganas de guano y en mi opinión hay que ser coherentes y ponerse a favor de tendencia, no dejarse llevar por las emociones, para mi la tendencia ahora mismo es claramente alcista y queda mucho recorrido al alza, vamos a ver muchas trampas bajistas para hay que ir a favor de tendencia.
> Es mi humilde opinión.



Tenia pocas dudas de la tendencia bajista, pero despues de leer a eso, lo confirmo, confirmo oficialmente tendencia bajista


----------



## Garrafón (30 Oct 2014)

En USA se retiran las inyecciones de dinero en vena bursátil justo cuando en Europa el BCE coge el relevo pero disfrazándolo de compra selectiva.
Que se retire el QE en USA no es noticia de crack, llevan meses reduciendo la inyección de asteroides, se sabía que llegaría a su fin y se sabía la fecha de finales de 2014, solo había que descontar a los originales 85.000 millones mensuales los 10.000 millones que se iba recortando mensualmente hasta llegar a noviembre, pero en vez de dejarlo en 5000 millones el último mes, se han quitado los últimos 15.000 millones de un solo plumazo.

Ahora va a ser divertido ver a los inversores volviendo a estudiar los fundamentales a la hora de meter la pasta en una cotizada, hace tantos años que no lo practican que van a tener que echar mano de becarios recién salidos de la uni para que les ayuden.


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Ultimo día de octubre. 
El comienzo de una nueva era. 
NWO.


----------



## Algas (30 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Ultimo día de octubre.
> El comienzo de una nueva era.
> NWO.



Mañana 31 Octubre no hay bolsa o que? Cierran güal estrit por lo de las calabazas y caramelos??


----------



## inversobres (30 Oct 2014)

Nuevo galleton del eurodolor, de esta a lo mejor volvemos a buscar minimos.

Vamos a ver a donde llevan esto hoy. Siempre que hay correcciones entre semana al dia siguiente se cierra por encima de los maximos previos a la correccion.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 09:07 ----------

Alla vamos. Solo dos dias para dejar esta mierda de mercado.

Dice Carpatos que subimos porque la fed quita los estimulos. Tremendamente imbecil y retrasado es que lleva usando esa frase para justificar las bajadas y ahora sale con eso. Puto trilero.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

la hora de pandoro ha llegado , rezad lo que sepais :no:


----------



## elpatatero (30 Oct 2014)

Cerramos cortos en 220 y abrimos ich hasta los 300 con dos cullons :no:


----------



## Seren (30 Oct 2014)

Un euro-dolar por debajo de 1,26 complica enormemente un guano en las europas, mucho mas si baja de 1,20, hasta donde si habría recorrido. Y La FED ya ha dicho que no va a a inyectar mas pasta. El movimiento de ayer del euro fue clarísimo. Y el de los metales igual.

Si llegaramos al 1,20 entramos en una situación no vista hasta ahora. Ya que NO va a haber QE americano y la liquidez e inflación podría asomar la patita por fin en europa en detrimento de USA, sin que nadie lo evite esta vez.


----------



## elpatatero (30 Oct 2014)

guanoooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

cerramos cortos 10400 en 10090 y abrimos largos intraday :Baile:

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 10:34 ----------

cerramos larguitos 10090 en 10120 y cargamos cortos con mas apalancamiento :Baile:

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 10:39 ----------

por esta zona 10100-10000 debe producirse un gap de los gordos a la baja , quiza hasta 9800-9700 ienso:

asin que mantenemos cortos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

todo está manipulado, que asco

se han fundido las posiciones largas con una minitrampa bajista

y a la tarde le darán la vuelta ::



Seren dijo:


> Un euro-dolar por debajo de 1,26 complica enormemente un guano en las europas, mucho mas si baja de 1,20, hasta donde si habría recorrido. Y La FED ya ha dicho que no va a a inyectar mas pasta. El movimiento de ayer del euro fue clarísimo. Y el de los metales igual.
> 
> Si llegaramos al 1,20 entramos en una situación no vista hasta ahora. Ya que NO va a haber QE americano y la liquidez e inflación podría asomar la patita por fin en europa en detrimento de USA, sin que nadie lo evite esta vez.



Se prepara el terreno económico para una devastadora gran deflación que, en el fondo, era lo que se supone buscaban evitar a toda costa los banqueros centrales con sus “estímulos” de creación ilimitada de dinero.

A través del mecanismo de transmisión de la especulación “libre de riesgo” en el mercado de bonos, producto de aquellas intervenciones en el mercado abierto, las tasas de interés tienden a caer en todos los vencimientos, de manera que la reposición a tiempo del capital desgastado se vuelve imposible. ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10120 en 10060 y abrimos largos intradia :Baile:


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Un euro-dolar por debajo de 1,26 complica enormemente un guano en las europas, mucho mas si baja de 1,20, hasta donde si habría recorrido. Y La FED ya ha dicho que no va a a inyectar mas pasta. El movimiento de ayer del euro fue clarísimo. Y el de los metales igual.
> 
> Si llegaramos al 1,20 entramos en una situación no vista hasta ahora. Ya que NO va a haber QE americano y la liquidez e inflación podría asomar la patita por fin en europa en detrimento de USA, sin que nadie lo evite esta vez.



en lo macroeconomico muy acertado, pero respecto a cotizacion en bolsa es irrelevante, si el Ibex tiene que bajar a 8800 lo hara por muy bien que empiece a ir la economia, y si tiene que ir a 12200 ira por muy negras que empiecen a pintar las cosas, esto va de acumular y distribuir titulos en precios que convengan, precios que ya tienen marcados desde meses o años antes de que lleguen a esa cotizacion marcada


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10060 en 10090 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :baba: 

y ahi dejamos los cortos engordando , buenas noches y buen trinque :o


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> En USA se retiran las inyecciones de dinero en vena bursátil justo cuando en Europa el BCE coge el relevo pero disfrazándolo de compra selectiva.
> Que se retire el QE en USA no es noticia de crack, llevan meses reduciendo la inyección de asteroides, se sabía que llegaría a su fin y se sabía la fecha de finales de 2014, solo había que descontar a los originales 85.000 millones mensuales los 10.000 millones que se iba recortando mensualmente hasta llegar a noviembre, pero en vez de dejarlo en 5000 millones el último mes, se han quitado los últimos 15.000 millones de un solo plumazo.
> 
> Ahora va a ser divertido ver a los inversores volviendo a estudiar los fundamentales a la hora de meter la pasta en una cotizada, hace tantos años que no lo practican que van a tener que echar mano de becarios recién salidos de la uni para que les ayuden.




pues machote hay que mojarse, si quieres ganar pasta cuando lo veas tan claro hay que posicionarse, ya sabía yo que no llevarías ni que tampoco estarías corto ni en USA ni en Ibex como llevas anunciando meses y meses de caídas brutales
Entonces imagino que seguirás pilladete.::::


----------



## Ghost hunter (30 Oct 2014)

Esos 10.000 puntos nos van a dar juego a los que nos dedicamos al intradia, si se produce nueva rotura de la clavícula en los 9980 puntos aprox nos vamos cagando ostias para abajo y guano guano. Pero lo mismo hacemos un doble suelo y recupera las perdidas..... habrá que estar atento y con la escopeta cargada


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10090 en 10060 y abrimos larguitos :Baile:


----------



## Ghost hunter (30 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortitos 10090 en 10060 y abrimos larguitos :Baile:



Solo por curiosidad, ¿Con cuantos contratos entras?

Un saludo :Baile:


----------



## Seren (30 Oct 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> en lo macroeconomico muy acertado, pero respecto a cotizacion en bolsa es irrelevante, si el Ibex tiene que bajar a 8800 lo hara por muy bien que empiece a ir la economia, y si tiene que ir a 12200 ira por muy negras que empiecen a pintar las cosas, esto va de acumular y distribuir titulos en precios que convengan, precios que ya tienen marcados desde meses o años antes de que lleguen a esa cotizacion marcada



No, en bolsa influye muchísimo este tema, pero no para operaciones a corto plazo. Por supuesto que se puede ir a los ochomiles y el euro a 1,20. De hecho parece ser la direccion que lleva. Pero yo por debajo de ahí jamás estaría en corto para medio plazo, con las condiciones macro actuales. Otra cosa es que cambie el escenario.

Si quieres un ejemplo superexagerado de este tema vete al merbal argentino, subida de la bolsa de un 500% en dos años, la gráfica es de risa. Y encima este año la economía ya en recesión y subiendo la bolsa mas que nunca.Y venia con senda alcista desde 2001. Y justo el dia que cambian al presidente del banco central hace dos meses este año, justo el mismo dia, el nuevo presidente decide cortar las operaciones de cambio a dolares en bolsa, esta se hunde un 20% hasta el dia de hoy. Saca las conclusiones.


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad, ¿Con cuantos contratos entras?
> 
> Un saludo :Baile:



con los mismos que el otro cagaoros


----------



## Burbujístico (30 Oct 2014)

miniguaneo del -2% en el IBEX 8:


----------



## James Bond (30 Oct 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Su opinión y la mía son totalmente opuestas, yo pienso que mañana vamos a ver un gran subidón.
> Pero no me apostaría todo mi patrimonio, ya que me puedo equivocar.
> En mi modesta opinión es una trampa para pillar a los bajistas cortos y puede haber mucho dolor.



El Depollas tiene mas peligro que un mono con dos pistolas, el cerdo no da ni una jajajjajaj

Del gran guru del análisis técnico con frases tan míticas como "Codere cotizara en el Ibex 35", "Por 90€ al trimestre te hago rico" "Service Point es buena inversión" o "Con 50€ te recupero los 3000€ en un par de días" (o algo así era :XX

Llega: "El mercado esta alcista" "Vamos a pegar un gran subidón" :XX: :XX:

Espero que ningún pardillo siga las recomendaciones de este impresentable y demás trolls que han aparecido.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Oct 2014)




----------



## Silenciosa (30 Oct 2014)

Entro para decir una cosa.

Calopez, tuviste una vez aquí a un grupo de gente que ni en el mejor de mis sueños hubiese pensado que podrían juntarse para dar consejos, opiniones, etc.

Y te ha importado una mierda que se fueran.

Dicho lo cual, hasta aquí burbuja.


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Si te crees que estos envalentonamientos son de motu propio o son sanos, haztelo mirar.
Y la bolsa se mueve con la realidad y no con tus sueños.

ahora si quieres dame un thanks por el psicoanalisis.


----------



## Garrafón (30 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> pues machote hay que mojarse, si quieres ganar pasta cuando lo veas tan claro hay que posicionarse, ya sabía yo que no llevarías ni que tampoco estarías corto ni en USA ni en Ibex como llevas anunciando meses y meses de caídas brutales
> Entonces imagino que seguirás pilladete.::::



Te confundes o no has leído el hilo.

Estoy solo en el Nasdaq.
Tengo RFMD desde 10,3 confiando en rebote hasta 15-16 dólares, sl en 9,1.
Me saltó el sl en NewLink genetics después de ganar 4 dólares por acción.
Anuncié Lakeland antes de que subiera un 200% en una semana.
Me dí una pequeña hostia tradeando cuando nadie quería entrar al mercado.
Y se me han inflado los cojones de anunciar Novavax desde hace días y aquí si que estoy pillado, acumulo 5000 acciones y hoy espero comprar otras 2000.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

cerramos larguito 10060 en 10090 y volvemos a cargar cortitos :Baile:


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Futuros USA en verde, el dólar imparable

dándole la vuelta al IBEX como si fuera una tortilla.

le meten 300 puntos en ambos sentidos sin despeinarse

está todo manipulado, así es imposible pues. 

cerramos y a rascarla ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

el macd volvera a cruzar pabajo en diario y llevara al ibex al gap 8600 :Baile:


----------



## Krim (30 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Futuros USA en verde, el dólar imparable
> 
> dándole la vuelta al IBEX como si fuera una tortilla.
> 
> ...



Mira lo que puse ayer: Que a ver si había algún recorte pa entrar a largo. Pues bueno, mira que tenía la idea, pero a la velocidad que lo bajan, lo suben, lo menean y se lo follan, nada, cualquiera tiene los santos huevos de entrar. 

A seguir mirando el circo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Mira lo que puse ayer: Que a ver si había algún recorte pa entrar a largo. Pues bueno, mira que tenía la idea, pero a la velocidad que lo bajan, lo suben, lo menean y se lo follan, nada, cualquiera tiene los santos huevos de entrar.
> 
> A seguir mirando el circo.



ya en 8600 entras largo chaval , platita segura


----------



## inversobres (30 Oct 2014)

Reve reve... reversal. 

Vemos los dosmiles o vamos al infierno?

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 15:09 ----------

Me huele a que no hay fin de qe, miren al eurodolor.

Menudo paripe, a tomar por culo el mes, el hilo, la bolsa y su puta madre.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 15:30 ----------

Cancelan de momento la salida a bolsa de aena. Se huelen el palo.


----------



## inversobres (30 Oct 2014)

Ese cierre verdecito del ibex.

Mareo total.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 16:11 ----------

Han rebentado a todo cristo, bueno a todos no, a los listos de siempre no prque ya sabian lo que iba a pasar.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 16:15 ----------

Ale ya esta todo hiper alcista de nuevo. Vix por debajo de 15, es lo que hay.


----------



## Depeche (30 Oct 2014)

El movimiento de hoy ha sido otra muestra de como están intentando fundir a los cortos,bajada brusca a primera hora y reversal durante la sesión.
Ahora mismo es imposible predecir niveles a corto plazo y operar presenta oportunidades por la volatilidad que hay pero resulta muy peligroso, hay que estar muy ábil y no olvidarse de los stop.
Lo que si que tengo claro en este momento(puede cambiar mi perspectiva más adelante según lo que haga el mercado) es que ahora mismo tanto el ibex como el DAX siguen alcistas.
Al DAX le doy como mínimo un recorrido al alza hasta los 9.900 puntos para antes de final de año(la fecha ni puta idea), una vez llegue a ese nivel de 9.900 puntos ya veremos si sigue con fuerza manteniendo la senda alcista a medio largo plazo o si por el contrario cambia el escenario y la cosa se pone bajista.
Por otro lado el ibex lo veo alcista con objetivo mínimo a 10.930 puntos, también pienso que veremos ese nivel antes de año(al menos a dia de hoy es así como lo veo), pero ya se sabe que en los mercados todo puede cambiar de un día para otro, ni yo ni nadie tiene una bola de cristal, en mi caso solamente me remito a intentar seguir la tendencia que pienso que está dibujando con sus correspondientes pautas, puedo equivocarme pero es como lo veo. De aquí al nivel de 10.930 puntos me resulta imposible aventurarme a intentar predecir los movimientos que puede tener, lo único que si me atrevo a decir es que el nivel de 10.000 puntos que hemos visto esta mañana en la bajada va a actuar como fuerte soporte y en mi opinión no lo vamos a perder al menos antes de que veamos el nivel de 10.930 puntos.
A partir de ahí todo puede cambiar, hay que ir adaptándose a las pautas y cambios que se forman en el día a día y descartar escenarios posibles que no se van cumpliendo, pero siempre intentando nadar a favor de tendencia.
En mi modesta opinión pienso que no veremos guano a corto plazo y recomiendo mucho cuidado a los que operen en estos momentos, se hace dificil hasta con stop-loss, pero sobretodo recomiendo no operar a la baja ya que es contra tendencia y puede ser muy peligroso.
Es mi humilde opinión sin ánimo de querer polemizar con nadie, todas las opiniones son respetables y todos nos podemos equivocar, al menos los que se mojan y opinan.
También considero que en lugar de intentar desacreditar a quien opina, no va solo por mi, podría ser beneficioso que se contrastaran opiniones e intentar ser más constructivos, como dije antes nadie tiene la posesión de la verdad y tiene una bola de cristal para acertar siempre, de lo que se trata es de opinar e intentar ayudar a ver las tendencias e identificar cual puede ser la mejor estrategia.


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Infumable señores. Esto no se lo cree nadie.

Le han metido un return-ticket de 300 puntos, en viaje de ida y vuelta. 

Hoy es el día de los Ojetes Feroces. ::

Y el vendeburras callado como una puta... que cosa más terca, chico, es que no aprende. ::::


----------



## inversobres (30 Oct 2014)

dep hvei.

Ha sido un placer amigos.


----------



## Roninn (30 Oct 2014)

EL HVEI no ha muerto, lo que ya finalizó y fue hace mucho tiempo fue la epoca dorada, una epoca para recordar y atesorar. 

EL HVEI no nació siendo lo que se convirtió y quizas con el tiempo y unos ciclos vuelva a ponerse interesante.


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> dep hvei.
> 
> Ha sido un placer amigos.



DEP.

Un mes soso y simplón, con un rango entre el máximo y el mínimo de apenas 1100 pipos. Dolor. ::::


En Octubre ha sido.

Una pena.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 16:59 ----------




Roninn dijo:


> EL HVEI no ha muerto, lo que ya finalizó y fue hace mucho tiempo fue la epoca dorada, una epoca para recordar y atesorar.
> 
> EL HVEI no nació siendo lo que se convirtió y quizas con el tiempo y unos ciclos vuelva a ponerse interesante.



Olvidate. Esto se ha llenado de vendeburras.

Fíjate el caso que nos han hecho a los que avisamos del reversal desde el primer momento de la sesión. 

Ahora tienen que sentarse de lado. ::::


----------



## inversobres (30 Oct 2014)

10.300 al cierr y ojo si no van a maximos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:


----------



## elpatatero (30 Oct 2014)

¿Esto es por que drongui va a comprar titulaciones en noviembre?.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

hombre colgadito ienso:


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Cierran en verde, al mandado de sus amos usanos.

Deleznable. Presumen de crecimiento del PIB. De riqueza.

Road to the abyss...

Más duro será el desplome.

La desestabilización del cuadro macro se les volverá en contra.

Paciencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Oct 2014)

me entra la risa cuando veo que ingenuo es el personal que por su falta de conocimiento cree que ejpain se arregla con democracia , esto se arregla como siempre , con una revolucion .

recordad grecia lechones , pero aunque podemos llegue a gobernar eso no significara nada :abajo:


----------



## elpatatero (30 Oct 2014)

Sin el aumento del gasto militar del 16% el pib habria sido del 2,8 ,putos imperialistas.


----------



## Antiparras (30 Oct 2014)

pregunta para los expertos, alguien conoce esto: NinjaTrader Online Trading Platform & Brokerage Services

tengo un colega que está pensando en meterse en el mundillo de tradear a lo salvaje con los futuros y le han recomendado esta plataforma por las bajas comisiones. son de fiar?, hay algo por ahí mas ventajoso?


----------



## Krim (30 Oct 2014)

Que, ¿Un cortito a ver si trolean un rato?


----------



## Smarty (30 Oct 2014)

Zas en toda la boca de Yellen y su finiquita QE.

Se pulen los 2000 y lo que haga falta. Para eso son los putos amos.

El VIX ha encogido, como los huevecillos de los que todo lo saben ::


----------



## Seren (30 Oct 2014)

Dow J. rozando máximos históricos


----------



## inversobres (30 Oct 2014)

Es curioso, y mañana contagio europeo y cierre de mes en maximos mensuales.

Puta visa la que ha liado en el dow.

Vix raspando los 15.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 20:59 ----------

Mañana romper los 2000 y trolleo.

Y por favor neotroll deficiente, deja de utilizar mis frases y expresiones, solo quieres confundir anormal.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2014 at 21:04 ----------

A ver que opina MM de este pepinazo del sp de 130 pipos sin respiro. Como la bajada fuese un pull, vamos de camino a un subidon historico de aqui a año nuevo.


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



Mi profeta. Mi Luz. Mi guía. Mi oráculo. Mi jato!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

Que hostias ha pasado? vaya pepinazo que ha pegado todo no?

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 07:48 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-amplian-qe-impresora-fuera-de-control.html

Siguen las compras de bonos a lo loco.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 07:48 ----------

Hoy el sp toca maximos historicos, 2050 alla vamos.

Mi ultimo dia en esta mierda y acabar asi... Estamos perdidos, sin ideas y a lo loco.


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2014)

BTW, que OSTION del oro no? Yo pensaba que la impresora sacaba papel.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Oct 2014)

Segundo asalto: ABE toma el relevo.
EL Nikkey también supera sus máximos.
A Europa le toca esperar turno.


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

Los japos se han hecho el hara-kiri. 
Gacelas muriendo hoy atravesadas por una afilada katana samurai.

Locura de impresoras en todos los lados del charco, tsunamis de billetes saliendo de los bancos centrales y arrasando los mercados. 

Hay consigna de no dejar una posición corta viva, trilerismo al máximo.

Que se acabe el mes, el hilo y este alcismo nauseabuendo de una puñetera vez.

ha sido ella, la que se ha tirado el cuesco.


----------



## Cimoc (31 Oct 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguito 10060 en 10090 y volvemos a cargar cortitos :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:





Krim dijo:


> Mi profeta. Mi Luz. Mi guía. Mi oráculo. Mi jato!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Y va corto desde 10090 con tres cojones


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

el monetarismo ha llegado, el papel impreso es el que soluciona todos los problemas
paro, deflación, clases medias destrozadas, pensionistas arruinados, politicos corruptos... todo se arregla imprimiendo a toda máquina

El crash llegará, tiene que que llegar.
Veremos el gran guano, si no este año, el que viene.
Aguantad.


----------



## racional (31 Oct 2014)

Quitan el QE3 y las bolsas ni se inmutan, las bolsas saben algo que nosotros no. El mercado nos esta diciendo que la noticia del fin de los estimulos no tiene mucha credibilidad o hay algo mas que no dicen. Podria ser que los estimulos van a seguir en secreto.


----------



## James Bond (31 Oct 2014)

Con la brutal caída que esta sufriendo hoy Indra se ha puesto aun precio muy apetecible... Tengo el dedo apuntito de comprar. ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe esta caída? ¿Es por temas de corruptelas con el govierno? Porque sus números presentados ayer no son tan malos como para caer un -11%


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2014)

racional dijo:


> Quitan el QE3 y las bolsas ni se inmutan, las bolsas saben algo que nosotros no. El mercado nos esta diciendo que la noticia del fin de los estimulos no tiene mucha credibilidad o hay algo mas que no dicen. Podria ser que los estimulos van a seguir en secreto.



Ahí, ahí... siempre al filo de la noticia...


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Con la brutal caída que esta sufriendo hoy Indra se ha puesto aun precio muy apetecible... Tengo el dedo apuntito de comprar. ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe esta caída? ¿Es por temas de corruptelas con el govierno? Porque sus números presentados ayer no son tan malos como para caer un -11%



Pues no tengo ni flowers, pero lleva cayendo sin freno desde abril y ahora la vela no es precisamente sin volumen, yo iria de puntillas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Con la brutal caída que esta sufriendo hoy Indra se ha puesto aun precio muy apetecible... Tengo el dedo apuntito de comprar. ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe esta caída? ¿Es por temas de corruptelas con el govierno? Porque sus números presentados ayer no son tan malos como para caer un -11%



La corrupcion...



Operacin Pnica: La UCO investiga al jefe informtico de Madrid por 'generar dinero B' | EL MUNDO

INDRA. Javier Monzón al Ministerio de Defensa:



> El caso de INDRA era conocido en toda la industria. Se sabía que ganaba concursos y contratos gracias, además de la capacidad técnica de la compañía, que nadie duda, porque -de eso le acusan en Defensa, por el momento sin pruebas- pagaba comisiones. Ahora están saliendo a la luz pública demasiadas informaciones en temas de la actualidad “corruptiva de España” en la que de manera directa o indirecta está INDRA, la empresa que preside el “cuestionado”, al menos desde el Ministerio de Defensa, Javier Monzón (en la imagen) y cuyo mayor accionista es el Estado Español, a través de la SEPI.


----------



## James Bond (31 Oct 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La corrupcion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo me imaginaba que era por corruptelas varias. Pero tampoco es para tanto... esto es España :XX:

En dos días cambian de presidente piden perdón como el Rey y tal, y se pone en 13€-14€ a nada que el mercado acompañe. 

El problema es el Ibex entonces, que ahora mismo es bajista, habrá que pensárselo porque el descuento al que cotiza Indra es importante y no tiene mal dividendo.


----------



## Seren (31 Oct 2014)

No se...veis monstruos donde no los hay.
Las previsiones de PIB americanas son sólidas, no entiendo porque debería desplomarse la bolsa.

Lo de Japón, en fín, ya era hora que se dieran cuenta donde estaba el problema. Estan intentando cambiar las cosas. Una esconomía estancada y una bolsa bajista en décadas propiciada por una moneda excesivamente fuerte, ya puse las gráficas. Dejadle a los pobres que alguna vez vean subir el Nikkei en condiciones


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

Seren dijo:


> No se...veis monstruos donde no los hay.
> Las previsiones de PIB americanas son sólidas, no entiendo porque debería desplomarse la bolsa.
> 
> Lo de Japón, en fín, ya era hora que se dieran cuenta donde estaba el problema. Estan intentando cambiar las cosas. Una esconomía estancada y una bolsa bajista en décadas propiciada por una moneda excesivamente fuerte, ya puse las gráficas. Dejadle a los pobres que alguna vez vean subir el Nikkei en condiciones



Y todo eso se arregla imprimiendo dinero.

Bravo, excelente. Aun no hemos aprendido nada, necesitamos dos decadas de comer mierda y trabajar gratis para espabilar.

PIB usano solido? descontamos gastos militares y trampichuelas o eso se lo dejamos a los reyes magos?


----------



## españa profunda (31 Oct 2014)

Con la brutal caída que esta sufriendo hoy Indra se ha puesto aun precio muy apetecible... Tengo el dedo apuntito de comprar. ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe esta caída? ¿Es por temas de corruptelas con el govierno? Porque sus números presentados ayer no son tan malos como para caer un -11%

indra ni con un palo, esperala en 6 que es adonde va. ese si puede ser buen punto de entrada, ahora mismo la veo a largo plazo bajista.


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

Inflation, proudly made in the USA.

A disfrutar.

@Bertok, otro acto que demuestra que no saben lo que hacen.


----------



## sr.anus (31 Oct 2014)

Maximos historicos enagas, titulo aburrido, lento, que no esta de moda. Una de las pequeñas apuestas de, para los nietos.


----------



## hombre-mosca (31 Oct 2014)

Nadie se ha dado cuenta???







31.10.2014 10:49:04 XETR H RESUMPTION OF XETRA TRADING
31.10.2014 10:49:01 XETR H WIEDERAUFNAHME DES XETRA HANDELS
31.10.2014 10:09:34 XETR H INTERRUPTION OF EXCHANGE TRADING
31.10.2014 10:09:31 XETR H UNTERBRECHUNG DES BOERSENHANDELS
31.10.2014 09:25:15 XETR H XETRA FAILURE / STOERUNG
31.10.2014 09:15:13 XFRA RKA3: AUSSETZUNG/SUSPENSION
31.10.2014 09:00:59 XFRA QS7: WIEDERAUFNAHME/RESTART
31.10.2014 08:42:40 XFRA PEG: WIEDERAUFNAHME/RESTART
31.10.2014 08:17:37 XFRA RKA4: AUSSETZUNG/SUSPENSION
31.10.2014 08:05:04 XFRA E7T: AUSSETZUNG/SUSPENSION
31.10.2014 08:00:21 XFRA N4C1: AUSSETZUNG/SUSPENSION
31.10.2014 07:49:58 XFRA NL9: AUSSETZUNG/SUSPENSION


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Oct 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Nadie se ha dado cuenta???



¿Ha fallecido? :


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2014)

Pues sí que ha llegado el guano, sí...esto sí que es una "caída".

Va, gracietas aparte, esto es un Viernes Terminal en toda regla, y me da que no hay término medio. O superar los 10.475 del trolibex e ir a máximos histéricos del SP, o reversal espantoso...

Por cierto ¿Quién ha vendido medio POP?


----------



## Adicto (31 Oct 2014)

racional dijo:


> Quitan el QE3 y las bolsas ni se inmutan, las bolsas saben algo que nosotros no. El mercado nos esta diciendo que la noticia del fin de los estimulos no tiene mucha credibilidad o hay algo mas que no dicen. Podria ser que los estimulos van a seguir en secreto.



Las bolsas somos nosotros. ¿Qué hemos aprendido en 8 años de crisis? Que los gobiernos harán lo que sea necesario para que la cosa siga funcionando. ¿Qué eso es muy peligroso? ¿y qué? Nadie piensa vivir eternamente....


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2014)

Todo esto del hundimiento de los mercados, el guano final, fuego purificador, etc me recuerda a un chiste muy viejo pero que me hizo mucha gracia en su día:


> Era una familia que estaba reunida en Navidad. El abuelo estaba ya mayor y sentado en un sillón sólo. De repente el abuelo empieza a inclinarse hacia un lado y los hijos empiezan "El abuelo!! El abuelo!! Que se cae el abuelo!!!" y le ponen derecho. Al rato se vuelve a inclinar hacia un lado y otra vez los hijos "El abuelo!! El abuelo!! Que se cae el abuelo!!!" y le vuelven a poner derecho. A la tercera que se inclina el abuelo y van los nietos a cogerle dice el abuelo: "Pero cojones!!!! Queréis dejarme ya en paz que me quiero tirar un peo!!!"



Pues eso... aquí muchos andan detrás del abuelo y el abuelo tiene sus cosas. Tiene que tomar sus pastillas y esas cosas pero de momento la tendencia es clara y no tiene pinta de que vaya a flaquear. Yo estaría ahora mismo más nervioso estando corto que largo. 
Eso si que es un deporte de riesgo hoy en día.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Oct 2014)

La debilidad de BBVA exige la marcha de FG - Marcello | Republica.com



> Me ha contado un pajarito que Francisco González, el presidente del BBVA, se coló en la casa familiar de los Botín en Santander durante el funeral privado de Emilio Botín y muy a pesar de que sabía que no era bien recibido, y que incluso alguien se lo avisó. Pero FG, como el pequeño Nicolás, se metió en la mansión santanderina de los Botín abusando de la cortesía familiar en tan difícil momento para figurar ante los medios y dar el pésame por la muerte de una persona a la que no respetó, de la que hablaba generalmente mal y a la que le tenía una envidia descomunal porque en la batalla bancaria Emilio Botín siempre le ganó.
> 
> A BBVA no le salen las cuentas, o le salen bastante regular y según sus últimos datos han tenido una caída del 37% de sus beneficios en lo que va de 2014 y, lo que es peor no se vislumbra una sensible mejoría. El problema está sobre todo en su presidente Francisco González, FG, o Paco para sus amigos, que está agotado. Y ha cometido errores muy serios en sus inversiones y compras dentro (en Cataluña) y fuera de España (China, Portugal, Venezuela, USA y Turquía), para que al final este banco que nació en el País Vasco acabe siendo un banco mexicano porque es allí, en su Bancomer -donde empiezan a estar hasta el sombrero charro de FG- donde está más del 43 % de su beneficio, que cada vez es menor. Y que en España no llega al 8%, a pesar de que el 30% de su balance está en nuestro país, donde su margen de negocio ha caído, mientras el de otros bancos sube.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La debilidad de BBVA exige la marcha de FG - Marcello | Republica.com



Animadversiones personales del autor, chascarrillos y otras perlas que hay en el artículo aparte, BBVA no es precisamente un mal negocio ni creo que F.G. sea el peor gestor de mundo la verdad. 

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria S.A. : Financials, earnings estimates and forecasts for Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria S.A. | BBVA | 4-Traders


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2014)

Habeis Visto el IBEX ? Este Noviembre SI que SI que SI de verdad de la buena...8::rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (31 Oct 2014)

Y, como sigan así los futuros americanos, esta tarde puede ser "épica"...


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

Alcismo catastrófico, sólo respaldado por apuntes en los bancos centrales. 
No hay productividad, generación de riqueza, trabajo, bienestar.
Asco de mercados broteverdistas, cementerios de gacelas sin cerebro. 

Aguantad bajistas, los máximos que se quireren alcanzar de forma artificial sólo harán que la caída sea más dolorosa.

El que no vea que el crash está por llegar, está ciego o es sodomita.


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Alcismo catastrófico, sólo respaldado por apuntes en los bancos centrales.
> No hay productividad, generación de riqueza, trabajo, bienestar.
> Asco de mercados broteverdistas, cementerios de gacelas sin cerebro.
> 
> ...



Qué bien ¿eh? Mismo discurso desde los...

1500? 
1300?
1100?
900? 

¿Cuanto aguantamos caballero? ¿2100? ¿2.300? ¿3000? 

"Aguanta, aguanta, que un par de cm ya la tienes toda dentro"...lo que no la dijeron a la pobre es que con toda dentro empezaba lo fuerte :XX:


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

¿es usted sodomita?


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Y, como sigan así los futuros americanos, esta tarde puede ser "épica"...



Quieren romper máximos con fuerza y lo van a hacer.


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Con la brutal caída que esta sufriendo hoy Indra se ha puesto aun precio muy apetecible... Tengo el dedo apuntito de comprar. ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe esta caída? ¿Es por temas de corruptelas con el govierno? Porque sus números presentados ayer no son tan malos como para caer un -11%





Sería interesante conocer como está distribuida la facturación de Indra (nacional, internacional, contratos públicos vs contratos privados). 
Serviría para ver si el mercado está sobrereaccionando y posicionarse consecuentemente. :XX:


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> ¿es usted sodomita?



Bueno, depende ¿Cual es la definición de sodomita? Porque si es algo así como "Alguien que aguanta y disfruta mientras le están reventando", creo que hoy por hoy esa definición se aplica a quien diga de "aguantar" <del> largos. </del> cortos. (Ida de pinza de la casa)


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, depende ¿Cual es la definición de sodomita? Porque si es algo así como "Alguien que aguanta y disfruta mientras le están reventando", creo que hoy por hoy esa definición se aplica a quien diga de "aguantar" largos.



Razona un poco tolai, retolai... 


Entre EEUU que cierra su programa cuantitativo, y Japón que lo aumenta, está la zona euro... Nosotros estamos en una situación en donde se sigue vigilando la inflación pero hay un montón de medidas encima de la mesa y de momento el BCE mantiene la política de dar tiempo a que esas medidas tengan efecto y ahora quizá ente la mejora de la conomía de EEUU y el QE de Japón, ambos ayuden a levantar a Europa a base de exportaciones con un euro bajo... algo que se nota ya en los resultados empresariales mejores de lo esperado en muchos casos importantes.


Los listillos del hilo, troletes aburridos y mononeuronales, se están comiendo sus posiciones cortas con patatas 
¿verdad vendeburras? ...asomad el hocico, ratitas...


----------



## Antiparras (31 Oct 2014)

Antiparras dijo:


> pregunta para los expertos, alguien conoce esto: NinjaTrader Online Trading Platform & Brokerage Services
> 
> tengo un colega que está pensando en meterse en el mundillo de tradear a lo salvaje con los futuros y le han recomendado esta plataforma por las bajas comisiones. son de fiar?, hay algo por ahí mas ventajoso?



nadie los conoce? me lo temía, serán un chiringuito mas....


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2014)

Hoy puede ser día importante para MANH.
Si supera los $40.49 con fuerza (cosa que no sería imposible viendo como vienen los futuros de los índices) nos podemos colocar en los $44 en un par de sesiones tontas aunque luego bajara a los $40 para consolidar ese nivel más adelante.
(cuento de la lechera y tal).


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

Un año tirado a la basura. Y toda la pinta de volver a guanear.
Compre, compre, que se acaban.









Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy puede ser día importante para MANH.
> Si supera los $40.49 con fuerza (cosa que no sería imposible viendo como vienen los futuros de los índices) nos podemos colocar en los $44 en un par de sesiones tontas aunque luego bajara a los $40 para consolidar ese nivel más adelante.
> (cuento de la lechera y tal).


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

Arreon pepon de las dos.

Y el crudo desplomandose.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Un año tirado a la basura. Y toda la pinta de volver a guanear.
> Compre, compre, que se acaban.



A ver tonto de las pelotas. Me voy a esforzar contestarte:
1. No me cites que te tengo en el ignore.
2. Aprende a escuchar y no asumas cuando he entrado a hacer una operación.
3. Aprende a leer una gráfica. 
4. Aprende matemáticas. Hace un año cerró en $26.53 lo que significa que ha subido un 48%.
5. No te molestes en contestarme. No te voy a dedicar ni una misera letra más.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy puede ser día importante para MANH.
> Si supera los $40.49 con fuerza (cosa que no sería imposible viendo como vienen los futuros de los índices) nos podemos colocar en los $44 en un par de sesiones tontas aunque luego bajara a los $40 para consolidar ese nivel más adelante.
> (cuento de la lechera y tal).



Estaremos atentos a ver si rompe o nos rompe!


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

Los mercados pegándose por hacer máximos históricos y aquí alguno haciéndose el listillo con chicharros. Vendeburras, a tope. 

Cagaoros, te echamos de menos, algunos te hacen un tío de puta madre.




Robopoli dijo:


> A ver tonto de las pelotas. Me voy a esforzar contestarte:
> 1. No me cites que te tengo en el ignore.
> 2. Aprende a escuchar y no asumas cuando he entrado a hacer una operación.
> 3. Aprende a leer una gráfica.
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Estaremos atentos a ver si rompe o nos rompe!



Veremos que pasa...
Que la suerte te acompañe. Será buena señal para mi también


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

Ya ha despertado el dax. Tenemos datos en usa por la tarde, a ver que depara.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 14:20 ----------

Viene pepinazo. Como andaremos de sobrecompra?

Truco o trato.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2014)

El pepinazo del dolar está siendo memorable también :o

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 14:36 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Estaremos atentos a ver si rompe o nos rompe!



Parece que hay un tapón de pelotas en los $40. 
Veremos si acaba con las posiciones cortas o qué...


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

Veamos que se cuece en los 10.500+-.

Vix cayendo suave.


----------



## Namreir (31 Oct 2014)

El sp esta a 4 puntos de nuevos maximos historicos. Brutal!!!!

Parece que tendremos que esperar a octubre de 2015 para el gran guano.


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

Viene otro peponazo. Ultimo de mes a cerrar bonito. Es la caña.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 15:41 ----------

Y el oro en barrena. Por cierto, a que es debida la reaccion del eurodolor con lo de japon?

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 15:54 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Veamos que se cuece en los 10.500+-.
> 
> Vix cayendo suave.



Que asi sea. Recojo mi ultima caña y me retiro de esta mierda.

Esto es todo amigos.


----------



## Krim (31 Oct 2014)

Trolíbex empujando...amenaza con petar las resistencias de 10.480, y regalarnos un fin de traca orgiástico.

Qué gran verdad. Fue en Octubre .


----------



## inversobres (31 Oct 2014)

2020 sp se tocan hoy. Al tanto.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2014 at 16:00 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Trolíbex empujando...amenaza con petar las resistencias de 10.480, y regalarnos un fin de traca orgiástico.
> 
> Qué gran verdad. Fue en Octubre .



Pero seguro que los adelantaos ya sabian que esto pasaria y estan todos ahora dando la entrada para el cayenne.


----------



## Montegrifo (31 Oct 2014)

españa profunda dijo:


> Con la brutal caída que esta sufriendo hoy Indra se ha puesto aun precio muy apetecible... Tengo el dedo apuntito de comprar. ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe esta caída? ¿Es por temas de corruptelas con el govierno? Porque sus números presentados ayer no son tan malos como para caer un -11%
> 
> indra ni con un palo, esperala en 6 que es adonde va. ese si puede ser buen punto de entrada, ahora mismo la veo a largo plazo bajista.



Y cuanta mejor pinta tenga más se parecerá a imtech, una corrupción de nada y tal y mira por donde van. Es un juguete que han exprimido todo lo que han podido y más, la dejan con buenos números pero los contacts se pierden y las mamandurrias se trasladan a otro chiringuito que se hace en dos tardes, mientras, gracias a sus fundamentales y futuro prometedor, se empapela a los de siempre... y la rueda sigue y sigue girando, una y otra vez


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2014)

Compra en Octubre y vende en Mayo....


----------



## ... (31 Oct 2014)

ENCE subiendo hoy un 5% :


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

Esto es una puta orgía de plusvalías.

Hasta el gacelón más tonto se está llenando los bolsillos... mientras, los estados se hiperendeudan con el fin de inflar los mercados.

Los profetas del terror, oráculos del guano, escondidos en sus madrigueras. Callados como putas.

Escoria corrupta, cuentas millonarias en Suiza, paro batiendo récords, nóminas a la baja... los mercados lo celebran con champagne

Vomitando. 
Cerramos el chiringuito y el mes. 
Vomitando.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Oct 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Veremos que pasa...
> Que la suerte te acompañe. Será buena señal para mi también



Ahí seguimos con las Manh y con las Athm que en breve dan resultados. 

:cook:


----------



## Smarty (31 Oct 2014)

Bonito aspecto de máximos/mínimos crecientes, al contrario que el truño de las MANH.
Ha permitido buenos tradings este año.
Hoy va como un tiro, pero el volumen no acompaña. 










ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ahí seguimos con las Manh y con las Athm que en breve dan resultados.
> 
> :cook:


----------



## Norske (31 Oct 2014)

Interesante el cierre el SP500, va a dejar un bonito y solitario doji (bueno, más o menos) en velas diarias. Atención si confirmara una posible figura bajista el lunes con una hermosa vela negra para cerrar el hueco.

Claro que también acaba de cerrar en cierre diario y semanal en maximos históricos rompiendo el cierre del día 18 de septiembre, lo cual le puede dar más gasolina para seguir subiendo...

"En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el Ejército Bajista, han alcanzado las tropas alcistas sus últimos objetivos bursátiles. La escabechina ha terminado."

Burgos, 31 de octubre de 2014


----------



## Namreir (31 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> Esto es una puta orgía de plusvalías.
> 
> Hasta el gacelón más tonto se está llenando los bolsillos... mientras, los estados se hiperendeudan con el fin de inflar los mercados.
> 
> ...



Cuanto mas arriba subamos, mas vertiginosa va a ser la caida, cada octubre, cuando compruebo que no ha sucedido nada, me reconforto pensar que el proximo año el espectaculo sera mucho mas impresionante.

Voy a plantar maiz.


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Aguantando como un jabato estoy en las dos!
> De momento stop ajustado y salvo gap el verde está garantizado.
> El dolar está ayudando además bastante a que esas plusvis luzcan mucho mejor
> Si hoy superamos con volumen los $36.50 los 38.42 están a la vuelta de la esquina y de ahí a los $40 :baba:
> ...





ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Robopoli vamos hasta los 40 de la manita! :o



Pues de la manita hemos llegado 
Que hacemos? Según veo la cosa hoy han pasado dos cosas. 
Una buena y otra no tanto. La que no es tan buena es que hemos rebotado justo en la resistencia que comentaba antes. La buena es que no se ha generado una vela bajista y ha recuperado bien precio:






En resumen, todavía no hay nada decidido y no hay más que ver la vela diaria.


----------



## Depeche (1 Nov 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si me lo permitís me gustaría compartir mi impresión de lo que creo que puede hacer el DAX en los próximos días( seguro que no acertaré en los niveles pero espero que se asemeje lo más posible a esta impresión), quiero dejar claro que es una impresión, es prácticamente imposible acertar, pero si no os molesta os pongo lo que pienso que puede hacer:
> Creo que va a ir hasta los 9.300 puntos donde cerrará el gap de 9.200(hay mucha gente que espera la corrección en ese nivel por lo que pienso que lo superará en 100 puntos) y ahí se dará la vuelta, creo que esto ocurrirá entre el 28 y 29 de octubre, posteriormente retrocederá hasta los 8.855 puntos y retomará la senda alcista con un impulso hasta 9.500 puntos, seguidamente otra pequeña corrección hasta no sé donde(quizá 9.320) y finalmente el impulso final hasta los 9.800 puntos como mínimo.



Hace unos días hice una previsión sobre lo que pensaba que podía hacer el DAX, al menos lo que pensaba que se podía asemejar enla mayor medida de lo posible, en ese mensaje ya advertí que era imposible acertar todos los movimientos que se formaran hasta llegar a ese nivel, pero creo que el resultado final no ha estado mal, hemos llegado a los 9.300 puntos a pesar de que he errado en 2 días(arriesgué demasiado dando plazos y los plazos son prácticamente imposible de predecir), pero aún así me doy por satisfecho.
Os dejo la misma gráfica que puse en su día actualizada con lo que ha sucedido para que podáis comparar.
Espero que no se molesten por el mensaje.
Buen fin de semana.




[/url] subir fotos[/IMG]






[/url] imag[/IMG]


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2014)

Depeche eres un crake, dime número de cuenta y te ingreso la pasta para operar por mí


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2014)

Pole de noviembre.... ohhh wait!!! ::

Ni 2000 mensajes en un mes, triste. Carlinhos, me cago en tus putos CM's y los trolls


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (1 Nov 2014)

*Tema mítico* : Habeis visto el IBEX? November Rain, por un hilo sin trolls again. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

---------- Post added 01-nov-2014 at 10:55 ----------

Pies las Manh las he vendido a marcado una vez tocados los 40 y oh casualidad, se han vendido a 40,00 justo.

Premonicion? Guano again?
Yo esta vez recojo plusvis y desde la barrera.
Las que aguanto son las Athm que algo me dice que lo van a petar y que sus resultados van a ser buenos otra vez.
Lecherismo, etc.

Saludos y buena fortuna!




Robopoli dijo:


> Pues de la manita hemos llegado
> Que hacemos? Según veo la cosa hoy han pasado dos cosas.
> Una buena y otra no tanto. La que no es tan buena es que hemos rebotado justo en la resistencia que comentaba antes. La buena es que no se ha generado una vela bajista y ha recuperado bien precio:
> 
> ...


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Nov 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Premonicion? Guano again?



La mejor premonición que te puedo hacer es que el hilo de Noviembre será aun más basura que el de Octubre.

Gracias CMs Trolls y Calopez :X


----------

